# Pour l'amour d'un mandarine...



## Sebang (17 Octobre 2004)

Ou comment s'enteter parce qu'on aime la couleur de son ordi ! 

Après avoir acheté un iBook mandarine sur eBay.com pour 340$ frais de ports inclus en Décembre 2003, je me suis retrouvé avec l'ordi suivant :

Processeur 750 à 300mhz
32mb de ram (!)
3gb de disque dur (!!) (et qui en plus faisait un bruit d'enfer)
4mb de Vram
1 port USB1
Batterie qui tient 15 minutes
Lecteur CD
Sortie casque

Cet iBook était en fait le cadeau de Noël de ma copine, mais il est arrivé avec tellement de retard que je lui ai finalement offert pour la St Valentin. :rateau:   
J'ai entrepris une première upgrade, histoire de pouvoir lui mettre OSX Panther, bien plus convival et stable que OS9 pour une grand débutante en informatique.

Ajout de 256mb de ram (+ 32mb en interne)
Remplacement du disque dur par un 30gb silencieux, mais à 4200tr/min et 2mb de cache

Ça m'avait l'air suffisant et je l'ai laissé comme ça.


Mai 2004, je vends mon iBook G4 et je me retrouve à devoir utiliser l'iBook mandarine tout les jours : les performances sont lamentables sous OSX et on peut à peine s'en servir pour Mail/Internet/Texte et "petite" vie numérique (iTunes, iView Media (oubliez iPhoto), et MPEG). J'ai presque honte de lui avoir laissé un ordi comme ça aussi longtemps !

L'été arrive, je pars en vacances et le mois de Septembre aura été décisif pour cette machine. Je me décide à remettre les mains dans le camboui et à revendre le disque dur de 30gb et la ram de 256mb. Je me reconnecte sur eBay.com à la recherche de la bonne affaire qui ne tarde pas :

Ajout de 512mb de ram (+ 32mb en interne)
Remplacement du disque dur par un 40gb Hitachi 5400tr/min 8mb de cache

Mais avec autant de matos, quelque chose encore avait du mal à suivre... Le processeur !
Je commence à chercher des renseignements sur le net à propos du changement de carte mère, mais personne n'a vraiment essayé de placer une carte plus puissante dans son mandarine ("un cousin de ma tante à son voisin qui a un pote qui..." au mieux).

Je continue mes recherches sur eBay et là, après plusieurs jours, je tombe sur ce qu'il me faut : carte mère iBook 466mhz, 8mb vram, 64mb ram, en parfait état de marche. Je remporte l'enchère (à peu près 200$ avec les frais de ports depuis les USA) et j'attend patiemment que la carte arrive chez moi.
Aujourd'hui, Samedi 16 Octobre 2004, la carte mère est arrivée. Je commence à préparer les outils et en avant la musique !

L'ordi encore à 300mhz, vers 20h :




Photo plus grande... 

Ensuite, vient la nouvelle carte :



Photo plus grande... 

Et un petit comparatif entre les 2 boîtiers :



Photo plus grande... 



Un petit détour par le casto du coin et une bonne demie heure plus tard, voici ce que j'ai sur mon bureau :



Photo plus grande... 

J'inverse les 2 cartes mères et voilà ce que ça donne :



Photo plus grande... 
Le port Firewire est bien là, mais il manque le trou !!

Qu'à celà ne tienne... :



Photo plus grande... 



Photo plus grande... 



Maintenant que le repère est là (et après avoir bien dîner !  ), on est parti ! On dégaine le fer à souder (et le vieux sage qui n'est autre que mon père) :



Photo plus grande... 



Photo plus grande... 


Après nettoyage et quelques retouches, voilà le résultat !



Photo plus grande... 

Vue opposée :



Photo plus grande...


Et ensuite, on commence à remonter le tout, à commencer par le DD 40gb :



Photo plus grande...

Mais ! Nouveau problème ! La protection métallique n'était pas taillée pour le port Firewire !



Photo plus grande...

Au point où j'en suis, c'est pas un bout de féraille qui va m'arrêter ! Hop, un coup de pince !



Photo plus grande...



20 bonnes minutes plus tard (et 2 vis oubliées !), voilà le résultat :



Photo plus grande...



Photo plus grande...


Premier démarrage, mon coeur bat la chamade ! Autant d'énergie et de temps passé, il faut que ça marche ! :hein: 
Et là, miracle de la technologie, ça a marché !



Photo plus grande...

On branche un disque dur externe par le nouveau port Firewire :



Photo plus grande...

Et ça marche ! (avec en plus un aperçu de la fenêtre "A propos de ce Mac")



Photo plus grande...



Petite série d'infos système :



Photo plus grande...



Photo plus grande...



Photo plus grande...



Photo plus grande...


----------



## Sebang (17 Octobre 2004)

Une fois l'opération définitivement terminée, voici le nouveau mandarine :

*Processeur 750cx à 466mhz
576mb de ram
40gb de disque dur 5400tr/min 8mb cache
8mb de Vram
Airport*
1 port USB1
*1 port Firewire 400*
Batterie qui tient 15 minutes
Lecteur CD
*Sortie casque/vidéo*



Photo plus grande...

Les prochaines et dernière améliorations seront une nouvelle batterie (ou au moins une qui tienne plus d'une heure) et un lecteur DVD ou éventuellement un combo, mais je pencherais plutôt pour le lecteur simple.

Durée totale de l'opération : 3 heures à peu près (dîner inclus  )


Voilà.

Evidemment, tout aurait pu être mieux fait, le trou plus fignolé et fait moins à l'arrache, mais ça donne un cachet plus amateur à la manip en fait. 
Quand j'aurai du temps, je limerai un peu mieux le trou pour le rendre plus jolie, mais ma copine n'a pas l'air d'être gênée par les petites aspérités qui restent.
J'ai tenu à partager cette expérience avec vous après avoir vu le manque d'expériences persos que l'on trouve sur le net à propos de cette manip un peu spéciale.
Je pense poster ça sur le forum de MacBidouille où ça aura plus sa place, mais comme ma maison c'est MacGé...   

C'est tout pour ce soir donc !

Petite photo des outils qui m'ont servis :



Photo plus grande...
Il ne manque que le fer à souder, mais sinon tout y est. 

Vos commentaires ou vos intérrogations sont les bienvenues, si vous avez réussi à lire jusque là !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Et ben je dois dire chapeau, car je ne sais pas si j'aurais oser tout cela.

Concernant les PC de bureau, je m'étais amusé a bcp de choses, comme faire mon boitier entier.

Ma dernière, un boitier en inox. Et oui, mon père est un très bon bricoleur, alors ensemble on a fait un boitier en Inox car on habite pas loin de la mère, et le dernier PC en a fait les frais (au démontage du boitier, j'ai trouver de l'eau salée ....).

Mais la bidouille sur ordi de bureau est plus aisée que sur un portable, alors je ne peux que dire bravo


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2004)

Alors là chapeau bas  les mots me manquent :love: bravo BRAVO et grand respect en même temps :love:


----------



## Sarga (17 Octobre 2004)

Ah ouais respect quand meme   
Comme Fred, autant faire nimp' dans un PC de bureau ca me gene pas, mais sur un portable, comme dirai l'autre, couillu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Je vois que nous sommes tous d'accord, il faut y aller pour faire des modifs sur un portable.

Tiens, je devrais peut-etre essayer avec le vieux PC tout pourrit de mon pere.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

cette generation d'ibook etait vraiment trop belle !

je regrette parfois les changements de design chez apple un peu trop austere

bon, les nouveaux ibooks blancs sont magnifiques mais les anciens etaient tres fun

si seulement on pouvait bricoler ces ibooks pour en faire des ibooks nouvelle generation ce serait terrible

en tt cas, beau boulot !
operation risquee et couteuse qui a paye !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Et ben je dois dire chapeau, car je ne sais pas si j'aurais oser tout cela.


 ouais, moi non plus...:affraid:  

 acheter une carte sur eBay aux USA...  faut oser... 





  bravo !  

 ...mais le fer à souder  dans du plastique... aïe !  :casse:   c'est pas vraiment la meilleure idée, le Dremel est préférable, évidemment (et tout bon bricoleur en a forcément un  ) pour faire qq chose de propre...


----------



## mikoo (17 Octobre 2004)

Whaou!!!   

Ca mérite un diplôme !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> acheter une carte sur eBay aux USA...  faut oser...
> 
> .



faut juste un compte paypal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut juste un compte paypal




oue mais pour le principe, t'imagines si la carte avait pas marche ?

la galere pour la renvoyer...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

il faut toujours demander au vendeur si ça fonctionne


----------



## zemzem (17 Octobre 2004)

Génial !!! Mais j'ai eu le malheur de montrer l'opération à ma petite mandarine  :rose: ... depuis, voilà la fenêtre qu'elle me fait    ... elle est jalouse


----------



## zemzem (17 Octobre 2004)

Oups ! J'y suis allé un peu fort avec la photo ... mais c'est la 1 ère fois que j'en mets une ... et je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre ... désolé ....


----------



## Yip (18 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> cette generation d'ibook etait vraiment trop belle !
> 
> je regrette parfois les changements de design chez apple un peu trop austere
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## Apca (18 Octobre 2004)

BRAVO, fallait oser tous ca !   Beau boulot merci aussi d'avoir pris le temps de mettre tous ca en photo, et avec toute les explication, quel boulot tous ca !  :sleep: 
Ca mérite un boule coup.  :hein:


----------



## duracel (18 Octobre 2004)

Peut être que ça peut intéresser Mac bidouille, non?
Sinon, félicitation.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Tout le monde a l'air d'accord, je renouvelle mes félicitations.

Si tu fais encore des modifs comme celle-ci, stp, pourrais-tu nous en faire part, car je dois dire que ca force le respect, et ca suggère des idées.


----------



## krigepouh (18 Octobre 2004)

J'y vais de la mienne aussi !
Bravissiiiiimoo ! Vraiment super ! 
C'est beau l'amour :love:


----------



## Sebang (18 Octobre 2004)

Et bien merci beaucoup à vous tous !
Je pensais pas que j'avais eu autant de réponses et de félicitations, merci encore.  
J'ai même eu plus de réponses ici que sur MacBidouille.

Pour ce qui est de l'achat aux USA, surtout en occasion, tant que le gars te confirme qu'elle marche (et que surtout il assure un remboursement en cas de non-fonctionnement à l'arrivée (D.O.A) comme c'était le cas), y'a absolument pas de problème.

La preuve, j'en ai pas eu et l'ordi se porte très bien depuis avant hier soir. 

Pour ce qui est des Xbench, voici en gros mes résultats :


Sous 10.3.5, 300mhz, 544mo de ram, disque dur 40go 5400tr, 4mb vram, millions de couleurs 800x600 = 22,93 (à voir sur le site comparatif de Xbench : c'est le palourde 300mhz le plus rapide de leur tableau  )Kimicco no World fastest 300mhz...

Sous 10.3.5, 466mhz, 576mo de ram, disque dur 40go 5400tr, 8mb vram, millions de couleurs 800x600 = 35,48 (mais je l'ai pas encore posté, leur serveur était en rade hier soir. A priori, c'est le 3ème plus rapide de leur tableau mais le gars qui a les 2 premières places du classement a fait des "software trick"  ). Il est même plus rapide que les iBook white 500mhz pas trop retravaillés (le top des 500mhz est à 37,97 : pas mal !)


En gros, c'est excellent, le port Firewire est le bienvenue et l'ordi est tout à fait réactif : il est bien plus souple à utiliser sous OSX, même si évidemment, faut pas s'attendre à des merveilles. Disons que pour elle, c'est l'idéal et elle pourra même utiliser l'iPod Mini qui l'attend à Noël (mais ça, chut, c'est un secret :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

au fait, question

depuis que tu as change ta carte mere et rajoute de la ram, ca a beaucoup booste ton ibook ?

quels changements flagrants as tu constate ?

ton exemple va peut etre me pousser a faire ce bricolage aussi


je bave en voyant ce vieil ibook mandarine
meme si c'est pas un foudre de guerre, je serai tente de m'en prendre un d'occaz histoire d'avoir un mac pour surfer, ecouter de la zik

au fait, 2e question, quel est l'ibook le plus puissant de cette generation existant ?


----------



## Sebang (18 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, question
> 
> depuis que tu as change ta carte mere et rajoute de la ram, ca a beaucoup booste ton ibook ?
> 
> quels changements flagrants as tu constate ?


Tout est plus réactif, les menus apparaissent rapidement, les programmes rebondissent moins longtemps dans le dock avant de se lancer, Dreamweaver 2004 et Photoshop sont plus utilisables qu'avant (avant ils n'étaient presque pas envisageable, maintenant pour une utilisation orientée petit web, ça tourne plutôt pas mal et puis surtout : LES DIVX ! Eh oui, les DivX tournent enfin ! Avec les 300mhz et 256mo de ram, c'était impensable, mais là, ça se lit tranquille. Faut pas faire autre chose à côté sous peine de désynchronisation du son et de l'image (récupérable en mettant le film en pause) mais ça marche.

Quand je pense qu'avant je lui ré-encodais les DivX en Mpeg pour qu'elle puisse regarder des films sur son ordi... Elle peut même regarder des dossiers Video_TS maintenant ! 




			
				enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, 2e question, quel est l'ibook le plus puissant de cette generation existant ?


Celui-ci : le 466Mhz. Son nom exact est : iBook Firewire SE. Il existait en Gris et Vert. Il existe en bleu aussi, mais en 366Mhz (avec Firewire).


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

moi je prefere le orange...
 il a quoi comme caracteristiques??
 tu me le vend?


----------



## Sebang (18 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> moi je prefere le orange...
> il a quoi comme caracteristiques??
> tu me le vend?



C'est pas TribuMac ici ! 
Et de toute façon, il n'est pas à vendre, désolé ! 

Comme caractéristiques ? Je sais, c'est très long de aller lire mes posts mais dans celui juste à la suite du premier (le très long) tu auras tout les renseignements que tu voudras.

Et sinon, oui, je préfère aussi le mandarine... Vous ne le saviez pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

donc en gros, tu me dis que tu as le modele le plus puissant de cette generation mais a l'interieur d'une coque mandarine, ce qui n'etait pas propose avant ?


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

ce n'est plus un vrai ibook, tu la deffiguré, ... vilain?
 lol
 je tien a preciser que le seul fait de changer la coque d'origine(le trou pour le FW) est la seule chose regretable, tout comme ce qui est de la coupe du cache metallique. Si tout avait ete reemboité comme a l'usine ok, mais la , ce n'est plus un vrai!


----------



## Sebang (19 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> donc en gros, tu me dis que tu as le modele le plus puissant de cette generation mais a l'interieur d'une coque mandarine, ce qui n'etait pas propose avant ?



Exactement. Le modèle mandarine n'a été proposé qu'à 300mhz, sans port Firewire.



			
				in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est plus un vrai ibook, tu la deffiguré, ... vilain?
> lol
> je tien a preciser que le seul fait de changer la coque d'origine(le trou pour le FW) est la seule chose regretable, tout comme ce qui est de la coupe du cache metallique. Si tout avait ete reemboité comme a l'usine ok, mais la , ce n'est plus un vrai!


Euh.... On s'en fout non ?  
Enfin nous on s'en fiche pas mal en tout cas, tant qu'on a un ordi de couleur orange et qui a un peu plus de perspectives sur le court terme qu'un ordi dénué de port Firewire (et qui tant qu'à faire a un processeur 166mhz plus rapide et le double de vram, ce qui est loin d'être négligable).

Etant loin d'être un puriste/collectionneur, je t'avoue que je n'ai pas hésité une seule seconde à percer et entailler la machine. Après, pour les membres de la SPO (Société Protectrice des Ordis), désolé pour eux !


----------



## Mulder (19 Octobre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas que j'avais eu autant de réponses et de félicitations


J'ajoute les miennes.   
Mais, et j'ai sans doute lu trop rapidement, pourquoi ne pas avoir mis le fond anthracite avec le couvercle orange ?   Comment ça : pas bô ?


----------



## Onra (19 Octobre 2004)

Melaure avait fait une modif semblable mais en remplaçant la carte mère par une 366MHz seulement, et donc sans port FireWire. Je crois me souvenir que c'est mackie qui lui avait vendu la carte mère 

Une autre évolution notable que tu pourrais faire c'est le changement de l'écran par celui d'un iBook G3 par exemple pour avoir un écran en 1024x768 au lieu de 800x600   

En tout cas bravo, car on ne peut pas s'imaginer le boulot que ça représente quand on a jamais démonté une palourde. C'est le portable le plus difficile d'Apple à démonter !

Chapeau bas Sebang


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi je dois dire que je n'ai jamais démonté des portables plus loin que pour le changement de ram, ou encore le dépoussiérage des ventillos proche de la coque.

 Mais cette modif donne pas mal d'idées, alors pourquoi ne pas essayer de concrétiser sur un vieux portable, histoire de dire qu'on ne flingue pas trop d'argent si on se loupe ... lol


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Melaure avait fait une modif semblable mais en remplaçant la carte mère par une 366MHz seulement, et donc sans port FireWire. Je crois me souvenir que c'est mackie qui lui avait vendu la carte mère
> 
> Une autre évolution notable que tu pourrais faire c'est le changement de l'écran par celui d'un iBook G3 par exemple pour avoir un écran en 1024x768 au lieu de 800x600
> 
> ...



l'ecran c'est plus chaud, je crois meme qu'il est relie par du cable plat a la carte mere et qu'on peut pas le deconnecter comme ca (soudé?)


----------



## Yip (19 Octobre 2004)

Hé, les amoureux des palourdes, vous avez vu cette niouze sur Mac4ever ?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Octobre 2004)

Le prix est vraiment interessant


----------



## Memnoch (19 Octobre 2004)

Non je ne dirais pas FELICITATION, non je ne dirais pas OUHAAAAAAAA, Non je ne ferai aucune flatterie... alors je ne dirai qu'une chose

* RESPECT*


----------



## Sebang (20 Octobre 2004)

Avant de répondre aux questions, je renouvelle mes remerciements à ceux qui m'ont félicités ! Merci beaucoup !  
C'est marrant parce que ce thread a beaucoup plus de succès ici que celui chez MacBidouille. Moi qui avait hésité à le poster ici... 



			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute les miennes.
> Mais, et j'ai sans doute lu trop rapidement, pourquoi ne pas avoir mis le fond anthracite avec le couvercle orange ?   Comment ça : pas bô ?


Exactement, pas bô. 
On a essayé de voir ce que ça donnait, et franchement, l'ensemble "écran orange, trackpad orange, cache du tiroir du lecteur CD orange, cache de la batterie orange et fond anthracite, c'était loin d'être top. Si j'avais eu au moins toutes les pièces anthracites pour le bas, on aurait éventuellement essayé. Mais là, vu le mélange que ça aurait donné... 



			
				Onra a dit:
			
		

> Melaure avait fait une modif semblable mais en remplaçant la carte mère par une 366MHz seulement, et donc sans port FireWire. Je crois me souvenir que c'est mackie qui lui avait vendu la carte mère


Je l'avais déjà fait aussi il y a quelques mois, mais la carte mère 366mhz (commandée sur eBay, fonctionnement non confirmé par le vendeur) ne marchait pas. Du coup, je lui ai renvoyé et puis remboursement. Là, je suis tombé sur cette occaz sûre et je me suis dit : "pourquoi ne pas tenter le coup du trou dans la coque ?" 



			
				Onra a dit:
			
		

> Une autre évolution notable que tu pourrais faire c'est le changement de l'écran par celui d'un iBook G3 par exemple pour avoir un écran en 1024x768 au lieu de 800x600


Il faudrait voir si les connecteurs sont compatibles, mais même si c'est le cas, ça n'est pas le plus urgent dans les dernières upgrades à faire. Pour l'instant, je cherche un batterie pas chère et qui marche plus d'une heure (y'a du beau matos pas cher là quand on cherche pas une batterie neuve, toujours sur eBay). Avoir Airport et ne pouvoir bouger son ordi que 10 minutes, c'est moyen ! 



			
				Onra a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas bravo, car on ne peut pas s'imaginer le boulot que ça représente quand on a jamais démonté une palourde. C'est le portable le plus difficile d'Apple à démonter !


Surtout que je ne sais pas comment je fais, mais à chaque fois, j'oublie une vis ou 2 (et ça fait 4 fois que je le démonte entièrement)  Le plus difficile, je sais pas, mais c'est clair qu'il faut de l'organisation pour ne pas faire -trop- n'importe quoi (ce coup-ci, je l'ai fait au feeling, sans prendre de photos des vis et sans doc. J'aurai peut-être dû finalement. :rose: 



			
				Onra a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau bas Sebang


Merci encore ! Mais je ne pense pas mériter autant de félicitations en fait parce que finalement, je n'ai fait qu'un trou bourrin et j'ai changé la carte mère.  (en gros)


----------



## Sebang (4 Février 2005)

Me revoilà après quelques mois. 

Hier, j'ai fini l'upgrade de la palourde. Pour la prochaine upgrade, je le changerai en Mac Mini.  

Je vous refais pas l'historique, il suffit d'aller voir le premier post de ce sujet.
J'avais conclu qu'il faudrait y mettre un lecteur DVD ou combo ainsi qu'une nouvelle batterie, alors me revoilà. 

J'ai finalement opté pour un lecteur DVD, vu la différence de prix entre les 2 : j'ai payé mon lecteur DVD en tout 7,76 euros, avec les frais de port. 

Pour la batterie, je l'ai payé 30 euros, elle tient 2 heures, c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait.

Alors on y va, en images :

Voilà le lecteur DVD :




Photo plus grande
C'est un Toshiba SD-C2102. C'est pas un foudre de guerre (4x en lecture DVD-Rom je crois bien) mais au moins lui, il lit les DVD. 
On remarque qu'il a l'armature Toshiba, prête à être insérée dans un Tecra ou autres (la connectique n'est pas la même en plus ... Or nous, on veut le mettre dans un boobook...

Hop :




Photo plus grande
Le voilà tout nu ! 

Vient ensuite, le démontage de la machine (et oui, encore et encore...) :




Photo plus grande
Au moins pour accéder au lecteur, c'est beaucoup plus simple que pour accéder au disque dur ! (et y'a pas besoin d'enlever l'écran...)

Comparaison entre les 2 lecteurs :




Photo plus grande
On remarque beaucoup de trucs collés sur le lecteur d'origine. Il faut donc tout décoller et tout remettre sur l'autre lecteur ! (la galère !)

Surtout que la colle tient vraiment bien ! J'ai tordu un peu le lecteur d'origine... Mais comme je ne comptais plus m'en servir, j'y suis pas allé avec le dos de la cuillère !  Par contre, j'ai tordu aussi l'armature d'origine et il ne faut pas oublier de la remettre bien droite, sinon elle appuie sur la coque du lecteur et empêche les DVD de bien tourner (expérimenté, ce qui m'a valu un démontage de plus). 




Photo plus grande
Il faut bien sûr faire très attention en décollant la nappe. Heureusement, elle colle pas trop au lecteur. Impossible de récupérer la mousse blanche "trouée" du lecteur d'origine : elle se déchire, même si on fait vraiment attention.

Ensuite, il s'agit de mettre la façade orange sur le nouveau lecteur. Maudits soient les fabricants de lecteurs, ils se sont pas mis d'accord sur l'emplacement des encoches !




Photo plus grande
Solution : on rase tout et on colle sur le nouveau lecteur.

Mais avant de commettre l'irréparable, il faudrait bien le tester ce lecteur DVD ! Fonctionne-t-il ? Est-il reconnu par le système (il n'a jamais été livré en OEM par Apple (d'après mes recherches)) ? Chuuut, l'ordi démarre !




Photo plus grande

YES ! Reconnu comme il faut, en master et il est bootable. Plutôt sympa ; il est pas contraignant. 




Photo plus grande

Petit test avec le lecteur DVD Apple :




Photo plus grande

Il est maintenant l'heure de passer au décapitage... Et à la phase de collage ! (super glue, attention les doigts et à tenir la façade bien en place !)




Photo plus grande

Et on remet tout en place :




Photo plus grande


Et voilà !
Ah oui, et la batterie aussi bien sûr, mais ça ne relève pas de la bidouille extrême. 




Photo plus grande


Et c'est tout !
J'en resterai là pour cet iBook. Ça aura été un bon laboratoire de bidouille et il m'aura permis de montrer que la bidouille sur portable, ça existe aussi. 



Un petit overclock peut-être après quand ma femme aura son Mac Mini ? (ça serait bête de lui griller la bécane quand même). 
Bonne route petit 'Book ! :love:

EDIT : les photos étant stockées chez Wanadoo, il se peut qu'elle apparaissent pas du premier coup... Merci wana'... :hein:


----------



## Yip (5 Février 2005)

Sebang, je n'aurai qu'un mot :   


Je suis content d'être le premier à te féliciter, superbe boulot, bravo encore, respect !    :love:


----------



## naas (5 Février 2005)

grillé pour le coup de boule  
haut de gamme, c'est du travail haut de gamme !


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Mars 2005)

J'ai moi même un ibook clamsheel (malheureusement gris) 466 et je me demande si je ne vais pas acheter une coque mandarine, ça me fait envie.
Pour le démontage, je connais, j'ai installé sur le mien un DD Hitachi 60go 7200 tours.
Le premier était déffectueux, le temps de comprendre que ça venait du disque dur et pas de moi+le sav, 2 mois se sont écoulés, maintenant tout va bien, y compris l'ancien disque d'origine 10 go qui est en externe sur port firewire.
J'ai eu un souci avec le lecteur cd/dvd, une vis était tombée dedans d'origine (il n'en manque aucune, je les piquais sur un carton à leur emplacement repéré par un dessin au fur et à mesure), ce lecteur marche, maintenant que la vis a étée retirée.
J'ai commandé un graveur combo Samsung pour voir si je peux l'adapter, je pense que la prise sur le combo doit être standard à quelques exceptions prés, il suffit de démonter la nappe qui interface la chose avec la carte mêre.
Je vais aussi le passer en +512 mo je suis en ce moment à +256.
Je cherche des renseignements sur l'overclocking et la façon d'upgrader l'airport en airport extrême.
Si quelqu'un a trouvé des posts bien faits sur le sujet, je suis preneur.
Je suis trés heureux d'avoir cet ibook qui m'a permis de découvrir le monde Mac qui est trés plaisant, et de voir qu'il existe d'autres bidouilleurs furieux sur ibook.
Je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord pour louer la solidité de cette machine qui redémarre sans problême aprés chaque démontage ( j'en suis au 6°).
Merci pour cet article passionné et bien fait, avec toutes les photos jointes.
Je vous tiendrai au courant pour la suite, ainsi que pour la référence du Samsung si il marche.
Je suis à la recherche d'une porte de lecteur cd/dvd pour ibook graphite, j'aimerais garder complêt celui d'origine avec sa porte au cas ou je me louperais dans l'adaptaion du Samsung, si vous connaissez un site ou on peut trouver ça, je suis preneur, aussi.
jb


----------



## Sebang (6 Mars 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un graveur combo Samsung pour voir si je peux l'adapter, je pense que la prise sur le combo doit être standard à quelques exceptions prés, il suffit de démonter la nappe qui interface la chose avec la carte mêre.


Oui, normalement les nappes "standard" ont toutes le meme connecteur. Meme mon lecteur Toshiba qui avait une prise bizarre etait en fait un pont vers une prise standard. Tu ne devrais donc pas avoir de probleme a ce niveau la, "a quelques exceptions pres". 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aussi le passer en +512 mo je suis en ce moment à +256.


Pour OSX sur une si petite config, c'est presque indispensable pour s'en servir correctement. Ca sera pas exactement le jour et la nuit comme sur des ordis recents, mais le changement est notable (le CPU etant l'element le plus a la traine).



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche des renseignements sur l'overclocking et la façon d'upgrader l'airport en airport extrême.


Pour l'overclocking, a ma connaissance il n'y a qu'un site qui reference ca et c'est le site d'un Japonais qui a fait des tas de tableaux d'overclocks "theoriques". J'ai pas tres bien compris d'ailleurs ses tableaux et c'est pour ca que je garde ca en dernier, pour lorsque l'on aura achete le remplacant. Mais si tu veux te lancer, j'irai chercher le lien en question ,sauf si quelqu'un d'autre l'a sous la main.
Pour ce qui est d'airport extreme, c'est compromis par le fait que les 2 interfaces ne sont pas compatibles entre elles. On aurait pu utiliser des dongles si seulement l'USB 1 n'etait pas limite a 12mbps (a peine plus qu'Airport "normal"). A moins de trouver des dongles Firewire ! (si ca existe !)



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord pour louer la solidité de cette machine qui redémarre sans problême aprés chaque démontage ( j'en suis au 6°).


Tout a fait, une excellente petite machine, pas contraignante et qui en plus est solide physique (J'adore la poignee, personnellement).



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cet article passionné et bien fait, avec toutes les photos jointes


De rien, ca m'a pas mal amuse, alors si en plus ca peut servir a ouvrir la voie a d'autres. 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je vous tiendrai au courant pour la suite, ainsi que pour la référence du Samsung si il marche.


Oh oui oh oui, tiens nous au courant. 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à la recherche d'une porte de lecteur cd/dvd pour ibook graphite, j'aimerais garder complêt celui d'origine avec sa porte au cas ou je me louperais dans l'adaptaion du Samsung, si vous connaissez un site ou on peut trouver ça, je suis preneur, aussi.
> jb


Pour etre sur d'avoir du pas cher, T'as eBay. Sinon vois d'autres sites specialises (surtout les americains auront souvent ce que tu veux) mais les tarifs ne seront pas les meme pour un simple bout de plastique !

Bon Dimanche !


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Mars 2005)

Pour l'overclocking, a ma connaissance il n'y a qu'un site qui reference ca et c'est le site d'un Japonais qui a fait des tas de tableaux d'overclocks "theoriques". J'ai pas tres bien compris d'ailleurs ses tableaux et c'est pour ca que je garde ca en dernier, pour lorsque l'on aura achete le remplacant. Mais si tu veux te lancer, j'irai chercher le lien en question ,sauf si quelqu'un d'autre l'a sous la main.

J'ai en effet vu une page que j'ai imprimée, ou on parle de résistances à souder ou déssouder, avec un tableau de benchmark joint, mais ce qui m'inquiète un peu, c'est que je n'ai trouvé aucun autre site qui parle de ça, alors je me méfie, peut être devrais je acheter avent une carte mère de clamsheel, des fois que....
Je me dis que n'importe qui peut affirmer n'importe quoi, même si ça a l'air sérieux, je ne voudrais pas griller mon bijou bêtement non plus, alors, je cherche encore.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Mars 2005)

"Pour l'overclocking, a ma connaissance il n'y a qu'un site qui reference ca et c'est le site d'un Japonais qui a fait des tas de tableaux d'overclocks "theoriques". J'ai pas tres bien compris d'ailleurs ses tableaux et c'est pour ca que je garde ca en dernier, pour lorsque l'on aura achete le remplacant. Mais si tu veux te lancer, j'irai chercher le lien en question ,sauf si quelqu'un d'autre l'a sous la main."

J'ai vu passer aussi une page sur l'overclocking qui semble bien détaillée, mais ce qui me géne, c'est que je ne trouve aucune autre information ailleurs....
Sans être parano, je ne voudrais pas griller mon bijou bêtement.
Je vais peut être attendre de trouver une deuxième carte mère pas cher, en cas, quitte à la revendre overclockée si ça marche de façon stable.

Pour l'instant, j'ai Mac OS 9.22 et Mac OS 10.2, et je trouve que ça avance trés bien, malgré mes 320 mo en tout, j'essaye d'acheter en ce moment 10.3 sur e-bay.
(j'espère ne pas me faire avoir, j'ai acheté Drive 10 comme ça, et le numéro de série donné avec n'est pas bon !!!)
De toute façon, je lui rajouterai 512 bientot.
Je reçois le combo dans la semaine, et......on redémonte.....lol
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Mars 2005)

"Pour l'overclocking, a ma connaissance il n'y a qu'un site qui reference ca et c'est le site d'un Japonais qui a fait des tas de tableaux d'overclocks "theoriques". J'ai pas tres bien compris d'ailleurs ses tableaux et c'est pour ca que je garde ca en dernier, pour lorsque l'on aura achete le remplacant. Mais si tu veux te lancer, j'irai chercher le lien en question ,sauf si quelqu'un d'autre l'a sous la main."

J'ai déja vu le post dont tu parles, malheureusement, tu pourras constater (la prochaine fois que tu ouvriras ton ibook....lol) que les résistances ne sont pas au même endroit.
Il semble que le clamshell SE ait une carte mère différente des autres.
jb


----------



## ficelle (6 Mars 2005)

le site japonais


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Mars 2005)

Oui, c'est bien celui-là, mais l'ibook présenté est un mandarine d'origine, la carte mère du clamshell 466 SE est différente, et les résistances pas placées au même endroit.

jb


----------



## TitiouBibou (6 Mars 2005)

Je vais poser une question conne mais bon tant pis
tu as acheté la palourde d'origine la mandarine aux états-unis??
Est-ce que tu as payé des frais de douanes?
Merci

Sinon travil de pro ça me tente je crois que je vais faire pareil ;-) (au total t'as dépensé combien?)

Lili


----------



## TitiouBibou (6 Mars 2005)

Je vais poser une question conne mais bon tant pis
tu as acheté la palourde d'origine la mandarine aux états-unis??
Est-ce que tu as payé des frais de douanes?
Merci

Sinon travail de pro ça me tente je crois que je vais faire pareil ;-) (au total t'as dépensé combien?)

Lili


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Mars 2005)

Sans vouloir me substituer à Sebang, je peux te dire que j'ai acheté mon ibook palourde 466 SE en france 500 euros, sur ebay, et je ne le regrette pas.

Aux états unis, ils sont peut être un peu moins chers, mais bonjour les frais de port et de douane !!!

Bon, la couleur est moins originale, le mien est gris....

jb


----------



## Sebang (6 Mars 2005)

TitiouBibou a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poser une question conne mais bon tant pis
> tu as acheté la palourde d'origine la mandarine aux états-unis??
> Est-ce que tu as payé des frais de douanes?
> Merci
> ...



J'ai bien achete la palourde d'origine aux US il y a donc un peu plus d'un an pour 340$ frais de ports inclus (40$ de ports).
J'ai pas paye de frais de douane. 

Apres, je saurai pas dire combien j'ai depense pour le tout. J'ai revendu au fur et a mesure sur ebay les pieces dont je n'avais plus besoin. Faudrait faire le calcul en reprenant tout les mails d'encheres gagnantes concernant l'iBook (je me suis fourni exclusivement sur eBay tiens d'ailleurs pour cette machine...  )

Achat barrette 256mb, vente disque 3gb, achat 512mb, vente 256mb, achat dongle bluetooth, achat disque 40gb, vente disque 30gb, achat carte mere 466, vente carte mere 300, achat airport, vente coque grise, vente batterie morte, achat lecteur dvd. Si je me resume bien... 

Merci pour le "travail de pro". Un pro aurait fait 100 fois mieux, mais c'est sympa.


----------



## TitiouBibou (6 Mars 2005)

Nan nan j'insiste lol
La palourde accepte la airport???
Hé bé c'est décidé je vais te copier (pfff aucun sens de l'originalité !! ;-))
Lili


----------



## Sebang (6 Mars 2005)

Oui oui, c'etait meme la premiere machine a etre prete pour Airport (Airport a ete presente dans le meme keynote que le premier iBook palourde je crois bien).

Si si, c'est original, vu comment c'est artisanal, y'en aura pas 2 pareils !


----------



## Sebang (6 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le site japonais



J'en ai oublie de te remercier ficelle ! :love:


----------



## tous-les-ex (9 Mars 2005)

J'ai reçu le combo graveur cd/lecteur DVD Samsung TSL-462 dont je vous avais parlé, et je l'ai monté sur l'ibook clamshell 466 SE.
résultat:
Mac OS X 10.2 s'ouvre, mais le pointeur reste figé.
Mac OS 9.22 ne s'ouvre pas du tout.
Impossible de zapper la PRAM ( la console s'ouvre et me demande de taper mac-boot, mais le clavier ne marche pas )
Impossible de reconstruire le bureau non plus.
Je cherche si j'ai mal rebranché le calvier, le trackpad, ou si l'ibook ne digère vraiment pas le nouveau combo.......
Pourtant, mécaniquement, tout était parfait, à l'exception de la porte qu'il faudrait bien sur adapter.
Toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenues, merci.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (9 Mars 2005)

Ils sont corrects, j'ai bien peur que cette bête soit tout bonnement incompatible.....
Le clavier reste allumé (led de la touche maj +led en haut du clavier) mais demeure inerte.


----------



## Sebang (10 Mars 2005)

C'est vraiment bizarre... Apple ne s'étant pas souvent servi chez Samsung, ceci expliquerait cela ? 

Tu as essayé en enlevant le samsung et de démarrer carrément sans lecteur optique ? Essaye sinon en remettant l'ancien pour voir si c'est un problème hard ou si c'est une incompatibilité du samsung.

Voilà pour l'instant ce qui me vient à l'esprit.


----------



## tous-les-ex (10 Mars 2005)

Mais je ne l'ai jamais fait, je débute sur mac,
Je pense débrancher le combo et démarrer en appuyant sur la touche maj, qu'en pense tu ? c'est comme ça ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (10 Mars 2005)

Ca ne marche pas, il fait la même chose qu'avant, donc, à priori, il ne reconnaitrait pas le samsung


----------



## Sebang (10 Mars 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne l'ai jamais fait, je débute sur mac,
> Je pense débrancher le combo et démarrer en appuyant sur la touche maj, qu'en pense tu ? c'est comme ça ?



Maj c'est pour démarrer sans extensions. Ça aurait pu être une piste.
Mais en fait, tu pourrais essayer en mettant un disque système (9 ou X) dans ton combo et de démarrer en laissant appuyé la touche "c" pour démarrer dessus.
S'il ne démarre pas sur le CD/DVD, c'est qu'il doit y avoir un problème effectivement, ou au niveau du lecteur, ou au niveau de la compatibilité de ce dernier avec les mac.

Peut-être un problème de frimware pas compatible ?
C'est bizarre quand même que ma palourde ait accepté sans broncher le lecteur Toshiba, pourtant tout frais sorti d'un Tecra (PC).

Comme je ne suis pas encore tombé sur un lecteur/graveur incompatible, j'ai un peu de mal à trouver des solutions en fait.  Désolé


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Mars 2005)

J'ai remonté le lecteur cd/dvd Matshita d'origine, et tout remarche comme si de rien n'était.
Il semblerait donc que ce combo Samsung TS-L462 ne soit pas compatible Mac, qu'on se le dise !!!!!
J'aimerais parcontre savoir pourquoi, tout semblait s'ajuster parfaitement, la led en facade du combo s'llumait, et la tête bougeait au démarrage.
J'ai entendu parler de plugin à modifier lors du remplacement d'un lecteur optique sur un site, je vais aller voir ce qu'ils en disent.
Si non, je pense que LAPTOPSERVICE ne devrait pas voir d'inconvénient à ce que je leur échange pour un graveur plus compatible, vu que je viens de l'avoir chez eux.
Je me demande encore pourquoi, la touche MAJ du clavier ainsi que la led du haut étaient systématiquement allumées au démarrage de ce combo, pourquoi le clavier devenait inopérant, ainsi que le trackpad.
Enfin, je m'estime heureux que l'ibook refonctionne sans séquelle, preuve, je pense que le branchement n'était pas tout à fait mauvais....
jb


----------



## alitaliano (11 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous !

J'étais moi aussi amoureux de ma mandarine avant de recevoir le new PB.
Enfin j'ai l'impression qu'il a une vrai côte d'amour cet ibook palourde.

Si certains sont intéressés, je suis prêt à le vendre !

Voilà.

À plus tout le monde


----------



## Sebang (11 Mars 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remonté le lecteur cd/dvd Matshita d'origine, et tout remarche comme si de rien n'était.


Zut. C'était donc ça. Mais le comportement de l'ordi lorsque le samsung était branché était vraiment surprenant. Pourquoi les 2 leds du clavier allumées ?  




			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu parler de plugin à modifier lors du remplacement d'un lecteur optique sur un site, je vais aller voir ce qu'ils en disent.


Peut-être qu'il y a une "astuce" comme ça à réaliser avant le montage sur le Mac. Encore une cause probable de la non compatibilité de ton combo/



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je m'estime heureux que l'ibook refonctionne sans séquelle, preuve, je pense que le branchement n'était pas tout à fait mauvais....


Ces machines sont extrêmement solides (physiquement et intérieurement). Je lui ai fait également de sacré crasses et il marche toujours au poil.  

Mais là récemment, je sais pas trop pourquoi, il commence à être pénible car au bout d'un certain moment il ne permet plus d'écrire en Japonais (indispensable chez moi) et de plus, certaines touches du clavier (A et O pour ne pas les citer  ) sont un peu capricieuses. Je vais essayer sur OS9 ce matin pour voir comment il se comporte.

Du coup, je suis en train de préparer la prochaine upgrade activement pour dans pas longtemps (cf. plus haut !!  )


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Mars 2005)

Je pense à un problême de firmware pour ce satané combo, il y a marqué Toshiba, dessus, peut être que je vais finir par en trouver un !
jb


----------



## Sebang (11 Mars 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à un problême de firmware pour ce satané combo, il y a marqué Toshiba, dessus, peut être que je vais finir par en trouver un !
> jb



C'est bizarre ça... Toshiba alors que c'est un Samsung ? :mouais: 
Y'a surement un problème de frimware alors


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Mars 2005)

Y a t il quelqu'un ici qui soit "pointu" en firmware ?
Merci.
jb


----------



## TitiouBibou (10 Avril 2005)

Je me demandais si les lecteurd dvd d'ibook ont des zones comme sur les lecteurs de salons?
Lili


----------



## Sebang (10 Avril 2005)

Oui, ils ont des zones, ce qui est d'ailleurs très très stupide (mais ça n'engage que moi  ) étant donné qu'un iBook (ou un ordi portable) ça se trimballe partout dans le monde et qu'il arrive de changer de zones...

Enfin bon, il existe des solutions pour passer outre, mais c'est vraiment naze que les portables aient un zonage... (le zonage étant de toute façon à la base un truc bête, ça l'est encore plus dans notre cas).

Voilà !


----------



## TitiouBibou (10 Avril 2005)

Ok Merci ;-)


----------



## TitiouBibou (15 Avril 2005)

Non fière de recevoir mon premier ibook ;-)et mon premier mac d'ailleurs donc je suis toute novice, j'essaie tan,t bien que mal de changer le langage qui est pour l'instant en anglais donc je suis le protocole sur le net "system preference" -> international -> en premier le français je me déconnecte et je me reconnecte mais ça change pas :hein:  bizarre !!


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Novembre 2005)

Ma palourde tourne en ce moment parfaitement avec 576 Mo de Ram, le HDD 60Go 7200 t/mn, ainsi que Mac os Tiger, et je viens d'acheter une.....mandarine pour les piéces !!!
Donc, je vais d'abord essayer de ranimer la mandarine dans un premier temps ( le vendeur parle d'un problême de carte mére, mais j'ai du mal à y croire, vue la solidité de a chose, y a t'il déja eu des personnes dont la carte mére a lachée toute seule, sur un ibook ? )
En cas d'insuccés, je vais utiliser la robe de la mandarine pour le 466 se, de la même façon que Sebang.
J'ai laissé pour l'instant le graveur Samsung Toshiba sur la touche, on verra plus tard, j'en ai un peu marre, là, et puis j'ai besoin peut être d'étudier mieux encore ces choses là !!
Par contre, j'ai un souci, je n'arrive plus à zapper la pram ( j'ai utilisé sans doute un peu trop facilement un hdd firewire externe avec mac os x installé dessus ) et les commandes sont bizarres.
j'ai déja eu ce souci une fois, et j'avais réussi à le régler,sous mac os 9.2, mais je ne me souviens plus comment j'avais fait, je ne retrouve plus le truc.
quand on souhaite mettre à jour le firmware, on est dirigé automatiquement vers une mise à jour sur le web.
J'avais trouvé sous mac os 9.2 une fenêtre dans laquelle il y avait un lucarne qui permettait d'y ajouter une possibilité de mettre à jour le firmware à partir du fichier firmware update que j'avais mis sur le bureau aprés téléchargement.
En double cliquant sur ce fichier, le firmware existant était tout bonnement remplacé par une version clean, et l'ibook refonctionnait parfaitement comme à l'origine.
Quelqu'un aurait il déja fait cette manip et saurait me rappeler ou on la fait ?
Merci, et encore bravo à Sebang.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Novembre 2005)

Le site japonais sur l'overclocking du 466 se :
http://homepage.mac.com/ytotsuka/FW.html
Je suis étonné que pas un possesseur de mac parlant le japonnais n'ait eu encore l'idée de traduire ça, dans tous les pays du monde on ne site que ce....site !!!
Celui qui saurait traduire ça au moins en anglais, aurait un succés internationnal, je pense


----------



## jphg (4 Novembre 2005)

(pas eu le temps, j'arrive un peu après mais je voulais dire que tout ceci est un travail vraiment remarquable, je suis impressionné.  thumbs up !)


----------



## Sebang (4 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Le site japonais sur l'overclocking du 466 se :
> http://homepage.mac.com/ytotsuka/FW.html
> Je suis &#233;tonn&#233; que pas un possesseur de mac parlant le japonnais n'ait eu encore l'id&#233;e de traduire &#231;a, dans tous les pays du monde on ne site que ce....site !!!
> Celui qui saurait traduire &#231;a au moins en anglais, aurait un succ&#233;s internationnal, je pense



J'ai pas de solution pour ton probl&#232;me de firmware, n'ayant pas rencontr&#233; ce probl&#232;me de mon exp&#233;rience sur Mac. (petite exp&#233;rience compar&#233; &#224; d'autres ici !  )

Pour ce qui est de la traduction de la page d'overclock, je "pratique" un petit peu le Japonais et de ce que j'en comprends (je viens de survoler la page), ben y'a pas grand chose &#224; comprendre en fait. Les images et les tableaux parlent d'eux-m&#234;me et le reste ne sont que des commentaires.

Si tu y tiens et que les traductions automatiques ne te font pas trop rire, tu peux essayer de traduire la page en Fran&#231;ais avec Worldlingo.com ou sinon avec OCN en cliquant sur le deuxi&#232;me bouton en dessous de la zone de dialogue (le premier est toujours s&#233;lectionn&#233; par d&#233;faut) mais &#231;a traduira en Anglais (les autres boutons traduisant en Cor&#233;en et en Chinois, tu ne peux pas te tromper  ).

Voil&#224; ! 


Merci jphg pour ton thumbs up !


----------



## tous-les-ex (5 Novembre 2005)

Ce qui m'intéresse surtout sur la page en japonais est de savoir ce que veulent dire les signes dans le tableau, lesquels veulent dire si la résistance doit y être, ou pas ?
Et aussi, de savoir si toutes ces résistances ont la même valeur, ou si non, quelles sont ces valeurs ? ( je n'ai pas encore vérifié si leur résistance en ohm était notée quelquepart desssus ou sur la carte mère, j'attends le prochain streaptease de l'ibook, pour ça !!! ).
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (5 Novembre 2005)

Tes traducteurs ne me font pas rire du tout, je les trouve trés sympa, avec un peu d'humour, et au moins, on n'a plus l'air d'être complétement idiot face à une page japonaise, avec un peu d'astuce, on arrive à comprendre !!!
Je pense avoir trouvé pour le tableau, je n'avais pas installé les caractères japonais sur mon pc, maintenant, j'ai des croix et des ronds, ça parle mieux.
Pour le probléme du remplacement de firmware de l'ibook sous os 9.2, je continue de chercher, mais je pense ne pas être seul à avoir fait ça sur terre !!!! il y a bien quelqu'un qui connait ce truc, et qui pourrait en parler, je pense ?


----------



## Sebang (6 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je pense avoir trouvé pour le tableau, je n'avais pas installé les caractères japonais sur mon pc, maintenant, j'ai des croix et des ronds, ça parle mieux.



Ah oui, ça c'est sûr. Comme j'étais sur OSX, je voyais directement des croix et des ronds. Ça me semblait donc suffisant pour comprendre l'overclock, mais si effectivement tu n'avais pas de croix ni de ronds, ça allait être difficile ! 

Les traducteurs automatiques sont de toute manière très utiles. Celui de Dashboard aussi est pas mal, mais il traduit que des bouts de phrases et uniquement de Japonais à Anglais. Avec 3 traductions différentes, y'a quand même moyen d'arriver à comprendre. 

En espérant t'avoir été utile au moins sur ce coup-là.

Pour le firmware, je vois vraiment pas. Je me souviens avoir fait des mises à jour firmware pour mon regretté iMac G3 DV, mais toujours des mises à jour, pas de restauration ou autres manips.


----------



## zigouiman (6 Novembre 2005)

J'aime bien ce modèle de portable. A l'époque j'ai hésité à en prendre un à cause de la limite de résolution (800 X 600) et j'ai attendu que le premier ibook blanc sorte (G3 600 combo) pour me précipiter dessus (et je tapote encore dessus là).

Mais je veux pas faire mon rabat-joie, mais ça faire cher l'upgrade non ? 
Si on regarde bien on peut acheter 300$ un palourde (soit 247 ¤), jusque là tout va bien, ensuite on change le disque dur, la carte mère, le lecteur CD, la batterie, on ajoute de la RAM... bref on dépasse le prix d'occaz de mon ibook blanc (qui doit être un foudre de guerre par rapport au Palourde) autour de 500 euros (snif !).

Par contre pour la découpe de plastique, faut prendre son temps... sur les première photos ça fait taillé à la hache !!   C'est dommage, je trouve d'abîmer la coque d'un si bel objet.

Il ne reste plus qu'à changer l'écran (y'a des dalles 12" de iBook à vendre sur ebay) et là on aura une machine habillée mandarine qui sera presque au niveau d'un ibook 12" première génération (en oubliant le processeur et la vitesse de bus).

Mais bravo pour les bidouilles, quand on aime... on compte pas !


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Novembre 2005)

Tu as raison, on ne compte pas vraiment......lol, mais mon flash s'est fait en...1999 sans doute devant une mandarine à la Fnac à paris et il vallait alors 15000 F.....beaucoup trop pour moi à l'époque !
J'ai vu que certains changent la dalle, est ce qu'on gagne vraiment beaucoup à faire ça ? je pensais que la résolution étéit limitée par la carte vidéo ?
De toute façon, je ne ferai pas des applications graphiques extraordinaires sur l'ibook, mais déja, il tourne trés bien avec Tiger.
jb


----------



## Sebang (6 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Mais je veux pas faire mon rabat-joie, mais ça faire cher l'upgrade non ?
> Si on regarde bien on peut acheter 300$ un palourde (soit 247 ¤), jusque là tout va bien, ensuite on change le disque dur, la carte mère, le lecteur CD, la batterie, on ajoute de la RAM... bref on dépasse le prix d'occaz de mon ibook blanc (qui doit être un foudre de guerre par rapport au Palourde) autour de 500 euros (snif !).


Oui, mais ton iBook blanc, il a un gros défaut... Il est blanc !!  (en plus d'être super exposé aux rayures et de ne pas avoir de poignée)
Tout le problème était là : il nous -fallait- cette coque orange. Donc pas d'autres solutions. Les iBook blanc dont le tiens fait parti sont moins design (mais tout aussi beau) que les coquillages.



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour la découpe de plastique, faut prendre son temps... sur les première photos ça fait taillé à la hache !!   C'est dommage, je trouve d'abîmer la coque d'un si bel objet.


Oui, ça a été un regret sur le coup de ne pas avoir pu faire ça mieux, mais je t'avoue qu'on n'utilise pas l'ordi en regardant la prise firewire dans le blanc des yeux.  (la découpe est d'autant moins visible que l'iPod Mini et un disque externe son constamment branchés et donc "cachent" le trou pas très propre. C'est plus dérangeant quand rien n'est branché, effectivement).



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à changer l'écran (y'a des dalles 12" de iBook à vendre sur ebay) et là on aura une machine habillée mandarine qui sera presque au niveau d'un ibook 12" première génération (en oubliant le processeur et la vitesse de bus).


Là je dois t'avouer qu'on est en train de beaucoup hésiter car on voudrait bien passer au 1024x768 juste en changeant la dalle, mais on a un écran 15" LCD en rab et en fait, peut-être qu'on achèterait directement un Mac Mini (premier MacIntel ?). L'investissement n'est pas le même, mais le saut en puissance serait d'autant plus grand (voir plus) et en plus, je ne suis pas sûr que les connecteurs des dalles soient tous standards suivant les marques et modèles. On garderait la mobilité avec mon PB 12".



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Mais bravo pour les bidouilles, quand on aime... on compte pas !


Evidemment, quand on arrive à sec à la fin du mois, on se dit qu'on a été un peu con de claquer tout ça, mais bon, en même temps, vu l'utilisation constante qu'on en fait (surtout depuis que la fac est équipée wifi), c'est finalement pas trop cher payé. 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, on ne compte pas vraiment......lol, mais mon flash s'est fait en...1999 sans doute devant une mandarine à la Fnac à paris et il vallait alors 15000 F.....beaucoup trop pour moi à l'époque !


Ah ben on s'est peut-être croisé ! 
Mon premier flash s'est aussi fait à la Fnac à Paris (Champs Elysées) lors d'un court séjour en 1999. Un très bel ordi mais complètement hors de portée financièrement pour mes parents (qui voulaient me payer un mac et qui ont opté pour un iMac DV cité plus haut  ).
Mais déjà je m'étais dit (à la Wayne's World) : "Un jour il sera mien... Oh oui, un jour il sera mien." 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu que certains changent la dalle, est ce qu'on gagne vraiment beaucoup à faire ça ? je pensais que la résolution étéit limitée par la carte vidéo ?


La résolution est tout simplement limitée par le nombre de pixels que comporte la dalle. Les pixels sont plus ou moins fins suivant les dalles (ce qui explique que les iBook/PB 12" actuels aient du 1024 alors que la taille de la dalle n'a pas changé). La carte graphique ne limitent pas le nombre de pixels puisque lorsque l'on branche un écran externe sur un iBook/PB, on peut monter au delà de 1024x768.



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je ne ferai pas des applications graphiques extraordinaires sur l'ibook, mais déja, il tourne trés bien avec Tiger.


Oui, il tourne très bien avec Tiger. C'est vraiment une bestiolle impressionant car on imaginerait pas un PC portable d'il y a 6 ans faire tourner XP SP2 et iTunes en tâche de fond pendant du surf tandis que Photoshop Elements tourne. 
On le regrettera beaucoup lors du passage à la catégorie supérieure.


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Novembre 2005)

Sebang, je crois qu'on a bavé devant le même ibook orange à la Fnac Champs Elysée, nos parcours se ressemblent, sauf que je n'ai pas encore découpé ma coque orange, je dois la recevoir en début de semaine.
C'est difficile à faire, et d'aprés ce que j'ai vu, il faudrait acheter un objet en plastique orange de la même couleur et fabriquer puis polir une pièce intermédiaire collée de l'intérieur, et parfaitement ajustée à la coque, sur l'original, c'est le pastique qui est moulé avec une partie qui revient vers l'intérieur.......je vais essayer !
Pour la dalle avec une meilleure définition, crois tu que la connectique puisse être adaptable à celle de la palourde sans trop de problême ?


----------



## Sebang (7 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> C'est difficile à faire, et d'aprés ce que j'ai vu, il faudrait acheter un objet en plastique orange de la même couleur et fabriquer puis polir une pièce intermédiaire collée de l'intérieur, et parfaitement ajustée à la coque, sur l'original, c'est le pastique qui est moulé avec une partie qui revient vers l'intérieur.......je vais essayer !


Alors bon courage ! Ça me paraissait pas possible, mais à coeur vaillant... 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Pour la dalle avec une meilleure définition, crois tu que la connectique puisse être adaptable à celle de la palourde sans trop de problême ?


Aucune idée. Je n'ai pratiquement jamais démonté d'écran LCD et je ne sais donc pas si les connecteurs des dalles sont standardisés. Ça m'étonnerait fort, mais peut-être sont-ils standardisés au niveau des marques. A ce moment là, si par exemple les dalles des iBook coquillages sont des Samsung et que les dalles des iBook Blanc sont aussi des Samsung, il se pourrait que l'on puisse les interchanger. Mais vu le peu de ressources que j'ai en ce moment (surtout à l'approche de Noël  ) je ne sais pas si j'aurai l'occasion d'essayer de si-tôt (cf. projet d'achat MacIntel Mini).

Si l'aventure te tente, ça en vaudrait largement le coup car ces machines sont vraiment trop belles pour les laisser avec du 800x600.


----------



## apenspel (7 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Sebang, je crois qu'on a bavé devant le même ibook orange à la Fnac Champs Elysée, nos parcours se ressemblent, sauf que je n'ai pas encore découpé ma coque orange, je dois la recevoir en début de semaine.
> C'est difficile à faire, et d'aprés ce que j'ai vu, il faudrait acheter un objet en plastique orange de la même couleur et fabriquer puis polir une pièce intermédiaire collée de l'intérieur, et parfaitement ajustée à la coque, sur l'original, c'est le pastique qui est moulé avec une partie qui revient vers l'intérieur.......je vais essayer !
> Pour la dalle avec une meilleure définition, crois tu que la connectique puisse être adaptable à celle de la palourde sans trop de problême ?


J'ai eu à faire des choses plus difficiles de mes petites mains, et je te conseille simplement un trou circulaire à la mêche à bois que tu agrandirais à la lime, en douceur, tout en douceur. Là-dessus, la finition peut être un léger problème, mais de pas trop près, un passage au fer à souder, juste pour légèrement dissoudre le plastique sans le toucher. Tout en finesse.


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est comme ça que je comptais faire, mais j'ai la chance d'avoir un modèle avec la coque du 466 SE firewire, je vais donc pouvoir prendre un gabarit, mais il faudra rapporter une pièce à l'intérieur pour assurer la jonction ave le connecteur firewire de la carte mère, en plus, le trou est conique, donc, lime douce et polissoir !!!!
J'ai quand même la chance d'avoir fait beaucoup de modèlisme trés pointu, donc, j'ai aussi les outils et encore le tour de main.......enfin, un peu moins à 58 ans !!!...lol
Par contre, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déja remplacé la dalle TFT d'origine par une plus performante et si les connecteurs de tous les G3 sont identiques ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Novembre 2005)

PS: je présent mes excuses à ceux qui trouveront que sur le plan économique, nos bricolages sont ridicules, ils ont sans doute raisonquelquepart mais, bon, quand on aime.......
Merci à tous de votre indulgence.
jb


----------



## Sebang (7 Novembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu à faire des choses [...] Tout en finesse.



Ah ben ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on est pas que 2 sur ce thread. 

Pour l'ajout sur la coque, je pense que c'est du détail. Mais pour quelqu'un un minimum perfectionniste, c'est indispensable. 

Après, pour ceux que ça choquerait économiquement, on s'amuse comme on veut. Y'en a qui claquent de la thune dans des trucs qui ne nous intéressent pas, chacun sa façon de dépenser son argent hein.


----------



## tous-les-ex (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai reçu ma mandarine, c'est un modèle que je ne connaissais pas, elle est orange presque fuo, et les parties qui sont blanches sur mon 466 SE sont ici translucides, avec un style papier d'alu en dessous, c'est rigolo !!!
Par contre, elle est vraiment muette, même pas un clic quand on essaye de l'allumer, je ne suis pas déçu, je l'avais achetée en panne.
Je me demande si la petite carte d'alimentation ne serait pas en panne, j'ai juste ouvert la coque, et cette carte ne présente pas de défaut apparent.
Dans un premier temps, je vais essayer de mettre celle du 466 SE à la place, pour voir si ça bouge ( à condition que le connecteur soi le même ).
Par contre, j'ai trouvé un truc trés sympa, j'ai nettoyé la coque avec un produit génial, du OUATOR plastique, c'est un coton imbibé d'un produit qui dissout trés légèrement les plastiques, et en frottant, on polit le tout, même les parties colorées qui semblent un peu mates reviennent bien.
En insistant, on arrive même à faire disparaitre les fines rayures inévitables avec l'âge.
Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite, mais j'ai d'abord envie de résusciter cette palourde plutot que de la dépecer tout de suite.
jb


----------



## Sebang (10 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien tout ça ! 
Bon courage pour la suite des opérations !

La carte d'alim est la même, je me sers actuellement de celle de la Mandarine d'origine sur la carte mère du 466mhz (qui m'avait été vendue sans cette carte d'alim).
Tu peux donc déjà essayer de remplacer la carte alim pour voir, car on en trouve pas mal en vente sur eBay et elles partent relativement cher régulièrement, ce qui veut dire qu'il y a de la demande et donc sûrement pas mal qui tombent en rade.

J'aime beaucoup aussi le côté très translucide des premiers iBook palourde. Le clavier aussi est plus transparent.
Cette machine est vraiment beeeelle.


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de me taper le démontage de mes 2 ibook, et interchangé les cartes alim....rien ne se passe, il semble donc que ce soit la carte mère qui ne fonctionne plus.
Je vais donc chercher une carte mère de.....466 SE firewire pour réssusciter la mandarine, si quelqu'un connait la chose à vendre....
jb


----------



## Sebang (12 Novembre 2005)

Alors ou t'as pas de bol, ou c'est moi qui en ait ! 
C'est pas de chance quand même que quand j'essaye un truc qui fonctionne chez moi, ça passe et pas chez toi (changement du lecteur CD, carte alim, etc...)

Sinon, j'avais pas mal attendu avant de trouver une carte mère 466 sur eBay et elle était aux USA. Peut-être est-ce plus facile à trouver maintenant ? (un an et quelque après).

A voir.

Bon courage quand même pour cette quête. Oui, toi aussi un jour tu auras un mandarine 466 SE !


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Novembre 2005)

c'est la vie, en attendant, j'ai un 466 SE et une mandarine, alors, je ne suis pas si malheureux que ça !!!
je vais donc mettre mon 466 SE au top en attendant, et puis, j'ai aussi beaucoup à apprendre sur les Mac os X 9.2 et donc, je ne vais pas m'ennuyer.
Tant que j'y suis, un petit truc, j'ai dépoussiéré la mandarine à fond, mais il restait des moutons venus d'on ne sait ou qui vivaient entre la grille et le petit haut parleur au dessus du clavier.
Apriori c'est collé ou serti à chaud donc indémontable.
J'ai passé une mêche de 0.5mm dans les trous, et en tournant, j'ai pu comme ça accrocher les moutons pour qu'ils aillent paitr ailleurs !!!
Avec un bon coup de soufflette, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
je te tiens au courant.
jb

Ps: je suis étonné du peu de personnes qui bidouille sur mac, ici, y a til un forum plus vivant sur ce thème ? avec de vrais bricolos dont le seul problême ne serait pas de faire jouer la garantie de leur Mac tout neuf ?
Je connais les grands classiques et les pages géniales et illustrées de certains bidouilleurs, mais la mode du truc semble être passée !!!!


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Novembre 2005)

La phase la plus dangereuse quand on remonte un ibook, c'est le moment où on remet la partie écran en place.
Il y a deux espèces de têtons faisant partie de la coque inférieure, ceux ci doivent être remis bien à leur place pour que les deux moitiés jointent bien.
On peut mal faire le montage trés facilement, et ces deux têtons se retrouvent alors sous la grosse barre en plastique du milieu au lieu de s'enclencher dedans.
La surprise, on l'a à la fin quand on referme l'ibook, avec le bras de levier, soit on casse la coque, soit on arrache les vis, ça devient alors pratiquement irréparable.
Bien vérifier çà, je n'ai jamais vu un post où on insistait la dessus.
jb


----------



## Sebang (12 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Il y a deux espèces de têtons faisant partie de la coque inférieure, ceux ci doivent être remis bien à leur place pour que les deux moitiés jointent bien.


Effectivement, c'est bien d'insister là-dessus car ça m'est arrivé 2 ou 3 fois de le remonter sans faire attention et donc d'avoir les 2 machins mal placés.

Pour ce qui est du bricolage, y'a MacBidouille bien sûr, mais la copie exacte de ce thread sur leur forum n'a pas connu le même engouement qu'ici (une vingtaine de réponses je crois). J'ai trouvé ça un peu dommage sur le coup, mais bon. Faut croire que la bidouille sur portable fait peur !  (c'est pourtant la même logique, en plus petit)


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Novembre 2005)

Sebang,
Je pense à quelquechose, aurais tu une palourde dépecée ?
Si c'est le cas, je cherche une entretoise à six pans qui se visse pour tenir le support métallique qui tient le hdd ou simplement qui est vissée pour tenir la carte mère.
Je ne sais pas comment s'apelle cette pièce qui est un écrou d'un côté et une vis d l'autre.
Si tu en avais une à me céder, je suis prêt à te l'acheter, j'ai appris à mes dépends qu'elles ne sont pas si solide que ça, j'en ai une qui s'est cassée dans le support de la coque du 466 se, (donc, extraction du bout de vis en perspective) et elles ne ressemblent pas à celles pour pc.
jb


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Ps: je suis étonné du peu de personnes qui bidouille sur mac, ici, y a til un forum plus vivant sur ce thème ? avec de vrais bricolos dont le seul problême ne serait pas de faire jouer la garantie de leur Mac tout neuf ?
> Je connais les grands classiques et les pages géniales et illustrées de certains bidouilleurs, mais la mode du truc semble être passée !!!!



ba, tu prends une palourde, disons G3 466 (dernier modele donc), une fois que t'as rajouté de la ram, que t'as changé le disque dur, rajouter une carte airport,  et une nouvelle batterie pour lui rendre une nouvelle jeunesse... (ce qui fait un p'tite somme tout de même!!!) tu trouveras sur le marché de l'occase pour le meme prix des ibook tout de meme bien plus performant... donc je vois pas trop l'interet personellement... meme si les palourdes ont un look terrible :love:


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Novembre 2005)

Oui, tu as raison, mais tu sais, c'est la gueule de la palourde qui est passionnante, c'est elle qui m'a fait switcher, je crois qu'aucun autre mac à part le g4 cube n'a autant de gueule !
C'est vrai que ça finit par faire un peu cher, mais tu ne peux pas savoir le plaisir que j'ai quand je découvre un truc nouveau pour cette bestiole.
Je crois que si on ne raisonnait qu'en terme de finances, la vie serait un peu triste, c'est pareil pour tout, on dit bien que le mariage, c'est la façon la plus onéreuse de faire entretenir son linge gratuitement !  ( ce n'est pas de moi ).
jb


----------



## Sebang (13 Novembre 2005)

J'approuve la comparaison avec le Cube. 

Certains se sont acharnés sur leur Cube pour le pousser au maximum (changement de boitier, d'alim, limage de carte graphique ou je ne sais autres choses), alors je trouve qu'à côté, on fait plutôt amateurs. Pourtant, avec la somme qu'ils ont engloutit, ils auraient pu s'acheter facilement un superbe iMac (G4 ou G5).
Quand on aime, on ne compte pas dit-on. Si j'avais le choix entre un iBook blanc à 600 euros et une palourde super boostée à 600 euros, je prendrai clairement une palourde. Mais bon, après, ça dépend de chacun. Pour moi, c'est clairement à cause du look et aussi vu l'utilisation faite de la machine (entre une machine qui rame mais qui est jolie et une machine qui rame un peu moins mais qui est vraiment moins jolie, je préfère celle qui rame mais qui est jolie  ).

tous-les-ex, désolé mais je n'ai pas de pièces en trop d'iBook. Par contre, si ça t'es vitale pour tes bidouilles, je peux en retirer une de mon iBook pour te la donner, mais si mon iBook fonctionne avec une de moins, je pense que le tiens fonctionnera avec une de moins aussi (à moins que ton problème soit plus gros que ça).


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci, Sebang, tu as raison, le mien peut aussi fonctionner avec ça en moins, juste, si une personne sur le forum avait une pièce comme ça e trop, je pourrais retrouver l'ibook entier.
Ca m'a mis en rage de casser ça, l'ibook n'est pas fait pour être démonté trop souvent quand même, faut y aller avec des gants !
jb


----------



## olekhnov (18 Novembre 2005)

bonjour tous les deux ! 

le bricolage présenté ici m'a tellement plu que je viens de me dégoter une palourde mandarine moi aussi, je vais pouvoir vous présenter mes propres petites expérimentations 

a bientot donc  je devrais la recevoir d'ici semaine prochaine


----------



## Apca (18 Novembre 2005)

olekhnov a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tous les deux !
> 
> le bricolage présenté ici m'a tellement plu que je viens de me dégoter une palourde mandarine moi aussi, je vais pouvoir vous présenter mes propres petites expérimentations
> 
> a bientot donc  je devrais la recevoir d'ici semaine prochaine



   

:king:


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Novembre 2005)

lol, j'espère qu'on n'est pas en train de faire grimper le cours de la palpourde trop haut !!
Si on peut t'aider, ce sera avec plaisir, j'espère que tu as acheté une palourde avec un port firewire, ça offre plus de possibilité qu'une sans.
Bon courage.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Novembre 2005)

http://www.powerbookmedic.com/iBook-Clamshell-Service-Parts----Replacement-Parts-For-Repair-p-1-c-319.html
mais j'esère qu'on n'en aura jamais besoin !


----------



## Sebang (18 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenue à toi et bon courage dans tes bidouilles ! 

Content de voir que ce thread montre la voie à d'autres.N'hésite pas à nous les montrer ici ! 


tous-les-ex, tu as reçu mon message privé ? (envoyé il y a quelques jours, rapport à la vis que tu cherchais).


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci, Sebang, c'est pile poil ce que je cherchais, sais tu comment on apelle officiellement cette chose ?
C'est fou, une chose qui n'a pas de nom, comment veux tu chercher ça.......sans savoir ce que c'est.
Si tu as cette pièce en trop ( vu le travail que tu as effectué, je pensais que tu pouvais avoir quelques restes inutiles ), je suis preneur ( et sacrément content ), si ça te convient, je te fais parvenir une envelotte affranchie à mon nom, avec dedans un réglement en timbres poste, donnes moi ton adresse en message privé.

Excuse moi aussi, je n'ai pas beaucoup de correspondance en message privé, alors, je ne pensais pas à regarder, merci pour ton rappel.
cordialement.
jb


----------



## Sebang (18 Novembre 2005)

Message Privé envoyé ! Je n'ai moi non plus pas souvent l'occasion d'utiliser les messages privés (le dernier que j'ai envoyé, c'était l'année dernière !), mais parfois c'est sympa.


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Novembre 2005)

Voila, je t'ai envoyé un message privé.
Bonne soirée.
jb.


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Novembre 2005)

Olekhnov, bon courage.
Pour le démontage, procures toi une spatule fine et large, pour décoller le plateau qui entoure le clavier sans le casser, ne force pas, si ça résiste, essaye de trouver un autre endroit où ça céde plus facilement.
pour enlever la première vis, ouvres la palourde à 90°? retournes là ouverte posée comme un toit, et penches là vers toi, pour que la vis n'aille pas se nicher dans le lecteur cd,si non, il faut le démonter lui aussi pour l'extraire.
procures toi un carton sur leque tu dessines l'intérieur de ton ibook, et fais y des tous pour planter les vis à chaque endroit ou elles doivent être sur le dessin que tu as fait.
N'oublie pas de remettre les connecteurs au remontage.
quand tu remets le couvercle contenant l'écran à sa place, veile que les deux têtons en plastique soient bien rentrés à leur place. aprés, c'est une phase délicate tant que les vis du couvercle inférieur ne sont pas remises en place, la charnière est trés fragile à ce moment, car tenue juste par 2 vis.
Ne referme pas la palourde avant d'avoir remis les vis de la coque infèrieure.
En fait, on travaille sur une palourde ouverte à 100° environ.
Pour vérifier la fermeture de la palourde, retournes le pour voir si la coque inférieure n'a pas tendance à s'écarter en fermant un peu.
sI c'est le cas, tu dois tout redémonter parce que ce sont les deux têtons dont je pare plus haut qui ne sont pas à leur place et tu vas tout casser si tu refermes d'avantage la coquille ( vis arrachées ou coque cassée ).
Bonne transformation.
jb


----------



## olekhnov (27 Novembre 2005)

Voilà je l'ai reçue  elle marche super bien, tres bon état, merci a TribuMac pour m'avoir permis de trouver l'objet ! tres bon état, clavier AZERTY, ...

pas de FireWire pour mon modèle, mais il ne me semble pas qu'il existe de mandarine dotée de cette fiche, non ?

je vous prépare quelques photos ! et je commence a réfléchir aux petites extensions que je vais y mettre, parce pour l'instant ma palourde est tres rapide.....sur l'OS 9.1 qui est installé actuellement dessus ! Priorités pour moi : RAM, disque dur, et carte Airport ! J'ai bien envie de changer la carte mère, comme Sebang, mais la seule que j'ai trouvée sur eBay est vraiment super chère.... a méditer...

Une fois en l'état, je pense que l'objet sera le cadeau de noel de mon fils, qui m'envie a mort quand je me balade dans la maison avec mon powerbook alu...


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2005)

Félicitation pour ton achat.  Des photos, des photos !
Effectivement, pas de firewire sur les mandarines, et j'avais constaté la même chose que toi pour OS 9.1 : bonne rapidité alors que sur Tiger...  

Pour les premiers éléments à remplacer "d'urgence", ce sont effectivement la ram (au moins 512 de plus pour Tiger), le disque dur (au moins 15 ou 20go ?). Airport si tu as le wifi chez toi.

La carte mère actuellement sur eBay France (IBOOK apple carte mère motherboard 466 MHz ?) est franchement pas chère, vu qu'on les trouve pour environ 300$ aux USA (déjà il y a un an, j'avais payé la mienne plus de 200$). En revendant ta carte mère 300mhz, tu aurais moyen d'économiser un peu sur la 466 et tu gagnerais le port firewire, si utile pour brancher les iPod ! (ton fils ne t'a pas encore demandé d'iPod ?  )

Après, tout autre sujet, je ne sais pas qui a mis ce sujet en "important" tout en haut du forum, mais c'est sympa.  Reste à voir combien de personnes ça concerne !  (par rapport aux sujets "batterie", "ram", etc... qui touchent beaucoup plus de monde).


----------



## olekhnov (27 Novembre 2005)

oui, tu as raison, en pensant au prix de revente éventuel de l'ancienne carte mère, ce n'est pas si cher que ca...l'airport, en revanche, glurps !

mon fils est déjà iPod-isé ! je lui ai légué mon iPod mini quand je me suis offert un nano le mois dernier.... le FireWire sera donc bien utile !

en tout cas, je reste bluffé par l'esthétique de la machine! Je me souviens qu'à l'époque je m'étais un peu moqué de l'aspect "fisher price" du look, mais en fait... quel look par rapport aux tristes portables actuels !

j'adore aussi la ptite led verte qui "pulse" comme un coeur quand on le met en veille, le cordon d'alim enroulable (dommage que ca soit pas avec un mécanisme d'enroulage automatique)... bref, I'm in love !

Par contre, comme la plupart des macophiles récents (switch en 2004), l'OS 9.1... berk !


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est sûr, 9.1 pour les switchers récents... ça fait bizarre ! 
J'en étais pourtant bien content à l'époque, mais bon.  

Pour le prix de revente, je crois que j'avais vendu la mienne dans les 50 euros sur eBay, mais je ne suis plus tout à fait sûr. Je l'avais éventuellement écrit quelque part ici sur ce thread, mais j'en suis pas sûr. C'était un magasin de pièces détachées qui me l'avait gagné et même qu'ils ne m'avaient pas laissé d'évaluation...

Mais effectivement... Quel design !  Ma prof de géo sociale a une palourde bleue foncé et elle impressionne tout les élèves de la promo quand elle la sort en cours la trouvant trop belle... Quand on leur apprend que le design date de 1999, ils sont en admiration !


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, moi, j'ai gardé Mac os 9.2 dans un coin, je trouve ça rigolo et kitch, un peu comme si je réutilisais windows 3.1.
J'aimerais d'ailleurs trouver un site de fanas de ce vieux machin, un site d'histoire en quelque sorte....
Sebang, à t'entendre, elle ne devait pas être si mal que ça la prof de géo, déja pour avoir un ibook, c'est un signe deraffinement...lol


----------



## Apca (27 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Sebang, à t'entendre, elle ne devait pas être si mal que ça la prof de géo, déja pour avoir un ibook, c'est un signe deraffinement...lol




On veut des photos


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> On veut des photos



De l'iBook ou de la prof ?   

Non en plus rien ne la différencie des autres profs (comme quoi les préjugés). Mais j'ai pas vu quels ordis ils ont les autres profs, alors ça se trouve ils ont tous un iBook ?? 

Un des points que je ne supporte plus dans OS9 : les "forcer à quitter" qui ne fonctionnent pas et qui plantent ainsi tout l'ordi. c'est un tel confort sur OSX de "killer" un "process" sans tout faire planter que ça m'énerve de devoir redémarrer l'ordi plusieurs fois lors de bidouilles un peu rapides...

Donc ajout de ram + plus gros disque dur + un peu temps = installation de tiger (ou de Panther)


----------



## Apca (27 Novembre 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> De l'iBook ou de la prof ?



   

De la prof   :rateau:


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, Seb,
Je ne sais pas si tu as reçu mon mail perso, en tout cas, j'ai reçu la vis, elle est parfaite.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à remonter tout ça.....une fois de plus.
Merci encore, donc.
Pour ce qui est des fantasmes sur les profs, je vais donner un truc à Apca qui a du réver de voir un jour, les dessous de ses enseignantes.
Ton fantasme, je te l'offre, potasse le catalogue de la camif, ils sont tous là !!!!
Bonne soirée.
jb


----------



## Apca (27 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des fantasmes sur les profs, je vais donner un truc à Apca qui a du réver de voir un jour, les dessous de ses enseignantes.
> Ton fantasme, je te l'offre, potasse le catalogue de la camif, ils sont tous là !!!!
> Bonne soirée.
> jb



Connais pas, un lien ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Novembre 2005)

Mais tu as intérêt à booster la mémoire si tu veux tout télécharger.....lol

http://www.camif.fr/wwwSurf/pages/multimedia/liste.asp?CODE_RAYON=78&CODE_UNIVERS=4


----------



## Sebang (28 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, Seb,
> Je ne sais pas si tu as reçu mon mail perso, en tout cas, j'ai reçu la vis, elle est parfaite.
> Il ne me reste plus qu'à remonter tout ça.....une fois de plus.
> Merci encore, donc.



Mail bien reçu, désolé de ne pas y avoir répondu ! :rose:
De rien pour la vis, elle t'es sûrement plus utile à toi que posée sur mon bureau ! 
Bon courage pour le remontage, et attention aux tétons...


----------



## tous-les-ex (28 Novembre 2005)

Les tétons ( je ne vois pas trop comment on peut appeler ça, si tu as mieux, je suis preneur ), c'est une vraie horreur sournoise, tu ne t'en apercois que quand tu as tout remonté, enfin, si tu as la chance de t'en apercevoir avant de tout casser.
Je suis étonné que ça ne figure sur aucun des post par ailleurs remarquablement réalisés sur le sujet.
dés que j'aurai remonté le 466 se, je vais essayer de dépanner la mandarine, j'ai peut être une chance, c'est qu'il n'y a rien qui passerait sur la carte mère et que ça ne vient pas de l'alim, donc, entre les deux, j'espère qu'il y a un égulateur hors service, enfin, je ne me fais pas non plus trop d'illusions, je vais pouvoir chercher une qutre carte mère un de ces jours.
Bonne soirée, Seb, tu as des examens à prépare, il me semble ? si c'est le cas, bon courage !!

ps: je travaille sur le shéma et je te l'envoie.


----------



## Sebang (5 Décembre 2005)

Avec l'aide de tous-les-ex, nous avons décidé de créer un nouveau topic pour regrouper les expériences de ceux qui ont déjà tenté ou qui seraient tentés par l'expérience de l'overclock de leur iBook palourde. Dans notre cas, il s'agira de l'overclock du modèle 366mhz ou 466mhz (avec processeur IBM).

Il s'agira donc pour tout ceux qui seraient intéressé d'enfin trouver une source d'information, car les infos manquent sur les expériences d'overclock de modèle 466mhz sur le net.

La méthode employée a été décrite à cette adresse : http://homepage.mac.com/ytotsuka/FW.html
Il s'agit du seul site du net (a priori) qui explique la logique de l'overclock. Cependant et comme vous l'aurez remarqué si vous avez cliqué avant de tout lire (ce qui est pas bien  ), ce site est en Japonais et le tableau des résistances ainsi que ses commentaires ne sont pas des plus lisibles.
Tous-les-ex s'est donc pris le travail de vous faire une méthode compréhensible ci-dessous :

----------------------
(Traduction pratique du site japonais, merci à celui qui l'a publié).

1 - Configuration d'origine x2.0 :




Cpu : 366mhz ou 466mhz selon le processeur présent sur la carte mère.
Bus : 66mhz



2 - Configuration x2.5 :




Cpu : passe de 366mhz à 453mhz
            ou de 466mhz à 577mhz
Bus : passe de 66mhz à 82,5mhz

Modification à effectuer :
dessouder la résistance R 63 et la ressouder en position R 62.



3 - Configuration x3.0 :




Cpu : passe de 366mhz à 544mhz
            ou de 466mhz à 693mhz
Bus : passe de 66mhz à 99mhz

Modification à effectuer :
dessouder la résistance R 65 et la ressouder en position R64.



4 - Configuration x1.5 :




Cpu : passe de 366mhz à 272mhz
            ou de 466mhz à 346mhz
Bus : passe de 66 à 49,5mhz

Modification à effectuer :
Dessouder les résistances R 63 et R 65, puis les ressouder en R 62 et R 64.
Il s'agit ici en fait d'underclocking, ce qui a peu d'intéret.
------------------------------


Merci de nous donner vos impressions sur la manip (si vous comptez la réaliser ou pas parce que vous trouvez ça trop dingue ou tout simplement dénué de sens) et de nous faire partager votre expérience si vous l'avez déjà réalisée ou si vous compter vous y mettre. Personnellemment, je meurt d'envie d'essayer, mais le peu de moyen financiers que j'ai actuellement ne me permettent pas d'avoir un "filet de sécurité" pour le cas où je grillerai le CPU (pour ceux qui ont activement suivi mon topipc "Pour l'amour d'un mandarine", j'attend les premiers MacIntel Mini pour remplacer la palourde). Dés que ma palourde sera à la retraite je tente l'overclock. Il me semble que tous-les-ex soit plus sur le point de tenter l'expérience. Si ce topic motive d'autres personnes ou en dégoute certaines, lâchez-vous ici. 

Merci pour votre contribution ! 

j'aime beaucoup ton sujet "pour l'amour d'un mandarine" et ceci y est parfaitement à sa place


----------



## Sebang (5 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup ton sujet "pour l'amour d'une mandarine" et ceci y est parfaitement a ça place



C'était justement au coeur d'un mini-débat avec tous-les-ex et on avait décidé de mettre en avant l'overclock seul. Mais comme ça au moins, c'est tranché.


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Décembre 2005)

Ce serait sympa pour cux qui ont tenté l'aventure de bien vouloir nous confirmer la manip à faire, ainsi que la stabilité de la chose.
Merci, Seb, pour ton aide.
jb


----------



## Sebang (6 Décembre 2005)

Juste une remarque pour l'un des modos qui me lirait, ça serait sympa de remettre le titre original à ce topic, c'est à dire "Pour l'amour d'*un* mandarine". J'aimais bien l'effet "faute d'ortho" alors que l'on parle bien d'*un* iBook de couleur mandarine. Voili voilà, merci.


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Décembre 2005)

Il semblerait qu'une amélioration du refroidissement soit souhaitable aprés overclocing d'un 466 se en 533, par exemple.
voir:
http://www.macxtrem.com/overclock.php?details=180&sort=id&dir=DESC

à étudier.
jb


----------



## Sebang (6 Décembre 2005)

J'avais déjà en projet de retirer le modem à ma prochaine ouverture, au moins voici une témoignage qui me conforte dans ce sens. 

Par contre, ou j'ai mal compris quelque chose ou alors il a mal rempli sa fiche :
"Augmentation fréquence bus : Non"
Normalement, il y a eu bien une augmentation, de 66mhz à 82,5mhz.
Moi je serai bien tenté par un overclock à bus 100mhz mais je pense que la fréquence CPU de 693mhz ne sera pas tenable, à moins d'ajouter un vrai système de ventilation et donc perdre le silence de l'iBook ce qui serait dommage.
Donc la première étape serait d'essayer à 533, qui nous fait gagner quand même pas mal en CPU et qui est connue comme étant stable.


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Décembre 2005)

Je trouve aussi bizarre la non augmentation en fréquence du bus.
Je cherche pourquoi.
jb


----------



## MarcelPentium (6 Décembre 2005)

moi qui commence a avoir overclocké pas mal de palourde, il faut savoir que les premieres et 2 eme generation firewire, on peut changer la vitesse du bus, c'est les meme resistances a deplacer pour l'augmentation!

un 300 passe sans probleme a 400 mhz, plus il faut virer le modem et mettre de la pate thermique a la place du truc blanc collé (466mhz fesable sans trop de probleme). pour passer a 500 Mhz il faut mettre une plaque de cuive et de la pate thermique voir un petit ventilo!

moi je conseil de passer le bus a 83 Mhz et de et le coef de 4,5 a 5,5 et de mettre de la pate thermique en enlevant le modem c'est un tres bon compromi.


----------



## Sebang (6 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ce témoignage, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a d'autres fous qui ont overclocké la palourde. 
C'est possible de ne changer la vitesse que du bus ou que du processeur ?

Sinon, faut croire que les modos nous lisent pas toujours siffle: ), je renouvelle ma demande de retour au titre d'origine "Pour l'amour d'un mandarine...". Merci !


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, à tous,
Macelpentium, as tu déja overclocké une palourde 466 se firewire ?
Pourrais tu nous dire quel est le meilleur overclocking stable ?
Merci.
jb


----------



## Earnil (6 Décembre 2005)

bonjour a tous, j'ai tenté l'experience (merci a gamoul davoir supporté mes questions mais ce topic n'existait pas encor malheureusement.......) (tres laborieux^^) au grand damn de mon père qui semblais certain que j'allais griller la carte mère!! et bien non!!
franchement j'ai overclocké de 366 a 458 par contre au lieu de ressouder la résistence (elle est trop petite) j'ai fai un pont d'étain entre les deux (voir config x2,5 résistence en R62) 
au début l'ordinateur n'était vraiment pas stable il plantait environ toutes les heures (canelpanick kernelpanick bref je sais plus l'ortographe) j'ai fait un reset de la ram et depuis l'ibook est parfaitement stable extraordinairement fluide sur osX.4.3 je n'ai jamais été aussi heureux d'avoir un mac! ^^ (surtout que je l'ai eut gratuitement mais j'ai quand meme du changer le DD pour le passer a 60G) 
avant j'utilisait un imac 333.......(le bleu de 1998^^) et ce fut un choc quand j'ai pu regarder des divX sans prendre le powerbook de mon père....!!!!) sur os X la plupart des videos sont fluides et puis si sa ramme un peut hop! sur os 9 et je retrouve la fluidité!
franchement je conseille la premiere overclock en x2,5 xcar j'ai quand meme du enlever le modem pour améliorer l'aération de l'ordinateur (je n'ai pas essayé les autres overclock car je ne préfere pas mettre ma main au feux mieu vaud rester prudent)


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2005)

Bon, avec ces expériences et la motivation actuelle, si Steve ne présente pas de Mac Mini Intel à la Macworld de Janvier, je me lance dans l'overclock quand même. Ça me tarde trop de le booster au delà de 500mhz.

Merci pour le conseil : ----> zapper la pram (command-option-p-r au démarrage pour les étourdis) arpès l'overclock.


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Décembre 2005)

Je me demande si il est vraiment conseillé de remplacer la résistance de 1Ko par un strap ?
Même si ça marche quand même.
jb


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai enfin trouvé des fans d'iBook !!!    Je croyais être la dernière à utiliser ce petit bijou... Alors, c orange pour les garçons, bleu pour les filles !!! Moi aussi, j'ai craqué dessus à la fnac (des Halles) fin 99 début 2000  , c'était mon premier ordi, d'ailleurs j'en ai pas eu d'autres depuis... J'étais à la Fac, il me fallait absolument un portable et c'était Mac ou rien, un gars de ma promo a choisi le orange, moi le myrtille ça faisait moins "playskool". A l'époque, y avait tous les accessoires qui vont avec : j'ai acheté le lecteur de disquette bleu, la souris bleue, par contre l'imprimante epson stylus ordinaire (la bleue était pas top). Aujourd'hui encore, je fais sensation dans le TGV, tout le monde vous regarde !! Et c vrai qu'il est trop beau l'enrouleur d'alimentation. Que du bonheur. Bon, j'ai beaucoup voyagé avec, alors il a pris quelques pets : fente entre la barre espace et le padd, fissure interne eu niveau de l'alim, la feuille de la pomme qui s'est barrée du couvercle, mais bon rien de grave...
Par contre, côté performance, je suis hyper limitée aujourd'hui   : je ne suis pas du tout une bidouilleuse, je n'y connais rien  :rose: . Ma seule manip fut le changement de RAM, j'ai rajouté 64Mo, à l'époque le vendeur de la Fnac m'avait convaincue que je n'avais pas besoin de + à moins de jouer en réseau........ Bref, 3 Go de DD (vas-y stocker des images !), pas de graveur CD, pas de lecteur DVD, pas de firewire, je passe par un pote qui a un DD externe et graveur sur son Mac avant de réinitialiser le DD 2- 3 fois par an, histoire de faire le ménage. 
Je suis passée à Mac OS 9.2.2 mais ça plante souvent, j'ai lu dans le forum que c pas très stable. J'ai bien sûr suivi avec beaucoup d'intérêt les bidouilles pour l'amour d'une mandarine   , ça m'a donné envie mais delà à faire des trous pour un firewire, me sens pas à la hauteur... Par contre, il est + que grand temps que j'investisse dans du matos externe, jusqu'ici j'avais pas les finances, mais je pense qu'il me faut au mini un graveur CD, lecteur DVD

Bon alors, j'ai plein de questions, j'en balance en vrac :

Q1 : apparemment je peux pas installer plus de 128Mo + mes 32 = 160 Mo de RAM. Si je veux passer à Mac OS X, il faut 128 mini mais combien d'espace libre (je crois que je n'aurai jamais assez) ? Et puis, y a des chances que ce soit super lent, est-ce une bonne idée ?
Q2 : j'ai bien envie de changer de DD, jusqu'ici on me disait que c'était très délicat sur des portables, mais avec un peu de délicatesse y a t'il quand même de gros risques ??
Q3 : je vais avoir pour Noël un apn Canon Ixus 40 et bien sûr la connectique non compatible avec Mac OS 9 et pas de pilote sur le net. La seule parade est-elle d'acheter un lecteur multicartes ?

Bon, pour le reste, on verra + tard...   

J'attends vos remarques et vos réponses avec impatience, merci d'avance !!  

La Bretonne


----------



## Earnil (7 Décembre 2005)

et bien peut etre que ca n'est pas conseillé mais ssa marche tres bien! (le seul hic c'est que je ne peut plus toucher a la carte.....)
par contre osX ne me reconnait pas loverclock (sur os9 c'est du tout cuit avec cpu director) il m'empèche d'installer age of mythologie grmbl est-ce qu'il y aurait un moyen de changet tout ca?


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

G oublié de préciser :


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2005)

Ah ben ça fait plaisir de voir tout ces fans d'iBook d'un coup là !! 



			
				Gwenojenn a dit:
			
		

> Q1 : apparemment je peux pas installer plus de 128Mo + mes 32 = 160 Mo de RAM. Si je veux passer à Mac OS X, il faut 128 mini mais combien d'espace libre (je crois que je n'aurai jamais assez) ? Et puis, y a des chances que ce soit super lent, est-ce une bonne idée ?


Avec tes 32mb de base, tu peux ajouter une barette de 512mb comme j'avais fait avant de changer ma carte mère. Avec ça, tu auras de quoi tenir le tigre ! 



			
				Gwenojenn a dit:
			
		

> Q2 : j'ai bien envie de changer de DD, jusqu'ici on me disait que c'était très délicat sur des portables, mais avec un peu de délicatesse y a t'il quand même de gros risques ??


C'est délicat, mais dans le sens où il faut prendre du temps pour le faire, surtout pour une première fois (compte environ 2 heures de démontage-remontage). Après, avec de l'organisation et sans faire la brute, je pense que n'importe qui avec ces qualités peut y arriver, même un(e) non-bidouilleur(euse).



			
				Gwenojenn a dit:
			
		

> Q3 : je vais avoir pour Noël un apn Canon Ixus 40 et bien sûr la connectique non compatible avec Mac OS 9 et pas de pilote sur le net. La seule parade est-elle d'acheter un lecteur multicartes ?


Sur OS9, si y'a pas de drivers alors effectivement la parade sera d'acheter un lecteur multicarte. Mais comme tu vas booster la ram et changer de DD, tu pourras mettre Tiger et tu ne t'embeteras plus.  

Voilà !


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Avec tes 32mb de base, tu peux ajouter une barette de 512mb comme j'avais fait avant de changer ma carte mère. Avec ça, tu auras de quoi tenir le tigre !



Merci pour la réponse !! 
Néanmoins, que penses-tu de cette page ? 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60427-fr

Remarques :
1. Une barrette de 256 Mo peut être uniquement utilisée si l'iBook Firmware Update a été installé ; dans le cas contraire, il est impossible d'utiliser des barrettes d'une capacité supérieure à 128 Mo.


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2005)

Ben il ne te reste plus qu'à faire la mise à jour du firmware avant de mettre la ram et ça roulera.


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

désolée d'insister... OK pr la mise en jour du firmware mais ce qui m'interroge c'est l'histoire de la barrette de 256 max, pourquoi ne précisent-ils pas qu'ajouter 512Mo est possible comme tu l'as fait ? Où est le pb ?

A+


----------



## Earnil (7 Décembre 2005)

normalement tu doit pouvoir rajouter de la mémoire jusqu'a 512 par contre ne comte pas sur une super fluidité sur tiger (n'imagine pas pouvoir regarder des divX.....sur mon imac 333 c'était limite .impossible et ca n'était pas vraiment fluide...) par contre si tu tente l'overclock c'est parfait....


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2005)

Apple KB a dit:
			
		

> Date Modified: December 13, 2001



Je pense que c'est donc du à l'ancienneté de la page que tu as indiqué. Avoir plus de 256mo, à une époque ou Mac OS 10.1 venait juste de sortir, je crois que Apple n'avait pas jugé de préciser que c'était aussi compatible avec les barrettes de taille supérieures (un peu comme les iBook et Powerbook il y a quelques mois qui n'étaient censés être upgradable qu'avec 512mo (donc 640mo max) alors que les barettes de 1go fonctionnaient parfaitement sans aucune mise à jour quelconque).


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2005)

Earnil a dit:
			
		

> normalement tu doit pouvoir rajouter de la mémoire jusqu'a 512 par contre ne comte pas sur une super fluidité sur tiger (n'imagine pas pouvoir regarder des divX.....sur mon imac 333 c'était limite .impossible et ca n'était pas vraiment fluide...) par contre si tu tente l'overclock c'est parfait....



Les DivX passent presque parfaitement sur Tiger sur mon iBook 466 (désynchro du son au bout d'une dizaine de minutes). L'overclock sera décisif à mon avis et permettra donc une lecture sans faille des DivX ===> la classe. 
Mais effectivement, sur un iBook 300, c'est même pas la peine d'essayer, ça passera pas.


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

OK les gars dans ce cas je me lance : 512 + 32 = 544 Mo de RAM, ça va me changer du 96  
G essayé de lire un divx une fois avec divx doctor, c'était pas le top mais ça l'faisait, y avait un petit décalage son / image. J'avais dû copier le divx sur DD plutôt que passer par le CD je crois. Mais un divx prend environ 1Go (si mes souvenirs sont bons), alors il avait fallu faire un peu de place car quand on a un DD de 3Go... 
Par contre, fallait pas essayer de revenir en arrière ou d'augmenter le son sous peine de coupure pendant une 30taine de secondes...

Je vais relire les mails précédents car j'ai pas capté ce qu'était l'overclocking :rose:


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

ouah, y en a ki font de la soudure et ki bougent les résistances !!! 
Moi g pas fait école d'ingé option électronique...


----------



## Gwenojenn (7 Décembre 2005)

Peu importe la vitesse de bus d'une barrette de SDRAM pour ibook ? 100MHz, 133, etc ?:mouais:


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2005)

Gwenojenn a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe la vitesse de bus d'une barrette de SDRAM pour ibook ? 100MHz, 133, etc ?:mouais:



Exact, c'est pareil pour cette gamme d'iBook là : 66, 100 ou 133. J'ai 512mb à 133mhz dans mon iBook, mais comme son bus est à 66, ben elle tourne à 66mhz.

Pour ce qui est de l'école d'ingé, je voudrais juste signaler à ceux qui ne le sauraient pas c'est que mon niveau en matière de soudure s'arrête à ce qu'on apprenait en cours de "Technologie" au collège il y a 10 ans, et ça m'a pas empêché de reussir bon nombre d'entre elle dans mes récentes modifications. Il suffit d'être calme, patient et précautionneux (pour enlever des résistances notamment). Y'a rien de vraiment électronique là-dedans.


----------



## tous-les-ex (8 Décembre 2005)

lol, pareil pour moi, je ne suis pas ingé du tout !
jb


----------



## Gwenojenn (8 Décembre 2005)

Ah ok, alors je peux le faire aussi : la dernière fois que j'ai tenu un fer à souder ça devait être en primaire pour faire des dessins sur des planches de bois pour la fête des mères !!!   
Pour l'instant, vais m'en tenir à changer la RAM et le disk dur. Sebang te rappelles-tu combien tu as acheté ton DD de 40Go Hitachi 5400tr/min 8Mo de cache ?
Y a une enchère sur ebay, celui-ci pourrait le faire ??:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Disque-dur-de-30...30937144QQcategoryZ106674QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Merci d'avance


Gwenojenn (chemins de bison bourré en brezhoneg)


----------



## Gwenojenn (8 Décembre 2005)

Par curiosité : la vitesse de bus d'une barrette de RAM ne doit pas être supérieure à la vitesse du processeur, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (8 Décembre 2005)

Si tu as un petit budget, il est sympa, ce disque dur, si tu as un budget plus épais et (ou) un peu de chance, cherches un hitachi 7k60 60Go 7200 tmn, il y en a un qui tourne rés bien sur mon ibook.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (8 Décembre 2005)

Et si tu enviseages de le monter toi même, on te donnera des conseils, le premier étant de dessiner sur un carton l'intérieur de ton ibook, et de planter chaque vis à la bonne place sur le dessin, chaque fois que tu en enlèves une.
puis, d'utiliser une spatule bien large et bien plate , mais un peu rigide pour déclipser le dessus autour du clavier sans le casser.
jb


----------



## Gwenojenn (8 Décembre 2005)

Apple Powerbook iBook Hitachi travelstar 60 GB Hard drive
Working hard drive pulled from working iBook.
4200 RPM ATA/IDE
Should fit other iBooks and powerbooks that take 2.5 inch drives

pour 20 euros, on se rapproche !! mais c pas encore du 7200tr/min !


----------



## Sebang (8 Décembre 2005)

Gwenojenn a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, vais m'en tenir à changer la RAM et le disk dur. Sebang te rappelles-tu combien tu as acheté ton DD de 40Go Hitachi 5400tr/min 8Mo de cache ?



Je viens de retrouver mon mail de confirmation d'achat et je l'avais acheté 88$ aux US en Mai 2004, soit environ 70 euros à l'époque. Ce matos a bien sûr dû énormément baisser depuis.

Pour le HD qui tu nous as montré sur eBay, je pense que j'ai le même qui date d'un de mes vieux iBook (pour ceux qui suivent depuis plusieurs années, je l'avais remplacé par un 80GN 80go ) et ce que je peux en dire, c'est que déjà pour 30 euros, ça commence à faire pas mal car il est relativement bruyant en lecture/écriture (par rapport à ce qui se fait maintenant) et pas rapide du tout. Après, par rapport à ton 3go actuel, ça va te changer la vie c'est sûr, mais bon, quit à mettre plus de 30 euros, autant ajouter 5 ou 10 euros pour avoir un HD au top et dont tu seras entièrement satisfaite. Faut voir ton budget.


----------



## Sebang (8 Décembre 2005)

Gwenojenn a dit:
			
		

> Par curiosité : la vitesse de bus d'une barrette de RAM ne doit pas être supérieure à la vitesse du processeur, c'est bien ça ?


De toute manière, tu pourras jamais mettre de la DDR2 à plus de 500mhz dans ton iBook limité à de la ram à 133Mhz (car ram trop "high-tech"), donc ce que tu dis est vrai mais un peu tiré par les cheveux.


----------



## Earnil (10 Décembre 2005)

SEBANG(07/12/2005 20h16)=====>    Les DivX passent presque parfaitement sur Tiger sur mon iBook 466 (désynchro du son au bout d'une dizaine de minutes). L'overclock sera décisif à mon avis et permettra donc une lecture sans faille des DivX ===> la classe. 
Mais effectivement, sur un iBook 300, c'est même pas la peine d'essayer, ça passera pas.




==>
Sur mon ibook que  j'ai overclocqué a 458 et bus a 82 ou 3 je sais plus les divX passent parfaitement a part l'ultra qualité qui a ce moment la ramme un peut mais comme les divX de bonne qualité sont lisibles sur os9 il n'y a aucun problème a part la perte de quelques minutes a cause du redémarrage...ce qui n'est a mon avis qu'un simple détail^^ (je n'ai jamais eut de décalage de son sur OsX....c'est peut etre du a un bug de la video? non?-oui????)

pour la RAM: si tu met une barette qui dépasse la vitesse du proc elle tournera moin vite c tout...


----------



## Gwenojenn (10 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui me prend bien la tête c le boucan que fait mon DD, FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIII toute la journée, c super chiant !!    
C'est mon premier critère de choix : un DD silencieux...


----------



## tous-les-ex (10 Décembre 2005)

Je n'ai jamais prété attention au bruit de mes disques durs ibook ( peut être l'habitude du boucan de tous les ventilos du pc ), peut être ne sont ils pas trop bruyants, ou alors, c'est le tiens qui ferait plus de bruit ? il en fait tant quqe ça ?
jb


----------



## Sebang (11 Décembre 2005)

Si c'est le disque dur 3go d'origine, alors oui, il est "bruyant" par rapport à ce qui se fait à l'heure actuelle. En gros, il fait le bruit du ventilateur des iBook actuels...  Ça te changera la vie de changer de DD.


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, Seb, je viens de faire un truc dont je ne connaissais même pas l'existence, "bénir" mon disque dur qui n'était pas reconnu comme disque de démarrage par la nouvelle carte mère, tout ça sous os 9, et ça marche, simplement en faisant glisser les icones système et finder sur le hdd apré avoir booté sur le cd d'instalation.
Si quelqu'un a besoin de la manip exacte, je pourrais indiquer le site.
J'ai pu ainsi réussir à mettre à jour le firmware de l'ibook avant d'installer os x panther.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Décembre 2005)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58042-F


----------



## Sebang (11 Décembre 2005)

C'est très bon tout ça pour la suite !
Alors ce petit overclock, c'est fixé pour quel jour ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Décembre 2005)

Pas tout de suite, je dois d'abord installer la carte 466 se sur la mandarine, donc, bricoler une entrée latérale, je vais cet aprés midi chez les marchands de jouets chercher une pièce orange que je vais devoir débiter en morceaux et finir à la lime, ça va prendre un peu de temps
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Décembre 2005)

Au fait, as tu essayé de mesurer la température du processeur avec le petit utilitaire ?
Ca serait bien qu'on sache ou on en est avant l'overclocking, pour pouvoir ensuite bricoler les radiateurs adéquats et retrouver la température d'origine, je n'ai pas envie de faire cuire des oeufs sur mon proc.
jb


----------



## Sebang (13 Décembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, as tu essayé de mesurer la température du processeur avec le petit utilitaire ?
> Ca serait bien qu'on sache ou on en est avant l'overclocking, pour pouvoir ensuite bricoler les radiateurs adéquats et retrouver la température d'origine, je n'ai pas envie de faire cuire des oeufs sur mon proc.
> jb



En fait, j'ai essayé avec Temperature Monitor et la seule et unique sonde qu'il a trouvé, c'est celle qui est sur le disque dur interne. Donc évidemment, c'est pas du tout représentatif de la chaleur au niveau du CPU. Pour te donner un ordre d'idée quand même, c'était 42°C sans rien toucher et à 43°C durant l'importation de photos avec iView Media. C'est un vieux 4200tr 30go que j'ai remis à la place du 40go 5400tr qui lui est en externe sur Firewire et qui boot dessus. C'est une config un peu spéciale, mais c'était le plus pratique pour nous vu les déplacements fréquents et changement d'ordis.

Les ordis portables avec un G3 étaient connus pour ne pas avoir beaucoup de sondes, mais je ne me rappellait pas que c'était à ce point ! 

As-tu pu trouver ta pièce orange ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Décembre 2005)

Je suis déçu qu'on ne puisse pas mesurer mieux la température du proc, nous n'aurons donc pas de repère pour travailler proprement, tant pis, on le fera quand même.Je vais essayer de faire l'overclocking dimanche prochain.
Je vais le faire sur le gris qui servira de laboratoire avec sa nouvelle carte fraichement installée. ( l'ancienne avec tiger sur le hdd va passer sur la mandarine ).
Je n'ai pas trouvé la pièce orange, j'ai pourtant fait les marchands de jouets du coin, alors, je vais faire une entrée provisoire pour l'instant, parce que la pièce en question, je tomberai dessus par hasard, mais ça pourrait durer si je n'ai pas de chance.
En tout cas, elle sera drolement difficile à faire cette pièce.


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai monté dans la mandarine la carte 466 se firewire, que j'avais auparavant overclockée en 533 d'aprés le tableau, donc, j'ai déssoudé la résistance 63 et je l'ai ressoudée en 62, exercice difficile par ailleurs, puisque ces petites résistances ont tendance à se coller sur le fer à souder par capillarité.
L'ibook a démarré, a affiché un point d'interrogation, puis une systême avec une tête souriante, et comme ça durait vraiment longtemps, je l'ai éteint, puis remdémarré.
Depuis, plus rien ne s'affiche, aucune commande répertoriée n'agit, simplement, il fait parfois un tuuut avec la diode au bas de l'écran qui clignotte.
Je me demande donc si j'ai bien ressoudé cette résistance, si je ne l'ai pas cramée en la soudant, etc....
Je ne sais pas quoi faire, si non, la remonter à sa place d'origine ?
je cheche.
jb


----------



## Sebang (19 Décembre 2005)

Aïe

Sinon, si tu penses que la résistance a pris un coup, essaye en faisant juste un pont d'étain (donc en virant tout simplement la résistance). Ça serait à essayer. Sinon, ça n'est pas de bon augure ! 

Bon courage !


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucun affichage, j'en ai eu au premier démarrage, et puis fini.
Par contre, aprés le tuut et la led qui clignotte, il y a bien le blong du démarage, et il doit même y avoir un programme qui s'ouvre, parce que si je veux recomencer, il ne se passe rien, tout marche comme si je faisais une extinction de l'ibook en maintenant la touche de démarrage enfoncée.
Et puis, ça repart si j'appuie à nouveau, donc, ça démarrerait quelquechose une fois sur deux.
par contre, malheureusement, impossible de démarrer sur le dvd en maintenant c enfoncée au démarrage, ça, ça me bloque complêtement.
Je vais essayer de ressouder la résistance à sa place d'origine, pour voir.
jb


----------



## Sebang (24 Décembre 2005)

J'imagine que tu n'as pas du avoir beaucoup de temps avec Noël qui approche, mais as-tu laissé ton iBook tel quel ou as-tu pu essayer de ressouder la résistance à l'emplacement d'origine ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (24 Décembre 2005)

Non, pas vraiment le temps, avec la famille, mais l'ibook a redémarré en affichant l'os au centre de l'écran, puis......ça reste figé comme ça.
Aprés les fêtes, je vais redémonter, vérifier si je n'ai pas grillé la résistance quand elle est restée collée au fer par capillarité et au besoin faire une éparation, je pense que ça ne peut venir que de là.
Pour l'instant, je me vois mal faire de la soudure avec les petits qui tournent autour de moi.
Je vous tiens au courant dés que c'est fait.
J'ai aussi reçu une dalle d'ibook g3 plus performante, je vais essayer de la changer en suivant quand le reste marchera.
J'espère que les connecteurs se ressemblent !!!
à bientot.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (24 Décembre 2005)

Et joyeux noël à tous.


----------



## Sebang (27 Décembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi reçu une dalle d'ibook g3 plus performante, je vais essayer de la changer en suivant quand le reste marchera.
> J'espère que les connecteurs se ressemblent !!!




Ça ça me tarde aussi de savoir si ça passe bien ou pas. Si ça passe, je veux la même chose !


Bonnes fêtes à tous et à ton iBook convalescent !


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Décembre 2005)

Ne m'en parle pas, il me tarde moi aussi de voir si ça marche, ce week end, j'espère avoir le temps.
En plus, il me tarde de savoir si les connecteurs de la dalle tft sont identiques, si non, ce sera une galère de plus.

Bonnes fêtes aussi.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (2 Janvier 2006)

Et en particulier à toi, Seb.
Je me suis donc mis au travail aujourdhui.
1- démontage de la mandarine.
2- resoudage de la résistance overclockeuse !
3- remontage de l'ibook
4- essai.........négatif !!!
5- démontage de l'ibook
6- resoudage de la résistance à sa place d'origine.
7- remontage de l'ibook
8-essai POSITIF ! tout démarre, le traveldrive 60 go m'envoie TIGER nickel.

Mais, je suis en 467 mhz, pas d'overclocking.
J'aimerais bien qu'un autre fasse l'essai pour savoir si ça peut marcher ou si ça ne marche vraiment pas.
Je suis prêt à réessayer si quelqu'un me dit avoir réussi.
Je pense que mes soudures étaient bonnes pourtant, zut !

Prochaine modif, changement de la dalle tft pour une plus performante, à suivre.
jb

J'ai uploadé des images, mais je ne sais pas où, vu que je ne suis pas un habitué du truc.
Pour ceux qui les trouveront, le machin que j'ai sur l'oeil droit n'est pas une prothèse, mais un compte fils attaché par un élastique, parce que les résistances de la carte mère ibook ne sont pas vraiment grosses.


----------



## tous-les-ex (2 Janvier 2006)

Comme j'ai tout le matèriel pour ça et qu'on n'est pas loin, Seb, je te propose si ça te fait peur de venir le faire chez moi avec mon matériel, il suffit que tu en parles.
a+


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Janvier 2006)

Les connecteurs de la dalle tft ibook et du g3 12 pouces ne sont pas les mêmes.
Celui de la palourde est plus long avec certains pins non utilisés.
La palourde a une dalle ibm et le g3 12 pouces une samsung.
Reste à trouver les correspondances pour brancher proprement la vingtaine de fils....
Si l'un d'entre vous connait une bibliothèque de connecteurs de dalles tft, il est le bienvenu.
Bonne soirée à tous.
jb


----------



## Sebang (5 Janvier 2006)

Et surtout aux amoureux des palourdes ! 

Désolé pour les réponses tardives, mais je n'ai plus internet à Pau et je surf par l'intermédiaire de mon téléphone portable branché en bluetooth (et oui, la super classe (mais super cher :rateau: )).
Donc voilà.

Pour l'overclock c'est dommage. Je me suis lancé dans la pose d'une puce dans ma GameCube pendant ces vacances et, même si mes soudures avaient l'air bonnes, je n'ai pas réussi non plus à la faire fonctionner... Faut croire que 2006 n'est pas fait pour les bidouilleurs !!!  

Dommage aussi pour la dalle tft... Il fallait s'y attendre, surtout avec 2 marques différentes, mais c'est vraiment dommage... J'imagine qu'il y a des correspondances, mais pour trouver ce genre de choses... Faudrait regarder déjà à l'oeil s'il y a moyen de voir quoique ce soit, mais ça m'étonnerait.

Merci pour la proposition de faire les expériences à deux, c'est vrai qu'on est pas loin. Mais pour l'instant, c'est fichu à cause des maudits partiels qui pointent leur nez ! :rateau:
Le mois de Février sera plus clair pour ça. Et puis en plus, peut-être que Steve aura sorti des Mac Mini Intel d'ici là et que donc la palourde sera à moi et non à ma femme. 
Donc on en reparle dans pas longtemps, mais ça serait vraiment sympa de pousser ces bêtes à fond.


----------



## tous-les-ex (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu as raison, les partiels d'abord, j'ai conu cette galère à une certaine époque, qu'est ce que ça peut être pénible !!!!
Il m'arrive encore de me réveiller le matin en pensant que j'ai des examens à préarer......j'avais horreur de ça.
Pour l'overclocking, je ne désespère pas, je dois d'abord arriver à retrouver comment remettre un firmware propre sur l'ibook, à partir du fichier adéquat, et non en passant par un systême via le web qui voit un firmware déja à jour, même si il est corrompu.
Je l'ai déja fait une fois, mais je ne retrouve pas.....j'y arriverai bien à force, mais je suis étonné d'être le seul à sembler connaitre ce truc.
Le problême de démarrage avec la carte overclockée peut aussi venir de là, j'attends encore un peu avant de maudire le japonnais.
Pour l'éran tft, j'ai rapelé le vendeur qui veut bien me vendre la nappe qui va avec.
Je vais donc pouvoir bidouiler une nappe avec deux, il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver la correspondance des fils, ça doit bien exister quelquepart, ce n'est pas un secrét défense, nom de nom !
Pour ce qui est de mon offre, j'ai tout mon temps, si un jour, tu as un peu de temps, cela restera possible.
Je n'arrive pas à insérer une photo dans mon post, peux tu me dire comment on fait ?
Quand je clique sur insérer une image, une fenêtre s'ouvre pour me demander une url....je ne comprend pas.
jb


----------



## Sebang (12 Janvier 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive encore de me réveiller le matin en pensant que j'ai des examens à préarer......j'avais horreur de ça.


C'est ce que je me suis dit ce matin en me levant, mais j'en avais vraiment un à passer. 



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'overclocking, je ne désespère pas, je dois d'abord arriver à retrouver comment remettre un firmware propre sur l'ibook, à partir du fichier adéquat, et non en passant par un systême via le web qui voit un firmware déja à jour, même si il est corrompu.
> Je l'ai déja fait une fois, mais je ne retrouve pas.....j'y arriverai bien à force, mais je suis étonné d'être le seul à sembler connaitre ce truc.
> Le problême de démarrage avec la carte overclockée peut aussi venir de là, j'attends encore un peu avant de maudire le japonnais.


Moi je suis toujours étonné par ton problème de firmware. Quand j'avais mon iMac G3 DV, j'avais dû faire une maj du firmware et c'était pas du tout par une interface web mais par une application qui me demandait d'éteindre l'ordi, d'appuyer sur le bouton des programmeurs au démarrage et d'attendre que la barre de progression soit remplie avant un nouveau démarrage de l'ordi. Mais c'était il y a bien 5 ou 6 ans, donc bon, ça a peut-être changé...



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'éran tft, j'ai rapelé le vendeur qui veut bien me vendre la nappe qui va avec.
> Je vais donc pouvoir bidouiler une nappe avec deux, il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver la correspondance des fils, ça doit bien exister quelquepart, ce n'est pas un secrét défense, nom de nom !


Bah ça c'est sympa. Y'a plus qu'à voir, comme tu dis.



			
				tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à insérer une photo dans mon post, peux tu me dire comment on fait ?
> Quand je clique sur insérer une image, une fenêtre s'ouvre pour me demander une url....je ne comprend pas.
> jb


En fait, il faut que tu mettes déjà tes images sur le net (sur ton espace perso offert par ton FAI ou autre part) et donc ensuite mettre l'url de ton image dans ton post pour que l'image apparaisse. Mais la phase de copie sur un espace sur le net est indispensable. Je fais ça avec l'utilitaire FTP Transmit, mais y'en a d'autres.


Pour ce qui est du Mac Mini Intel, on repassera... Mais ça se trouve, il sera présenté au mois de Février et j'hériterai (enfin) de la palourde ? Pour l'instant je lui acheté un clavier Japonais aux enchères, le clavier QWERTY actuel ayant des faiblesses sur les touches A et O (sans compter les touches effacées). Bref, en attendant le grand changement, on rafistolle dans tout les coins ! Si la coup de la dalle LCD marche, ça pourrait m'intéresser sérieusement. Je suis très impatient de voir le résultat de tes expériences !  

Bon courage !


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Janvier 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la dalle tft, j'attends la nappe avec les connecteurs, je me demande si le connecteur sur la carte mère de l'ibook 12" est le même que celui de la carte mère de la palourde ? si oui, ça m'arrangerait bien et m'éviterait de courrir aprés le brochage.
La manip que tu décris pour le changement du firmware est bien celle que je cherche, on peut la faire sous mac os 9, puisque je l'ai déja faite, et je donnerais cher pour retrouver comment on accéde à cette satanée fenêtre dans laquelle il m'était proposé de faire une mise à jour sur le web, mais ou j'avais réussi à faire un glisser l'icone du même firmware depuis le bureau.
Ensuite, j'ai simplement double cliqué sur cette icone placée dans la fenêtre, le firmware s'est chargé et au démarrage suivant, il a été remplacé en démarrant avec la touche pomme enfoncée.
Je suis étonné que personne sur les forum ne puisse me rappeler comment on fait cette manip, HELP !!!!!!
Si non, je retrouverai à force....
Bon courage pour tes partiels.
jb


----------



## achille22 (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

je possède un ibook palourde orange, qui ne marche plus depuis plus d'un an, à cause je crois d'un problème de carte mère.

Je ne possède personnellement ni les compétences ni l'envie de le réparer ou de le bidouiller, mais je voudrais savoir si, à votre avis, il existe des gens intéressés par la machine, soit pour le retaper, soit pour les pièces séparées.
Je tiens à préciser qu'il est dans un bon état général (enfin il a pas été éventré quoi...)

Voilà donnez moi votre avis ou alors dites-moi carrément s'il y aurait des intéressés. Je n'ai aucune idée de la valeur que ça pourrait encore avoir...


----------



## tous-les-ex (22 Janvier 2006)

Merci de nous proposer l'ibook, en ce qui me concerne, j'en ai déja 2, un gris 466 et une mandarine transformée en 466, tout est possible avec un ibook, et je ne doute pas que tu trouveras preneur, je pense que nous ne sommes sans doute que 2 ou 3 bricoleurs pour l'instant.
Alors, bon courage.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir, à tous,
J'ai enfin reçu la nappe avec les connecteurs pour la dalle tft 12 poucesde g3 qui présente une meilleure résolution.
Les connecteurs ne sont bien sur pas les mêmes, mais surtout la nappe comporte plus de fils que celle de la dalle palourde.
Donc, à priori, je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de faire évoluer la palourde en résolution....dommage !!!
Je vais tout de même approfondir le sujet, mais je serais étonné qu'il y ait des fils inutiles.
jb


----------



## Sebang (28 Janvier 2006)

Dommage !
Si c'est vraiment inadaptable, c'est vraiment dommage... Il faudrait sinon l'avis d'un vrai spécialiste des iBook pour nous confirmer qu'il est impossible d'y mettre une dalle d'iBook Dual USB sur un iBook palourde plutôt que de tâtonner comme tu le fais.

A essayer, mais c'est sûr qu'en général, il n'y a pas de fils inutiles...


----------



## tous-les-ex (28 Janvier 2006)

Je viens sur ce forum pour avoir l'avis de "pointures" sur ibook, alors, j'attends qu'ils nous aident.
Je vais quand même me renseigner, tatonner, quand on n'a pas grand chose d'autre, c'est tout ce qu'on peut faire....
Si ça ne va pas, il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un ibook qui irait avec ma dalle !!!! lol
je vais avoir un peu de temps pour chercher, je prend une semaine et je vais à Paris, peut être que là bas, je trouverai un vieux fou qui bidouille au fond de sa boutique apple.
Bonne soirée et .....bon boulot, Seb.
jb


----------



## carmelo42 (29 Janvier 2006)

je rejoins le clan des fous de la bidouille mandarine !!!!

Je viens d'en acheter une en panne, et vais m'amuser à bidouiller tout ça !!!

C'est vrai qu'il est super canon cet ordi!!


----------



## tous-les-ex (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu verras, c'est sympa comme tout, et .......étonnant, vu l'âge de ces palourdes.
jb


----------



## Sebang (26 Février 2006)

Juste une petit update pour signaler que j'ai également changé le clavier ce weekend.

Le changement s'est bien sûr fait sans le moindre souci (2 vis à enlever, brancher et hop, c'est parti).

L'ancien clavier, un QWERTY Américain, avait les touches A et O qui fonctionnaient une fois sur 2 et de plus, les touches étaient pour la plupart lisse, ayant perdu leur grain avec l'âge.

Le nouveau clavier est un QWERTY Japonais comme neuf, à tel point qu'on dirait qu'il n'a jamais servi.
Le changement est donc tout à fait concluant et je suis content de voir que cet iBook a trouvé une second... troisi... euh.... Peut-être quatrième jeunesse ? 


Pour l'instant, j'économise pour me payer son remplaçant. Mais je trouve dommage que les tentatives d'overclock et de changement de dalle n'aient pas été concluantes...  Si ça se trouve, on a atteint les limites max de l'upgrade de la bête ? Ça serait vraiment dommage...



Maintenant, juste une réclamation : vu que ce sujet a changé de forum (de Mac portable à Classic Mac), se pourrait-il que le nouveau modérateur remette son titre d'origine ? (à savoir : Pour l'amour d'un mandarine) C'est Macinside qui a changé le titre en "pour l'amour d'une mandarine" quand il a touché à quelque chose, et ça me plait moins. Malgré mes nombreuses réclamations, ça n'a jamais changé. J'espère me faire entendre de Globalcut. Merci !


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai simplement ( comme tout le monde attendu ma nouvelle freebox...lol.)
ensuite, j'ai attendu..........ma carte wifi
ensuite, j'ai attendu que mon compte soit revalidé sur macgénération avec ma nouvelle adresse e-mail ( pas facile non plus la réactivation ).
Je n'ai pas trop touché à mes palourdes, j'ai simplement installé le réseau wifi sans gros problême ( à ce propos, je lis partout que la led link de la carte wifi de la freebox doit clignotter pour que le wifi soit fonctionnel, la mienne n'a jamais clignotté, elle est fixe, et j'ai rebooté plein de fois la freebox, avant de me rendre compte qu'elle restait fixe et que ça fonctionnait quand même trés bien ).
Je n'ai pas réussi à installer le réseau sous Mac OS x Tiger, mais je crois qu'il a un problême, ca je l'ai installé au dépat sur mon deuxième ibook palourde, donc pas sur la même carte mère et transféré ensuite tel quel sur la mandarine.
Je vais donc refaire une clean install cette fois, et cela devrait marcher.
Par contre, sur le même disque dur, il y a Mac Os x Panther, et là, le réseau s'est installé tout seul.
Je compte rééditer l'expérience de l'overclocking, ma config actuelle n'étant pas trés clean comme on le voit plus haut, je vous tiendrai au courant.
Parfait, ton clavier, Seb, j'espère que tes examens ont bien marché, heureux d'être à nouveau parmi vous !
a+
jb


----------



## couz (24 Avril 2006)

achille22 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je possède un ibook palourde orange, qui ne marche plus depuis plus d'un an, à cause je crois d'un problème de carte mère.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je reponds avec du retard car je viens decouvrir ce fabuleux forum.
Je viens d'effectuer l'overcloking de ma touche recente palourde ( recupérer chez ma soeur, batterie et lecteur cd rom HS).et justement si ta palourde est toujours d'actualité ( 3 mois plutard...) et veux bien voir avec pour le lecteur.
Merci


Config : Ibook G3 300@400MHz 32Mo + 128Mo Mac OS 9.2.2


----------



## rodymini (4 Mai 2006)

bonjour,
je me permets de "poster" sur ce forum, qui a été un véritable déclancheur pour moi.
J'ai ainsi donné une seconde vie à ma palourde 366 en lui changeant son disque dur pour un 60gb et en installant Panther.
En revanche, j'ai tenté un overclock en déplaçant la résistance R63, mais l'ibook démarrait avec l'écran noir... je l'ai remise à sa place initiale, et tout refonctionne.
J'ai pu appercevoir sur le site powerbook.fr le changement de place d'autres résistances...
quelqu'un a t-il eu le même souci que moi ?
dans l'attente de vos réponses, et en remerciant encore les intervenants de ce forum,
bien cordialement,
rody


----------



## tous-les-ex (5 Mai 2006)

Pourtant, il semblerait que certains aient réussi, le mien n'a pas marché comme on peut le lire plues haut sur ce forum, mais je crois que le firmware de mon ibook 466 n'est pas net.
Ca pourrait venir de là....
je cherche donc un systéme pour le changer, je l'ai déja fait une fois, mais je ne retrouve pas.
C'est tout simple, il faut arriver à convaincre l'ibook de chercher l'update non sur le web, mais sur le bureau ou l'on a auparavant déposé le fichier du nouveau firmware.
Ensuite, tout se déroule comme si la mise à jour se faisait depuis le web.
Si je retrouve, je vous tiens au courant.
JB.


----------



## rodymini (10 Mai 2006)

Merci de votre réponse et désolé du retard à vous répondre.
mais je ne suis pas sûr de saisir...:rose: 
l'overclock serait défaillant du fait du firmware "partiellement" ou incorrectement" installé ?
Quand bien même l'OS fonctionne parfaitement suite à l'installation dudit firmware ?
whao ! je ne pensais pas que la piste serait software... !
merci de votre attention, en tout état de cause.
je vais chercher un peu sur le net par ailleurs.
bien cordialement,
R


----------



## tous-les-ex (10 Mai 2006)

Je ne fais pas partie des personnes trés "musclées" sur mac, mais j'ai pu constater aprés avoir pas mal bidouillé que certains problêmes peuvent venir de là.
Il m'est arrivé en bidouillant au début de démarrer sur un hd externe firewire, et cela a fini par créer des bizarreries sur l'ibook. (il semblerait que l'ibook ait horreur de ce genre de chose, et j'ai déja vu d'autres personnes qui ont eu des soucis avec ça sur le forum)
Aprés avoir échangé le firmware contre un tout neuf, ces bizarreries ont disparu et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Je pense que le firmware doit créer une émulation au départ et que l'ibook travaille sur cette émulation.
Quand le firmware original est abimé, l'ibook émule toujours ce firmware avec .....des défauts, d'ou les problêmes.
Par contre quand on veut updater ce firmware corrompu, le logiciel qui détecte son état le croit bon et refuse de le remplacer.
Je suis déja arrivé une fois à le remplacer sans passer par le web, avec un copier coller du firmware depuis le bureau dans une fenêtre qui proposait l'url de la mise à jour, et l'ibook en démarrant sur pomme appuyé remplaçait le firmware sans se poser de question au redémarrage.
Ces conclusions sont d'ordre logique, et ne reflétent pas un savoir important de ma part.
Simplement, je ne vois pas d'autre solution, la seule certitude que j'ai est que le firmware peut être dégradé, et que cela occasionne des soucis, et aussi qu'il existe une solution pour le changer.
J'aimerais retrouver cette solution qui je crois rendrait service à tous les propriétaires d'ibook (peut être aussi d'autres modéles, pourquoi pas....)qui ont des machines caractérielles et qui ne savent pas pourquoi.
jb


----------



## Sebang (8 Juillet 2006)

Je suis bien content de voir que ce sujet passionne toujours autant, plus de 2 ans après mes premières bidouilles sur la machine ! Merci à tous pour son succès !  

Le mandarine fonctionne toujours aussi bien, même si je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y toucher depuis le changement de clavier. J'ai pendant quelques mois été particulièrement occupé et sans le sous (2 choses qui n'aident pas !  ).

J'ai malheureusement une triste nouvelle à vous annoncer : il va être progressivement remplacé... Et oui, l'appel de l'iMac Core Duo a été fort (plus fort que celui du MacBook), et la commande a été passée hier. Le mandarine, tout aussi gaillard qu'il soit, ne sera donc plus la machine principale de ma femme, mais une d'appoint. Triste monde que celui des hautes technologies...   

Dans tout les cas, ça veut surtout dire que j'aurai bientôt champs libre pour expérimenter l'overclock de la machine ! (voir peut-être aussi étudier le changement de dalle pour une 1024x768). On se tient au courant !


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2006)

je recup la palourde grise de ma fille la semaine prochaine... acheté à un posteur de macgé y'a bien 2 ans... voir 3 


j'en ai toujours rêvé :love:


----------



## majester la pince (8 Juillet 2006)

salut j'aimerai savoir comment faire un overcloking sur mon ibook g3 300 mhz! dans mon pc je vais dans le bios en appuyant sur del au démarrage! mais sur mac je ne sais pas ou se trouve le bios merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> salut j'aimerai savoir comment faire un overcloking sur mon ibook g3 300 mhz! dans mon pc je vais dans le bios en appuyant sur del au démarrage! mais sur mac je ne sais pas ou se trouve le bios merci



Il n'y a pas de bios dans les Mac, sinon, ce seraient ds PC 

Et l'overclock (qui ne peux se pratiquer par le biais de l'Open Firmware, ce qui ressemble le plus au bios des PC sur Mac, mais n'en est pas l'équivalent) est une opération qui, sauf rares exceptions, demande du talents dans la manip du fer à souder, sur Mac. Je ne pense pas que la palourde fasse partie de ces exceptions.


----------



## majester la pince (8 Juillet 2006)

merci pour cette raiponce! ma palourde va rest&#233;e a ces 300 mhz je lai d&#233;ja d&#233;mont&#233; mais je me sens pas d attaque pour le fer a souder, je me contenterai de chang&#233; la barrette de ram et le hdd merci encore 

ps d&#233;sol&#233; pour le double post je ne lai pas fait volontairement

P&#244; grave !


----------



## couz (8 Juillet 2006)

Bonjours à tous, voyant que ça repart de plus belle, je voudrait savoir s'il existe une solution pour booster la video d'un ibook g3 300 overclocké à 433 car les videos divx ou dvd (ajout d'un combo dvd cdrw) sont saccadées.
même le flux tv freebox ne passe pas, 1 image par seconde voir plus.
Longue vie aux Ibook Clamshell "palourde"


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2006)

Nan, d&#233;sol&#233;, no solution.


----------



## Sebang (9 Juillet 2006)

couz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours &#224; tous, voyant que &#231;a repart de plus belle, je voudrait savoir s'il existe une solution pour booster la video d'un ibook g3 300 overclock&#233; &#224; 433 car les videos divx ou dvd (ajout d'un combo dvd cdrw) sont saccad&#233;es.
> m&#234;me le flux tv freebox ne passe pas, 1 image par seconde voir plus.
> Longue vie aux Ibook Clamshell "palourde"



Pour rendre la lecture des DivX presque fluide (fichiers DivX 6 &#224; exclure) et la lecture des DVD compl&#232;tement fluide, il semblerait qu'il faille une carte graphique avec 8mo de Vram. Or ton iBook palourde n'est dot&#233; que de 4mo...

La seule solution qui existe est de changer de carte m&#232;re par celle d'un iBook palourde qui poss&#232;de un port Firewire (366 Firewire ou 466 DV). Il est impossible de gonfler la Vram des iBook sans passer par cette &#233;tape.

Donc pas de solution sans changer ta carte m&#232;re enti&#232;re.
Ceci dit, les DivX sont fluides &#224; condition de ne rien faire &#224; c&#244;t&#233; et de n'avoir que Mplayer/VLC ou Quicktime de lanc&#233;. En revanche, la lecture des DVD est impeccable quelque soit les conditions.


----------



## Sebang (17 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a y est, j'ai enfin eu les sous pour faire une nouvelle grosse upgrade de l'iBook !  

Au programme :

- Changement du disque dur par un 160go SATA
- Changement du G3 par un Intel Dual Core 1,83ghz
- Changement de la dalle 12 pouces 800x600 par une dalle 17 pouces widescreen 1440x900
- Changement du lecteur DVD par un graveur DVD DL 8x
- Carte graphique Radeon 128 remplac&#233;e par une X1600
- Port USB1 remplac&#233; par 3 ports USB2
- Ajout d'un second port Firewire
- Bluetooth 2 en interne
- iSight interne
- Apple remote
- etc...


Alors bien s&#251;r, vous me direz que tout ceci n'a pas pu rentrer dans la coque de l'iBook. Ce &#224; quoi je vous r&#233;pond qu'effectivement, tout n'est pas rentr&#233;. J'ai donc du faire un petit bricolage maison avec 2-3 trucs trouv&#233;s dans le garage pour arriver &#224; ce r&#233;sultat qui m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre un peu plus peaufin&#233; :














  


Tr&#232;ves de plaisanteries, &#231;a veut donc dire que j'ai le champs libre pour un test d'overclock et autres supplices dans les semaines &#224; venir. :love:


----------



## pimboli4212 (28 Juillet 2006)

Tout d'abord, bonjour tout le monde et un grand bravo à Sebang 
Ensuite, il se trouve que depuis très très longtemps je rêve de m'acheter une mandarine .. Et il se trouve que je viens de trouver mon bonheur pour pas cher (200 pour une mandarine sans batterie, avec carte airport, 512 de ram en plus d'installé, un disque dûr de 40GO, c'est pas trop pas comme pris ) et donc je me pose quelque question par rapport à celui-ci.
Premièrement, 40 GO pour faire un dual boot mac OS X panther (10.3 ) avec ubuntu ça fait suffisament ? Sachant que je ne veux pas mettre de musique dessus, ni de vidéo, ni de peer-to-peer ni de truc du genre, je cherche à avoir un ordi clean (genre avec des logiciel d'internet, du genre office et des trucs de programmation [vive Linux :love:]) voili voilou. Je voulais savoir si vous saviez comment je devrais partitionner le disque (pas en terme de quantité mais de type de partition (fat32, et tout ces machins là !). Euh, la carte airport c'est pas trop la galère de la configuré pour qu'elle reconnaise une Livebox ? A, j'allais oblié, une question d'inculte, c'est quoi un port Firewire (je sais qu'on peut mettre un Ipod dessus mais j'ai un creative (vive l'originalité ), voili voilou je pense avoir fait le tour. A non, encore une chose, il y a t'il a votre connaisance un site répertoiriant les lecteur DVD compatible avec le ibook G3 parsque j'aimerais passé à tiger quand même et vu que c'est sur DVD .. 

merci pour vos future réponse et bon courage à tous pour vos mac bidouillage  et un grand bravo à Sebang pour avoir changer un  portable en ordi de salon lol, foutage de geule


----------



## Sebang (29 Juillet 2006)

pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, bonjour tout le monde et un grand bravo &#224; Sebang



Merci ! :love:  



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, il se trouve que depuis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s longtemps je r&#234;ve de m'acheter une mandarine .. Et il se trouve que je viens de trouver mon bonheur pour pas cher (200&#8364; pour une mandarine sans batterie, avec carte airport, 512 de ram en plus d'install&#233;, un disque d&#251;r de 40GO, c'est pas trop pas comme pris ) et donc je me pose quelque question par rapport &#224; celui-ci.



C'est un bon prix il me semble pour cette machine upgrad&#233;e comme elle l'est ! Bravo. 



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Premi&#232;rement, 40 GO pour faire un dual boot mac OS X panther (10.3 ) avec ubuntu &#231;a fait suffisament ? Sachant que je ne veux pas mettre de musique dessus, ni de vid&#233;o, ni de peer-to-peer ni de truc du genre, je cherche &#224; avoir un ordi clean (genre avec des logiciel d'internet, du genre office et des trucs de programmation [vive Linux :love:]) voili voilou.



40go sont &#224; mon avis largement suffisant (tu peux faire du 15go/25go par exemple, s'il y a un syst&#232;me que tu comptes utiliser plus qu'un autre. Panther fonctionne m&#234;me sur une partition de 10go si tu y tiens. 
Par contre, je dois &#234;tre nul, j'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; booter sur le LiveCD d'Ubuntu avec mon Powerbook G4... Il reset mon ordi au tout d&#233;but du d&#233;marrage... Mais bon, c'est l&#233;g&#232;rement Hors Sujet !! 



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais savoir si vous saviez comment je devrais partitionner le disque (pas en terme de quantit&#233; mais de type de partition (fat32, et tout ces machins l&#224; !).


Le format, c'est HFS+. Je crois qu'il n'y a plus que celui-ci d'utilis&#233; sur Mac en grande majorit&#233; &#224; l'heure actuelle.



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, la carte airport c'est pas trop la gal&#232;re de la configur&#233; pour qu'elle reconnaise une Livebox ?



Non, c'est tr&#232;s simple. Tu allumes, l'ordi, tu clique dans le menu airport, tu choisis ta Livebox dans le menu, l'ordi va te demander la clef wep dans la livebox. Tu vas voir ta Livebox, tu appuis sur le bouton de synchro (tr&#232;s important sinon &#231;a marchera jamais), tu &#233;cris la clef wep sur ton ordi et hop, voili voil&#224;.



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> A, j'allais obli&#233;, une question d'inculte, c'est quoi un port Firewire (je sais qu'on peut mettre un Ipod dessus mais j'ai un creative (vive l'originalit&#233; ), voili voilou je pense avoir fait le tour.



Un port Firewire, c'est un port "grande vitesse", un poil moins rapide que l'USB2 (400mbps contre 480mbps) mais plus constant (pas de baisse de d&#233;bit soudaine). C'est une norme qui a au d&#233;but &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s utilis&#233;e pour les camescopes DV et qui maintenant est en plus tr&#232;s utilis&#233;e pour les disques durs externes, les graveurs externes et autres p&#233;riph&#233;riques, bien qu'elle soit progressivement en train de se faire bouffer par l'USB2, plus r&#233;pandu chez nos cousins PCistes (cf l'iPod qui ne fonctionne plus en Firewire alors que les premiers mod&#232;les fonctionnaient exclusivement en Firewire (m&#234;me pas en USB1)).



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> A non, encore une chose, il y a t'il a votre connaisance un site r&#233;pertoiriant les lecteur DVD compatible avec le ibook G3 parsque j'aimerais pass&#233; &#224; tiger quand m&#234;me et vu que c'est sur DVD ..



Il existe une version CD de Tiger que tu peux demander directement aupr&#232;s d'Apple apr&#232;s avoir achet&#233; la version DVD (moyennant 30 euros je crois).
Sinon je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de site qui r&#233;pertorie les lecteurs DVD compatibles avec l'iBook palourde. Ce qui est dommage au passage.
Mais en r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;rale, Apple a le plus souvent utilis&#233; des mod&#232;les Sony et Matshita. Donc tu as peu de chance de te planter en prenant l'une ou l'autre de ces marques.
L'autre solution est de trouver les sp&#233;cificit&#233;s techniques d&#233;taill&#233;es des vieux iBook G3 et de noter les num&#233;ros de mod&#232;le de leur lecteur DVD afin d'acheter le m&#234;me et donc d'assurer un maximum de chance que le lecteur soit compatible avec ton iBook.



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos future r&#233;ponse et bon courage &#224; tous pour vos mac bidouillage  et un grand bravo &#224; Sebang pour avoir changer un  portable en ordi de salon lol, foutage de geule



Mais non, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s facile. Juste quelques clicks et &#231;a c'est fait tout seul !


----------



## pimboli4212 (29 Juillet 2006)

mdr merci beaucoup pour toutes ses réponses, je flippais un peu pour (entre autre ) le partitionnage et l'airport merci vraiment je pense que je vais investir très vite, et vous ne connaitrez pas le lien na :rateau: ^^ sinon ba encore bravo pour la palourde de bureau lol et si j'arrive à booter le live cd d'ubuntu je t'en donnerais des nouvelles (étant un fan inconditionnelle de Linux je risque de passer mes jours et mes nuits pour savoir ce qui beug ! j'adore Ubuntu (ne serais-ce que pour le thème orange assortit à la palourde mais surtout pour Jedit qui marche vraiment mieux sur Linux que sur les autres systèmes (de même pour open office cela étant dit en passant) enfin bref j'adore ubuntu quou :love::love::love mais mac à l'air vraimen très tentant :love:

ps: pour ma part je pense que le must du moment c'est une machine mac sur Linux (avec au pire un dual boot de Tiger ..) donnez moi votre avi là dessus s'il vous plaît (s'il ne vous plaît pas aussi d'ailleur )

voili voilou merci encore Sebang


----------



## Sebang (29 Juillet 2006)

Alors je te donne mon avis. 

Je pense qu'effectivement Linux sur un Mac c'est extra puisqu'il y a la possiblit&#233; du dual boot avec OSX. Maintenant, &#231;a d&#233;pend de l'usage que tu as de ton ordi. Moi je suis plut&#244;t &#224; utiliser OSX en priorit&#233; et &#233;ventuellement Linux pour des t&#226;ches tr&#232;s particuli&#232;res. Ceci d'autant plus que &#231;a fait longtemps que j'ai pas touch&#233; &#224; Linux (d'o&#249; mon envie d'essayer Ubuntu qui a l'air super).

Maintenant, Linux &#233;tant moins lourd qu'OSX, il se peut que les DivX passent mieux sur Linux que sur OSX sur ces iBook palourde (notamment le mod&#232;le avec 4mb de vram).


HS : J'ai essay&#233; avec les 2 derni&#232;res versions du LiveCD (la toute derni&#232;re et celle d'il y a 6 mois) et les 2 fois l'ordi a refus&#233; de booter sur le CD... Bizarre...


----------



## pimboli4212 (29 Juillet 2006)

arf je vais poser une question stupide, tu as bien télécharger la version mac du live-cd ? sinon au pire je sais qu'il existe une autre version nommée je sais plus comment (lol désolé) disponible sur le site section téléchargement a voir si elle marche mieux ou pas .. en tout cas je peux t'assurer (pour l'avoir employer) qu'Ubuntu est un must (Debian est quand même mieux, mais plus complexe) personnellement ce que j'adore dans Ubuntu c'est certain logiciel et le thème .. genre Open Office qui est (je trouve) bien que sous Linux, jedit (de même, même si je ne l'ai pas tester sous mac) et du genre .. vraiment je te conseil de gratouiller pour que le cd boot 

Encore une question, personne sait s'il n'ya a pas un format de partition lisible par mac OS X ET Linux (histoire de faire passer les .pdf sur Linux une fois fait par Office + Acrobat (comment j'aime ce logiciel :love ou inversement faire passer les .py, .html, .css, .php, .c, .cpp, .. enfin bref tout le tralala quoi  ou alors cd / clef usb / domaine sur internet obligatoire (parsque j'aurais bien fait 15 go Linux, 15 Mac, le reste (5go quoi ) en document ou transfert d'une partition à l'autre, c'est faisable ça ? Autre chose, vous savez comment faire pour choisir si c'est Mac os X ou Ubuntu qui se boot sur l'ordi, je pensais choisir Ubuntu (plus simple pour passer d'Ubuntu à Mac que de Mac à Ubuntu .. :mouais Merci :love:

ps: mon dual boot c'est pour
~> partie Linux : programmer
~> partir Mac : la bureautique (surtout avec office et acrobat ça en jette :love

voili voilou, c'est d'ailleur pour ça qu'une palourde me suffira largement (même dans son modèle 300mhz ..)

pps: si vous voulez avoir un super économisateur d'écran, essayer http://www.electricsheep.org 

ppps (promis c'est le derniers ^^) : Linux sert encore à autre chose, déja il est encore moins virusé que Mac OS X (qui ne l'est déja quaziment pas !) et il permet via Wine (un truc dans le genre) d'utiliser les .exe de windows, ce qui peut s'avérer pratique dans certain cas !


----------



## Sebang (30 Juillet 2006)

pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> arf je vais poser une question stupide, tu as bien t&#233;l&#233;charger la version mac du live-cd ?



J'ai bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; &#224; 2 reprises le CD intitul&#233; tr&#232;s exactement : Mac (PowerPC) desktop CD. For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks.



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une question, personne sait s'il n'ya a pas un format de partition lisible par mac OS X ET Linux (histoire de faire passer les .pdf sur Linux une fois fait par Office + Acrobat (comment j'aime ce logiciel :love ou inversement faire passer les .py, .html, .css, .php, .c, .cpp, .. enfin bref tout le tralala quoi  ou alors cd / clef usb / domaine sur internet obligatoire (parsque j'aurais bien fait 15 go Linux, 15 Mac, le reste (5go quoi ) en document ou transfert d'une partition &#224; l'autre, c'est faisable &#231;a ?



Sur Mac, il existe aussi le format "Syst&#232;me de fichier UNIX" (&#224; voir dans l'application "Utilitaire de disque"). Je ne sais pas si &#231;a peut t'aider, mais une chose est s&#251;re, tu ne pourras plus booter sur OS9 avec un formatage de la sorte (mais est-ce vraiment grave ?  )



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, vous savez comment faire pour choisir si c'est Mac os X ou Ubuntu qui se boot sur l'ordi, je pensais choisir Ubuntu (plus simple pour passer d'Ubuntu &#224; Mac que de Mac &#224; Ubuntu .. :mouais Merci :love:
> 
> ps: mon dual boot c'est pour
> ~> partie Linux : programmer
> ~> partir Mac : la bureautique (surtout avec office et acrobat &#231;a en jette :love



Normalement, l'ordinateur se souvient quel syst&#232;me utiliser pour le boot tant que tu n'as chang&#233; aucun r&#233;glages. Par exemple, du temps de la cohabitation OS9/OSX, il suffisait de choisir dans le tableau de bord "D&#233;marrage" sur quel syst&#232;me on voulait d&#233;marrer et hop, il se souvenait jusqu'&#224; nouvel ordre qu'il fallait qu'il d&#233;marre sur OS9 ou OSX.
La chose est valable aussi quand on lui dit de d&#233;marrer sur un disque externe ou non. Il se souviendra de d&#233;marrer sur le disque externe jusqu'&#224; nouvel ordre.



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> ppps (promis c'est le derniers ^^) : Linux sert encore &#224; autre chose, d&#233;ja il est encore moins virus&#233; que Mac OS X (qui ne l'est d&#233;ja quaziment pas !) et il permet via Wine (un truc dans le genre) d'utiliser les .exe de windows, ce qui peut s'av&#233;rer pratique dans certain cas !



En ce qui concerne Wine, &#231;a ne s'applique bien s&#251;r pas aux distributions PowerPC je crois puisqu'il faut une machine x86 pour faire tourner les applications Windows non ?


En bref, je pense aussi que la palourde te suffira amplement. La ram pouss&#233;e au max et le DD de 40go devraient te permettre de bien l'utiliser. L'upgrade majeure suivante est le changement de carte m&#232;re et donc le passage &#224; 466mhz et surtout le passage &#224; 8mb de vram ! (mais c'est beaucoup plus compliqu&#233; que d'installer la ram ! (cf le tout d&#233;but de ce topic !  ))

Donne nous tes impressions sur ta nouvelle palourde et sur le fonctionnement d'Ubuntu sur la machine ! Je ne crois pas que l'un d'entre nous ait d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; un Linux sur cet engin !


----------



## pimboli4212 (30 Juillet 2006)

mdr pour ce qui est d'Ubuntu, t'inqui&#232;te pas j'arriverais bien a me d&#233;brouiller (de toute fa&#231;on un dual boot, c'est toujours la gal&#232;re &#224; faire .. j'ai l'habitude) je suis vraiment d'accord avec toi que la palourde me suffira largement (on oublie open_GL  mais sinon tout est bon) et pour ce qui est de changer la carte m&#232;re .. je ne pense pas que je le ferais, d&#233;ja par peur de tout destroy l'ordi (on est dou&#233; de ses mains ou on ne l'ai pas ) et puis &#231;a me fait un peu chier de d'avoir acheter une palourde SE tout la d&#233;monter, d&#233;monter la mandine, inverser les cartes et tout, beaucoup trop de risque pour un pas dou&#233; comme moi ! Je pense que si je change quelque chose sur la palourde, ce sera le lecteur CD pour au moins un graveur CD / lecteur DVD, au mieux bah un graveur double couche CD / graveur DVD (m&#234;me si &#231;a ne me suffira jamais donc je cherche un Graveur / Lectueur CD-RW / Lecteur DVD, pas cher, est-ce la peine de la pr&#233;ciser ) Enfin bref, merci encore pour toutes les infos, et Sebang, l'installation d'Ubuntu est beaucoup beaucoup plus simple en passant par le live-cd  Linux + live-cd + Ubuntu + mac os x + palourde = :love::love::love: lol

ps: une question, si quelqu'un si connait, existe il un logiciel pour faire des tests en php (du genre easy php sous windows quoi ..) merci


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2006)

pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> mdr pour ce qui est d'Ubuntu, t'inquiète pas j'arriverais bien a me débrouiller (de toute façon un dual boot, c'est toujours la galère à faire .. j'ai l'habitude) je suis vraiment d'accord avec toi que la palourde me suffira largement (on oublie open_GL  mais sinon tout est bon)



Maintenant il faudra voir pour les DivX. Les 4mb de vram risquent d'être juste puisqu'une fois, avant de changer la carte mère, j'avais essayé de lire l'image disque d'un DVD avec VLC et ça s'était assez mal passé (image très saccadé). Mais c'était sur OSX. Le mystère reste entier quant aux performances sur un Linux bien configuré par rapport aux performances de la machine.




			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> et pour ce qui est de changer la carte mère .. je ne pense pas que je le ferais, déja par peur de tout destroy l'ordi (on est doué de ses mains ou on ne l'ai pas ) et puis ça me fait un peu chier de d'avoir acheter une palourde SE tout la démonter, démonter la mandine, inverser les cartes et tout, beaucoup trop de risque pour un pas doué comme moi !



Je ne pensais pas que le ferais non plus un jour quand j'ai acheté ma machine, mais la tentation a été trop grande quand j'ai découvert que les 2 cartes mères étaient identiques. 
Avec un peu d'organisation, du temps et de la patience, n'importe qui ou presque pourrait s'en sortir je pense.



			
				pimboli4212 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que si je change quelque chose sur la palourde, ce sera le lecteur CD pour au moins un graveur CD / lecteur DVD, au mieux bah un graveur double couche CD / graveur DVD (même si ça ne me suffira jamais donc je cherche un Graveur / Lectueur CD-RW / Lecteur DVD, pas cher, est-ce la peine de la préciser )



Quand tu achèteras ton graveur DVD, oublie pas d'en prendre un qui a déjà été commercialisé dans un Mac (par exemple le graveur double couche Matshita UJ-846, que j'ai mis dans mon Powerbook G4, ou encore les modèles UJ-815 ou UJ-825 simple couches), ceci afin de maximiser tes chances de compatibilité avec le système.


Pour ce qui est du php, désolé, je connais pas le sujet du tout ! :rateau:


----------



## pimboli4212 (31 Juillet 2006)

erf merci quand m&#234;me pour PHP mais de toute fa&#231;on esay php c'est un package (tout les bidules qui faut quoi  ) du coup bah je me suis lanc&#233; dans la chasse au diff&#233;rent "bout" du package sur le net version Linux, j'en ai d&#233;ja 95%  mais je trouve pas le derniers bout :hein:  au pire, il est optionel :rateau: merci pour les infos pour les lecteurs de DVD, c'est vrai que bon, pour le moment je ne suis qu'amoureux de la machine (visuellement lol) si en la voyant je deviens totalement fou transit de cette magnifique pomme je risque de craquer moi aussi (au pire je vendrais l'autre pomme avec la carte de la mandine  ou l'offrirais &#224; ma copine  si j'ai trouve une d'ici l&#224;   lol! Encore merci pour tout .. j'ai plus qu'&#224; faire criser mes vieux pour avancer mon cadeau d'anniversaire   :love: :love: :love:  

ps: encore une chose, mon futur vendeur viens de m'apprendre une tr&#232;s mauvais nouvelle, la touche 'W' est manquante sur le clavier .. donc voili voilou je voulais savoir, c'est chaud &#224; changer un clavier sur une palourde ? (par chaud j'entend, est-ce qu'il faut par exemple faire gaffe aux "t&#233;tons" lol (ce mot est vraiment mal appropri&#233; ^^), d&#233;monter les 3/4 de la carlingue de la b&#234;te ou du genre, merci


edit: il semblerait que Linux soit capable de lire n'importe quel format de partition (c'est vraiment un super pinguin  le probl&#232;me c'est que mac OS X non  du coup, je rechercher toujours mon format pour ma partition documents 

super(j'ai trouv&#233; que &#231;a d&#233;sol&#233&#233;dit: J'ai enfin trouv&#233;  alors voili voilou
~> premi&#232;re &#233;tape formater le disque (h&#233;h&#233; )
~> deuxi&#232;me &#233;tape lancer Gparted (live-cd disponible sur clubic ou t&#233;l&#233;charger.com)
~> partionner tout &#231;a !
#partition max, format = hf+ (merci sebang )
#partition mes documents, format = fat32 (apparement compatible, mac, linux et windaube )
#partition linux, laisser un "trou" (comme &#231;a linux se fait &#231;a partition tout seul au format le plus adapt&#233; et fait aussi la partition swap (de taille double de la m&#233;moire vive de la b&#233;cane en principe PAS OUBLIER DE TENIR COMPTE DE &#231;A POUR LA TAILLE DU "TROU" )

~> ENJOY


----------



## couz (3 Août 2006)

suivant vos conseils, j'ai téléchargé ubuntu 6.06 LTS et graver l'image.
Je n'arrive pas à booter dessus, même avec alt au départ il voit le cd mais reboot systematique sur le choix du boot.
après plusieurs lectures sur des forum, j'ai entendu parler de bootx, j'ai donc essayer et la je me retrouve sur un écran noir et rien ne se passe. obliger de zapper la pram pour redemarrer.
Question : comment utiliser ubuntu sur ibook clamshell 300@433Mhz 544mo ram 40Go DD
Combo dvd -cdrw.
sinon y a t'il une autre solution linux pour nos vieux mais beau mac.
Merci


----------



## pimboli4212 (4 Août 2006)

arf n'étant toujours pas en possésion de la bete tant cher à mon coeur (maudits soient mes parents :hein je ne peux pas vraiment vous aidez mais vous pouvez toujours essayer les diverses "version" d'ubuntu disponible (les version conrespo,de aux différents bureau) je sais qu'il en existe au moins deux a peu près equivalente, Kubuntu (avec KDE à la place de GNOME) et Xuuntu (avec xfce à la place de gnome) je vous connseillerez plut^pot d'essayer xubuntu étant la distribution conseiller aux veilles machines, je ne comprend néanmoins vraiment pas pourquoi le cd ne boot pas .. la carte graphique très probablement .. (on le saura si quelqu'un essay xubuntu [s'il boot, c'est ça .. ] ) à moins que ce ne soit la carte mère (mais là, j'emmet de sérieux doute). Quand je serais en possesion de la bête j'y passerais nuit et jours s'il le faut (35000 cd aussi ) mais j'y arriverais au pire j'enverrais un mail expliquant nos soucie à la team d'ubuntu (vive l'anglais :love

PS: bref depuis leur refut de me passer leur carte pour commander mon boubook je déteste mes parents, si mon boubook se vend avant qu'il ne se décide je me suicide  à bon entendeur salut ! 

pps: prévenez moi si vous essayer xubuntu ou Kubuntu (je ne pense pas que celui-ci bootera mieux )


----------



## couz (4 Août 2006)

J'ai téléchargé la version ubuntu live cd 5.10, même résultat.
décidément, je pense que ma palourde est allergique à ubuntu sous toutes ces formes.
essais effectués avec et sans bootx.
Si vous avez déjà installé linux sur une palourde, donnez la marche à suivre afin de pouvoir tester et peut-être redonner un peiti coup de jeune à ma brave palourde.
merci à tous.


----------



## pimboli4212 (5 Août 2006)

arf je suis désolé mais dans l'instant je me trouve dans l'incapacité de t'aider mieux que ce que j'ai déja fait (t'indiquer les autres versions) au fait, si tu essay préviens moi s'il te plait, car j'ai une théorie selon laquelle le cd ne boot pas car la carte graphique ne permet pas de lancer gnome (ou kde c'est pareil) donc si xubuntu boot c'est ça  sinon bah je voie pas du tout, peut être un problème par rapport à la carte mère  bof bof a vérifier ..:hein:

J'ai une question, d'après vous, un clavier de dual usb 800 ça peut aller sur une chtite palourde de rien du tout ? parsque j'en ai trouvé un pour une vrai bouché de pain  (vive ebay )


----------



## Sebang (6 Août 2006)

couz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé la version ubuntu live cd 5.10, même résultat.
> décidément, je pense que ma palourde est allergique à ubuntu sous toutes ces formes.
> essais effectués avec et sans bootx.
> Si vous avez déjà installé linux sur une palourde, donnez la marche à suivre afin de pouvoir tester et peut-être redonner un peiti coup de jeune à ma brave palourde.
> merci à tous.



Juste une petite note pour signaler que j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Powerbook G4 que celui décrit par couz : impossible de démarrer, même en forçant le démarrage sur le CD Linux avec la touche option (le LiveCD est pourtant bien reconnu comme étant un système Linux, mais y'a pas moyen).

Je pensais que le problème serais corrigé sur la dernière version, mais c'était le même résultat.

Pimboli : alors, tes parents sont toujours pas sur l'échafaud ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (9 Août 2006)

tu as le droit de m'appeller pimbo tu sais, je vais pas te mordre  et pour ce qui est e mes parents, ce sont des crétins le boobook sur lequel je bavais devans c'est vendu :hein::hein::hein::rose: :'sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous, ça faisait longtemps, salut, Sebang,
une mandarine 200 euros équipée comme ça, ç'est pas mal.
Pour l'upgrade de la cate mére, je l'ai fait, parce que j'avais envie d'une orange, que je comptais utiliser pour remonter dedans mon 466 se gris, et puis, vu l'état de la mandarine,  et aprés avoir trouvé une carte mére 466 sur ebay à un prix correct, j'ai upgradé au lieu de désosser. 
Maintenant, j'ai 2 ibook, un gris et un orange en 466 (pas encore eu le temps de percer la coque de la mandarine pour le port firewire.
Le port firewire, c'est sympa, mais éviter de booter sur un disque dur externe firewire, l'ibook n'aime pas, j'ai mis des pagailles monstrueuses dans mes 2 ibook.
aprés avoir partitionné mon hdd de 60 Go, j'ai essayé d'installer Mandriva pour powre pc, une horreur, c'est une vieille version qui ne s'installe pas comme il faut, j'ai du tout reformater plusieurs fois, à éviter !!!
J'ai en réserve un cd de Ubuntu, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer, et puis, j'avais tellement galéré avec l'autre que j'étais un peu découragé.
Si non, un 466 avec 512 de ram ajoutée, ça fait tout, c'est génial, mais il semble manquer un peu de mémoire sur la carte vidéo, je pense, il y a parfois des saccades, et je me demande si il y a moyen d'améliorer la chose.
Je vais suivre attentivement votre progression dans l'install d'Ubuntu.
Je me demande si il faut l'installer avant ou aprés Mac os, parce qu'avec Mandriva, on voyait toutes mes partitions (5), sans pouvoir reconnaitre vraiment celle destinée à l'installation.
Je vais d'abord essayer sur le gris qui ne comporte qu'une seule partition avant de détruire le disque dur de la mandarine qui est trés bien installé.
a+
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Août 2006)

Excuse moi, Sebang, mais je n'étais pas remonté assez haut dans les messages, je parlais juste avant d'un souci vidéo dont tu dois avoir la solution, mais comment donc peut on gonfler la vram à 8 Mo grace au port firewire ? merci.
jb


----------



## Sebang (13 Août 2006)

En fait, c'est presque ça ! 

Ta carte mère 466mhz possède obligatoirement 8mb de vram. Après, qu'il y ait le port Firewire ou pas ne change rien, mais il n'y a de toute façon pas de carte mère 466mhz sans port Firewire à ma connaissance. 

Voilà !

C'est intéressant la tournure que prend la bidouille avec l'intrusion de Linux. Faudrait que quelqu'un qui a du temps (en plein weekend du 15 Août ??  ) essaye avec Ubuntu.


----------



## pimboli4212 (13 Août 2006)

le pire c'est que j'aurais le temps, fourniser moi un boobook tangerine et j'essaie mdr ! Enfin bref tout ça pour dire que rien que le fait d'avoir le bureau avec le theme orange d'ubuntu 6.06 avec un ibook orange aussi ça doit être classe (sans parler de profiter de tout le reste des capacités d'Ubuntu )


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Août 2006)

Oui, trés intéréssant l'arrivée de linux sur le forum, je pense essayer Ubuntu, mais je me demande si on peut l'installer aprés partitionnement et installation de mac os sur d'autres partitions.
En effet, Mandriva pour power pc me bouffait tout, et me bloquait l'ibook, donc réinstallation obligatoire.
Bon week end studieux.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (15 Août 2006)

J'ai une mauvais nouvelle, j'ai essayer un live cd d'ubuntu sur un pc pc (beuak qu'elle horreur => c'était pas à moi je vous rassure ) et il a même pas booter :hein: alors que mandriva one lui a booter .. vous est-ce que ça boot, ya une version spécial pc portable ? que de questions en suspense :rateau:


----------



## Sebang (15 Août 2006)

Pas de boot du tout non plus sur les 2 portables que j'ai essayé (iBook et Powerbook G4).

C'est dommage, je serai vraiment curieux de voir le niveau des performances de la mandarine sur un OS autre que OSX et plus moderne que OS9.
Mais on désespère pas !


----------



## pimboli4212 (16 Août 2006)

Dans le pire des cas télécharge Mandriva One c'est une distrib français pas mal mais bon qui utilise KDE et qui n'est pas Ubuntu (et qui est moins bien) sinon il y a toujours Debian qui est super mais bon Debian je pense pas qu'il n'y ai de Live-CD


----------



## pimboli4212 (17 Août 2006)

Vous avezvu léopard j'ai hate de savoir s'il passe ou non sur boobook :love:


----------



## Sebang (18 Août 2006)

Tant qu'il marchera sur G3, je pense qu'on pourra le faire marcher. Maintenant, ne sera-t-il pas devenu trop lourd pour nos petits mandarines ? On verra ça au printemps prochain. 

Y'a pas un développeur rentrant de la WWDC qui peut nous confirmer qu'au moins la beta s'installe sur notre machine favorite ?


----------



## Sebang (18 Août 2006)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-08-18/#13210

Un début de réponse ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (18 Août 2006)

en espérant que ce n'en soit pas un :hein:  Mais bon au pire pour toi Seb ça devrait pouvoir se faire, un disque dûr externe quoi .. à partir de ton G4 mais pour nous avec nos pauvre vieux boobook super styler mais super zolie ! :love:  Enfin bon bref snifff si àa passe pas et cool si ça passe


----------



## Sebang (25 Août 2006)

Bon, apr&#232;s avoir r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; quelques infos sur le net, il s'av&#232;re en fait qu'il faille graver l'image iso d'ubuntu sur un PC (si possible avec Nero) pour la rendre parfaitement fonctionnelle. En effet, la gravure de l'iso sur un Mac l'endommagerais. J'y ai pas cru au d&#233;but, mais j'ai essay&#233; et effectivement, l'image disque grav&#233;e avec Nero a parfaitement fonctionn&#233;e (alors que mes 3 autres essais avec Toast 7 avaient fait choux blanc).

J'ai d'abord fait un test sur l'iMac G4 de ma soeur, le CD a boot&#233; parfaitement en maintenant la touche "C" au d&#233;marrage puis apr&#232;s quelques minutes, le bureau d'ubuntu est apparu. Tout sans probl&#232;me donc.

Je d&#233;cide d'essayer sur le mandarine, pareil, le CD boot avec la touche "C", mais malheureusement, il a plant&#233; &#224; la fin de la s&#233;quence de boot, avant d'afficher le bureau. J'ai voulu r&#233;essayer, mais ensuite, le CD n'&#233;tait plus reconnu, m&#234;me en d&#233;marrant avec la touche "option". Depuis, je n'ai pas encore pu essayer, mais on a d&#233;j&#224; fait un grand pas !


Donc &#224; retenir : ne pas graver l'iso PowerPC sur un Mac mais sur un PC, si possible avec Nero, sur un CD-R (et non RW) et &#224; la vitesse la plus lente possible (j'ai grav&#233; en 8x).


----------



## Sebang (26 Août 2006)

Bon, ca y est ! J'ai enfin reussi a demarrer sur le desktop Cd d'ubuntu ! Je vous ecris ce post depuis le Firefox inclus avec.

3 remarques :
- La resolution par defaut du desktop CD n'est pas adaptee aux 800x600 du petit mandarine. Total, on se retrouve avec un OS qui deborde de l'ecran et dont on ne voit pas le bout du bureau. Dommage, mais corrigeable en installant Ubuntu sur le DD.

- La carte Airport n'est par defaut pas reconnue. Il a donc fallu que je ressorte un cable ethernet qui n'avait plus servi depuis un moment ! C'est egalement corrigeable en installant ubuntu sur le DD est un editant un fichier (cf "Airport ubuntu" dans google).

- L'installeur ne sait pas partionner dynamiquement. J'ai donc du abandonner la procedure d'installation pour l'instant, le temps que je trouve un DD cobaye. 


Donc pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de faire de tests de rapidite (notamment DivX), mais ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps.


----------



## Sebang (26 Août 2006)

Bon, de retour sur OSX.
J'ai trouvé un DD cobaye dans un boitier externe Firewire, mais alors qu'il avait été reconnu par Ubuntu et l'installeur la première fois, il n'a plus été reconnu par la suite après malgré plusieurs reboot (6 reboot, et je peux vous dire que j'en ai perdu du temps vu le temps qu'il faut pour démarrer à partir du desktop CD).

Les joies de Linux...   

Maintenant, je sais pourquoi je me sers d'OSX 24h/24.


----------



## pimboli4212 (27 Août 2006)

Ne critique pas Linux pauvre sot :hein: Savais tu que Mac a piquer certain truc a Linux ? en plus je mettrais ma main au feu que tu ne connais pas Linux et très vaguement GNU/linux m'enfin bref .. youpi pour tes découvertes et je pencherais pour que le problème vienne du DDext et non de Linux, Ubuntu aura toujours raison pour moi  lol en tout cas je trouve que le fait que la caret airport ne soit pas reconnu d'office soit vraiment dommage et pour la résolution de l'écran normalement on te demande laquelle tu désires lors de la face de boot .. :sleep: lol et sinon bah j'ai toujours pas de boobook je suis au bord du suicide (de mon compte sur macG lol !) c'est vrai que n'ayant jamais eu ni tester de mac ma présence ici est inutile je vous dis donc certainement à Dieu


----------



## Sebang (27 Août 2006)

Je ne critique pas gratuitement, je retransmet juste les impressions d'un gars qui a ruin&#233; sa soir&#233;e d'hier (et celle d'avant hier donc) &#224; essayer d'installer Ubuntu et qui en plus n'a pas r&#233;ussi ! Ce genre de perte de temps ne m'&#233;tait arriv&#233; que sur Windows et d'autres Linux auparavant. :hein: 

En effet, devant mes d&#233;boires sur le mandarine, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; installer ubuntu sur le DD externe avec l'iMac G4 de ma soeur, puisque c'est sur cette machine l&#224; que le desktop CD marche le mieux (rien &#224; faire sur mon Powerbook G4, le CD ne boot m&#234;me pas... Etrange).
Mais l&#224;, c'est le drame : alors que le DD externe Firewire est tr&#232;s bien reconnu sans probl&#232;me, je me d&#233;cide &#224; lancer l'installation. Il me demande de le partitionner, je le laisse faire tout en automatique et l'installation &#224; proprement parler d&#233;bute enfin ! Youpi ! 
Sauf que c'&#233;tait sans compter sur une "erreur de syst&#232;me de fichiers" au bout de 30sec. Grmbl... 

Je me d&#233;cide &#224; relancer l'installation, il ne me fait plus l'erreur de syst&#232;me de fichier mais il y a une autre erreur qui survient au bout de 25% de l'installation, et l'installeur me demande d'envoyer ce bug &#224; Ubuntu afin qu'ils essayent de le corriger. J'ai reproduit ce bug 3 fois (ainsi que l'erreur de syst&#232;me de fichiers 3x &#233;galement), toujours en repartant de z&#233;ro (nouveau boot, nouveau formatage du DDext).

Je ne m'y connais pas sp&#233;cialement en Linux (le bases juste, j'avais beaucoup appris en bataillant avec Red Hat en KDE et Mandrake en Gnome sur un vieux PC il y a 4 ans), mais je confirme bien ce que je craignais : &#231;a reste de la d&#233;brouille alternative.

Malheureusement, je ne vais plus avoir le temps de m'en occuper, donc j'esp&#232;re que quelqu'un d'autre aura la patience et le savoir pour installer tout &#231;a !! :rateau: 

Une derni&#232;re note pour la r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran : je n'ai rien vu de tel durant la phase de boot du desktop CD, mais par contre, il y a bien dans le sous-menu pr&#233;f&#233;rence un "screen resolution" que j'ai vu sur l'iMac et que je n'avais pas pu voir sur le mandarine du au fait que l'OS d&#233;bordait de l'&#233;cran. Donc c'est un probl&#232;me sans l'&#234;tre vraiment. Faudrait r&#233;ussir &#224; l'ouvrir &#224; l'aveugle et le probl&#232;me serait r&#233;gl&#233; (ou sinon sans passer par la GUI).


Sinon Pimboli, tu peux tr&#232;s bien rester sur le Forum &#224; vagabonder un peu partout pour obtenir le plus d'infos possibles sur ton futur Mac. T'es pas oblig&#233; d'avoir un Mac pour faire parti de la communaut&#233; !


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'installer ubuntu, je pense qu'il faut se réserver un week end....lol
Par contre dans le style bizarre, et écran qui débordent, j'ai installé amule pour Mac os x sur ma partition Tiger.
tout d'abord, impossible de décompresser le fichier téléchargé.
J'ai fini par le stocker dans la partition "données", puis, j'ai radémarré sous la partition partition ou est installé Panther.
Là, tout a marché pour la décompression, j'ai donc mis le fichier décompréssé sur la partition données, puis j'ai reouvert Tiger ou j'ai pu installer amule.
j'avais du mal à régler les paramétres de amule jusqu'au moment ou j'ai compris que les boutons de validation se trouvaient en fait en bas de l'écran dans la partie inaccessible à cause d'une résolution insuffisante.
Existerait il un moyen d'avoir accés à ces fenêtres trop grandes quand on a une petite résolution ?
Donc, je résume ( dans mon cas, au moins, mais je ne pense pas être le seul ), pour installer amule ( édition spécifique pour Tiger ) il faut d'abord le décomprésser avec Panther avant de l'installer sous Tiger.
Bon week end à tous.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (27 Août 2006)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Je ne critique pas gratuitement, je retransmet juste les impressions d'un gars qui a ruiné sa soirée d'hier (et celle d'avant hier donc) à essayer d'installer Ubuntu et qui en plus n'a pas réussi ! Ce genre de perte de temps ne m'était arrivé que sur Windows et d'autres Linux auparavant. :hein:
> 
> En effet, devant mes déboires sur le mandarine, je me suis décidé à installer ubuntu sur le DD externe avec l'iMac G4 de ma soeur, puisque c'est sur cette machine là que le desktop CD marche le mieux (rien à faire sur mon Powerbook G4, le CD ne boot même pas... Etrange).
> Mais là, c'est le drame : alors que le DD externe Firewire est très bien reconnu sans problème, je me décide à lancer l'installation. Il me demande de le partitionner, je le laisse faire tout en automatique et l'installation à proprement parler débute enfin ! Youpi !
> ...



Tu m'as certainement mal comprit Seb, c'était une blague le coup de Linux, je sais très bien que Linux est galère par moment mais bon une fois fait c'est le pied  Et blop pour tout ce qui tu as dis, vraiment étrange le coup du PB ..  Merci pour ta permission de rester  Et sinon bah je sais pas quoi dire de plus donc bon test tout-les-ex ..


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Août 2006)

Gaffe si vous bootez sur un disque externe firewire, je me suis mis de belles pagailles sur mes 2 palourdes au départ, il me semble avoir lu ailleurs aussi que les palourdes n'aimaient pas ça !!!!
J'ai été obligé de réinstaller plusieurs fois le firmware de démarrage, difficilement, en plus.
jb


----------



## Sebang (27 Août 2006)

Oui, j'ai jamais eu de bons résultats en bootant externe en Firewire (souvent des problèmes de boot justement ou de mélanges dans les fichiers systèmes).


Sinon non, je l'avais pas mal pris Pimboli, c'est juste que j'ai du retransmettre ça un peu sèchement sur le moment vu l'énergie et la bonne volonté dépensée.  
Mais bon, rien de dramatique. Je redonnerai ma confiance en Linux dans quelques années encore.   

Ça n'empêche pas que je reste très curieux de savoir si les DivX et autres tâches sont plus rapides sur un Linux que sur OSX.
Peut-être essayer avec une autre distribution (Yellow Dog ? Y'en a d'autres ?) ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (27 Août 2006)

Encore désolé pour le ton sur lequel j'avais dit ça et pour ta question, au que oui qu'il y en a d'autre, knealla, madriva, debian, .. suse, et j'en passe lol. J'avais jamais entendu parler de ton machin jaune, c'est quoi comme distributions, c'est récent :mouais: Autre chose, pour Ubuntu la nouvele version est prévu pour septembre-octobre .. nous verrons bien si quelque chose change ou non à ce moment là


----------



## Sebang (27 Août 2006)

Quand je parle d'autres distributions, n'oublie pas que le Mac en question est PowerPC.  
Yellow Dog Linux, c'est je crois l'une des distributions Linux dont on a le plus entendu parler il y a quelques temps sur Mac.

Regarde sur Google le 1er résultat de la recherche "Yellow Dog Linux".

Je suis Ok pour essayer un Linux de plus (je suis encore en vacances pour quelques jours). Sur lequel je porte mon unique choix ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (27 Août 2006)

Pour nous tous, le mieu serais que tu essaies xUbuntu nous serions dès lors s'il s'agit de KDE et GNOME qui plante ou si ça viens vraiment de l'intérieur (pour le PB G4 je parle  puisque le boobook a booké lol )


----------



## Sebang (28 Août 2006)

J'ai téléchargé Yellow Dog Linux et Xubuntu et les 2 ont refusé de démarrer sur mon PB G4 (même syndrome qu'Ubuntu).

J'essaye plus tard sur le mandarine les 2 CD.


----------



## pimboli4212 (28 Août 2006)

blop j'ai strictement aucune idée d'où ça pourrait venir, t'avais graber les iso de mac à partir d'un pc windaubien sous néro ? Parsque, ormis ça je ne vois rien qui cloche (d'apparence du moins ) :hein:


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
je suis en train d'installer ubuntu sur ma palourde grise 466 SE, 256mo ram, yout se passe bien, sauf que le bureau est décaléavec une barre fixe infranchissable ( ça doit être la barre des taches ) au milieu, je suis obligé de sortir de l'écran par le bas, pour retrouver le pointeur dans la partie du haut.
Il doit peut être s'agir d 'une commande erronée au bout d'installation, qui ne lui permet pas de trouver ma carte video correcte.
Quelqu'un a t il eu le même souci ?
j'ai essayé plusiaurs commandes ( pas toutes encore, mais j'ai tellement hate qu je le laisse s'installer tel quel, on verre aprés ).
Je vous tiens au courant.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Septembre 2006)

l'installation à partir du cd officiel "version 6.0.6 LTF for your mac".
Seul problême, je me retrouve avec la barre des taches en travers de l'écran au milieu et un bureau trop grand pour être exploité correctement.
Je sais qu'il existe des lignes de commandes différentes à taper à l'install, qui semblait permettre de prendre en compte la carte vidéo, j'avais déja vu ça sur le site de mandriva pour ppc ( que je n'ai jamais réussi à installer ).
Je vais essayer de retrouver ces commandes, je vous tiens au courant.
Si vous trouvez avant moi.....
jb


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

Je tombre sur ce sujet un peu par hasard....
mais je voulais féliciter l'ingenieur pour le bricolage du mandarine.
CLAP!
CLAP!
BRAVO !!!
 ​


----------



## Sebang (12 Septembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> l'installation à partir du cd officiel "version 6.0.6 LTF for your mac".
> Seul problême, je me retrouve avec la barre des taches en travers de l'écran au milieu et un bureau trop grand pour être exploité correctement.
> Je sais qu'il existe des lignes de commandes différentes à taper à l'install, qui semblait permettre de prendre en compte la carte vidéo, j'avais déja vu ça sur le site de mandriva pour ppc ( que je n'ai jamais réussi à installer ).
> Je vais essayer de retrouver ces commandes, je vous tiens au courant.
> ...



En fait, je pense que c'est parce qu'il y a un problème de résolution de l'écran (j'ai eu le même problème que toi, j'ai juste pas su l'expliquer clairement.  )
Je pense qu'il suffit de triturer un peu les préférences "résolution d'écran" ou quelque chose comme ça dans le menu préférences, mais avec le bug de la carte vidéo, cet utilitaire est invisible. Il faut le trouver à l'aveugle, en descendant petit à petit du menu en "sortant" de l'écran.

Sinon, c'est super qu'il s'installe sur le tien. Impossible de l'installer sur le mien. J'ai toujours pas pu essayer Xubuntu et Yellow Dog. Je vais peut-être avoir un peu de temps cet aprem pour essayer ça.




NED a dit:


> Je tombre sur ce sujet un peu par hasard....
> mais je voulais féliciter l'ingenieur pour le bricolage du mandarine.
> CLAP!
> CLAP!
> ...



Merci beaucoup !  J'aimerai beaucoup être l'ingénieur que tu décris, mais j'en suis loin ! 
Et je me répète peut-être, mais cette "bidouille" est à la portée de tout ceux :
1. Qui ont du temps
2. Qui ont de la patience
3. Qui sont organisés lors du démontage de la bestiole
4. Qui n'ont pas deux mains gauches (ou deux mains droites si vous êtes gaucher  )


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Septembre 2006)

Sur ma mandarine ( boostée 466, 256 mo ram ),
Ubuntu s'installe, complêtement,mais.........ma.
Problême d'écran et ( ou ) reconnaissance de carte vidéo.
Problême de calvier.
Pour le clavier, ça se résoud depuis le bureau ( pas totalement au niveau de certains signe d'aprés ce qui se dit ).
Pour la vidéo, il faudrait aller sur un terminal en ligne de commande pour effectuer des modifs, mais je n'ai fait que lire les solutions.
J'essaye de tester avant d'en parler, c'est mieux de donner des soluces éprouvées au lieu de parler en l'air.
Je vous tiens au courant dés que j'ai eu le temps de tester.
cordialement.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (12 Septembre 2006)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t180869.html

Il me faut donc trouver les fréquences de synchronisations horizontales et verticales de l'ibook palourde.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (13 Septembre 2006)

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin et moi je suis toujours sur cette vielle daube de windaube toute pourrable, c'est vraiment trop injuste :'( :'( :'(


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Septembre 2006)

J'ai installé ubuntu sur mon Ibook gris ( 466se 256mo ram ).
L'installation se faisait correctement, comme précisé plus haut, mais j'avais un écran d'accueuil inutilisable à cause d'une mauvaise résolution d'écran par défaut, la barre des taches se trouvait au milieu de l'écran ( problême connu sous le nom de "split screen" par nos amis anglo saxons ).
Pour coriiger, il faut ( une fois ubuntu installé, pas depuis le cd live ):

-aller en mode terminal  ( CTRL+ALT+F1 )
-se logger avec le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe
-editer le fichier xorg.conf en tapant la commande suivante :
 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 en respectant les espaces, majuscules et minuscules
-rentrer à nouveau le mot de passe demandé
-aller dans la section "moniteur" plusieurs pages plus loin ( CTRL+v pour changer de page )
dans cette section, j'ai viré les diverses config proposées autres que 800-600, en remettant les guillemets de "800.....exactement au même endroit que ceux de "1024....qui étaient proposés par défaut en premier.
je ne sais pas si le positionnement de ces guillemets a de l'importance, mais, bon, avec ce genre de commande, je préfére assurer.......lol
_à la suite de cette section moniteur, il y a encore plusieurs sections sur la page    suivante qu'on peut atteindre toujours en faisant CTRL+V, j'ai viré toutes les résolutions proposées autres que 800-600, en remettant toujours les guillemets en face
-valider ensuite la modification du fichier xorg.conf par la commande CTRL+O 
( la lettre ) puis taper entrée.
-quitter le fichier xorg.conf par CTRL+X.
-repasser en mode graphique avec la commande CTRL+ALT+F1
-cliquer sur redémarrer, et l'affichage se fait alors correctement.


j'avais laissé à tout hasard le cable ethernet branché à la freebox, pour voir, et ubuntu s'est connecté tout seul sur le web, je suis en train de faire les mises à jour ( 174 )

il semblerait que le clavier ne soit pas tout à fait parfait, mais je vais chercher à le faire évoluer et je vous tiens au courant.

je suis heureux que ce soit possible, je vais peut être mettre un gros disque dur sur cet ibook aussi, peut être un travelstar 100go, j'ai déja un 60go sur la mandarine qui marche super bien ( mais ça chauffe dur, dessous ), et chercher à faire un ibook avec Mac OS X et UBUNTU avec YABOOT.
tout ça quand j'aurai un peu de temps.
Allez, ça doit marcher pour vous aussi, bon courage......

ps: je ne sais pas si ça va aussi bien avec des processeurs plus petits.

jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Septembre 2006)

Il faut le paramétrer en mode graphique, simplement, le clavier par défaut est un clavier de pc portable, dans la liste choisir macintosh, voila.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (20 Septembre 2006)

Héhé, Ubuntu powa ^^ enfin bref je suis très content de tout ce que tu as dit, et si le bout de banbou peut cohabiter avec le félin c'est tout bénèf  au passage je ne pense pas que le passage d'ubuntu sur 366 devrait poser problème, a essayer néanmois  

Autre chose, je suis navré mais euh comment dire ça sans passé pour un inculte :rose:, j'ai pas suivi ce que tu as dit par rapport au clavier  Et encore une fois vive la Konsole Linux :love:


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Septembre 2006)

Quand ubuntu est installé, il faut cliquer sur :

-Systéme
-Préférences
-Clavier
-Onglet agencement

Le modéle de clavier indiqué est pc quelquechose, il faut cliquer sur le bouton à droite de cette fenêtre, et là, dans une liste déroulante, choisir Macintosh.

Cordialement.

jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Septembre 2006)

http://forums.com/66/ibook-and-macbook/305763/clamshell-ibook-questions-lcd-cd-logic/

Je ne désespére pas d'adapter ma dalle lcd qui a une meilleure résolution, mais plus de fils de connexion sur l'ibook.
Alors, si vous trouvez des shémas de brochage de lcd, je suis preneur, il doit bien passer des electroniciens, ici ?
jb

ps: en fait, j'espére que certains fils de connexion en trop ne soient pas vraiment indispensables....lol


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Septembre 2006)

Le site est :

http://forums.macnn.com/66/ibook-and-macbook/305763/clamshell-ibook-questions-lcd-cd-logic/


----------



## tous-les-ex (22 Septembre 2006)

J'essaye de réinstaller ubuntu sur le même disque partitionné, cette fois, avec Mac OS X déja installé sur une des deux partitions, et là, ça ne marche plus, je me demande si un dualboot peut fonctionner sur ibook......
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (23 Septembre 2006)

Je vais certainement proposé quelque chose de stupide mais et en faisant l'inverse, ça ne changerais pas ? parsque mac étant le système le moins chiant du monde D) je pense qu'il devrait pouvoir s'installer sur une partoche même s'il y a déja un OS (ici ubuntu .. ) bref d'après moi a essayer, sinon bah faut garder mac os et prendre le live cd d'ubuntu si besoin est (étant donné que l'inverse n'est pas envisageable ). Au passage imaginer juste pour rire le succés qu'aurait un live cd (même payant ) de mac os :love:


----------



## tous-les-ex (23 Septembre 2006)

quand j'ai essayé de réinstaller Ubuntu sur une partition, alors que Mac OS X Panther était déja installé sur l'autre, j'en avais profité pour gaver l'ibook de tout ce  que j'avais à portée de la main pour voir si ça s'installait à l'install, j'avais mis, carte airport, hdd externe firewire et alcatel speedtouch usb.
je viens de reéssayer sans rien ( si, pardon, j' ai laissé la carte airport en place ) et ça marche, j'ai remis le hdd firewire, et ça ne marche plus, donc, si c'est possible, le firewire devra être installé aprés si c'est possible.
Je cherche, et je vous tiens au courant;
jb


----------



## Sebang (24 Septembre 2006)

De mon cote, je n'ai toujours pas avance...

Mais je suis content de voir que tous-les-ex a bien avance. Le probleme vient peut-etre du fait que mon CD est un CD grave et non un original d'ubuntu (cf ton MP  ).

Ce qui faudrait essayer maintenant lorsque l'ordi sera bien configure et pret a servir, c'est de lui faire faire des taches un peu lourdes, du style lecture de DivX, pour voir si c'est possible que ce soit fluide ou pas (peut-etre avec Mplayer ou VLC pour mieux comparer, vu qu'ils existent sur Linux).

Content de voir en tout cas que quelqu'un a reussi a installer Ubuntu... On y croyais plus !!


----------



## tous-les-ex (24 Septembre 2006)

Heureux de te revoir, seb, j'avais peur que tu sois en panne de mac....
J'ai installé Mac OS X Panther sur une partition de 5go environ, et laissé une partition libre de 5go aussi ( disque partitionné en 2, sur l'ibook gris ).
Clean install, mises à jour, tout parfait, jusqu'à la derniére mise à jour de sécurité ou l'ibook ne trouvait plus le disque de démarrage, ,e l'ai donc forcé démarrer dessus ( ctrl+X ) et j'ai du lui réexpliquer sur quel disque il devait démarrer, aller savoir pourquoi....
Donc, Panther nickel, avec une partition vide.

Puis, installation de Ubuntu derriére, toujours avec la barre des taches au milieu au départ, ce qui est trés génant.
Au stade du partitionnement, j'ai coché l'option installer sur le plus grand espace disponible comme conseillé sur le site Ubuntu.
Refus d'installation !
J'ai essayé de partitionner manuellement, et je n' ai pas réussi, je crois que je n'ai pas le niveau pour ça, je vais devoir repartir étudier, echec encore avec tout un tas de prétextes différents......
Avant d'abandonner, j'ai retenté une installation sur le plus grand espace disponible, et là, ça a marché.
J'ai laissé l'installation se faire, en entier, et au passage, j'ai vu qu'Ubuntu recherchait la présence éventuelle d' un autre os à la fin de l'installation, et ensuite installait Yaboot sur une partition bootable tout seul, donc, de ce côté là, tout se fait automatiquement, ne pas chercher à le faire soi même.
j'ai éteint et redémarré, là, Yaboot s'ouvre, et j'ai tapé X, il s'en suit un écran de barres verticales noires et blanches, puis démarrage de Mac OS X Panther.
le dualboot a l'air de fonctionner !!!!!
Je n'ose pas ouvrir Ubuntu en tapant L, parce qu'à la premiére ouverture, il va me configurer directement la connexion internet, pour ça, je préfére être chez moi, ( ce qui n'est pas le cas, ce soir ) avec le cable ethernet branché.
J'avais déja essayé une premiére fois avec la partition libre en premier, et ça ne marche pas.
La partition libre pour Ubuntu doit se trouver A LA FIN du disque.
je vous tiens au courant demain, mais je suis sur qu'Ubuntu va démarrer aussi, il n'y a pas de raison, puisque l'autre marche.
ça avance...... quand je serai sur que tout marche, je vais ecrire une petite ligne dans open firmware :
setenv boot-device etc pour pouvoir lancer Mac OS X par défaut ou Ubuntu en appuyant sur la barre d'espace.
Je vais chercher la ponctuation et les termes exacts de cette phrase magique et voir si ça marche.
Bonne soirée, courage, Seb, ça va marcher.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (24 Septembre 2006)

ouvrir un terminal
taper :  openssl(espace)md5(espace)       

je me demande encore à quoi peut servir le deuxiéme espace, mai j'ai trouvé l'info comme ça.

faire ensuite un glisser déposer de l'image iso dans le terminal ouvert.
le calcul peut être long.
la valeur md5 calculée et affichée doit être la même que celle indiquée par le site sur lequel on l'a téléchargée.
si non, il y a une corruption.

Il me semble avoir vu sur certains sites qu'il y avait des soucis de gravage, certains les ont résolu en gravant avec néro sur......pc
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Septembre 2006)

Il marche mon dual boot
Mais, j'ai eu quelques soucis, d'abord bien sur, installer avec une résolution inadaptée, barre des taches au milieu, ce qui est trés génant.
Ensuite, modif de xorg.conf en mode terminal, là, j'ai essayé de mettre "800x600" et de laisser les deux autres valeurs ensuite, ce qui redémarre avec la barre des taches en bas, mais en 1024x768, donc pas bon !
Ca se modifie en cliquant sur system, préférences, screen résolution, mettre 800x600.
un conseil, virez les autres valeurs.
Comme vous venez de le comprendre, apréss les 176 mises à jour, je me retrouve en anglais avec quelques mots de francais.
Ca ne s'était pas produit lors de la premiére install sur une seule partition.
Je vais chercher et je vous tiens au courant.
Bien sur, je ne suis pas encore au niveau sous linux, je vais devoir travailler.
Le plus pénible, c'est qu'il faudrait justement avoir un bon niveau quand on installe, c'est là  qu'on en a le plus besoin.
J'oubliais, je ne pouvais plus resortir du mode terminal avec les mêmes commandes que la fois précédente, en fait je suis sorti en arrétant sauvagement l'ibook parce que j'en avais marre.
Au redémarrage, il faut taper x pour Mac os X, et Linux, avec la majuscule au début, pas vraiment pratique.
Mon clavier est bizarre, avec la touche des majuscules inversée, mais je pense que c'est par ce que la langue est anglaise.
Faut vraiment se le mériter, l'Ubuntu !!!!
Peut être aussi que j'ai fait une erreur quelque part, je fatigue parfois, et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps.
JB


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Septembre 2006)

Avec un disque externe firewire, branché, l'Ibook ne démarre plus sur Ubuntu, il bloque au chargement des drivers, parce qu'il ne doit pas trouver le diver FW, 
Il faut une installation manuelle.
Je cherche.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (1 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai que ça fait un peu parcour du combattant mais bon, le jeu n'en faut-il pas la chandelle ? Mes vieux sont enfin ok, me reste "plus" qu'à trouver un boobook :hein: Si vous en connaisez un en état de marche en un peu de ram (312 minimum) tangerine, indigo ou graphite, ou encore key lime à la limite faite moi signe !

Ps: les Blueberry sont très laid


----------



## tous-les-ex (1 Octobre 2006)

Je vais te transmettre le bon conseil qui m'a été donné sur ce forum, cherche un graphite 466se, c'est important d'avoir un port firewire, on peut faire plein de choses avec, y compris se dépanner quand tout va mal et sauvegarder ses données sur disque externe.
Prends ton temps, et vas voir sur ebay us, il y a plus de choix, avec des prix souvent moins élevés.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (1 Octobre 2006)

Pour ebay us t'inquiète pas, ça fait un bon moment que je suis dessus  et euh sinon les indigo et les key lime on aussi un port FW la seul différence c'sest pour le indigo 100Mhz de moins et pour le keylime, la couleur ^^ donc voila j'ai trouvé un key lime sur ebay co uk .. le seul ic c'est la couleur car il a FW, 466, je sais plus combien de ram, batterie et airport .. cool quoi sauf qu'il me faudra investir dans un adaptateur de jus, question de connectique :hein:


----------



## tous-les-ex (2 Octobre 2006)

Essaye de savoir si cet engin posséde un lecteur de cd ET DVD, si non, tu seras obligé d'en installer un compatible ( pas vraiment facile ) pour pouvoir installer Mac OS Tiger.
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Essaye de savoir si cet engin posséde un lecteur de cd ET DVD, si non, tu seras obligé d'en installer un compatible ( pas vraiment facile ) pour pouvoir installer Mac OS Tiger.
> jb



Pas forcément, s'il à un port Firewire, il peut utiliser le lecteur de DVD d'un autre Mac démarré en mode "Target" !


----------



## tous-les-ex (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai, je n'y avais pas pensé sur le moment.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (2 Octobre 2006)

Merci de m'avoir conseiller en tout cas


----------



## Sebang (3 Octobre 2006)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Pour ebay us t'inquiète pas, ça fait un bon moment que je suis dessus  et euh sinon les indigo et les key lime on aussi un port FW la seul différence c'sest pour le indigo 100Mhz de moins et pour le keylime, la couleur ^^ donc voila j'ai trouvé un key lime sur ebay co uk .. le seul ic c'est la couleur car il a FW, 466, je sais plus combien de ram, batterie et airport .. cool quoi sauf qu'il me faudra investir dans un adaptateur de jus, question de connectique :hein:



C'est joli un Key Lime. 
Après, pour ce qui est de l'adaptateur secteur, tu as juste a acheter un convertisseur de prise UK --> Fr qui doit coûter dans les 3 ou 4 euros. C'est toujours mieux que de changer complètement l'adaptateur ! 




tous-les-ex a dit:


> Essaye de savoir si cet engin posséde un lecteur de cd ET DVD, si non, tu seras obligé d'en installer un compatible ( pas vraiment facile ) pour pouvoir installer Mac OS Tiger.
> jb


Au pire, Tiger existe en version CD (à demander à Apple je crois bien). Mais il me semble que les modèle "DV" (donc avec prise Firewire) sont munis d'office d'un lecteur DVD. A vérifier pour le modèle 366mhz DV, mais sinon je suis sûr pour le Key Lime et le Graphite.


----------



## pimboli4212 (3 Octobre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> C'est joli un Key Lime.
> 
> Au pire, Tiger existe en version CD (à demander à Apple je crois bien). Mais il me semble que les modèle "DV" (donc avec prise Firewire) sont munis d'office d'un lecteur DVD. A vérifier pour le modèle 366mhz DV, mais sinon je suis sûr pour le Key Lime et le Graphite.


 
Les clefs vertes sont sympa ouais mais bon ça faut pas un tangerine quoi :hein:  Pour l'adapateur, j'approuve bien evidemment d'autant plus qu'un pote à moi m'a dit qu'il falait tet même que changer le cable.
Si on me passe les cd de l'OS en copie je m'imagine mal demander a Apple la version CD de Tiger  (qui ne tente rien n'a rien )


----------



## Sebang (3 Octobre 2006)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Si on me passe les cd de l'OS en copie je m'imagine mal demander a Apple la version CD de Tiger  (qui ne tente rien n'a rien )



Sauf que l&#233;galement, tu n'as pas le droit d'installer les CD d'un pote sur ton ordi, donc je vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me.  

En tout cas, j'esp&#232;re que t'auras enfin ta mandarine/ton citron pour f&#234;ter un nouveau "clamswitch".


----------



## tous-les-ex (4 Octobre 2006)

En cherchant bien, ça ne doit pas couter trop cher, il faut être patient et surveiller ebay, ensuite remonter le tout dans la mandarine en suivant les topics trés bien illustrés sur le sujet.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (4 Octobre 2006)

Je pense que je vais investir dans le citron, il me tente vraiment vraiment beaucoup  Par contre, remonter le temps dans un tangerine, je la sens mal  Je ne suis pas vraiment un grand bricoleur dirons nous :rateau: 

Ps: c'est pas un pote à moi pour les cd, c'est le vendeur :hein:


----------



## pimboli4212 (7 Octobre 2006)

Le citron m'a échapper (foutu enchère automatique :hein et je suis navré de vous annoncez ça, mais j'ai craqué  pour un vaio, je sais que vous avez tous honte de moi  Mais, comme je veux être dans l'informatique (programmation pour être précis ..), ça m'arrangeras d'avoir un pc sur linux, un sous windaube (boark ^^) et un sous mac, donc le vaio je l'ai pris parsque j'en avais marre, et pour faire un dual boot linux (enfin ubuntu ^^) et windaube (boark ^^) pour mes études et pour avoir accés a ces deux OS mais je ne laisse pas l'affaire en plan, dès que j'aurais une carte de crédit (et des sous ) j'achète un boobook g3 clamshell, promis juré ^^


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est sympa, un vaio aussi, et au moins tu l'as tout de suite, pour te consoler, je peux te dire que j'ai vu un pc qui doit avoir quelques années ( un hp avec le petit écran à cristaux liquides sur la tranche, et il ne s'agissait pas d'un émulateur ) qui tournait avec mac os x ( je n'ai pas vu si c'était panther ou tiger, mais je suis en train de me renseigner là dessus, si quelqu'un a des tuyaux....
Je pense que j'en aurai bientot.
Pour l'achat de l'ibook, le mieux est de prendre le temps suffisant pour trouver un clamshell 466 se a un prix sympa.
En tout cas, n'oublie jamais que même si tu es sous un autre os ( linux ou mac ), tu ne crains pas grand chose question virus, mais que si tu as un dual boot avec windows, linux ou mac os te serviront les virus sur un plateau, et qu'ils seront toujours aussi toxiques, il faut donc dés que tu as windows le munir d'un antivirus et des antispywares trés efficaces.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2006)

Pour les virus, je sais, c'est pourquoi j'ai prévue de ne pas permettre l'accès a internet a ma partoche sous windaube, comme ça, plus de problème  

Et sinon pour le clamshell, ouais je sais faudra que je cherche de temps en temps :rateau:

Et sinon, je pense que pour ce que tu as demandé des tuyau, ça doit être en utilisant virtual pc je suppose, à vérifier quand même


----------



## tous-les-ex (9 Octobre 2006)

La version de Mac os que j'ai vu tourner n'était pas une émulation par Virtual PC, mais bien  une vraie version mac installée sur un pc portable pas vraiment récent.
Je pense revoir le propriétaire de la chose et lui demander son truc.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Octobre 2006)

http://homepage.mac.com/ytotsuka/FW-e.html
Je pense réessayer dés que j'aurai le temps.
Au fait, je me demande si le sujet passionne encore, il me semble moins suivi, ou es tu, seb ? pas en panne, j'espére ?
Je peux toujours t'envoyer un cd original d'ubuntu si tu as des soucis avec ton gravage.
JB


----------



## Sebang (21 Octobre 2006)

Salut !

Non non, je ne suis pas en panne ni désintéressé du sujet, mais j'ai juste moins de temps à consacrer à mes Mac depuis un long déménagement aux Pays-bas (pas encore fini d'ailleurs) et malheureusement, ma palourde ne m'a pas suivi (trop vieille, m'a-t-elle dit). Donc même si je suis toujours aussi passionné, surtout au niveau de l'overclock de la machine et du changement de dalle de l'écran, vu que je ne peux plus expérimenter, j'ai plus grand chose à dire dessus !


----------



## tous-les-ex (21 Octobre 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'on va pouvoir faire sur un topic créé par Sebang sans lui ?
On va s'ennuyer.....reviens !!!!!!
Cordialement.
Bonne chance.
jb


----------



## pimboli4212 (23 Octobre 2006)

J'ai peut-être trouvé un tuto expliquant ce dont tu parlais (jb ^^) enfin je ne suis pas certain car dans ce cas, il faut avoir xp et donc, pas sur petit configuration quoi (tout dépend de ce qu'on appelle petit configuration, bien sur ) bref, a toi de te faire une idée :
http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-10489-1-imiter-l-interface-de-macos-x.html


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2006)

Ce sujet m'aurait passionné aussi il y a quelques années. En 2002/2003, j'avais crée un gros thread sur l'upgrade de mes deux palourdes avec une mandarine à 366 Mhz à l'époque en 572Mo/40Go. Mais bon les machines passent et le sujet est parti dans les archives secrètes de MacGé 

Bravo à tout ceux qui font vivre et évoluer leurs coquillages !


----------



## Zyrol (28 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquerir une palourde 466MHz, firewire,10 Go, couleur verte tr&#233;s fonc&#233; (pas top...), je compte lui faire quelque changement au niveau de la puissance, &#231;a, il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me.

Par contre, je ne veux pas garder cette coque que je ne trouve vraiment pas belle (&#224; mon go&#251;t)... je cherche donc desesp&#233;rement une coque bleu ou orange, peu importe.

Si quelqu'un veut faire un &#233;change ou me vendre une carcasse bleu ou orange, je suis preneur.

Je vous promet pleins de photos de la future transformation.


----------



## tous-les-ex (28 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,
Surtout ne fais pas ça, ce serait une hérésie, c'est trés rare, l'ibook 466 se de couleur verte, ce serait dommage d'en faire un ibook ordinaire.
jb


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Surtout ne fais pas ça, ce serait une hérésie, c'est trés rare, l'ibook 466 se de couleur verte, ce serait dommage d'en faire un ibook ordinaire.
> jb




Si on parle bien de celui là (au niveau couleur)






franchement, moi je n'aime pas... alors que l'orange ou le bleu...  

Apres, les gouts et les couleurs... bref, si tu me trouves une coque bleu ou orange, je te refile celle là sans hésiter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas un vert (lime) &#231;a, c'est un "graphite", c'est les plus beaux !


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas un vert (lime) ça, c'est un "graphite", c'est les plus beaux !



Les gout et les couleurs...

tu me trouves une carcasse bleu ou orange ou verte (lime), je te laisse volontiers celle là...


----------



## pimboli4212 (29 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas un vert (lime) ça, c'est un "graphite", c'est les plus beaux !


C'est peut-être pas les plus beau tout court mais c'est les plus beau des SE selon moi (je préfère décidemment les oranges ) bref, pour moi ça ne serait que stupiderais de changer de coque, vend le sur ebay (tu toucheras le pactole ^^) et avec les sous ainsi gagné, achete un tangerine ou un bleu enfin ce que tu veux quoi je suis sur que t'auras même du rab ..


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

la config de mon ibook est vraiment bonne, et je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un tangerine ou mandarine et une mauvaise config.

donc je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais je persiste !

je vendrais la coque !!!


----------



## tous-les-ex (29 Octobre 2006)

En fait, ça doit vraiment être un graphite, ce n'est pas vraiment vert foncé, mais gris, j'ai le même, et c'est comme ça que je le vois.
Par contre, une nouvelle coque de couleur différente devra être adaptée, par ce que les autres couleurs n'ont pas de sortie firewire qui n'existe que sur le 466 se en gris ou vert anis, trés difficile à trouver.
Percer un trou dans la coque sera necessaire, et difficile à adapter correctement, la vraie piéce d'adaptation du 466 est tordue, je sais de quoi je parle, je dois en fabriquer une pour la coque de mandarine que j'ai équipée d'une carte 466se.
jb


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

J'avais pr&#233;vu de faire une adaptation. pas de probl&#232;me.

par contre il faut encore que je trouve cette coque !!!


----------



## tous-les-ex (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien une coque, mais grise aussi.......
Sur ebay, on trouve de temps en temps des mandarines pas chéres.
Bon courage.
jb


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> J'ai bien une coque, mais grise aussi.......
> Sur ebay, on trouve de temps en temps des mandarines pas chéres.
> Bon courage.
> jb



je suis en train de chercher... mais il est clair que je resterai sur cette option. les bleu ou orange que j'ai pu trouver, n'ont pas la meme config (pas de firewire, ni de pross à 466 Mhz) en gros pas des SE. donc je vais continuer à chercher une coque.

Juste un petit récapitulatif, corrigez moi si je me trompe : 
bleu : indigo
orange : tangerine / manderine
vert anis : lime
vert foncé / gris : graphite

on est d'accord ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2006)

Graphite se rapproche plus de &#231;a, en un peu plus gris.


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Graphite se rapproche plus de ça, en un peu plus gris.



en effet oui.


----------



## tous-les-ex (29 Octobre 2006)

Pour ce qui est du lime, c'est celui là qui est trés rare, il s'en est vendu un sur ebay, il y a peu, plutot cher !!!
jb


----------



## Zyrol (29 Octobre 2006)

juste une coque indigo ou tangerine, c'est tout ce que je demande !


----------



## tous-les-ex (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai acheté sur ebay un graveur de dvd Matshita UJ840, je l'ai installé sur la mandarine ( upgradée 466se ) il a été parfaitement reconnu au démarrage, sous Tiger, et j'ai gravé un cd ( dvd pas encore essayé ) avec Toast 6, tout fonctionne parfaitement.
j'ai redémarré sur la partition Mac os 9, là, j'étais déja plus inquiet, aucun souci non plus.

Le Matshita UJ 840 est en fait reconnu comme un Matshita UJ 831S, je vais enfin pouvoir graver mes cd bootables sur mac.....

Pour la coque de palourde, il y a en ce moment à vendre un bleu hs sur ebay.
Une coque de lime sera je pense introuvable, vue la rareté de la chose.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (30 Octobre 2006)

La seule difficulté pour l'installation est de récupérer le carter en tole qui entoure le lecteur d'origine  ( collé au double face, à désolidariser doucement en passant une lame fine entre les deux toles ) et de le remonter proprement, les vis n'ont pas toutes la même longueur, il faut donc faire un repérage.
Ensuite, récupérer la nappe d'adaptation d'origine mac collée aussi et la remettre sur le gareveur.
Soyez soigneux, cette nappe doit être trés difficile à trouver.

Bien entendu rien ne correspond entre le lecteur cd d'origine et le Matshita uj 840.
Je vais donc avoir du travail d'horloger à faire.
jb


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, mais est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà remplacé une dalle 800*600 par une 1024*768 sur une palourde ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien une dalle pour tenter un essai, mais il y a plus de connecteurs que sur celle de la palourde.
Je cherche sur le web, parce qu'il semblerait que certains de ces connecteurs ne servent pas à grand chose ( d'aprés ce que j' ai pu lire ), j'attends d'avoir trouvé le brochage exact des connecteurs deux dalles plutot que de faire une bêtise.
jb


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> J'ai bien une dalle pour tenter un essai, mais il y a plus de connecteurs que sur celle de la palourde.
> Je cherche sur le web, parce qu'il semblerait que certains de ces connecteurs ne servent pas à grand chose ( d'aprés ce que j' ai pu lire ), j'attends d'avoir trouvé le brochage exact des connecteurs deux dalles plutot que de faire une bêtise.
> jb



Je comprend bien !!!  Comme c'est le plus gros soucis pour OS X, ce 800 par 600, ce serait une upgrade indispensable


----------



## pimboli4212 (31 Octobre 2006)

Juste pour prévenir, les graphites sont gris à la base, le plastique à vécu, c'est "tout" c'est comme pour les fils d'alimentation qui noircisse à force .. 


Et sinon la prochaine fois que tu sortiras une phrase de ce genre met des quillemets autour de juste s'il te plaît (dans le cas inverse aussi :rateau parsque bon, les tangerine surtout sont super méga giga hyper recherché, les seul qu'on arrive à trouver sur ebay c'est temps si sont les très basses configuration d'origine (genre 32 mo et 3GO .. yahou ) et les coques, ça fait un petit moment que j'en ai pas vu ..

Au passage .. http://www.priceminister.com www.2xMoinsCher.com ya pas les pates et le riz dans la vie, ya ébly


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2006)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Juste pour prévenir, les graphites sont gris à la base, le plastique à vécu, c'est "tout" c'est comme pour les fils d'alimentation qui noircisse à force ..
> 
> 
> Et sinon la prochaine fois que tu sortiras une phrase de ce genre met des quillemets autour de juste s'il te plaît (dans le cas inverse aussi :rateau parsque bon, les tangerine surtout sont super méga giga hyper recherché, les seul qu'on arrive à trouver sur ebay c'est temps si sont les très basses configuration d'origine (genre 32 mo et 3GO .. yahou ) et les coques, ça fait un petit moment que j'en ai pas vu ..
> ...



C'est en effet la couleur que je préférais. Mais je l'ai donné à mon ex il y a quelques années ...


----------



## Sebang (31 Octobre 2006)

Que de progression !

Alors, tous-les-ex, tu appr&#233;cies les bidouilles avec ton graveur ? J'avais eu la m&#234;me exp&#233;rience, quelque part dans ce topic aussi, ou il avait fallu limer, limer, limer... 
Et d&#233;coller propremment le carter aussi. Grand moment de tension.


Pour ce qui est de la dalle, c'est un sujet qui m'int&#233;resse beaucoup, mais bon, si on a rien pour brancher...

Bon courage a tous ceux qui font vivre leurs palourdes ! La palourde vaincra !


----------



## tous-les-ex (31 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai rien eu a limer, juste le carter à transférer délicatement parce que c'est du métal mou, je suis encore étonné que tout marche à merveille, mais le boulot d'adaptation du bezel ce sera quelque chose, je pense, comme celui de l'adaptation de la prise firewire sur la mandarine, je ne m'y suis pas encore attaqué....
Au fait, je suis en train de réparer pour un copain un ibook palourde vert dont le disque dur était mort ( crac crac ), j'ai mis un nouveau disque dur ibm à la place, et là, j'ai un souci, le cd d'install de mac os 9 ne le voit pas, j'ai essayé avec config d'origine, formaté par mac os x panther ( en hfs+ ) depuis un disque firewire, et en désespoir de cause, aprés formatage de bas niveau avec le logiciel drive test fitness ibm avec un pc.
Si quelqu'un a une idée sur la façon dont on peut faire reconnaitre ce disque, je suis preneur.
Je dois tenir compte du fait que le firmware de cette palourde n'est pas à jour, et donc, je ne peux pas utiliser le cd de panther directement sous peine d'écran noir !
à moins qu'il soit possible de ne se servir que de l'utilitaire de disque panther sans installation, juste pour le formatage, je ne sais pas si je peux sans prendre un écran noir....
Merci de vos conseils.
Seb, pour la dalle j'ai un bon espoir, vu certains topic, mais je préfére attendre la confirmation des brochages avant de risquer de tout casser.
jb


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2006)

Quand je parlais du limage, je parlais justement du bezel... 
Le carter, il faut juste le décoller précautionneusement. Et éviter de casser la nappe très particulière !

Pour ce qui est du disque dur, c'est un cas bizarre. Essaye de le reformater avec l'utilitaire de disque d'Apple sur OS9 en démarrant sur le CD OS9 ou sur un disque externe sous OS9.
Sinon je sais pas trop...

Très bon pour la dalle. La fièvre de le palourde me reprend ! (mais j'ai ni argent, ni palourde pour l'instant) .:rateau:


----------



## tous-les-ex (1 Novembre 2006)

Mais le cd d'install d'os 9 ( j'ai essayé celui de Panther, c'est pareil ) ne voit pas de disque dur, je pense que la solution est de démarrer sous os 9 sur un autre ibook avec le disque à formater monté dans un boitier firewire.
C'est trés compliqué parce qu'il faut d'abord démonter tout l'ibook pour retirer le disque dur, donc j'essaye avant de touver une solution plus simple, mais ce n'est pas évident.
POur moin un ibook palourde, c' est un vrai petit mulet, costaud, courageux, performant, mais tétu comme .......un mulet, quand un truc ne lui plait pas, il ne veut rien savoir.
Je vais essayer de trouver un logiciel style drive 10 ou diskwarrior, pou voir si je ne peux pas leur faire faire quelque chose.
Finalement, quand on change un disque dur d'ibook, le plus embêtant, ce n'est pas la partie hardware, mais la partie soft.
Surtout quand on travaille sur un ibook sans port firewire.
jb


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2006)

C'est surtout ça le problème ! Seul lien vers l'extérieur : un seul port USB 1 ! :hein:

Sinon, essaye diskwarrior. La version 2 existe sur OS9 (elle est incluse dans le CD de la version 3 si ma mémoire est bonne) et m'a sauvé la mise à plusieurs reprises déjà à l'époque.

Un vrai mulet cette palourde ! 


Je profite du regain d'intéret du topic pour demander aux modérateurs qui passeraient par là de bien vouloir changer le titre de ce topic pour qu'il retrouve celui d'origine qui était : "Pour l'amour d'un mandarine" au masculin. J'aime beaucoup moins la version au féminin qui a été mise en place à mon insu par un modérateur lors du changement de sous-forum du topic. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## tous-les-ex (1 Novembre 2006)

Moi qui pensais que ma mandarine était une femelle.....je ne sais plus quoi penser !
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (1 Novembre 2006)

Je suis en train de me demander si c'est possible, et avec quelles commandes clavier on obtient ça au démarrage avec une palourde.
J'ai encore le disque d'origine de la mandarine il fait quelques gigas, et il y a mac os 8 dessus.
Si je pouvais booter dessus, je pourrais me servir de l'utilitaire disque de mac os 8.
Et formater avec le disque vierge.
J'essaye.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (1 Novembre 2006)

On ne peut pas booter sur un disque dur externe usb, même si un mac os 8 est installé dessus.
Ce même disque ne monte pas non plus sur le bureau créé par le cd d'install......
Va falloir tout redémonter.
jb


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> Je profite du regain d'intéret du topic pour demander aux modérateurs qui passeraient par là de bien vouloir changer le titre de ce topic pour qu'il retrouve celui d'origine qui était : "Pour l'amour d'un mandarine" au masculin. J'aime beaucoup moins la version au féminin qui a été mise en place à mon insu par un modérateur lors du changement de sous-forum du topic. Merci beaucoup !



Chacun voit midi à quatorze heures...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Chacun voit midi à quatorze heures...



A sa porte, cher co-modo, chacun voit midi à sa porte. Pour ceux qui voient midi à 14 H, le cas est plus ennuyeux, sauf en heure d'été, où on voit 14H à midi


----------



## Sebang (2 Novembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Chacun voit midi à quatorze heures...



J'ai pas compris le sens de ce post, mais l'essentiel a été fait : mon topic a retrouvé son nom ! Merci au modo qui s'en est occupé.


----------



## Sebang (2 Novembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> On ne peut pas booter sur un disque dur externe usb, même si un mac os 8 est installé dessus.
> Ce même disque ne monte pas non plus sur le bureau créé par le cd d'install......
> Va falloir tout redémonter.
> jb



L'USB n'est géré qu'à partir de Mac OS 8.6 ou 8.5 je crois bien. Après, je crois avoir lu que les Mac Power PC ne peuvent pas démarrer sur disque USB alors que les Mac Intel oui (et inversement pour les disques Firewire).


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> (et inversement pour les disques Firewire).



Ho c'est vrai ça ? Si c'est vérifié, c'est tout simplement scandaleux !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> L'USB n'est g&#233;r&#233; qu'&#224; partir de Mac OS 8.6 ou 8.5 je crois bien. Apr&#232;s, je crois avoir lu que les Mac Power PC ne peuvent pas d&#233;marrer sur disque USB alors que les Mac Intel oui (et inversement pour les disques Firewire).





melaure a dit:


> Ho c'est vrai &#231;a ? Si c'est v&#233;rifi&#233;, c'est tout simplement scandaleux !!!



Faux, les mac Intel d&#233;marrent sur des disques Firewire ET OU USB2


----------



## Sebang (2 Novembre 2006)

Ok, &#231;a me rassure. J'avais moi-m&#234;me &#233;tait scandalis&#233; quand on m'avait appris &#231;a. Je crois pourtant l'avoir lu dans une news qui n'avait rien &#224; voir avec &#231;a sur MacG&#233;.

Mais bon, j'avoue ne pas avoir essay&#233; sur mon iMac Intel, n'ayant pas de disque Firewire avec un OS X Intel dessus.


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faux, les mac Intel démarrent sur des disques Firewire ET OU USB2



Merci Pascal, j'ai eu un doute et je n'ai pas encore de MacIntel. Ha vivement la fortune !!!


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Novembre 2006)

J'ai réussi aprés avoir passé un coup de ipartition et un coup de diskwarrior à faire reconnaitre ce sacré disque dur et à le faire initialisé, mais quel boulot, tout ça en firewire sur la mandarine.
Mais, Diskwarrior me dit quand même qu'il y a une erreur sur un secteur, je pense que ces disques non prévus pour ça gardent toujours une trace de leur passé.
Enfin, mac os 9 est en train de charger enfin, et je vais pouvoir remonter ce disque dans sa palourde verte en espérant que le tout voudra bien.....démarrer !!!
J'ai donc percé la coque pour libérer la prise firewire, avec une belle frousse et.........je n'avais pas tort, parce que j' ai mis un petit coup de mêche dans la prise firewire que je croyais plus écartée de la coque.
Aprés un peu de carrosserie, elle marche encore, mais elle est moche, et je pense changer ce connecteur un jour de forme.
jb


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2006)

Je vais appeller la société de protection des mandarines. On a pas le droit de les torturer !!!


----------



## Sebang (3 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Je vais appeller la société de protection des mandarines. On a pas le droit de les torturer !!!



C'est pas le bon topic pour les amoureux de mandarine qui ne veulent pas mettre les doigts dedans, c'est sûr !  

En tout cas bon courage tous-les-ex ! Tu tiens le bon bout. On prie pour la réussite de l'aventure, parce que c'est pas simple de changer le DD de ce coquillage ! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> C'est pas le bon topic pour les amoureux de mandarine qui ne veulent pas mettre les doigts dedans, c'est sûr !



J'ai totalement démonté la mienne avec délicatesse


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Novembre 2006)

C'est la partie la plus délicate, si on n'a pas bien emboité l'écran dans le socle, on peut tout casser si on a ressérré les vis et qu'on referme le coquillage, si tout n'est pas bien en place.
Conclusion provisoire
J'ai installé Mac os 9 dans un disque externe firewire dpuis ma mandarine upgradée.
Diskwarrior m'a fait unrapport me précisant que certains secteurs avaient tout de même un problême.
Le disque remonté sur une autre palourde n'est pas reconnu. ( ? )
Diskwarrior me conseillait de reconstruire le hdd depuis un cd bootable de...diskwarrior.
J'aurais du le faire, je dois tout redémonter.


----------



## Sebang (6 Novembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Diskwarrior me conseillait de reconstruire le hdd depuis un cd bootable de...diskwarrior.
> J'aurais du le faire, je dois tout red&#233;monter.



Argh. Tu n'as vraiment pas de chance ! J'ai beaucoup d&#233;mont&#233; ma palourde, mais pas autant de fois en si peu de temps... :rateau:

Bon courage, et en esp&#233;rant que ton DD fonctionne apr&#232;s tant de bordel ! (pas dans le sens de la martyrisation, mais dans le sens o&#249;, &#231;a se trouve, le DD &#233;tait irr&#233;cup&#233;rable depuis le d&#233;but...)


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> Argh. Tu n'as vraiment pas de chance ! J'ai beaucoup démonté ma palourde, mais pas autant de fois en si peu de temps... :rateau:
> 
> Bon courage, et en espérant que ton DD fonctionne après tant de bordel ! (pas dans le sens de la martyrisation, mais dans le sens où, ça se trouve, le DD était irrécupérable depuis le début...)



J'en ai démonté une 3 fois dans la même journée. sur que ça occupe bien ...


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Novembre 2006)

Le disque dur est bon, il marche trés bien et affiche des tests ok avec ibm drivetest fitness sur pc, la seule chose est d'arriver à le faire reconnaitre par l'ibook.
Je l'aurai, un jour....
jb


----------



## Zyrol (6 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben je n'ai pas reussi &#224; avoir l'ibook HS indigo sur ebay....
en meme temps 132 euros pour n'utiliser que la coque... 

Bon, je vais continuer &#224; chercher, une coque bleu...


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Novembre 2006)

Et puis 132 euros, on se demande parfois ce que certains ont dans la tête.....si en plus il est livré sans chargeur, sans carte airport et sans mémoire additionnelle, ça fait cher l'amusement !
jb


----------



## Zyrol (6 Novembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Et puis 132 euros, on se demande parfois ce que certains ont dans la tête.....si en plus il est livré sans chargeur, sans carte airport et sans mémoire additionnelle, ça fait cher l'amusement !
> jb



Il y avait le chargeur. mais pas de carte airport. et en plus il est hs !

bref, pour ce qui ont trouvés des coques ou du moins une palourde completement hs, quel prix avez vous payé ?

Moi pour une carcasse, je trouve que le maxi est 30 . je suis loin du compte ou dans les clous ?


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Il y avait le chargeur. mais pas de carte airport. et en plus il est hs !
> 
> bref, pour ce qui ont trouvés des coques ou du moins une palourde completement hs, quel prix avez vous payé ?
> 
> Moi pour une carcasse, je trouve que le maxi est 30 . je suis loin du compte ou dans les clous ?



Tous dépend de l'état mais en effet beaucoup abusent sur les prix des pièces détachées d'occasion ...


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Novembre 2006)

L' ibook vert 300 mhz sur lequel je suis en train d'essayer d'installer un nouveau disque dur a couté 85 euros....avec le disque dur hs.
Je viens d'essayer de monter dessus le petit disque dur récupéré sur la palourde mandarine quand je l'ai achetée, sur ce petit hdd 3go, je pense, il y a Mac os 8.
Eh bien, c'est pareil, il n'est pas reconnu non plus.
Le problême ne semble pas venir des disques dur, mais de la palourde qui a du mal à accepter certains hdd, pourquoi, je ne sais pas, et je me demande encore comment j'ai réussi à faire accepter à ma mandarine un disque Hitachi travelstar de 60go 7200 tmn, enfin, c'est plutot elle qui l'a acceptée....
J' aimerais trouver la logique de tout ça, et savoir comment expliquer dans l'open firmware qu'il existe un hdd et que la palourde doit démarrer dessus.
Y  a t il des spécialistes qui savent parler "open firmware", ici ? ils sont les bienvenus!!!
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (6 Novembre 2006)

je pense que c'est la solution, j' essaye diverses solutions, c'est lui qui décide qui va booter en premier, il semble qu'il faille modifier cet openfirmware avec la commande setenv
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Novembre 2006)

Il y aurait deux possibilités:

- soit la carte mére a un souci.
- soit la petite nappe qui relie le disque dur à la carte mére est cassée.

Il n'a peut être pas tort.......
J' espére ne pas avoir créétout un roman pour un problême idiot !!!!
jb


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> L' ibook vert 300 mhz sur lequel je suis en train d'essayer d'installer un nouveau disque dur a couté 85 euros....avec le disque dur hs



S'il n'y a que le DD a changé c'est une bonne affaire. Je vais surveiller les PA !


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Novembre 2006)

J'ai été obligé de retirer la batterie de l'ibook ( batterie chinoise achetée sur ebay qui a tenu 2 moi......) sur lequel sont installés Ubuntu et Mac os Panther en dual boot.
Donc, l'haure s'est déréglée et remise par défaut en 2001.
Aprés cela impossible d'ouvrir Ubuntu.....
Heureusement, j'ai pu ouveir Panther pour la remise à l'heure, si non, je ne sais pas comment j'aurais récupéré la chose.
Conclusion, n'installez Ubuntu qu'en dual boot si vous ne voulez pas d'ennui !!!!
jb


----------



## Sebang (13 Novembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> - soit la petite nappe qui relie le disque dur à la carte mére est cassée.




Si c'était le cas, je pense que le disque dur ne serait pas du tout repéré. Je penche plutôt pour un problème de carte mère éventuellement.

Pas de bol pour la batterie Chinoise...

T'as vérifié si tu n'habite pas dans une zone maudite ? Parce que autant pas bol avec autant de problème, j'appelerai un marabout.  :rateau:


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Novembre 2006)

Quand on fait des essais tordus on a aussi parfois des résultats tordus.....
J'ai quand même quelques succés comme Ubuntu sur ibook, et surtout les superdrive sur la mandarine !!!
Ca motive pour continuer.
Je vais tenter un dernier essai avec l'ibook vert, monter dedans ma carte mére avec un hdd sous Mac os 9 pour mettre à jour le firmware et voir si ça ne vient pas de là, j'ai l'impression qu'il est bizarre ce firmware..............pas constant non plus.
Je persiste à croire que c'est un vrai problême sur les palourdes ce firmware.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
Je suis à la recherche d'une façon de graver sur un cd bootable une mise à jour ou une forme de remplacement du firmware de l'ibook.
Cela existe, mais je ne suis pas si doué que ça, alors si un expert en gravage est dans le coin ?
jb


----------



## guytantakul (24 Novembre 2006)

Alors, de mémoire...
Tu prends un CD bootable avec un système mini, tu en fais une image disque, tu la montes, tu y rajoutes ton istalleur de firmware et tu graves ce volume en cochant l'option "boot" dans toast...
En gros, ça se passe comme ça. 
Maintenant, quelle version de toast... 5.2.3 je pense


----------



## tous-les-ex (24 Novembre 2006)

Je vais essayer cette solution, mais qu'entends tu par systême mini ?
C'est peut être une question idiote, mais je suis un switcher récent, et j'ai pas mal de choses à apprendre......
Bien sur, j'ai toast 5.2.3 sur ma partition mac os 9 ( j'ai aussi Toast 6 sur la partition Mac os X Tiger , mais il me semble préférable de travailler sous Mac os 9 pour "bouger" le firmware ).
Ces petits ibook sont des machines extraordinaires, et j'arrive à être toujours un peu plus étonné par ce que j'arrive à leur faire faire comme choses non prévues à l'origine.
Par contre, leur firmware devient instable si on exagére ( en particulier si on boote sur des disques externes firewire ).
J'ai déja réussi un jour une manip décrite maladroitement plus haut dans ce post et qui m'avait permis de changer le firmware par un tout neuf sans passer par la vérification de la version du firmware résident.
Cette vérification voit bien la version du firmware, mais ne vérifie pas si il est corrompu, donc elle décide de ne pas remplacer un firmware corrompu, si c'est la bonne version.
La réstauration d'un firmware neuf, avait remis mon ibook en ordre comme à l'origine.
Il y a des chances que cette manip ait étée faite à partir du cd d'installation, mais, je ne me souviens plus comment ( ah, la mémoire !!!! ).
Donc, je cherche à la retrouver ou alors, faire un cd bootable qui installerait un nouveau firmware sans qu'il y ait censure, donc, sans vérification de la version.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## guytantakul (25 Novembre 2006)

Ben un syst&#232;me mini, c'est un syst&#232;me &#233;pur&#233; de toutes ses extensions non n&#233;cessaires &#224; l'execution de l'installeur de firmware (en l'occurence).

On en trouve des exemples dans les disques d'outils (genre norton ou techtools), mais un syst&#232;me complet fait aussi l'affaire, bien s&#251;r 

Je crois me souvenir en avoir &#233;galement bricol&#233; un en rempla&#231;ant le fichier Finder par l'appli &#224; faire tourner (c'&#233;tait pour gagner de la ram et c'&#233;tait sur une disquette - c'est dire si &#231;a ne date pas d'hier). 
&#192; la fin du d&#233;marrage, au lieu de lancer le vrai finder, le syst&#232;me est tromp&#233; et lance l'appli de ton choix.

Pour l'histoire de la v&#233;rif de version du firmware, je ne sais pas...


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Février 2007)

OOoops.....
Il est bien vide ce topic, 
Si j'ai un peu de temps, je vais approfondir la recherche, il y a des mac users qui se battent pour upgrader des ibook avec une dalle qui permettrait une résolution de 1024X768.
Ils ont réussi à faire reconnaitre cette résolution par Ubuntu ( photos jointes ), mais Mac os X semble ne pas vouloir la voir.
Ils ne sont pas loin du but, je pense, alors si on pouvait plancher sur le sujet.....
Si c'est possible, bien sur !!!!!!

http://forums.macnn.com/73/mac-modification/305763/clamshell-ibook-questions-lcd-logic/3/

bon courage à tous....
jb


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2007)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> OOoops.....
> Il est bien vide ce topic,
> Si j'ai un peu de temps, je vais approfondir la recherche, il y a des mac users qui se battent pour upgrader des ibook avec une dalle qui permettrait une résolution de 1024X768.
> Ils ont réussi à faire reconnaitre cette résolution par Ubuntu ( photos jointes ), mais Mac os X semble ne pas vouloir la voir.
> ...



Oui j'ai lu tout ça en détail il y a quelques semaines. Pas évident tout ça. On en est pas encore à un guide simple d'upgrade ...


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Février 2007)

Et ensuite, de trouver pourquoi Mac os X ne reconnait pas la résolution 1024x768, puis de lui dire comment la reconnaitre.
Pas évident pour le moment.
Bonnes recherhes.
jb


----------



## Sebang (21 Février 2007)

Excellente nouvelle !  

Il faudra que je lise leur topic en entier quand j'aurai du temps, mais ça peut être une excellente chose. Ensuite, tenter l'overclock. Ça je pense que je vais essayer d'ici quelques jours (avec l'aide du site Japonais que tout le monde connaît ici  ), toujours si j'ai le temps, sinon la semaine prochaine.


----------



## tous-les-ex (21 Février 2007)

Je n'ai pas retenté l'overclocking, je me demande si ça fonctionne vraiment sur les 466 firewire.....
Par contre, je vais essayer l'upgrade de la dalle quand j'aurai le temps, j'ai déja une palourde en dualboot Ubuntu Mac os X, et il arrive parfois qu'au démarrage de Mac os X la résolution ait changée, je ne sais pas vraiment d'ou ça vient....
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## Sebang (25 Février 2007)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucun affichage, j'en ai eu au premier démarrage, et puis fini.
> Par contre, aprés le tuut et la led qui clignotte, il y a bien le blong du démarage, et il doit même y avoir un programme qui s'ouvre, parce que si je veux recomencer, il ne se passe rien, tout marche comme si je faisais une extinction de l'ibook en maintenant la touche de démarrage enfoncée.
> Et puis, ça repart si j'appuie à nouveau, donc, ça démarrerait quelquechose une fois sur deux.
> par contre, malheureusement, impossible de démarrer sur le dvd en maintenant c enfoncée au démarrage, ça, ça me bloque complêtement.
> ...


 

Et ben c'est exactement ce qui m'est arrivé à l'instant. J'ai suivi le tableau du site http://homepage.mac.com/ytotsuka/FW.html et j'en suis au même point que toi il y a plus d'un an, très précisement.

C'est donc que :
-Ou son tableau n'est pas bon
-Ou alors on est mauvais

Je penche pour la première solution, puisque tu t'y étais repris à 2 fois pour souder cette résistance et que ça n'avait pas marché.

Je vais redémonter la bête et remettre tout à sa place. Je reviens vite.


----------



## Sebang (25 Février 2007)

Bon ben, j'ai tout remis à sa place et ça ne marche toujours pas. J'ai même essayer de faire un pont d'étain, sans succès. Dommage. Je n'ai plus la motivation pour y faire quoique ce soit (ça m'a pris 3 heures quand même), donc je laisse tomber pour l'instant.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est bien dommage que l'overclock ne fonctionne pas.

Manque plus qu'à trouver ce qui pourrait faire marcher la résolution de 1024*768 avec la nouvelle dalle et je pense que l'on aura fait le tour de la question.


----------



## tous-les-ex (28 Février 2007)

Jpense que le tableau  n'est pas bon, 
Il y a bien une personne quelques personnes qui disent l'avoir fait, mais je n'ai jamais pu en tirer une réponse claire ( dont un, je crois qui a écrit une fois sur ce topic....)
Alors, cherchons encore....
Pour la résolution, il faudrait surtout trouver le brochage de ces dalles, elles doivent bien exister quelque part.
jb


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2007)

Bon courage, on reste à l'écoute


----------



## zimad (10 Mars 2007)

Bravo BRAVO

rien a dire c du travail propre


----------



## Sebang (15 Juillet 2007)

Bon, l'&#233;t&#233; est l&#224;, le temps libre aussi donc. 

L'iBook qui refusait de s'allumer vient de booter sur un CD de OS 9.2.1.
Au d&#233;marrage, il m'a dit qu'il y avait un probl&#232;me avec la m&#233;moire int&#233;gr&#233;e, mais il a bien fini le d&#233;marrage.

J'ai donc de suite fait un "A propos de ce Macintosh..." et l&#224;, il m'a indiqu&#233; qu'il n'y avait que 64mo de ram (alors que la barrette de 512mo est bien &#224; sa place dans la machine), ce qui expliquerait peut-&#234;tre pourquoi le mac refusait de d&#233;marrer sous Tiger avec aussi peu de ram.

Je suis en train de formater le disque dur interne avec remise &#224; z&#233;ro (je pensais au d&#233;but qu'il y avait un probl&#232;me &#233;ventuel de d&#233;tection du disque dur, mais il n'en est rien) et je vais lui installer OS 9.2.1 pour l'instant, le temps que je trouve d'o&#249; vient le probl&#232;me de la ram et le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, s'il faut acheter une nouvelle carte m&#232;re.

La suite au prochain &#233;pisode !


----------



## Sebang (16 Juillet 2007)

Bon, l'installation et la mise à jour en 9.2.2 s'est bien passée, avec mes glorieux 64mo de ram.  

J'ai ensuite procédé au nettoyage de l'intérieur de la machine, poussiéreux et sale. La ram n'était toujours reconnue et marquée comme "incompatible" dans "informations système". Nouveau nettoyage et là, ça a marché ! L'iBook avait enfin retrouvé ses 576mo de ram.

Puis j'ai tenté d'installer Tiger, mais impossible de faire lire le moindre DVD au lecteur DVD... Je me suis rabattu sur Panther, mais impossible de faire booter le CD (pourtant original et bien détecté par le finder d'OS9. Il semblerait que le lecteur de DVD ai pris un coup, mais je sais pas où.

Et maintenant, je suis en train de cloner le DVD d'install de Tiger sur un disque dur externe afin de procéder à l'installation via ce disque externe en Firewire.

Et ben !! :rateau:  


L'overclock n'a a priori pas fonctionné, vu que la fréquence d'horloge est toujours indiquée à 466mhz. Je n'ai de plus noté aucune instabilité de la machine.


----------



## CBi (16 Juillet 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> J'ai ensuite procédé au nettoyage de l'intérieur de la machine, poussiéreux et sale.



En parlant de nettoyage, sur le Mandarine de mes parents comme sur mon 466, la pomme sur le dessus tend à se ternir à force de rayures, et la partie colorée "gomme" du capot a aussi perdu de sa superbe à force de traces de frottements...  

Quelqu'un aurait-il de bonnes idées pour nettoyer - remettre à neuf tout ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

CBi a dit:


> En parlant de nettoyage, sur le Mandarine de mes parents comme sur mon 466, la pomme sur le dessus tend à se ternir à force de rayures, et la partie colorée "gomme" du capot a aussi perdu de sa superbe à force de traces de frottements...
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il de bonnes idées pour nettoyer - remettre à neuf tout ça ?



Et si en plus ça marche aussi pour les palourdes bleues, je suis preneur !


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Je recois un iBook Mandarine demain


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je recois un iBook Mandarine demain



Chanceux !


----------



## Sebang (17 Juillet 2007)

Nouveau rebondissement à iSunset Beach !  


Le mandarine a bien passé la nuit, j'ai fait toutes les mises à jours du système et j'ai rebooté...

Et là, c'est le drame...

Au moment où la fenêtre de chargement de Mac OS X (celle avec la barre bleue) disparaît, l'écran devient noir et je tombe sur une page noire qui me dit : "Darwin/BSD (iBook.local) (console) login : "  

Là, en cherchant un peu sur le net, j'ai trouvé que le plus simple est de réinstaller le système (en gardant les comptes utilisateurs)...


Grmbl.... :hein: 

La suite au prochain épisode ! (bis)


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2007)

Tu devrais peut-être rester sur Panther ?


----------



## Sebang (17 Juillet 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tu devrais peut-être rester sur Panther ?




La réinstallation "simple" de Tiger a suffit à débloquer la situation (archive de l'ancien système et sauvegarde des comptes utilisateurs).
Je ne sais pas ce qui a pu provoquer ça. J'ai essayé pas mal de manip (reset pram, nvram, carte mère, fcsk, réparation des autorisations, diskwarrior...) et rien n'a pu y faire.

Pas grave, j'ai plus qu'à retélécharger toutes les mises à jour... Avec l'adsl 512k... :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juillet 2007)

Ca y'est, j'ai recu ma Mandarine !

Y'a le chargeur qui fait des &#233;teincelles au niveau du connecteur Jack  et la batterie qui marche pas 

J'ai install&#233; OS 10.2.0 et ca marche super bien avec les 192 mo de m&#233;moire 

Je compte donc racheter un chargeur, un disque dur (3 go c'est petit ), une carte Wi-Fi, une batterie, et 512 mo de RAM sur eBay pour &#233;viter les trop gros frais (je viens de commander le MacPro ) 

Voiloum


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca y'est, j'ai recu ma Mandarine !
> 
> Y'a le chargeur qui fait des &#233;teincelles au niveau du connecteur Jack  et la batterie qui marche pas
> 
> ...



Impec ! Un iBook Mandarine et un MacPro ! C'est quoi ton adresse ?    

Pour la batterie de Coquillage, j'ai achet&#233; la mienne chez aboutbatteries.com. Pas trop cher.


----------



## Sebang (18 Juillet 2007)

Très bien tout ça ! 

Oublie pas de nous tenir au courant de tes bidouilles ! 


De mon côté, tout va mieux. 10.4.10 est stable, j'ai bien tout réinstallé. Le seul souci vient toujours du lecteur DVD qui fonctionne 1 fois sur 10 (il reste bloqué avec le témoin d'activité qui clignote dés le démarrage de la machine).


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juillet 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Impec ! Un iBook Mandarine et un MacPro ! C'est quoi ton adresse ?
> 
> Pour la batterie de Coquillage, j'ai acheté la mienne chez aboutbatteries.com. Pas trop cher.



Merci beaucoup pour ton lien ! Je devrais donc m'en tirer pour 100  d'électricité


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ton lien ! Je devrais donc m'en tirer pour 100  d'électricité



Un chouilla plus. La batterie est à 61 euros et le chargeur à 63. Mais le port est gratuit.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juillet 2007)

Re !

Le chargeur &#224; br&#251;l&#233; ce soir, coup de fil &#224; Apple mais ils peuvent rien faire !

J'ai donc command&#233; un YoYo neuf sur eBay pour 40 &#8364; 

Voiloum !


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juillet 2007)

Whoua !!!!!!!!!!
Je vient juste de tomber sur ce topic (hier soir) et je tient a vous feliciter pour le bricolage de vos mandarine et ibook non mandarine lol ( si j'en avait une et que je devrait la faire garder je vous la pr&#233;terrai lol  ) mais ce n'est pas le cas   sinon je trouve son look toujours superbe malgr&#233; les ann&#233;es sinon des fois jeregarde a vid&#233;o de pr&#233;santation de l'ibook et je m'en lasse pas http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=cdpRSj7tLiY j'essaye de la traduire au moin &#231;a me fait reviser l'anglais pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine en 3 &#232;me   
Vous avez de la chance de pouvoir utiliser OSX pas de OSX sur mes mac ( mon + puissant Power PC 603EV 160 MHZ avec 96 de ram et OS9    ) sinon je tient a dire que ce topic et g&#233;niale et bravo sebang pour avoir eu l'id&#233;e de modifier en premier ton ibook sinon dite moi de ce que vous pensez de mon site c'est le site de ma collection de macintosh http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr il est encore en pleine construction.
Sinon si vous souhaiter toujours mettre une dalle en 1024X768 il faudrait v&#233;rifier le datasheet des 2 dalles et les comparer 
Voila &#224; bientot
PS : c'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'&#233;crit un post aussi long


----------



## Sebang (22 Juillet 2007)

Salut oldmac et bienvenue sur ce forum (ainsi que dans ce -superbe- topic  )

Impossible d'accéder à ton site par contre, erreur 404. :rateau: 
Très belle vidéo aussi sur YouTube, on s'en lasse pas.   

Pour ce qui est du changement de dalle, pour l'instant je lâche l'affaire. Trop content d'avoir retrouvé ma petite palourde qui fonctionne, et en plus j'aurai besoin d'un portable à la rentrée à la fac, donc il faut qu'il marche. :rateau:  

Si avec ça j'ai pas la classe...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

ereur 404 ??? Imposible d'afficher la page ???
Bah chez moi &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien avec ie et mozilla et sous windaubes et linux &#231;a m'inquitte que &#231;a marche pas chez toi site programm&#233;e en xhtml standart 1.0, re essaye c'et peut etre free qui d&#233;conne
Merci a toi sebang d'avoir r&#233;pondue aussi vite ( j'ai relanc&#233; le topic ^^ )


----------



## Sebang (23 Juillet 2007)

Ben en fait, quand je clique sur ton lien http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr/, ça me renvoi à http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr/%22menu.html%22/ qui me fait une erreur 404 Not Found. J'ai essayé en enlevant les deux %22, mais c'est pas mieux.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

moi quand je clique sur le lien de mon site je tombe automatiquement l'a dessus : http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr/menu.html essaye ce lien pour voir


----------



## Sebang (23 Juillet 2007)

Effectivement, avec ce lien, ça marche. Sympa ton site.  


En ce qui concerne Leopard pour nos petites palourdes, j'ai vu qu'il était possible de l'installer en mode target, mais qu'un certain nombres d'applications ne se lançaient pas (parmi elles Safari et Mail.app). Ces tests ayant été faits avec la build de la WWDC 2007, il se peut que ça change, mais j'y crois pas trop. On risque fort d'être "condamnés" à rester à 10.4.10.

Ce qui est quand même pas mal vu l'âge de la machine hein !  

A moins qu'une solution du type XPostFacto nous sauve, mais à quel prix au niveau des performances ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

Sinon &#231;a en aie ou l'histoire d'ubuntu  
Sebang tu as r&#233;usi a instal&#233; ubuntu
Tou les ex tu a r&#233;usi a corriger le probl&#232;me d'ubuntu ???


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2007)

On peut rester concentré sur les palourdes. Ouvre un sujet dans Classic Mac pour parler de ton site 


P.S. : de la même manière pas besoin d'en parler trop non plus dans "Don de Mac".


----------



## guytantakul (23 Juillet 2007)

Je plussoie. 
Ici, c'est palourde only - désolé mais c'est comme ça !


----------



## Sebang (23 Juillet 2007)

Merci d'avoir recentr&#233; le sujet.  

J'esp&#233;rais que mon ouverture sur Leopard allait jouer ce r&#244;le.  

Pour ce qui est d'Ubuntu, il faudrait que je r&#233;essaye avec la derni&#232;re version 7.04 (je crois bien).
Le seul probl&#232;me &#224; mon sens avec Ubuntu, c'est que c'est la croix et la banni&#232;re pour faire fonctionner Airport. Or sur un portable c'est quand m&#234;me bien pratique le wifi, entre nous.  

Le but de la bataille avec Ubuntu est en fait d'avoir un syst&#232;me qui utilise le moins de ressources possible afin notamment (dans mon cas en tout cas) de faire tourner des DivX sans ralentissements, sans saccades. Et tant qu'&#224; faire (on en parlait dans un autre sujet), essayer de voir ce que donne un site comme YouTube, impraticable (m&#234;me sur des iBook blancs 500mhz, me suis-je fait entendre dire  ).

Donc l'&#233;pop&#233;e Ubuntu reste int&#233;ressante, mais encore faudrait-il qu'il ne soit pas aussi compliqu&#233; &#224; installer (je parle pour la version 6 l&#224. Il faudrait que je t&#233;l&#233;charge la 7, mais comme on est actuellement 5 &#224; utiliser la pauvre bande passante de 512k de la maison familiale (aaahhh, les vacances d'&#233;t&#233;...  ), j'ai un peu de mal &#224; imposer un t&#233;l&#233;chargement de 700mo pour le Live-CD.

Et puis toujours dans mon cas, le lecteur de DVD faisant ses caprices, je me demande si &#231;a servirait &#224; grand chose.



Autre id&#233;e en t&#234;te, je me demande si je ne vais pas acheter un nouveau disque dur, plus gros et plus rapide. Je n'avais pas r&#233;alis&#233; &#224; quel point ils avaient baiss&#233;s en prix (sur MacWay, le 120go est &#224; 69 euros !).
Car malheureusement, l'iBook palourde &#233;tant limit&#233; &#224; l'ATA-5, le maximum que l'on peut lui donner est 120go... Je me serai bien mis un 160go... :rateau:

Est-ce que de troquer mon 5400tr contre un 7200tr ferait une diff&#233;rence au niveau de la rapidit&#233; du syst&#232;me ou pas ? Je ne suis pas s&#251;r, vu que pas mal de choses ralentissent d&#233;j&#224; la machine (bus &#224; 66mhz et processeur notamment). J'imagine que la copie de fichiers se ferait plus rapidement, mais au niveau des perfs du syst&#232;me lui-m&#234;me...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

Vous avez raison revenons à vos palourde


----------



## pimboli4212 (24 Juillet 2007)

Pour ce qui est d'Ubuntu, oui il reste évident que pour le wi-fi c'est la galère ... Mais bon une fois ce derniers configuré tout roule (ou presque mdr) :rateau:

Sinon pour le disque dur ... Je sais pas trop non plus mais je serais tenter de répondre "ça va rien changer" sauf (comme tu l'as dit) pour les copies / transfert / déplacement de fichiers ... Le reste je pense que le problème vient du bus et du processeur (en même temps vu l'âge de la machine, ce qu'elle fait est déjà énorme :love

Voili voilou je pense avoir fait en gros le tour de ce que je voulais raconter; ah non  tu as quelles version d'ubuntu sebang ? Parsque le wifi sous edgy, dapper et avant (me rappelle plus du nom, désolé ) c'était vraiment galère (même sous un pc :mouais:, donc sur un mac (par rapport à airport, les pilotes devaient être encore plus galère à trouver (car moins utilisés...)) j'imagine encore plus :hein mais sous feisty (7.04 (qui est bien la dernière version en date )) le processus est devenu bien plus simple (toujours aussi pénible pour un néophyte de la console mais bon, je pense pas qu'on peut considérer que c'est ton cas )

Voili voilou, à peluche tout le monde


----------



## Sebang (24 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben pour le disque dur, je vais laisser tomber alors. Si je stocke les gros fichiers sur disque externe et que je laisse l'essentiel sur le DD interne, 40go suffisent.


J'ai téléchargé le dernière version d'Ubuntu cette nuit. J'ai réussi à démarrer sur le CD après m'y être repris une dizaine de fois et à ma grande satisfaction, le problème de résolution de l'interface est... résolu. 
En effet, tout est en 800x600, donc très lisible. Je suis en train de l'installer, mais c'est long avec ce Live-CD !

Plus de nouvelles bientôt. J'espère que j'arriverai à faire un "triple boot" (OS9-OSX-Ubuntu).

J'ai pour l'instant carboncopycloné (nouveau verbe) l'intégralité de mon installation OS9-OSX, afin de laisser faire Ubuntu toute son installation en mode plus ou moins "automatique".


----------



## pimboli4212 (24 Juillet 2007)

carbon-Quoi-iser ? mdr ça veut dire quoi encore le verbe de barbare 

Sinon oui feisty est vraiment meilleur (alors que edgy par rapport à dapper apportait pas énormément à tout les utilisateurs ...) un trial-boot de ce genre doit être techniquement réalisable (beaucoup de gens font des trials boot OSX, XP, nux maintenant ...) restent à savoir comment ça va se passer avec un mac ppc  (au passage, tu as assez de place pour 3 OS différents avec 40 Go ?  Je veux bien que nux prend pas beaucoup de place et (je pense) OS9 non plus mais OSX est quand même relativement gros (remarque tout dépend de la version installé aussi ... )

Enfin bref, rebienvenue sur la banquise cher collègue macqueux


----------



## Sebang (25 Juillet 2007)

La palourde fonctionne bien sous Ubuntu, mais je n'ai pas encore pu faire mes tests. Malgré installation de Mplayer, de VLC et de Gnash, je n'arrive pas à lire les .flv. Dommage.

J'ai pas encore essayé les DivX, mais ça ne devrait plus tarder.


Par contre, comme Ubuntu est actuellement tout seul sur mon HD, je suis en train de chercher comme je peux changer la taille de la partition actuelle afin d'y remettre OSX. J'ai essayé depuis OSX avec Volumeworks mais ça marche pas, donc j'en déduis qu'il faut le faire depuis Ubuntu (le nom de "Parted" est passé par là, dans Synaptics).


La suite... Comme d'habitude, au prochain épisode.


Pour les 40go, pas de problème : Ubuntu = 10go, OS9 et OSX = le reste.


----------



## pimboli4212 (25 Juillet 2007)

Étrange pour les .flv avec vlc je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème pour les lire (sous n'importe quel os), en plus je me demande vraiment d'où peut bien venir ce problème (des codec sûrement => certains comprendront peut-être toute l'ironie de ma remarque ^^)

Niveau partitionnement, tu dois pouvoir faire ça depuis des cd bootable (du genre les cd / dvd d'installation OSX (OS9 aussi peut-être, en tout cas je connais pas ^^) avec l'application utilitaire de disque (en tout cas elle y est sur le dvd de tiger , ou sinon des cd spécialiser du type G-Parted (disponible sur clubic je crois), ou même directement sous le live-cd d'Ubuntu (avec l'application qui guère le repartionnement))

Quoi qu'il en soit, si j'ai deux conseils (stupide certes mais bon ...) à te donner, c'est :
1) fait une sauvegarde ^^
2) fait une sauvegarde de ta sauvegarde ^^
3) fait une sauvegarde de ... sauvager ^^
...)
... + 1) Plus sérieusement pense à sauvegarder (on ne le dira jamais assez ) et aussi à défragmenter ton disque (c'est tout bête mais ça évite de perdre bêtement des données (qui a dit que ça m'étais déjà arrivé :rateau)

Voili voilou, bonne chance à toi pour tes essaies


----------



## Sebang (26 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben tout s'est bien pass&#233;, j'ai maintenant les 3 syst&#232;mes sur le disque dur et ils fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien tous ensemble.

J'ai d&#233;marr&#233; sur le LiveCD d'Ubuntu, puis lanc&#233; Gparted. J'ai redimensionn&#233; la partition d'Ubuntu et il restait donc environ 25go pour OSX/OS9 en "Free Space". J'ai red&#233;marr&#233; sur le disque externe Firewire en OSX et j'ai format&#233; la partition free space en HFS+ journalis&#233; avec l'utilitaire de disque d'Apple.

J'ai ensuite re carboncopyclon&#233; l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du disque firewire dans la nouvelle partition HFS+ et j'ai fini par red&#233;marrer la machine.

Retour sur Ubuntu pour modifier yaboot et lui dire d'ajouter "x" pour d&#233;marrer en OSX et surtout, afin de d&#233;marrer par d&#233;faut sous OSX.

Maintenant, effectivement, la palourde d&#233;marre sous OSX automatiquement, et si je tape "u" au d&#233;marrage, c'est Ubuntu qui se lance. 

Toujours sous Ubuntu, la carte Airport est reconnue apr&#232;s une petite modification dans le fichier aliases, par contre je n'ai pas trouv&#233; comme se connecter &#224; un r&#233;seau wifi et recevoir son internet. Faudra que je me penche plus sur la question.

Avec tout &#231;a j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer les DivX, mais je confirme que m&#234;me avec Totem sous Ubuntu, je n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir un flv : le lecteur plante au moment de lancer la vid&#233;o (aussi bien VLC que Totem que Gnash, Mplayer plante suite &#224; un probl&#232;me de compilation).

La suite... etc...  


J'ai re&#231;u ce matin une nouvelle batterie quasi neuve qui tient 4h avec Airport activ&#233;. J'ai aussi re&#231;u le c&#226;ble AV afin de pouvoir le brancher sur une t&#233;l&#233;, c'est impeccable, la machine revit !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (26 Juillet 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Bon ben tout s'est bien passé, j'ai maintenant les 3 systèmes sur le disque dur et ils fonctionnent très bien tous ensemble.
> 
> J'ai démarré sur le LiveCD d'Ubuntu, puis lancé Gparted. J'ai redimensionné la partition d'Ubuntu et il restait donc environ 25go pour OSX/OS9 en "Free Space". J'ai redémarré sur le disque externe Firewire en OSX et j'ai formaté la partition free space en HFS+ journalisé avec l'utilitaire de disque d'Apple.
> 
> ...



Wow je te dis un grand bravo pour ton devoument dans cette machine !

Je me demande sa reste tres utilisable sur OS X ?


----------



## Sebang (28 Juillet 2007)

ddrmanxbxfr a dit:


> Je me demande sa reste tres utilisable sur OS X ?



Oui et non. Tout dépend ce que tu veux en faire. Pour de l'utilisation internet/mail très basique, c'est utilisable, mais faut pas être pressé (alors que la machine est boosté au max en ram). La lecture des DivX est difficilement possible sous OSX (son désynchro ou image qui saccade un peu) et les jeux... Il vaut mieux préférer les anciens jeux (Vram = 8mo).

Pour en revenir aux .vlc, j'ai trouvé qu'une seule solution pour les lire de manière fluide et simple : Perian, sous OSX.

Toujours pas pu essayer les DivX sous Ubuntu ni OS9. J'ai trouvé sur le web le codec DivX officiel 5.21 (dernière version compatible OS9), mais la palourde refuse de booter sous OS9 depuis que j'ai tout repartionné. Peut-être un problème de partition ou de fichiers boot qu'il ne trouve pas. Classic fonctionne bien par contre...


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir a tous. 
voilà je me lance dans ce topic qui ma rebuté pendant un petit moment car 20 pages ce nest pas très motivant (javoue que je nest pas pris le temps de tout lire:rateau: ).
mais me voilà car il me semble que ce sujet reste un incontournable pour les bidouilleur de palourde orange. (bravo sebang pour lacharnement).
personnellement je nest changé que la ram (512 Mo) et le disque dur (80Go) mais je suis tenté par un éventuel  overclock pour passer à 400 MHz ou par un changement de carte mère .
jaurais voulu savoir si la différence entre 400 et 466 est suffisante pour déboursé 50 (je sais il y a le firewire mais quand même je pose la question)
aussi je ne comprend pas car en début de sujet sebang tu disait que tu regardais les dixv tranquil et maintenant cest la galère de plus je me questionnait sur la possibilité de monter des cartes plus puisante que 366 MHz et pascal 77 ma démontré (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=180851&page=2)  que la plus puissante montable est celle de 366 hors tu as monté une de 466 et tous marchait nickel avant que tu tente loverclock.:mouais: 
est il possible de comprendre quelque chose


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> b
> jaurais voulu savoir si la différence entre 400 et 466 est suffisante pour déboursé 50 (je sais il y a le firewire mais quand même je pose la question)



Ben, déjà, tu devrais commencer par t'enquérir de la faisabilité, vu que si une palourde 466 ressemble assez à une 300 de l'extérieur, quelquechose me dit qu'il n'en va peut-être pas de même à l'intérieur, et que l'échange de carte mère n'est peut-être tout simplement pas possible entre ces deux machines ... 

Par contre, je confirme, pour les 300 et les 366, oranges ou bleues, dedans, c'est pareil :rateau:


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)

comment tu explique que sebang a réussit?:rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Il &#224; fait un trou dans la coque pour le fireware


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)

oui je sais , mais au point de vu compatibilité de la carte mère avec le rete de la bète sa passe. 
alors je me demande jusqu'ou peu t'on allé pour les carte mères même en rajoutant un trou dans la coque car ce n'est pas un coup de pince qui va m'arreter et la 466 n'a pas eu les effets décris par pascal 77 chez sebang cad les plantage et autre soucis...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Ben teste et dis nous


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Ca veut dire quoi ?  Pas envie d'essuyer les pl&#226;tres ?


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)

eu oui mais sa me plairais pas mal davoir des avis de compatibilitéavant de me lancé dans la destruction commandité de ma palourde


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Tu risques seulement de la griller


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)

une palourde c'est plus beau vivante que morte :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> la 466 n'a pas eu les effets d&#233;cris par pascal 77 chez sebang cad les plantage et autre soucis...



Peut-&#234;tre avait-il un processeur certifi&#233; au dessus de 466, s'il a eu un des derniers 466, c'est possible. Le probl&#232;me, ainsi que je te l'expliquais dans l'autre sujet, c'est que si toi, tu les a, tu es bon pour rejouer du fer &#224; souder pour faire plus modeste, et dieu sait que c'est d&#233;licat !


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Juillet 2007)

ha oui j'avais oubli&#233; que tu me parlais de sa.
et y a t'il une solution pour savoir une solution de savoir si mon ordi est certifi&#233; au dessus de 466?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2007)

Ben &#224; ma connaissance, non, &#224; moins de disposer d'infos "confidentielles" du fondeur (IBM ou Motorola, selon les s&#233;ries)


----------



## Sebang (30 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> j&#8217;aurais voulu savoir si la diff&#233;rence entre 400 et 466 est suffisante pour d&#233;bours&#233; 50&#8364; (je sais il y a le firewire mais quand m&#234;me je pose la question)


La diff&#233;rence se fait au niveau du firewire. Il ne me semble pas que tu gagneras grand chose &#224; passer de 400mhz &#224; 466mhz. Apr&#232;s, 50 euros c'est pas grand chose pour un port Firewire quand m&#234;me bien pratique car seul port &#224; "grande vitesse" de la machine.
Je vois plut&#244;t comme principal souci le d&#233;montage int&#233;gral de la machine + trou dans la coque + cassage de m&#233;tal. Es-tu pr&#234;t &#224; faire tout &#231;a pour un port Firewire ? Moi oui.  




ramchamcham a dit:


> aussi je ne comprend pas car en d&#233;but de sujet sebang tu disait que tu regardais les dixv tranquil et maintenant c&#8217;est la gal&#232;re


En fait, &#231;a d&#233;pend des DivX : &#231;a d&#233;pend du codec, du bitrate et de la r&#233;solution utilis&#233;e. A l'&#233;poque de la cr&#233;ation de ce topic (2004 quand m&#234;me hein), les DivX &#233;taient beaucoup moins gourmands que ceux que l'on fait actuellement. On est devenu plus exigeant sur la qualit&#233; qu'avant. Du coup, il faut des machines plus puissantes et l&#224;, le pauvre G3 466mhz a du mal parfois. Mais je confirme bien que la lecture des DivX est "possible" sur cette machine ; pr&#233;f&#233;rez des encodages "simples" donc (pas de x264, pas beaucoup plus de 240 pixels en hauteur et bitrate en dessous de 1000 si possible).



ramchamcham a dit:


> hors tu as mont&#233; une de 466 et tous marchait nickel avant que tu tente l&#8217;overclock.:mouais:


Pour ce qui est de l'overclock, la seule s&#233;quelle qui reste est le lecteur DVD qui marche une fois sur 10. Il faudrait que je le change mais je n'ai actuellement plus les moyens (j'hallucine rien qu'en voyant que je parlais de changer de disque dur la semaine derni&#232;re... Bref... :rateau: ).

Juste pour clarifier les choses : une carte m&#232;re 466mhz Firewire s'adapte -*parfaitement*- &#224; une coque d'iBook orange 300mhz. L'emplacement des vis qui fixent la carte m&#232;re &#224; la coque est le m&#234;me et tous les ports sont parfaitement align&#233;s comme d&#233;j&#224; montr&#233; sur cette photo :






Les 2 cartes m&#232;res 300mhz et 466mhz sont de forme physique strictement identique. Il n'y a que l'ajout du port firewire qui les diff&#233;rencie principalement (d'autres petits d&#233;tails aussi, mais passons) puisque m&#234;me sur la carte m&#232;re 300mhz, il y a d&#233;j&#224; l'emplacement (vide) du port firewire (cf photos en premi&#232;re page du sujet). Il est donc parfaitement possible de mettre une carte m&#232;re 466mhz dans un iBook palourde 300mhz sans faire de trou pour le Firewire pour les plus frileux (mais &#231;a serait dommage, avouez  ).


Pour terminer sur l'overclock, la carte m&#232;re 466mhz que j'ai mont&#233; dans cet iBook est une carte m&#232;re d'origine d'Apple, non overclock&#233;e. C'est celle qui &#233;tait fournie en standard sur les derni&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;rations d'iBook palourde, &#224; savoir les graphite et les Key Lime (voir la coque grise qui &#233;tait livr&#233;e avec ma carte, photo juste au dessus). Je ne savais pas qu'il en existait avec des processeurs certifi&#233;s pour des vitesses plus hautes, et j'en conclue que le mien n'est pas dans ce cas. 




EDIT : 405&#232;me message dans ce sujet ! On est des acharn&#233;s quand m&#234;me.......  :rateau:


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Juillet 2007)

en fait ce n'est pas trop pour les 50  que j'hésite ni pour le démontage et ni pour le firewire ( je viens de lui mettre un HD 80Go donc pas trop besoin dun HD externe et il ny a tjrs pas de clef firewire) mais plutôt pour la rapidité des applications donc si tu me dit que  le gain en rapidité nest pas conséquent je pense faire loverclock et sûrement lui mettre airport...:love: 
ok pour les divx, j'ai oublié que le début du topic était en 2004.
et 406 messages sur ce message cest énorme mais je trouve assez génial de voir quun mac nest jamais mort.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> je trouve assez g&#233;nial de voir qu&#8217;un mac n&#8217;est jamais mort.



Ben, tu sais, j'utilise encore parfois ("professionnellement", j'entend) un WallStreet 266 Mhz boost&#233; au max en Ram (512 Mo + HD de 40 Go) qui doit avoir deux ou trois ans de plus que ton "palourde" (9/1998). Je lui ai adjoint une carte USB et une carte Firewire (PCCards, le WallStreet avait &#231;a de g&#233;nial qu'on pouvait lui en mettre deux), et les Mac de mes clients qui refusent de d&#233;marrer : mode Target, et je fais les r&#233;parations depuis le WallStreet, o&#249; j'ai tous les outils, et trois syst&#232;mes (du 8.6 au 10.2.8 en passant par le 9.2.2).

Et je me souviens d'un Apple II donn&#233; &#224; un directeur d'&#233;cole pour remplacer le sien, d&#233;faillant, qui, pour ce que j'en sais, sert toujours, aujourd'hui, &#224; g&#233;rer une &#233;cole des Deux S&#232;vres. 

Oui, les ordis Apple ont la vie dure ! 

Quand Pascal Cagny est arriv&#233; chez Apple (Apple France, &#224; l'&#233;poque), il avait commandit&#233; une &#233;tude en entreprises sur l'utilisation des Mat&#233;riels Apple et "non Apple" (PC): Conclusion : la dur&#233;e de vie "op&#233;rationnelle" d'un Mac est trois fois plus &#233;lev&#233;e que celle d'un PC. Il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, alors que j'&#233;tais responsable informatique d'une compagnie d'assurance, j'avais renouvel&#233; le mat&#233;riel des r&#233;dacteurs avec des PC tout neufs (Politique d'entreprise oblige :sick: c'&#233;tait des Pentium 100 et 133). Les r&#233;dacteurs ne les allumaient m&#234;me pas, et pour taper leur courriers, allaient faire la queue aux six Mac SE dispos&#233;s en libre service dans les locaux  Pour qu'ils se servent de leurs PC, j'ai du leur installer une autre suite bureautique dessus : ClarisWorks .

Oui, les Mac ont la vie dure, et les palourdes (oranges ou non) ont encore de beaux jours devant elles !


----------



## Sebang (30 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> en fait ce n'est pas trop pour les 50 &#8364; que j'h&#233;site ni pour le d&#233;montage et ni pour le firewire ( je viens de lui mettre un HD 80Go donc pas trop besoin d&#8217;un HD externe et il n&#8217;y a tjrs pas de clef firewire) mais plut&#244;t pour la rapidit&#233; des applications donc si tu me dit que  le gain en rapidit&#233; n&#8217;est pas cons&#233;quent je pense faire l&#8217;overclock et s&#251;rement lui mettre airport...:love:



Pas de clef Firewire ? Moi j'appelle &#231;a un iPod ! 
Un iPod Mini ou un iPod 1G, 2G, 3G, 4G et hop, tu as une "clef" USB sur batterie avec &#233;cran, possibilit&#233; d'&#233;couter de la musique et un gros stockage. :rateau: 

C'est en tout cas comme &#231;a que j'ai recycl&#233; mon iPod 3G, avec un syst&#232;me 10.4 de secours install&#233; dessus. Il a sauv&#233; la vie de plusieurs de mes Mac et me permet de booter sur mon syst&#232;me &#224; moi sur les Macs des copains.

Maintenant c'est s&#251;r, c'est plus cher qu'une simple clef USB ou Firewire.

Sinon il existe des disques externes auto-aliment&#233;s en 2,5 pouces qui peuvent &#234;tre beaucoup moins cher que des iPod et tr&#232;s pratiques.

Ceci dit, tu peux faire tout &#231;a en USB1, m&#234;me y brancher un iPod 5G, c'est juste qu'il faudra pas &#234;tre press&#233;. Pareil pour Airport. Comme il s'agit de 802.11b, c'est pas tr&#232;s rapide pour le transfert de fichiers (et limit&#233; &#224; 7 ou 8mb pour internet je crois, pas s&#251;r, &#224; v&#233;rifier car je n'ai jamais eu une telle rapidit&#233; sur ma ligne ADSL :rose: ).


De toute fa&#231;on tu verras bien apr&#232;s l'overclock : si tu le r&#233;ussit, c'est bien pour toi, sinon, il faudra bien passer par la case 50 euros et y mettre une carte 466mhz, non ? 


Et excellent t&#233;moignage Pascal 77. Mon tout premier Mac (Macintosh IIci, aaaaaahhhh que de souvenirs) est toujours en service chez un ami de mon p&#232;re t&#233;trapl&#233;gique et il l'aide grandement. Les Macs ont la vie dure !!


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Et puis les m&#233;moires flash sous forme de cl&#233;s existent bel et bien en fireware


----------



## clochelune (30 Juillet 2007)

yep! je voulais juste f&#233;licter Seb pour ce superbe montage (et tous les ex pour la contribution de ce fil!)
vraiment &#231;a donne envie
je suis une nostalgique de mon iMac framboise sous Mac OS 8.5 (qui m'a bien servie durant quatre ann&#233;es)
il est &#224; pr&#233;sent dans une classe de CP, donc, &#231;a va, il coule des jours tranquilles!
mais j'adorais le design de l'&#233;poque, la souris qui allait avec etc!

j'avais vu ces palourdes aussi, et wouach!
l&#224; j'ai un MacBook blanc depuis six mois (apr&#232;s &#234;tre pass&#233;e quelques ann&#233;es sous PC, et je suis vraiment ravie de mon retour &#224; Macintosh et de la d&#233;couverte de Mac OS X)
j'aurais ador&#233; des MacBook color&#233;s, ainsi que des iMac, mais bon (ils l'ont fait pour les iPod nano, mais mon iPod photo 30 Go fonctionnant toujours bien, je n'ai pas voulu craqu&#233;, en revanche, &#231;a sera sans doute une surprise pour ma m&#232;re qui ensuite a bien envie de tester l'iMac depuis qu'elle me voit avec mon MacBook!)

alors bravo pour cette belle ouvrage, je suis ravie de voir que les anciens Mac peuvent toujours fonctionner quand des personnes sont dou&#233;es pour monter et d&#233;monter (pas du tout ma tasse de th&#233;, j'ai peur de faire de belles b&#234;tises si je m'y mettais)

au plaisir de lire d'autres belles bidouilles sur ces beaux mandarines!


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Juillet 2007)

bon je vais tenter l'overclock mais je n'est pas trop d'exp&#233;rience dans la mati&#232;re donc sur quoi je peu me faire la main?car il parait que c'est mieux d'avoir pas mal d'agilit&#233; avec le fer


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Juillet 2007)

je tente l'overclock car si je le rate sa me fait une excuse pour prendre une de 466


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Prends un fer léger (le mien fait 18 W) et une grosse loupe (en illeton fixée au crâne ou une large lentille fixée à la table avec un système D).
Puis une pince bruxelles pointue (pour pouvoir choper les mini-résistances).

Après, faut se lancer


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Juillet 2007)

ok je vais ma lancer mais je ne trouve pas de site vraiment d&#233;tailler.
je suis a la recherche de m&#233;thode comme chez sterpin.net mais je ne trouve que chez powerbook.com et je ne suis pas sur que sa me suffise....


----------



## Sebang (30 Juillet 2007)

Bon courage alors pour l'overclock !  

C'est rien de très compliqué au niveau soudure, mais il faut être super minutieux vu la taille de la zone à travailler. Mais en faisant gaffe, ça devrait bien se passer.


Sinon, j'ai vu sur le net que la dernière build de Leopard ne boot même pas sur un iBook palourde : l'écran reste figé à la pomme du démarrage avec la roue qui tourne sans fin. Si c'est vérifié, c'est dommage quand même. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> C'est rien de très compliqué au niveau soudure, mais il faut être super minutieux vu la taille de la zone à travailler. Mais en faisant gaffe, ça devrait bien se passer.



Moi, ce que je me demande, c'est avec quoi tu officie pour les soudures ? mon pistolet de 100W est trop gros, la panne de mon fer de 40W aussi, et mon fer de 16W ne chauffe pas assez pour dessouder ces micro-résistances


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce que je me demande, c'est avec quoi tu officie pour les soudures ? mon pistolet de 100W est trop gros, la panne de mon fer de 40W aussi, et mon fer de 16W ne chauffe pas assez pour dessouder ces micro-résistances



Je suis pas sûr d'être une bonne source d'info à ce niveau-là, étant donné que mon overclock a foiré... 

Ceci dit, j'ai bien ressoudé la micro-résistance en place et la machine remarche. Donc ça veut dire que, au moins dans un sens, c'est un succès. :rateau: 

J'ai pas le fer à souder sous la main pour te dire son wattage, mais des que je peux, je te dis ça.


Aujourd'hui, je lui ai installé iMovie 3 normalement impossible à installer car il faut un écran 1024x768. Effectivement, après l'avoir installé sur mon PowerMac puis transféré sur l'iBook, grâce au hack de Lionel de MacBidouille iMovie se lance et fonctionne correctement, la fenêtre étant redimensionnée pour tenir dans l'écran.

J'ai également essayé iWork '05, qui marche pas mal. Les transitions dans Keynote sont fluides, mais ça rame quand on fait apparaître le texte petit à petit en transparence... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> mais ça rame quand on fait apparaître le texte petit à petit en transparence... :rateau:



Oui, ben ça, ça me parait logique, en l'absence d'Altivec et avec une carte graphique ne gérant pas Quark Extrème, même à 900 Mhz, ça serait encore limite


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Bon, moi j'attends toujours mon chargeur YoYo de palourde pour m'en servir et l'upgrader


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bon, moi j'attends toujours mon chargeur YoYo de palourde pour m'en servir et l'upgrader



Les chargeurs de WallStreet sont compatibles avec les iBook, au moins les palourdes, à toutes fins utiles !


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Oui, ben &#233;coute, le yoyo a &#233;t&#233; command&#233;, et pas de superbe powerbook (j'adorerais avoir un pismo &#224; upgrader) dans le coin


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

personne ne trouve de site bien détaillé sur la manip de l'overclock???
je ne veu pas me lancer a l'aveuglette


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Google est ton grand ami  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, ben écoute, le yoyo a été commandé, et pas de superbe powerbook (j'adorerais avoir un pismo à upgrader) dans le coin



C'était une info générale, pas seulement destinée à ton seul bénéfice, bien que suscitée par ton post. Tu n'es pas forcément le seul à avoir une palourde sans chargeur


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> personne ne trouve de site bien détaillé sur la manip de l'overclock???
> je ne veu pas me lancer a l'aveuglette



Disons que dans ton cas, y'a juste 2 micro résistance à décaler d'un cran, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi il te faudrait un site bien détaillé car on a vu plus compliqué niveau soudure.   

(cf : http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~t-imai/ibooke1.html pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas).

Sur la photo et suivant le tableau, pour overclocker de 300mhz à 400mhz, il faut monter la micro-résistance qui est en R8 en R7 et descendre la micro-résistance qui est en R11 en R12.  


Ensuite, si c'est par rapport aux soudures en général, il doit bien y avoir des sites de tutoriaux (style attendre que la pane soit suffisamment chaude, ne pas trop insister sur un point à cause de la chaleur, etc...).


Et si tu ne trouves vraiment pas ton bonheur dans tous ces sites, pourquoi tu ne ferais pas le tien, pour les prochains aventuriers de l'overclockage ?


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce que je me demande, c'est avec quoi tu officie pour les soudures ? mon pistolet de 100W est trop gros, la panne de mon fer de 40W aussi, et mon fer de 16W ne chauffe pas assez pour dessouder ces micro-r&#233;sistances



Je viens de regarder : 18W. 
On peut le voir en action dans la premi&#232;re page de ce topic : c'est lui qui fait le trou pour le Firewire.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

On doit avoir le même... Ewig 18 W se nomme le mien.


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

ha oui ce n'est pas bête de faire un site mais je ne suis pas préférerait faire un post pour un plus grd site car je ne suis pas sur que le fait quil existe 350 000 site pour un même sujet soit propice aux utilisateur  
en gros je pense que si tous les plans des modifs étaient regroupés sur un même site ce serait plus claire pour tous le monde.
pour la page que tu a donner il y a une version homologue en français : 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/overclock_ibook_article11.html
et je ne savais pas si il existait des site un peu plus précis (avec plus de photo de démontage) mais apparemment non. 
je vais macheter un fer tout a leur et je vais my mettre.:mouais: 
ce soir ce sera leur de vérité :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

N'oublie pas la pince pointue ! 
J'ai trouv&#233; la mienne en pharmacie sous la d&#233;nomination "pince &#224; &#233;chardes"

Et le syst&#232;me de loupe, sinon, c'est cuit d'entr&#233;e de jeu...


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> N'oublie pas la pince pointue !
> J'ai trouvé la mienne en pharmacie sous la dénomination "pince à échardes"
> 
> Et le système de loupe, sinon, c'est cuit d'entrée de jeu...



Oui, très bon conseil la pince pointue. On a oublié d'en parler, mais sans ça, je vois pas comment tu pourrais faire pour choper les micro-résistances.

Et pour le fer à souder, c'est effectivement EWIG.


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

je pense que les pinces ne sont pas un problème car je doit avoir des pinces de chirurgie donc il me semble que ça va faire laffaire.
la loupe je prend une de broderie et il me faut un peu de laiton sinon je pense ne rien oublier:rateau: 
merci davoir mis le voltage de votre fer sa va maider a prendre le mien.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

En mettant étain en lieu et place de laiton et puissance en lieu et place de voltage (qui se dit tension en français), tu n'es pas trop mal...


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

cela reflète mon niveau en bricolage électrique... 
la dernière foi que jai fait une soudure cétait en 3 ème il y a 5 ans donc jespere ne pas griller ma palourde....:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

Ah ! Récupère une carte électronique quelconque* et entraine-toi avant, c'est préférable.

* avec des composants de surface, bien sur !


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

oui je crois que je vais prendre un vieu jouet ou je ne sais quoi mais je ne vais pas me lancer a l'aventure comme &#231;a...
merci tout de m&#234;me du conseil


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

Il ta faut absolument un machin avec des composants de surface, c'est-à-dire collés à l'étain sur la piste.
Sur un vieux jouet, tu va trouver des composants qui percent la plaque et qui sont soudés derrière. Et là, si tu n'y va pas au fer 40W, tu peux attendre des heures avant que ça ne se dessoude, si jamais...

Essaie de touver un truc récent pour tes essais


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

ok je vais me mettre a la recherche d'un truc plus r&#233;cent...
je file acheter un fer de 18 W avec une pane pas trop grosse ( je vais prendre la plus fine possible) et je tente sur un petit bidule qui tra&#238;ne et je vous redit si je pense &#234;tre apte a me lancer...


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2007)

2 heures sans nouvelles, il doit être en plein entraînement sportif.


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

me voilà électronicien improvisé... 
jai trouvé un ancien baladeur mp3 qui ne marchait plus et jai réussi a enlever quelques micro composants je vais y arriver à loverclocker ma précieuse palourde. 
pour le fer a souder jai trouvé un spécial électronique pour les soudage de fils de 0,7 mm de diamètre il fait 25 W et la marque est EXPRESS modèle TEMPO.
voilà tout est dit sur le fer et mon entraînement. 

je commence le  démontage de la palourde:affraid:


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Et bien bon courage, et bonne chance.


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

palourde démontée...
les résistances sont vraiment minuscules!!!! 
je me demande si je risque de griller une micro résistance si je reste trop avec le fer dessus ainsi que de bruler le plastique suport?


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Ben faut faire attention quoi...


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

y a t'il un moyen particuli&#233; pour nettoyer la pane?
car c'est la mis&#232;re le bou de la pane chauffe moins que les cot&#233;s!!!


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> y a t'il un moyen particulié pour nettoyer la pane?
> car c'est la misère le bou de la pane chauffe moins que les cotés!!!



Une eponge humide. T'as rien appris en 3eme ou quoi ?   

Pour ce qui est de griller la resistance, je ne pense pas que tu lui fasses grand mal. Il me semble qu'en fait de resistance, il s'agit de "ponts". Lorsque j'ai voulu recuperer mon overclock, j'ai fait un pont d'etain en lieu et place de la microresistance (perdue apres de multiples essais de remise en place) et la palourde marche bien (je poste depuis la palourde d'ailleurs la).

Par contre effectivement, gaffe a la carte mere et aux pistes d'a cote avec ton fer. Bonne chance !


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Je viens d'apprendre que Sebang est mort &#233;lecrocut&#233; par sa palourde, un probl&#232;me d'overlooking :rateau:


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Juillet 2007)

j'en est enlev&#233; qu'une pour le moment et la micro r&#233;sistance c'est un peu de la merde a remonter.
tu pense que si je fait un pont d'&#233;tain en R7 et en R12 la palourde tournera en 400MHz?


----------



## pimboli4212 (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que Sebang est mort élecrocuté par sa palourde, un problème d'overlooking :rateau:




Désolé pour le flood mais là je me sens vraiment obligé, je suis explosé de rire !!!!!


Entre l'apprenti overlockeur qui se souvient pas comment faire une soudure ni comment nettoyer son fer et le grand connaisseur du monde du mac qui nous explique qu'en fait son overlock à foiré et qu'il a tout resoudé "à l'arrache" mais que ça marche quand même XD

Ps: j'ai toujours réver d'avoir un pismo et une palourde ... Peut-être un jour 


Pps: histoire d'être en harmonie avec tout le monde, bonne chance à toutes vos petits palourdes pour durer le plu longtemps possible


----------



## Sebang (1 Août 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Entre l'apprenti overlockeur qui se souvient pas comment faire une soudure ni comment nettoyer son fer et le grand connaisseur du monde du mac qui nous explique qu'en fait son overlock &#224; foir&#233; et qu'il a tout resoud&#233; "&#224; l'arrache" mais que &#231;a marche quand m&#234;me XD



Tu n'as toujours pas compris que depuis le d&#233;but de ce topic je fais tout &#224; l'arrache ?
Petit flashback en images :



> Maintenant que le rep&#232;re est l&#224; (et apr&#232;s avoir bien d&#238;ner !  ), on est parti ! On d&#233;gaine le fer &#224; souder (et le vieux sage qui n'est autre que mon p&#232;re) :





> Mais ! Nouveau probl&#232;me ! La protection m&#233;tallique n'&#233;tait pas taill&#233;e pour le port Firewire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> J'ai tordu un peu le lecteur d'origine... Mais comme je ne comptais plus m'en servir, j'y suis pas all&#233; avec le dos de la cuill&#232;re ! Par contre, j'ai tordu aussi l'armature d'origine et il ne faut pas oublier de la remettre bien droite, sinon elle appuie sur la coque du lecteur et emp&#234;che les DVD de bien tourner (exp&#233;riment&#233;, ce qui m'a valu un d&#233;montage de plus).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ensuite, il s'agit de mettre la fa&#231;ade orange sur le nouveau lecteur. Maudits soient les fabricants de lecteurs, ils se sont pas mis d'accord sur l'emplacement des encoches !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Il est maintenant l'heure de passer au d&#233;capitage... Et &#224; la phase de collage ! (super glue, attention les doigts et &#224; tenir la fa&#231;ade bien en place !)



T'en veux d'autre ou &#231;a te suffit ?


----------



## Sebang (1 Août 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> tu pense que si je fait un pont d'étain en R7 et en R12 la palourde tournera en 400MHz?



Possible, mais comme mon overclock a foiré... Je préfère pas donner de conseils détaillés, tu pourrai refaire les mêmes erreurs que moi.


Après ça se trouve, ma machine fonctionne vraiment à 500mhz mais personne (ni même le système) ne le sait ?


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Août 2007)

perso j'ai vite fait aussi le ressoudage et j'ai remont&#233; tout vite fait je d&#233;mare et le disque ce lance mais l'&#233;cran reste noir??? &#231;a signifie quoi?


----------



## Sebang (1 Août 2007)

&#199;a m'a fait pareil (et &#224; tous-les-ex aussi je crois bien), m&#234;me apr&#232;s avoir mis le pont d'&#233;tain.

Pour l'instant, essaye de zapper la pram 5 ou 6 fois (les 4 touches option - command - p - r enfonc&#233;es &#224; l'allumage de la machine, tu attend que ta machine fasse "bong" 5 ou 6 fois et tu l&#226;ches les touches). Conseil : laisse la machine tourn&#233;e entre 2 et 5 minutes, pour voir si elle va pas sortir de son &#233;cran noir toute seule, &#231;a m'a fait &#231;a quand je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; tenter de la ranimer.


EDIT : essaye aussi par la suite de d&#233;marrer sur l'open firmware pour zapper la nvram (cf google) si &#231;a ne marche toujours pas avec le zappage de la pram.


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Août 2007)

merde je m'était mit dans la réouverture de la machine pour ressouder mieux les micro soudures...:rose: 
je la remonte et je te dit si tu n'est pas partis ou sinon demain


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Août 2007)

ma  palourde marche comme une fusée!!!!!:love:
voilà après avoir bien ressoudé les micro résistances je  referme tous en me disant que  l'écran allait redevenir noir et au miracle le bong dès la première pression sur le bouton.
voilà 1 bonne heure que je la fait allé d'une appli a une autre et je suis tout simplement bluffé. les appli se lancent plus vite, les icônes rebondissent moins longtemps.....
je suis hyper satisfait de cette overclock.
merci a Sebang, guiguilap et pascal 77 d'avoir eu la patience de répondre a toute mais question (niaise parfois).
vraiment merci


----------



## Sebang (1 Août 2007)

Impeccable ! Bravo, félicitations !  

Est-ce que le système reconnait la nouvelle fréquence du processeur directement dans "A propos de ce Mac" ?


Bien joué en tout cas !


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2007)

Oui bravo pour cette réalisation


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

F&#233;licitations, et de rien


----------



## Superparati (1 Août 2007)

bravo et un de plus.
J'en ai une qui attende sur l'&#233;tag&#232;re de se faire chauffer ^^
mon mod&#232;le est le suivant 300Mhz 64 Mo de ram 3,2Go de dd ^^ avec un lecteur de CD mort.
j'avais vu que sur le site de l'overclock Mac cette machine pouvait esp&#233;rer monter &#224; 466Mhz sans toucher au bus puis moins en le passant &#224; 83Mhz


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> merci a Sebang, guiguilap et pascal 77 d'avoir eu la patience de r&#233;pondre a toute mais question (niaise parfois).
> vraiment merci



Et moi, je pue du bec ?


----------



## ncocacola (1 Août 2007)

Tout simplement fantastique, je me suis tap&#233; les 23 pages de ce topic jusqu'&#224; 3h du matin et je suis tout simplement bluff&#233;!!
Bravo &#224; tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Et moi, je pue du bec ?



Ben tu sais, un octopode sorti de l'eau depuis plus d'une journée ... Pas que du bec


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Août 2007)

vraiment dslé guytantakul je n'est remercié que ceux qui m'ont rep hier mais je te remercie énormément aussi de mavoir répondu et guider. 
Sinon la vitesse  est bien reconnu a 400MHz, javais oublié de le mentionner hier mais sebang, si la palourde a démarrer comme la mienne avec un écran noir cest peu être que les résistance st mal soudées.... je ne sais pas :mouais: 
en tout cas cest une bidouille que je conseil car la vitesse augmente vraiment et la palourde est vraiment plus agréable a utiliser :love:


----------



## Superparati (1 Août 2007)

la vitesse est bien reconnu sous Panther/tiger?


----------



## Sebang (1 Août 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> Sinon la vitesse  est bien reconnu a 400MHz, j&#8217;avais oubli&#233; de le mentionner hier mais sebang, si la palourde a d&#233;marrer comme la mienne avec un &#233;cran noir c&#8217;est peu &#234;tre que les r&#233;sistance st mal soud&#233;es.... je ne sais pas :mouais:



Ok, alors il faudra que je recommence, un jour o&#249; j'aurai moins besoin de cette palourde et je me sentirai motiv&#233;.
Peut-&#234;tre aussi que j'ai paniqu&#233; quand j'ai vu que plus rien marchait... Je me suis empress&#233; de tout remettre en place alors que si j'avais insist&#233;, la palourde serait peut-&#234;tre &#224; 500mhz... Ou pas, si c'est pas un processeur certifi&#233; au del&#224;... Va savoir !  

En tout cas, encore bravo ! Bien jou&#233; !


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Août 2007)

j'ai mis la palourde sous panther, donc 400 sous panther. pourquoi?

sinon moi aussi j'ai pas mal stresser quoi j'ai vu que la bête ne répondait plus. 
si tu tente de nouveau sur ta carte de 466 je suis assez intéressé de ton résultat mais jai fini de faire toutes les bidouilles que javais prévus de faire sur cette palourde (sauf la carte airport).
dailleurs cest bien dommage car je commence à bien le connaître ce petit coquillage .
je navais jamais démonté un ordi avant et tout se que jai entreprit a marché. je suis bien heureux et je conseil a tous les apprentis bricoleur (comme moi) de ne pas hésiter car la satisfaction a la fin est assez conséquente.:love:


----------



## Superparati (2 Août 2007)

pour le moment le mien fait la t&#234;te &#224; 466Mhz l'&#233;cran ne veut pas se ralumer  je vais envisager de le descendre &#224; 433Mhz ou 400Mhz, c'est dommage, ira-t-il mieux avec de la p&#226;te thermique &#224; des endroits strat&#233;giques&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Août 2007)

il fait 466 avec une carte m&#232;re de 466 ou tu a fait un overclock de ta 300?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

Je confirme ici ce que je disais &#224; propos des procs, je viens d'overclocker un WallStreet 233 en 266 (pourtant, j'ai pas pouss&#233; tr&#232;s haut, hein !), eh bien, d&#232;s que le proc chauffe un peu, des erreurs (avec plantage) apparaissent.


----------



## Superparati (2 Août 2007)

je r&#233;aliste une overclock sur un iBook G3 300Mhz.
Je vais ajout&#233; de la p&#226;te thermique cette apr&#232;s&#8230;


----------



## Sebang (2 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> je réaliste une overclock sur un iBook G3 300Mhz.
> Je vais ajouté de la pâte thermique cette après



Excellent en tout cas ! Si la machine passe à 466mhz avec de la pâte thermique, ça c'est de l'overclock !


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Excellent en tout cas ! Si la machine passe à 466mhz avec de la pâte thermique, ça c'est de l'overclock !



Cassez quand même pas vos machines pour ça. Le but c'est aussi de les garder longtemps.
D'ailleurs plus on overclock un proc, plus sa durée de vie est réduite ...


----------



## Superparati (2 Août 2007)

c'est &#233;vident !
Pour le moment j'ai un iBook palourde overclock&#233; &#224; 458Mhz et un bus &#224; 83Mhz, il marche depuis 1 an et demi sans montr&#233; signe de fatigue!
&#192; la base c'&#233;tait le mod&#232;le bas de gamme de la seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration avec port FireWire.
D'ailleurs en parlant de cela, j'ai remarqu&#233; que sur la carte m&#232;re des premier iBook l'emplacement pour le port FireWire est pr&#233;vu D!!! mais pas implant&#233;!

Bon sinon je suis sur de la bidouille car carte airport ( rendre une carte PCMCA compatible Airport et &#231;a marche) j'en suis &#224; ma deuxi&#232;me carte comme &#231;a! Plus de 100&#8364; d'&#233;conomie et de la bidouille gratuite!


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Août 2007)

oui d'ailleur tu peu me donner plus de prcesion sur cette carte PCMCA (le site que tu t'es servi et la r&#233;f&#233;rence exact de la carte et ce que tu veu bien me donner....


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je confirme ici ce que je disais à propos des procs, je viens d'overclocker un WallStreet 233 en 266 (pourtant, j'ai pas poussé très haut, hein !), eh bien, dès que le proc chauffe un peu, des erreurs (avec plantage) apparaissent.



ba je ne sais pas mais ma palourde en 400 ne plante pas et je ne remarque pas d'erreur. 

et pourquoi se que tu dit est confirmé


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> ba je ne sais pas mais ma palourde en 400 ne plante pas et je ne remarque pas d'erreur.
> 
> et pourquoi se que tu dit est confirm&#233;



Je disais, il y a quelques jours qu'overclocker un Mac, c'est la loterie, certains, &#231;a passe, d'autres &#231;a passe pas. J'avais d&#233;j&#224; tent&#233; de passer &#224; 300 un G3 beige 266 (plus facile, ce Mac est l'exception qui confirme la r&#232;gle, il a des microswitchs, rien &#224; souder ou dessouder), c'&#233;tait pire, il ne d&#233;marrait plus.

Je vais tenter de passer mon WallStreet 266 &#224; 333* pour voir, mais je ne me fais gu&#232;re d'illusions.


(*) parce que comme pour passer de 233 &#224; 266, il n'y a qu'une seule r&#233;sistance &#224; d&#233;placer.



EDIT : Curieusement, sur le 233 (un PDQ, en fait, WallStreet rev2), les 512 Ko de cache L2 &#233;taient &#224; 117 Mhz. Apr&#232;s le passage &#224; 266, je m'&#233;tais imagin&#233; qu'elle passerait &#224; 133, ou bien qu'elle ne bougerait pas, ben en fait, elle est descendue &#224; 107


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Août 2007)

* oui mais sa te fait d&#233;monter ta machine et du soudage de plus.
d'ailleur pour le soudage j'ai pas trouv&#233; sa vraiment facile car les r&#233;sisitances sont vraiment petites et j'ai un peu peur qu'une se d&#233;croche quand je balade la palourde mais bon l'avantage c'est qu'on trouves ces micro r&#233;sistance sur nimporte quel baladeur...
perso je ne tenterai pas un autre overclock sur le WallStreet car j'aurais peur pour le processeur....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> * oui mais sa te fait démonter ta machine et du soudage de plus.
> d'ailleur pour le soudage j'ai pas trouvé sa vraiment facile car les résisitances sont vraiment petites et j'ai un peu peur qu'une se décroche quand je balade la palourde mais bon l'avantage c'est qu'on trouves ces micro résistance sur nimporte quel baladeur...
> perso je ne tenterai pas un autre overclock sur le WallStreet car j'aurais peur pour le processeur....



Nan, pas sur le 233 overclocké en 266, mais sur le 266 "de base" ! J'ai deux WallStreet, un 233 12 pouces, et un 266 14 pouces.


----------



## Superparati (3 Août 2007)

ramchamcham=>Pour la carte PCMCA il faut trouver soit une Wavelan Lucent Gold, Lucen Orinoco Silver/ gold/ ou autre  mais de cette marque en 802.11b
La mienne est une Lucen Orinoco Silver 802.11b format pcmca
Je l'ai trouv&#233; sur Ebay

sinon l'overclock a march&#233; mais que pour 400Mhz il tourne bien mieux qu'auparavant!!!
Il suffit juste que je trouve une barrette de 256Mo et un nouveau disque dur &#231;a serait vraiment le pied!
La carte airport fonctionne aussi maintenant c'est excellent tout &#231;a deux jour de bidouille &#231;a occupe!


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Août 2007)

suite a une rapide recherche sur ebay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/WLan-W-Lan-PCMCI...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

je te conseille de mettre 512 de ram et 80 Go de HD plus le wifi :love: :love: :love: 
c'est simpleje ne touche plus a mon macbook depuis que j'ai fait l'overclock franchement mais potes sont tous fou de ma palourde 

je suis trop fière


----------



## Superparati (3 Août 2007)

80Go c'est peut-&#234;tre trop pour moi sachant que derni&#232;re j'ai pas mal de disque dur externe et 100Go sur mon iBook et d'autre bricole. Ce dont j'aurai certainement besoin c'est d'un disque dur rapide car pour le moment c'est celui d'origine!!
Pour la carte wifi c'est dans la poche je ferai des photos!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> 80Go c'est peut-être trop pour moi



Pitêt, mais c'est ce qu'on trouve de plus petit aujourd'hui en disque 2,5 pouces neuf, et comme les gens ont tendance à vendre l'occase plus cher que le neuf ...


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Août 2007)

en effet si tu a des HD externe c'est clair que 8OGo c'est trop.
mais avec l'USB1...:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:     

sinon je ne comprd pas "dans la poche" pour la carte wifi..
tu peut me dire si la tienne est similaire a celle du lien?
et pour le site de montage, je ne trouve que celui ci, mais avec une carte viao qu'il ne faut pas trop bricoler: http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/PhotoAlbum36.html
dc tu peux me donner l'adresse de montage car je suppose qu'il faut enlever l'entenne couper la carte etc etc...


----------



## Superparati (3 Août 2007)

&#192; priori la carte viao &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s simple &#224; monter! Pas de bidouille il suffit juste de tirer sur le cache en plastique qui d&#233;passe.
Si tu veux utiliser une carte type pcmcia comme j'ai fait la oui c'est plus compliqu&#233; il faut couper/souder.
En image 

Ha c'est vrai j'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; l'USB 1 vue que mon autre palourde poss&#232;de le firewire ^^, bref pas grave^^

Pascal 77=> c'est vrai je mettrai un bon disque dur rapide un 60Go 7200tr.
et puis il faut que je lui mets aussi un lecteur de CD interne avec le cache externe de couleur, le mien est hs
il y a encore du boulot mais j'attendrai la rentr&#233; pour tout &#231;a!


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> Pascal 77=> c'est vrai je mettrai un bon disque dur rapide un 60Go 7200tr.
> et puis il faut que je lui mets aussi un lecteur de CD interne avec le cache externe de couleur, le mien est hs
> il y a encore du boulot mais j'attendrai la rentré pour tout ça!



Tu n'as pas trouvé de lecteur Blu-Ray à ce format ?


----------



## Superparati (3 Août 2007)

effectivement je pense que &#231;a va &#234;tre tr&#232;s difficile!!!!!!!!!!!
il me faut juste un graveur CD/lecteur de DVD


----------



## Sebang (5 Août 2007)

Je suis en train d'essayer le fameux (fumeux ?) CPU Speed Accelerator et je trouve que la machine fonctionne effectivement un peu plus rapidement sur l'application au premier plan.

C'est moi qui hallucine ou il y a vraiment des cas ou ce truc fonctionne ?
(Perso, ca rend mon PowerMac G4 completement instable alors que sur l'iBook, ca a l'air de fonctionner plutot pas mal. :mouais: 

Et bravo pour vos multiples overclocks a succes ! J'ai l'air con moi avec mon truc qui a foire... :rateau:


----------



## Superparati (7 Août 2007)

L'overclock n'est pas chose facile, mais pas non plus insurmontable!!
il suffit de ne pas trembler et c'est bon 
en tout cas le mien est bien plus r&#233;actif maintenant! m&#234;me avec 64Mo de ram!!


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

Je voulais savoir, le maximum en DD, c'est 128 Go ? Je compte acheter un 120 Go donc je voulais savoir


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je voulais savoir, le maximum en DD, c'est 128 Go ? Je compte acheter un 120 Go donc je voulais savoir



Oui c'est ça. Mais c'est peut-être beaucoup pour une telle machine ?


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

c'est moins cher qu'un 60 Go sur MacWay


----------



## Superparati (7 Août 2007)

Maximum 128Go effectivement du fait de la norme ATA que poss&#232;de le palourde

tu es sur guiguilap??? car j'ai regard&#233; les prix justement la semaine derni&#232;re, un 80Go est effectivement moins cher qu'un 60, le 40 est trop cher rapport capacit&#233;/prix


----------



## guiguilap (7 Août 2007)

ben c'est quasi le m&#234;me prix !

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html (et faire compatibilit&#233; > iBook G3)


----------



## Superparati (7 Août 2007)

Effectivement c'est impressionnant!!
Je vais dans ce cas l&#224; changer mes plans!!
je changerais les disques durs des deux iBook palourde le 120Go ira dans le plus puissant et celui qui est d&#233;j&#224; dans le plus rapide ira dans l'autre ce qui me donnera respectivement 120Go et 60Go, et j'oubliai un 160Go pour mon iBook tout d&#233;pendra de ce que je ferai d&#232;s la rentr&#233; en parlant bien sur d'achat (un new ordi peut-&#234;tre iMac ou Mac Pro sachant que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un 20" wilde!!)


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> ben c'est quasi le même prix !
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html (et faire compatibilité > iBook G3)



Et quasi identique à l'assembleur du coin de nos rues. Pas la peine de payer des frais de ports


----------



## Superparati (7 Août 2007)

&#231;a je ne sais pas&#8230;&#8230; du cot&#233; de chez moi je sis que le vendeur de mat&#233;riel informatique se faisait une belle marge sur chaque disque dur en gros il vend des disque dur &#224; 140&#8364; que je peux obtenir &#224; 100&#8364; :-/ mais cela a peut-&#234;tre chang&#233;&#8230;&#8230; faut aller voir de tout mani&#232;re!
Mais une chose est sur c'est que les prix vont continuer &#224; baisser pour les disques dur de moins de 120Go. 
Donc excellent pour nos affaires!!!
En tout cas les graveurs de CD pour palourde sont toujours aussi cher voir trop!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> Mais une chose est sur c'est que les prix vont continuer &#224; baisser pour les disques dur de moins de 120Go.
> Donc excellent pour nos affaires!!!



Pas s&#251;r, en dessous de 120 Go, on ne trouve plus que 80 Go, mais pour combien de temps encore (j'ai eu du bol, j'ai pu acheter un 40 Go pour mon WallStreet juste avant qu'ils ne disparaissent du march&#233; ) ?


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Août 2007)

slt a tous.
j'ai de nouveau besoin d'un petit coup de pouce  pour trouver cette carte sony: PCWA-C150S.
je ne la trouve nul part.elle est nommé pas mal de fois sur macgé mais les topic dates de 2004.... 
rien sur ebay france et dans le monde entier... 
du coup je ne sais pas si la différence de tarif entre la première génértion de carte airport et la sony.
bref.
si un de vous connait quelques site sur les carte wifi PC....


----------



## pimboli4212 (9 Août 2007)

Alors j'ai cherch&#233; sur ebay.fr, ebay.com, 2xmoinscher, cdiscount, mistergoodeal, grosbill et j'ai finalement trouv&#233; http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SONY-Vaio-Wireless-LAN-PC-Card-PCWA-C150S_W0QQitemZ130141724469QQihZ003QQcategoryZ45001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
enjoy


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2007)

À supposer que le vendeur veuille bien modifier ses pré-requis et expédier hors du Royaume uni...


----------



## pimboli4212 (9 Août 2007)

Arf désolé


----------



## Sebang (10 Août 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> À supposer que le vendeur veuille bien modifier ses pré-requis et expédier hors du Royaume uni...



Il suffit de lui demander : rare sont les vendeurs qui refusent d'envoyer à l'étranger quand on arrive à communiquer (en Anglais ou autre langue).




Sinon, après une dizaine de jours de tests et autres utilisations, j'en ai déduis que le mieux pour lire les DivX, c'est de repasser sous OS9 en installant le codec DivX officiel 5.1.1 (dernière version supportant OS9) et de les lire directement dans Quicktime 5.

Pour le flash, la dernière version supportée pour OS9 est la version 7 et je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit suffisant pour YouTube. J'essaye ça plus tard.

J'ai finalement réussi aujourd'hui à faire un quadri-boot : OSX et OS 9.2.2 (en Japonais) sur la même partition, une partition OS 9 (en Français) et une partition avec Kubuntu (je préfère KDE à Gnome, donc j'ai changé de bord   ). 

C'est là où la touche "option" au démarrage devient indispensable !   


Ça n'a pas été super dur, mais plutôt très long à réaliser à cause de multiples essais infructueux et donc restauration complète du système faite 3 fois (environ 3h pour chaque essai...).


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Alors j'ai cherch&#233; sur ebay.fr, ebay.com, 2xmoinscher, cdiscount, mistergoodeal, grosbill et j'ai finalement trouv&#233; http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SONY-Vaio-Wireless-LAN-PC-Card-PCWA-C150S_W0QQitemZ130141724469QQihZ003QQcategoryZ45001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> enjoy



*Ca vous tuerais de mettre un titre &#224; vos liens pour qu'ils n'apparaissent pas entier quand ils sont super long (ce qui d&#233;forme la zone de post en largeur ...) ?*


```
[ URL="http://blablablablablablablablabla]Mon lien[/URL] 

Ce qui donne : [URL="http://blablablablablablablablabla]Mon lien[/URL]
```
_(sans l'espace apr&#232;s le crochet bien sur)_


----------



## ramchamcham (10 Août 2007)

je ne comprd pas pourquoi cette carte est si rare.: 
pas une en france...
de plus la fin de l'enchère est dans 5 jours et je ne suis pas sûr de la remporter 
il n'y a pas d'enchère encor donc j'attend pour cette annonce mais vraiment merci pimboli4212.
je continue donc mes recherches et si je trouve c'est jackpote car il ne doit pas y avoir que moi que cette carte intéresse


----------



## pimboli4212 (10 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> *Ca vous tuerais de mettre un titre à vos liens pour qu'ils n'apparaissent pas entier quand ils sont super long (ce qui déforme la zone de post en largeur ...) ?*
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Mdr, imagine toi que j'ai essayer, mais que j'ai eu un bogue d'affichage avec safari (j'ai la béta en même temps ...) qui m'a empécher de voir quand se terminer le lien, je n'ai donc pas pu mettre un titre (sinon en soit, je suis tout à fait de ton point de vu, j'aurais du )

Pour la carte => de rien, ça m'a pris euh 3 minutes à tout caser 

Et pour sebang, rooooo KDE :mouais:  :rateau: Gnome est plus zôlie :love: (désolé du message floodeux )


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Mdr, imagine toi que j'ai essayer, mais que j'ai eu un bogue d'affichage avec safari (j'ai la b&#233;ta en m&#234;me temps ...) qui m'a emp&#233;cher de voir quand se terminer le lien, je n'ai donc pas pu mettre un titre (sinon en soit, je suis tout &#224; fait de ton point de vu, j'aurais du )



Ok si c'est Safari 3, alors tu es excus&#233;  Ca fait longtemps qu'il est pass&#233; &#224; la poubelle chez moi ! Par contre j'ai l'habitude de taper les balises &#224; la main, comme &#231;a pas de probl&#232;me avec des fonctions qui marchent plus ou moins bien sur les diff&#233;rents navigateurs ...

Sinon pour la carte Wifi, tu en trouverais surement plus sur ebay Japon ?


----------



## ramchamcham (10 Août 2007)

je n'est rien trouvé pour singapour et pour hong kong. 
cette carte commence a me gonfler. 
je ne la trouve nul part.
je me demade si je ne vis pas finir par utiliser la dremel


----------



## pimboli4212 (10 Août 2007)

Lol oui c'est safari 3 (flemme de le jeter )

Pour ce qui est des balises, j'ai la m&#234;me habitude, j'avais voulu essayer pour une fois => verdict: j'aurais pas du 

Sinon mdr pour la dremel esp&#232;ce de brute, pauvres composants :rateau:

Ps: je vais refaire un tour de recherche, des fois que ... 

edit: vive le canada


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !  

Je voulais d&#233;j&#224; vous dire que j'ai re&#231;u le chargeur, c'est parfait  Mon travail de restauration va donc commencer.... Je vais tout d'abord ajouter un nouveau DD 120 Go que je ne vais pas tarder a commender sur MacWay !

Je voulais savoir, si je pouvais brancher ce DD sur mon MacPro via cet adaptateur pour installer Tiger et donc contourner la limite du port Fireware, ou si on ne peut pas installer d'OS sur un DD USB.  

Sinon, vaut il mieux Tiger ou Panther sur un iBook 300 Mhz avec (bientot) 564 mo de RAM ?  

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Je voulais d&#233;j&#224; vous dire que j'ai re&#231;u le chargeur, c'est parfait  Mon travail de restauration va donc commencer.... Je vais tout d'abord ajouter un nouveau DD 120 Go que je ne vais pas tarder a commender sur MacWay !
> 
> ...



Le syst&#232;me maximum que puisse supporter un Palourde "Graphite 366" "Tangerine" ou "Blueberry" (300 ou 366 Mhz) est Mac OS X 10.3.9, seul les mod&#232;les "Indigo" et "Graphite 466" (366 ou 466 Mhz), munis d'un port Firewire int&#233;gr&#233; peuvent faire tourner Tiger (m&#234;me probl&#232;me que pour les iMac de 233 &#224; 350 Mhz, Tiger ne tourne pas sur un Mac d&#233;pourvu du Firewire int&#233;gr&#233; ) !

Par ailleurs, sur un PowerMac, il n'y &#224; pas QUE l'installation d'un syst&#232;me qui ne peut pas se faire sur un disque USB, le d&#233;marrage du Mac ne fonctionne pas non plus. Il n'y a que trois mani&#232;res de d&#233;marrer un Palourde 300 ou 366 : Disque dur interne, CD/DVD syst&#232;me, ou netboot (d&#233;marrage sur un syst&#232;me h&#233;berg&#233; par un serveur sous OS X server au travers du r&#233;seau).


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je voulais savoir, si je pouvais brancher ce DD sur mon MacPro via cet adaptateur pour installer Tiger et donc contourner la limite du port Fireware, ou si on ne peut pas installer d'OS sur un DD USB.



Je préfère de loin celui de NewerTech.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le système maximum que puisse supporter un Palourde "Graphite 366" "Tangerine" ou "Blueberry" (300 ou 366 Mhz) est Mac OS X 10.3.9, seul les modèles "Indigo" et "Graphite 466" (366 ou 466 Mhz), munis d'un port Firewire intégré peuvent faire tourner Tiger (même problème que pour les iMac de 233 à 350 Mhz, Tiger ne tourne pas sur un Mac dépourvu du Firewire intégré ) !



La tu parles de support officiel et de DVD d'install qui bloque sur le modèle. Mais si tu installes Tiger sur un DD 2"5 et qu'ensuite tu le mets dans l'iBook 300, est-ce que ça marche ?

Pour Panther, c'est ce que j'avais du faire, install depuis mon Titanium dans un boitier externe parce que j'avais la version DVD de Panther.


----------



## CBi (15 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon pour la carte Wifi, tu en trouverais surement plus sur ebay Japon ?



Au Japon, c'est Yahoo! Auctions plus que eBay qui a la cote, mais évidemment il faut lire le japonais !  

Avantage = le prix des véritables cartes wifi commence à baisser, avec en plus un change yen-euro très favorable.


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je préfère de loin celui de NewerTech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oui, j'avais lu qu'on pouvait via un autre ordinateur, et remettre le DD dans la Palourde


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

Vu le bordel pour d&#233;monter/remonter le disque dur du palourde, je ne m'y risquerais pas. De toute fa&#231;on, sur une petite config, la vertion la plus r&#233;active de Mac OS X reste Panther (le pr&#233;binding am&#233;lior&#233; de Tiger fait que les applis se chargent un peu plus vite, d'o&#249; cette impression de rapidit&#233;, mais les tests que j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; m'ont d&#233;montr&#233;s qu'ensuite, elles tournent un peu moins vite que sous Panther).


----------



## Sebang (15 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Au Japon, c'est Yahoo! Auctions plus que eBay qui a la cote, mais évidemment il faut lire le japonais !
> 
> Avantage = le prix des véritables cartes wifi commence à baisser, avec en plus un change yen-euro très favorable.




eBay Japon n'existe plus depuis un moment, et pour pouvoir acheter sur Yahoo Auction, encore faut-il trouver quelqu'un qui parle Anglais (très dur au Japon), qui envoie à l'étranger (encore plus dur) et qui veut bien que tu le payes avec autre chose qu'un virement bancaire national ! (je suis confronté au problème tous les jours ou presque, c'est pour ça que je me permet... :rateau: )

Donc ce n'est pas une solution, à moins qu'il ait des contacts au Japon.


Ensuite, pour ce qui est de l'install sur un disque externe, je crois effectivement que les Mac PowerPC ne peuvent pas démarrer sur de l'USB. Donc il faudrait démonter la palourde et remettre le DD après. Je pense que ça serait possible, mais limite de l'acharnement vu que Panther fonctionne très bien dessus (c'est sûr, y'a pas Spotlight et autres accessoires de Tiger...).

Après c'est sûr que pour la bidouille pure, ça serait moi je démonterai ma palourde, installerait Tiger sur le DD et remettrait le DD dedans. Mais c'est vraiment parce que j'aime mon mandarine.


----------



## ramchamcham (15 Août 2007)

lol.CBi pour yahoo car le japonais pour moi ce ne sont que des petits dessins...
mais il y a des offres sympas: [ URL="http://http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n53171813]iBook introuvable chez nous[/url]
et pour les carte je ne sais vraiment pas laquelle est la plus avantageuse car je ne comprd vraiment rien...
merci de votre aide


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu le bordel pour démonter/remonter le disque dur du palourde, je ne m'y risquerais pas. De toute façon, sur une petite config, la vertion la plus réactive de Mac OS X reste Panther (le prébinding amélioré de Tiger fait que les applis se chargent un peu plus vite, d'où cette impression de rapidité, mais les tests que j'ai réalisé m'ont démontrés qu'ensuite, elles tournent un peu moins vite que sous Panther).



Le soucis c'est que je ne trouves pas de Panther version CD à acheter   Tu aurais un bon plan  ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 faire danse de la panthere ! CD tomber du ciel ! Tout bénef !


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

On sait jamais, il en vend peut-etre


----------



## guytantakul (15 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> On sait jamais, il en vend peut-etre



En ce cas, Guillaume faire danse du MP ! Bien plus efficace et moins dérangeant ! Hugh !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

Vous fatiguez pas, le seul que j'ai en stock est utilis&#233;, et c'est une licence "mise &#224; jour Jaguar monoposte", donc ... 


Edith : Sinon ... Ou bien ... Et encore ... Voire m&#234;me


----------



## CBi (17 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Le soucis c'est que je ne trouves pas de Panther version CD &#224; acheter   Tu aurais un bon plan  ?



Je crois qu'il va falloir que tu te mettes s&#233;rieusement &#224; apprendre le japonais !

Softs Apple chez MacSupport Fukuoka

Plus pr&#232;s de chez toi, peut-&#234;tre = les occasions de Price Minister



PS qui n'a rien &#224; voir: je pense vraiment que cette vid&#233;o a sa place sur ce fil  =
[YOUTUBE]t2BkAvSW1kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## guiguilap (17 Août 2007)

je connais bien PriceMinister (je vends beaucoup de choses là bàs), mais j'ai meme pas pensé de regarder :rateau:


----------



## pimboli4212 (17 Août 2007)

J'étais allé voir sur price (mais pas pour la même chose => pour la carte internet sans fil )

Sinon, la vidéo est terrible, je l'avais jamais vu en plus :rateau:


----------



## Sebang (18 Août 2007)

Excellente vid&#233;o 

Oh yes it is !  


Pour chasser la Panther, as-tu regard&#233; les annonces ici sur MacG&#233; sinon ? S'il n'y a rien, essaye d'en envoyer une disant que tu cherches &#224; acheter Panther et attend patiemment en regardant d'autres sites comme Price Minister, 2xmoinscher, MacWay (?), etc...


----------



## guiguilap (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai install&#233; mon nouveau Disque Dur, et en essayant d'installer Panther (et oui, j'ai trouv&#233; ), au moment ou je doit choisir le disque de destination, ca me dit que OS X ne peut etre install&#233; sur ce disque dur ? Que faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2007)

Pit&#234;t partitionner le dit disque dur de fa&#231;on &#224; ce que la premi&#232;re partition n'exc&#232;de pas 7,99 Go et demander l'install de Mac OS sur celle ci ? 

T'es &#224; jour, point de vue firmware ?


----------



## guiguilap (19 Août 2007)

Ben niveau partitionnement c'est ce que j'ai fait, je l'ai refait ce matin et ca marche  

Merci bien


----------



## guiguilap (19 Août 2007)

Bon, ca peut parraitre bizarre, mais je trouve aucun moyen de passer la palurde en francais... :mouais: Ca faisait d&#233;j&#224; pareil avec 10,2,2...


----------



## CBi (20 Août 2007)

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible mais une idée = en cherchant à installer un Mac OS aussi compact que possible, n'aurais-tu pas décliqué _toutes_ les langues dans l'installation custom ? Ce qui expliquerait qu'il ne reste que l'anglais.


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2007)

Non, j'ai rien enlev&#233;, juste ajout&#233; X11 (Sur 60 Go, pas besoin de compacter, ca change du 3 Go )


----------



## Sebang (20 Août 2007)

Tu passes bien par le préférence système "International" pour changer la langue (premier onglet, glisser "Français" en haut de la liste) ?


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2007)

Le soucis c'est que je peux rien glisser...


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2007)

Si enfait je peux, mais quand je glisse, ca fait rien


----------



## Sebang (20 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si enfait je peux, mais quand je glisse, ca fait rien



Alors, glisse "Français" en haut de la liste et ferme ta session ou redémarre pour voir...


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2007)

Le red&#233;marrage fait rien


----------



## Sebang (22 Août 2007)

C'est bizarre que ca ne fasse rien...  

Dans ce cas desole, je ne connais pas d'autres moyens de changer la langue d'OSX. Je l'ai fait a de multiples reprises et encore recemment et c'est bien normalement la methode qui permet de changer la langue.

Peut-etre le Francais n'est pas installe comme le suggerer CBi ?


----------



## Sebang (26 Septembre 2007)

Petit update rapide de la machine :

Le lecteur DVD étant mort depuis quelques semaines (peut-être pendant l'overclock foiré ?),  et ceci étant assez handicapant, j'ai enfin trouvé les fonds pour m'en acheter un nouveau.

J'ai donc monté hier dans le mandarine le combo Toshiba SD-R2412 acheté sur eBay pour 30 euros, issu d'un iBook G3 900mhz 14 pouces en panne (d'après le vendeur).

Je suis content puisque bien sûr il fonctionne parfaitement (modèle Apple), mais aussi parce que c'est la première fois que je peux graver quelque chose avec cette machine.  


Au niveau des updates futures, je compte bien le passer à Leopard quand il sortira. Oui je sais que Leopard n'est pas censé fonctionner sur G3, mais il y aura bien des courageux pour nous sortir des patchs. Et puis même si ça ne marche pas très bien, c'est pas grave, c'est juste pour le plaisir de la bidouille.


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2007)

Int&#233;ressant ton upgrade. Le lecteur combo se comporte donc sans soucis ?

Et il rentrait pile poil &#224; la place de l'autre ?

Est-ce qu'on en trouve facilement ?

Si le Toshiba SD-R2414 fonctionne sans soucis, est aussi le cas des mod&#232;les sup&#233;rieurs ?
Ce sont les SD-R2412 ( DVD-R/DVD-RW/CD-R/CD-RW) et SD-R6572 (DVD&#177;R/RW)


----------



## Sebang (26 Septembre 2007)

> Si le Toshiba SD-R2414 fonctionne sans soucis, est aussi le cas des mod&#232;les sup&#233;rieurs ?
> Ce sont les SD-R2412 ( DVD-R/DVD-RW/CD-R/CD-RW) et SD-R6572 (DVD&#177;R/RW)


A priori, je te dirai que oui, mais il est possible qu'il y ait des probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233;, corrig&#233;s sans doute avec notre ami Patch Burn. 

Il y a quelques temps, je sais que tous-les-ex (contributeur actif de ce topic) avais eu des probl&#232;mes avec un combo Samsung pas du tout reconnu.
Toshiba &#233;tant connu chez Apple, peut-&#234;tre le probl&#232;me ne se pose pas ? J'avais d&#233;j&#224; bien chang&#233; le Superdrive de mon Powerbook 12" contre un graveur double couche "non certifi&#233;" Apple (donc du commerce) sans aucun soucis, avec l'aide de Patch Burn.

Disons que pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me avec les Toshiba sur cet iBook. Le lecteur CD d'origine &#233;tait un Toshiba livr&#233; par Apple, le lecteur DVD qui marche plus &#233;tait un Toshiba issu d'un portable Toshiba et donc le combo Toshiba est livr&#233; par Apple.



> Int&#233;ressant ton upgrade. Le lecteur combo se comporte donc sans soucis ?
> 
> Et il rentrait pile poil &#224; la place de l'autre ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'on en trouve facilement ?



En tout cas, ce SD-R2412 est rentr&#233; au millim&#232;tre dans la machine (le connecteur de la nappe est le m&#234;me). J'ai remis le chassis sp&#233;cial qui entoure le lecteur et j'ai bien s&#251;r du coller une nouvelle fois la fa&#231;ade mandarine en plastique, puisque j'avais d&#233;j&#224; tout lim&#233; la derni&#232;re fois. A noter que les boutons pour l'ejection et pour l'ejection forc&#233;e (avec un trombone) ne sont pas op&#233;rationnelles car pas situ&#233;s au m&#234;me endroit que sur le lecteur CD d'origine.

J'ai d&#233;marr&#233; la machine et tout &#233;tait reconnu d'office, sans rien faire : reconnu par utilitaire de disque, Toast et iTunes du premier jet. &#199;a m'a fait plaisir que &#231;a marche !

Par contre je n'arrive plus &#224; d&#233;marrer sur les Desktop CD d'Ubuntu (autant 6.06 que 7.04). Dommage, je voulais montrer &#231;a &#224; un pote et lorsque je tente de d&#233;marrer dessus, les couleurs de l'&#233;cran s'inversent et le dossier avec le point d'interrogation au d&#233;marrage clignote sans fin...  
Ah... Les joies de Linux...  


Et pour ce qui est de savoir si on en trouve facilement, aucune id&#233;e ! Si tu optes pour eBay, moi j'ai cherch&#233; avec les mots clefs "combo ibook" et ce r&#233;sultat est tomb&#233; avec plusieurs Sony CRX-820 qui doivent marcher tout aussi bien (mais ils sont beaucoup plus bruyants &#224; l'utilisation : exp&#233;rience personnelle puisque c'est le combo que j'avais sur mon ex-iBook G3 800mhz)


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Octobre 2007)

Re bonjour à tous.....salut Seb.

J'ai bien eu des difficultés avec un combo Samsung qui n'a jamais été reconnu, par contre j'ai installé sur la palourde orange un  superdrive Matshita UJ 840 qui est en fait reconnu comme un Matshita UJ 831S.
Il est en fait reconnu par Toast 6, ce qui provoque sa reconnaissance par Mac os 9 qui est sur l'autre partition, allez comprendre quelque chose.

Ca fait un moment que je ne venais plus sur le forum faute de temps, mais je suis heureux de voir qu'il y a encore du monde qui se bat sur le sujet.
Entre temps, j'ai upgradé un ibook vert pour un copain, avec une carte 466 se achetée aux USA, le tout marche trés bien.
Je compte bien tenter Léopard à sa sortie aussi.

Je vous tiens au courant.
jb


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

Je pense pas passer ma palourde bleu plus loin car à 300 Mhz, je pense pas que Leopard passera et ce serait surement du temps perdu.

Mais bon l'essentiel c'est de garder une de ces belles machines.


----------



## tous-les-ex (7 Octobre 2007)

Avec en plus une mémoire vidéo de 8 au lieu de 16 sur les 466 firewire.
La solution: acheter aux états unis une carte mére de 466 firewire, celle que j'ai fait venir pour mon copain a coutée 93 euros port compris.
Le transport prend 5 ou 6 jours.
Pour les amateurs d'UBUNTU sur palourde, il y a ce site:
http://blog.effraie.org/post/Feisty-Fawn-sur-Power-PC.
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas la derniére version installée, mais l'avant derniére.
J'ai par contre un petit souci énervant, Mac os PANTHER en dual boot avec UBUNTU, s'ouvre parfois avec une résolution bizarre qui doit être du 640, je pense.
Je vais donc un de ces jours réinstaller tout le monde.......
Si d'autres bidouilleurs ont connu ça, je suis preneur.
jb


----------



## Sebang (10 Octobre 2007)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Avec en plus une mémoire vidéo de 8 au lieu de 16 sur les 466 firewire.




Salut tous-les-ex !  Ça faisait longtemps ! 

Juste une petite correction : la mémoire vidéo est de 4mb sur les 300mhz et de 8mb sur les 466 Firewire.

Pour ce qui est de la perte de temps relative à l'installation de Leopard, je dirais que ça fait partie du jeu.  
Mais en même temps, je ne sais pas trop si ça sera possible in fine... (blocage à l'installation ou pire, des applications qui ne se lancent pas car pas prévues pour les G3 ? On verra ça)


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2007)

Oui il y a un moment ou il faut un peu arrêter. Déjà on a pousser nos palourdes très loin par rapport à l'origine.

Il faudra passer à des gammes plus récentes pour continuer avec les derniers softs 

Et puis moi la Palourde me permettra de garder une machine OS 9 juste au cas ou.


----------



## CBi (11 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il y a un moment ou il faut un peu arrêter. Déjà on a pousser nos palourdes très loin par rapport à l'origine.
> 
> Il faudra passer à des gammes plus récentes pour continuer avec les derniers softs
> 
> Et puis moi la Palourde me permettra de garder une machine OS 9 juste au cas ou.



Finalement OS 9 n'est pas mal c'est vrai. Mais il faut quand même préciser pour ceux qui seraient tentés par un palourde que, même si Léopard est sans doute hors de question, Panther tourne très bien sur un palourde orange, et Tiger sur un 466


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Finalement OS 9 n'est pas mal c'est vrai. Mais il faut quand même préciser pour ceux qui seraient tentés par un palourde que, même si Léopard est sans doute hors de question, Panther tourne très bien sur un palourde orange, et Tiger sur un 466



Tout a fait, le mien est en dual boot Panther/OS9. 

Si Steve n'avais pas tout bloqué, j'aurais aimé avoir aussi BeOS 5 dessus aussi, mais bon ...

En attendant il est encore chez ma mère (elle ne supportait plus le bruit et la place du PM 5500), mais dès que j'ai une nouvelle machine, un de mes mini G4 la remplacera chez elle et retour au bercail pour la palourde.


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Octobre 2007)

Juste une petite correction : la mémoire vidéo est de 4mb sur les 300mhz et de 8mb sur les 466 Firewire.


De toute façon, ça ne fait pas beaucoup, et c'est l'un des points les plus faibles des palourdes.
J'ai du mal m'exprimer, le temps passé sur nos palourdes n'est pas perdu, ça fait sacrément phosphorer, en plus.

Mais pour être sur de pouvoir faire tourner léopard, je suis en train de réparer un G4 12" 1.33 ghz ( je t'en parle en mp, Seb ).
En attendant, toujours pas d'overclocking ( ça fai peur en plus, ça.....), ni d'upgrade de la résolution de la dalle ( ça aussi, ça fait peur !!!!! plusieurs amis chercheurs américains ont fait cramer leur IBOOK )

Pour l'instant, j'essaye de bricoler l'IBM THINKPAD R50e de ma petite fille, elle a balbutié une histoire d'orage, mais l'alim qui marche encore et le clavier collant m'orientent directement vers le verre de coca dans le clavier !!!!! bref, l'horreur, avec je pense un changement de carte mére et ça ne court pas les rues.
A bientot.
jb


----------



## Superparati (12 Octobre 2007)

ce qui risque d'autant plus gêner pour le futur Os c'est au niveau de la résolution de l'écran.
Bon nombres d'applications ne pourront pas fonctionner avec du 800x600


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> ce qui risque d'autant plus gêner pour le futur Os c'est au niveau de la résolution de l'écran.
> Bon nombres d'applications ne pourront pas fonctionner avec du 800x600



Le G4 12" passe le 1024x768


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> ce qui risque d'autant plus gêner pour le futur Os c'est au niveau de la résolution de l'écran.
> Bon nombres d'applications ne pourront pas fonctionner avec du 800x600



Oui c'est un problème en effet que je n'avais pas évoqué mais qui est souvent embêtant. Ne serais qu'utiliser les préférences en 800*600 avec le dock visible, ce n'est pas toujours simple ...


----------



## Superparati (12 Octobre 2007)

Je parlais de l'iBook G3 (topic palourde  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> Je parlais de l'iBook G3 (topic palourde  )



J'ai cru que tu répondais à tous-les-ex, le post juste avant le tien !


----------



## Superparati (12 Octobre 2007)

ha non j'apportais juste une pierre supplémentaire!

j'ai ressemant installer une version serveur de Panther, et je me suis trouvé justement dans ce cas de figure (impossible d'utiliser les applications serveur à cause de la résolution de l'écran)
et j'ai pensé que le problème pourrai survenir sans souris sur une version Utilisateur
Peut-être pas directement (avec un message d'erreur vous indiquant que votre résolution n'est pas exploitable avec cette application)
Là le problème viendra tout simplement d'un problème d'utilisation de l'application mal adapter pour les petites résolutions


----------



## Sebang (14 Octobre 2007)

iMovie en est d'ailleurs le premier exemple : la version 3 deja ne supportait que le 1024x768 au minimum, et elle ne date pourtant pas d'hier.

Pour les curieux, sachez que iPhoto 08 fonctionne sur le palourde. C'est sur c'est pas franchement rapide, mais bon, au moins ca marche.


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> iMovie en est d'ailleurs le premier exemple : la version 3 deja ne supportait que le 1024x768 au minimum, et elle ne date pourtant pas d'hier.
> 
> Pour les curieux, sachez que iPhoto 08 fonctionne sur le palourde. C'est sur c'est pas franchement rapide, mais bon, au moins ca marche.



Est-ce que le diaporama fonctionne aussi ? Sur le palourde orange de mes parents, il y a iPhoto je crois version 5 qui fonctionne très bien mais refuse les diaporamas pour cause de résolution d'écran...


----------



## Superparati (15 Octobre 2007)

Hmm si mes souvenir sont bon, iPhoto 6 fonction en mode diaporama sur une iBook palourde 
donc la version 5 ne doit pas poser de soucis, quant à la version 8 je ne sais pas ^^


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2007)

le diaporama de la version 6 fonctionne sur l'ibook 366 et 466 dv, ceux qui ont la carte rage 128.


----------



## TheRV (7 Novembre 2007)

felicitation pour la bidouille.

Moi meme possesseur d'un iBook mandarine 300Mhz achet&#233; en occaz il y a 4 ans et demi, je me suis aussi lanc&#233; dans la iBidouille.

La batterie (que je n'ai pas chang&#233 tient encore 4h en mettant la luminosit&#233; au minimum et en utilisant MacJournal (text edit am&#233;lior&#233 pour prendre des notes en cours. ma Palourde me sert presque tous les jours 

J'ai r&#233;cemment pass&#233; le DD &#224; 10Go et la RAM de 192 &#224; 320 Mo. La machine fonctionne au poil rien &#224; redire, sauf peut etre un bug dans airport .b concernant les reseau en WPA injoignables.

Lors de l'achat de palourde, celle-ci avait un connecteur USB defaillant (une pate cass&#233. Je l'ai d&#233;soud&#233; et remis un neuf. Ca marche nikel maintenant (co&#251;t de l'operation : 1&#8364; et un fer &#224; souder). De plus il avait eu un accident de caf&#233; et &#233;tait vraiment tr&#232;s sale. Netoyage de toutes les touches, plus de la coque au coton de tige.

Il y a qq moi j'ai voulu le switcher en bleu. J'ai trovu&#233; une coque d'occaz (en meme tps que el dd de 10go et la ram) et j'ai chang&#233; tous les elements. ce fu un peu compliqu&#233;, notamment au niveau de la poign&#233;e car je n'ai jamais reussi &#224; retendre les ressorts aussi fortement qu'&#224; l'orgine avec une pince &#224; epiler...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

Dans le genre "Exploit", j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; pour ma fille (11 ans) un Palourde "300", sur lequel j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; deux bidouilles d'enfert :

- J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire tenir dans le disque de 3 Go Mac OS 9.2.2 ET Mac OS X 10.3.9, ainsi que les logiciels dont elle se sert (sous OS X, c'est aMsn et Safari, principalement, le reste est sous OS 9, des jeux pour l'essentiel, et il reste 800 Mo de libre pour bosser, je vous dis pas les installs "personalis&#233;es" d'enfert que j'ai du concocter ! :rateau:

- Il n'avait plus de batterie. je l'ai ouverte, j'ai vir&#233; les &#233;l&#233;ments morts, et les ai remplac&#233;s par d'autres en provenance d'une batterie de WallStreet (il a fallu retailler s&#233;v&#232;r l'int&#233;rieur du bo&#238;tier pour que &#231;a rentre, ceux du WallStreet sont plus gros) avant de refermer.

Je rassure les amateurs de WallStreet, l'&#233;lectronique de la batterie &#233;tait HS, ainsi que trois des 12 &#233;l&#233;ments, mais comme celle du Palourde n'en utilise que 8 et non 12 (4 groupes de deux au lieu de 4 groupes de 3 &#233;l&#233;ments de 3,6 volts, et que son &#233;lectronique &#224; elle &#233;tait encore fonctionnelle, &#231;a l'a fait quand m&#234;me :king:


----------



## TheRV (8 Novembre 2007)

bon recyclage d'une batterie, +1 pour l'environnement


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2007)

Il y en a qui ont de la chance. Personne ne m'offre de Palourde !!!


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2007)

Pour la batterie c'est l'un des probl&#232;me que j'ai sur les deux iBooks palourdes. Elles ne tiennent que tr&#232;s peu voir pas du tout ^^ (l'ordi en veille la batterie peu servir sinon elle se vide en quelque seconde, 1 minute au max^^)

j'avais lu sur un  Topic de Macbidouille comment ressusciter des batteries, tout ce que j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire en faisant la d&#233;marche c'est vider compl&#232;tement la batterie. C'est en faisant des cycles complet que la batterie se vide&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## TheRV (8 Novembre 2007)

je pense que c'est moi qui avait expliquer cette bidouille. Toutefois ma batterie fonctionnait parfaitement (4h30) &#224; l'&#233;poque avant que je ne delaisse la palourde pour un an et mette la batterie en stockage &#224; 50&#37; de sa charge. Lors de mon retour en France, la batterie &#233;tait &#224; 0% et elle etait tellement decharg&#233;e qu'elle ne prenait plsu la charge, au bout de 10s l'indicateur de charge passait au vert.

Apres 30 micro cycle de charge puis decharge complete, la batterie a repris comme par enchantement. Depuis, RAS, mais maintenant si je suis sous les 20% et que je commence &#224; faire un tache gourmande, il tombe tout de suite en veille

Message ecrit depuis la Palourde du r&#233;seau wi-fi Osiris


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2007)

c'est ce topic en particulier Bidouille Batterie
je vais tenter de faire cela ce week-end&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> c'est ce topic en particulier Bidouille Batterie
> je vais tenter de faire cela ce week-end



Ah oui, au fait, puisque tu en parles, un détail sur ma bidouille batterie : j'ai fait un assemblage sans soudure, hein, parce que sous le fer à souder, les lithium Ion, ça peut vous péter à la figure !

Par contre, par rapport à ce que je lis dans le topic de MacBidouille, sur la batterie de Palourde, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème de mise hors tension du circuit électronique.


----------



## tous-les-ex (8 Novembre 2007)

- Il n'avait plus de batterie. je l'ai ouverte, j'ai viré les éléments morts, et les ai remplacés par d'autres en provenance d'une batterie de WallStreet (il a fallu retailler sévèr l'intérieur du boîtier pour que ça rentre, ceux du WallStreet sont plus gros) avant de refermer.

Bonjour,
Félicitations pour la bonne bidouille, la réfection de la batterie est un sujet trés intéréssant, si vous avez le temps, peut être pourriez vous nous expliquer en détail ?
Entre autre chose, il parait que si on soude une batterie lithium ion, elle peut être dangereuse et exploser, comment avez vous contourné ça ?
Merci.
Cordialement.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (8 Novembre 2007)

Je n'avais pas vu plus haut la manip.......félicitations encore.
jb


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2007)

Impeccable ces bidouilles de batterie. 
C'est Al Gore qui va venir vous remercier (ou Steve en personne vu qu'il est en France aujourd'hui  ).

Toujours pas de new pour "Leopard sur G3". C'est dommage car j'utiliserais bien "Back to my Mac". Vraiment rien que pour ça me plairait d'avoir Leopard sur le mandarine, mais il faut croire que c'est plus compliqué que ça en a l'air ! :rateau:


Et Pascal77, bravo pour la "bidouille" : faire tenir OS9 et OSX avec en plus des applications sur 3go et avoir encore 800mo de libre...


----------



## Superparati (9 Novembre 2007)

j'ai install&#233; l&#233;opard sur un de mes iBook G" palourde et malheureusement comme sur la version Beta il ne d&#233;passe pas la pomme grise &#231;a tourne, mais le disque dur ne gratte pas&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Et Pascal77, bravo pour la "bidouille" : faire tenir OS9 et OSX avec en plus des applications sur 3go et avoir encore 800mo de libre...



Ah nan, &#231;a c'&#233;tait pas vraiment de la bidouille, juste des installations perso chiad&#233;es jusqu'au dernier quart de fichier !


----------



## ramchamcham (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous.
jai quelques petites questions qui me turlupinent depuis quelques temps:
.si je fait la manip de sebang en mettant une carte mère de 366 MHz ( pour loverclocker a 466) dans mon palourde déjà overclocker a 400 car le port USB1 est vraiment pénalisant et jai le souvenir que pascal 77 disait quil fallait avoir la chance davoir un processeur qui date de la fin de production des palourde orange?donc si je reformule ma question, loverclock de ma carte mère prouve que l'installation dune carte mère plus rapide soit possible sur ma palourde???
.je ne trouve pas de topic concernant le changement de la dalle dune palourde...:hein:
.je me demande la valeur de ma palourde  400 MHz, 80Go, et 512 Mo de ramavec panther dessus, iwork 06 et pas mal dautre logiciel dessus?

merci pour vos réponse
bonne fin de WE tout e monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> jai quelques petites questions qui me turlupinent depuis quelques temps:
> .si je fait la manip de sebang en mettant une carte mère de 366 MHz ( pour loverclocker a 466) dans mon palourde déjà overclocker a 400 car le port USB1 est vraiment pénalisant et jai le souvenir que pascal 77 disait quil fallait avoir la chance davoir un processeur qui date de la fin de production des palourde orange?donc si je reformule ma question, loverclock de ma carte mère prouve que l'installation dune carte mère plus rapide soit possible sur ma palourde???



Le fait que tu aies réussi à overclocker un 300 à 400 ne prouve pas que tu pourra overclocker le 366, c'est la loterie, tu as réussi, semble-t-il à gagner 100 Mhz sur ton 300, sur le WallStreet 233 que j'ai donné à Tantoilane, l'overclock à 266 (soit seulement 33 Mhz de mieux) fonctionnait un moment, mais ensuite, générait trop d'erreurs pour qu'il soit fonctionnel. Il a du se résoudre à le redescendre à 233 Mhz. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut (à toi ?), les tentatives d'overclock, c'est la loterie, tu ne peux pas savoir à l'avance ce que ça donnera.



ramchamcham a dit:


> .je ne trouve pas de topic concernant le changement de la dalle dune palourde...:hein:



Il me semble qu'il en a été question dans ce topic, mais si déjà à l'époque, je n'y croyais guère, une récente expérience m'a convaincu que c'était assez vain : Mon WallStreet 266 s'est pris de la fantaisie de ne plus détecter son disque dur. Pensant à une défaillance du contrôleur IDE, j'ai monté dessus, pour voir la carte mère du WallStreet 233 12" (tout en gardant ma carte proc à 266 Mhz) canibalisé pour une première réparation de mon 266, et pour le 233 de Tantoilane. C'était un vrai WallStreet (les deux autres, des PDQ, en fait), avec une ATI Rage II et 2 Mo de VRam (rage pro sur les PDQ, et 4 Mo de VRam sur le 266 14"). Ça a fonctionné ... Sauf qu'en 1024x768, je n'avais plus que les milliers de couleurs, sous OS 9, et que sous OS X, le seul moyen d'avoir un écran regardable était de rester en 256 couleurs quelle que soit la résolution choisie, et encore, quand je dis "regardable", "déchiffrable" serait plus approprié. Heureusement pour moi, en remontant la carte mère du 266, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, ça n'était apparemment qu'un faux contact (spécialité des WallStreet, d'après ce que Mackie m'a appris depuis).



ramchamcham a dit:


> .je me demande la valeur de ma palourde  400 MHz, 80Go, et 512 Mo de ramavec panther dessus, iwork 06 et pas mal dautre logiciel dessus?
> 
> merci pour vos réponse
> bonne fin de WE tout e monde.



Alors, pour la valeur, tout est question d'acheteur, mais il faut savoir qu'en règle générale, l'overclock la fait plutôt baisser que monter (machine supposée plus fragile et moins fiable, à tort ou à raison).


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2007)

Petit update en ce qui concerne Leopard sur nos G3 et donc nos palourdes :

- Il est et sera impossible d'utiliser Leopard sur nos palourdes car tout le système repose sur altivec, absent des G3. Donc pas de Xpostfacto ou autre solution logicielle possible. Il faut obligatoirement un G4. J'ai vu sur plusieurs forums US que Leopard marchait bien sur des G4 500mhz, le problème étant l'installeur qui se bloque et il faut donc installer le système avec une machine éligible avant de l'utiliser sur un G4 non supporté.


Par curiosité, j'ai téléchargé (illégalement bien entendu, mais je l'ai déjà effacé, héhé  ) la toute première version beta de Leopard, de la WWDC 2006. A l'époque, Leopard était censé fonctionner sur les G3 puisque c'était indiqué sur la page "officielle" de Leopard sur le site d'Apple. Pas de chance, l'installeur se bloque au début de l'installation me disant que ma machine n'est pas compatible.

Donc à moins de tenter la même manip que pour les G4 non supportés à l'installation (mais tout ça pour une version super beta très instable ?), il semblerait que Leopard n'ait jamais été prévu pour G3 (ou en tout cas pas pour les palourdes).

Dommage, mais c'est la vie. Nos machines sont donc arrivées "au bout" avec 10.4.11. Le temps de prendre leur retraite ? Sûrement pas !! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2007)

Tu penses quand même essayer d'extraire ton DD pour un install sur une autre machine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas sur que cet iBook soit un Palourde, mais bon ...


----------



## Sebang (30 Novembre 2007)

Top moumoute !   


Sinon Melaure, je ne suis pas sûr que j'essayerai l'install "forcée", car comme il s'agit quand même d'une beta d'il y a 1 an et demi... Même si ça arrive à se lancer, ça doit bugger à mort ! :rateau: 
Donc pas sûr que le jeu en vaille la chandelle.

Mais si j'ai un peu de temps un jour, j'essayerai. Pour le plaisir d'avoir peut-être écrit 10.5 dans "à propos de ce mac" sur le palourde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Pour le plaisir d'avoir peut-être écrit 10.5 dans "à propos de ce mac" sur le palourde.



Ça, tu peux même l'avoir avec puma ou Jaguar ...


----------



## Sebang (30 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, tu peux même l'avoir avec puma ou Jaguar ...



Oui mais bon hein.  
Prenons-le donc différemment : "pour le plaisir d'avoir un Time Machine buggé et un Spaces buggé, un dock pas en 3D et pas de stacks ni de cover flow".


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Oui mais bon hein.
> Prenons-le donc différemment : "pour le plaisir d'avoir un Time Machine buggé et un Spaces buggé, un dock pas en 3D et pas de stacks ni de cover flow".



Tu penses qu'un 10.5.1 installé via un autre portable ne bootera pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tu penses qu'un 10.5.1 installé via un autre portable ne bootera pas ?



Remarque, même si ça boote, ça risque de tourner comme Tiger sur un Performa 5200


----------



## tous-les-ex (30 Novembre 2007)

J'ai déja installé Panther sur une palourde 466 se, et mis le disque dur sur une autre palourde 466se, la même, donc, et ça ne marche pas....
Alors, installer Léopard sur un apple compatible et transférer le disque dur sur une palourde, je n'y crois pas vraiment.
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2007)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> J'ai déja installé Panther sur une palourde 466 se, et mis le disque dur sur une autre palourde 466se, la même, donc, et ça ne marche pas....
> Alors, installer Léopard sur un apple compatible et transférer le disque dur sur une palourde, je n'y crois pas vraiment.
> jb



Sur un Palourde 466, tu n'avais pas besoin de faire de démontage/remontage de disque, démarrer le coquillage en mode target suffisait !

Cela dit, le Panther de mon WallStreet 266 a été installé en montant son disque dur dans un boîtier externe, et en le branchant sur mon PM G4*, et il fonctionne au poil, donc le problème n'est pas là, pour Leopard, je pense que le G3serait trop à la peine pour être utilisable, et encore, à condition qu'Apple n'ait pas intégré au système de routines qui ne pourraient fonctionner qu'en présence d'Altivec.

Pour mémoire, je rappelle que, selon Apple, la config mini du félin, c'est un G4 à 867 Mhz. Après test sur mon Nibouque (G4 1,2 Ghz), je compte bien utiliser celui ci pour l'installer sur mon PM G4/733, pour voir, mais seulement après avoir prévu un clone de mon tigre actuel, au Kazou ! PAr contre, sur un G3, même à 900 Mhz, je crois que je n'essaierais même pas !


(*) J'avais essayé en "mode disque SCSI", mais ça n'allait que pour le premier CD, la carte SCSI de mon G4 n'étant pas bootable


----------



## Sebang (1 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je pense que le G3serait trop à la peine pour être utilisable, et encore, à condition qu'Apple n'ait pas intégré au système de routines qui ne pourraient fonctionner qu'en présence d'Altivec.



Voilà, tout le problème est là.
J'ai oublié de le préciser un peu plus haut, mais j'ai déjà essayé de démarrer la palourde sur un disque dur avec Leopard 10.5 installé (la version achetée en boîte, pas une beta récupérée on ne sait où  ) et le démarrage se bloque tout au début : la pomme grise s'affiche comme d'habitude, puis la roue grise se met à tourner dessous et puis plus rien pendant 10 min, 20 min, 30 min, 1h...

Le système doit donc chercher quelque chose qu'un G3 ne peut lui fournir, Altivec ou autre chose.

C'est pour ça que les utilisateurs de G3 ont commencé à perdre espoir car a priori, Leopard n'a pas du tout été prévu pour les G3. D'où l'intérêt d'essayer avec une vieille beta qui était censée fonctionner sur G3 comme l'indiquait la page de présentation de Leopard d'Apple à l'époque (ne lisez pas tout, l'info se trouve à la dernière ligne  ) :






Mais attention, l'histoire va vite car Leopard a été présenté à la WWDC 2006 le 7 Août 2006 et le 8 Août 2006, quelqu'un rapportait déjà que la page avait été modifiée.

... Une faute de frappe de celui qui a écrit le texte de la page en question ?


----------



## Superparati (1 Décembre 2007)

Nan ici c'est différent, comme le dit Sebang. Il est impossible d'installer Léopard sur un Palourde.
Je l'ai fait  même avec la beta c'est le même résultat( mode Target avec mon iBook G'
Apparition de la pomme grise, le disque dur gratte 1 minute et puis s'arrête et reste telquel jusqu'à ce que tu le coupes 
Donc impossible


----------



## Sebang (1 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je compte bien utiliser celui ci pour l'installer sur mon PM G4/733, pour voir,



D'après ce que j'ai lu sur des forums US, ça devrait marcher sans problème. Certains sont descendu jusqu'aux PM G4 bi-500mhz et ça marche.


Tenez, je viens de trouver un topic intéressant (d'Octobre 2006) : un type a installé une vieille beta de Leopard sur son iBook G3 800mhz, et un autre sur un iBook G3 900mhz. Donc le problème viendrait de la palourde et non du G3 ? (en tout cas pour les vieilles beta, puisque pour la version finale, c'est foutu de chez foutu)


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Janvier 2008)

Quelqu'un aurait il essayé d'installer léopard depuis un G4, avec comme cible une palourde en mode target ?
Ca va peut être faire rire ou hurler, mais je ne suis pas un vrai informaticien, seulement un chercheur....
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2008)

Sebang a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu sur des forums US, ça devrait marcher sans problème. Certains sont descendu jusqu'aux PM G4 bi-500mhz et ça marche.



Pour te fixer les idées, voici, du plus lent au plus rapide, les benchtest (GeekBench 2) de 6 PM G4, 3 "mono pro", et 3 "bi-pro" :

PM G4/450 bi : 418
PM G4/733 mono : 431
PM G4/867 mono : 482
PM G4/500 bi : 500
PM G4/933 mono 510
PM G4/533 bi : 542

Comme tu peux voir, un bi-pro à 500 Mhz est plus rapide qu'un mono à 867 Mhz, le minimum fixé par Apple pour Leopard 



Sebang a dit:


> Tenez, je viens de trouver un topic intéressant (d'Octobre 2006) : un type a installé une vieille beta de Leopard sur son iBook G3 800mhz, et un autre sur un iBook G3 900mhz. Donc le problème viendrait de la palourde et non du G3 ? (en tout cas pour les vieilles beta, puisque pour la version finale, c'est foutu de chez foutu)





tous-les-ex a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait il essayé d'installer léopard depuis un G4, avec comme cible une palourde en mode target ?
> Ca va peut être faire rire ou hurler, mais je ne suis pas un vrai informaticien, seulement un chercheur....
> jb



Le système max pour la palourde avec firmware à jour étant le 10.3.9, il faudra attendre une version mise à jour pour Leopard de XPostFacto pour essayer !


----------



## pimboli4212 (22 Janvier 2008)

Lut les gens ^^

Vous savez quoi ? J'ai enfin franchit le pas (à dire vrai, j'ai enfin trouvé un enchère pas pourri ... bref ) j'ai craqué quoi, j'ai acheté une palourde (tangerine en plus :love bref, j'ai acheté ce dont je rêve depuis longtemps ^^

Seulement une question me tarote (je l'ai acheté sur ebay GB) le problème étant le secteur ... c'est moi ou ils ont pas les mêmes prises là-bas ? je sais qu'ils n'ont pas les mêmes prises, le problème étant pour moi de savoir si un "simple" adaptateur (de ce type) suffirait pour mon ibook que j'aime déjà ou alors si je devrais changer complètement l'adaptateur secteur (d'un autre côté, l'adaptateur actuel est un d'origine, donc j'imagine qu'il ne risque pas nécessairement de finir la vie de l'ibook ...).

La question que je me pose en fait, c'est donc en gros si ce genre d'adaptateurs marchent vraiment (notamment au point de vue voltage, intensité, fréquence et tout ça qui sont différentes outre manche ...) ou pas ?

Merci d'avance et je vous tiendrais au courant de mes bidouilles (je risque de changer la ram, le DD probablement et le lecteur CD si j'ai des sous qui traînent )


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2008)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Lut les gens ^^
> 
> Merci d'avance et je vous tiendrais au courant de mes bidouilles (je risque de changer la ram, le DD probablement et le lecteur CD si j'ai des sous qui traînent )



Bon courage, ya du boulot (je connais bien).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2008)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> La question que je me pose en fait, c'est donc en gros si ce genre d'adaptateurs marchent vraiment (notamment au point de vue voltage, intensité, fréquence et tout ça qui sont différentes outre manche ...) ou pas ?



Tous les adaptateurs Apple sont compatibles pour des tensions allant de 100 à 240 volts, sous des fréquences de 50 à 60 hertz, et ce au moins depuis le WallStreet. (à noter que toutes les alims pour Mac muni de batteries 14,4 volts (alim avec jack 3,5) sont compatibles entre elles. Le Palourde de ma fille fonctionne avec une alim de WallStreet.


----------



## pimboli4212 (22 Janvier 2008)

Ouais, mais moi je ne parlais pas spécialement d'un adaptateur apple (je ne savais même pas qu'il y en avait ...) car à mon avis niveau prix ... Autant racheté une alimentation neuve ... Je vais quand même me renseigner là dessus, merci de l'information.

edit: tu parlais de ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2008)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Ouais, mais moi je ne parlais pas spécialement d'un adaptateur apple (je ne savais même pas qu'il y en avait ...) car à mon avis niveau prix ... Autant racheté une alimentation neuve ... Je vais quand même me renseigner là dessus, merci de l'information.
> 
> edit: tu parlais de ça ?



Non, je signalais juste (comme tu pensais que l'alim d'origine n'irait pas loin) cette compatibilité, mais par contre pour les voyages, oui, ce que tu as trouvé est juste ce qu'il te fallait. Les alim Apple (et compatibles) des portables sont "tous courants" (enfin, sauf "la force", hein !).


----------



## tous-les-ex (22 Janvier 2008)

Leopard pour les petits Mac ( trouvé sur la revue "à vos Mac" )

http://www.mac.profusehost.net/leopardassist/supported.html

Il semblerait donc que les G3 ne puissent pas recevoir Léopard

"Any machines not listed on here support Mac OS X Leopard natively, exception being the G3 series which does not work at all due to lack of the AltiVec Instruction Set. G5s are not included as they are already supported"

A moins que....un petit malin....


----------



## pimboli4212 (23 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je signalais juste (comme tu pensais que l'alim d'origine n'irait pas loin) cette compatibilité, mais par contre pour les voyages, oui, ce que tu as trouvé est juste ce qu'il te fallait. Les alim Apple (et compatibles) des portables sont "tous courants" (enfin, sauf "la force", hein !).



Ouais mais d'un autre côté 40&#8364; + les frais de port ... Ça explique pourquoi je me demandais pas si justement le truc que j'avais montré avant aurait eu une chance de faire pareil ou non (d'autant plus que les ibook G3 ne sont pas cité dans la liste des matériels compatibles ... ok ok ça date trop, je sais ^^)

surtout qu'avec macway pour ce prix là j'ai une alimentation neuve (et que je n'ai pas cherché ailleurs, donc il y a peut-être moyen que je gratte encore de l'argent sur le prix en achetant ailleurs ...)

Bref, quoi qu'il en soit, tout autre registre :
Au niveau de la mémoire vive, il y a des restriction sur le type de barrette ou pas ? (mit à part la taille maximal de 512mo, je sais)
De même pour le disque dur et le lecteur cd, vous avez acheté quoi vous pour vos palourdes chéries ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2008)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> donc il y a peut-être moyen que je gratte encore de l'argent sur le prix en achetant ailleurs ...



Ah ça, ça ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute, mon fils à du payer le sien (pas le kit complet "monde entier", lui, un seul, juste pour USA/Canada) environ 1,50&#8364; dans un supermarché du coin.


----------



## Onra (23 Janvier 2008)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Au niveau de la mémoire vive, il y a des restriction sur le type de barrette ou pas ? (mit à part la taille maximal de 512mo, je sais)




Je ne crois pas me souvenir que la limite de la taille mémoire se situe au niveau de la capacité, mais plutôt de la taille physique des barettes


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2008)

Onra a dit:


> Je ne crois pas me souvenir que la limite de la taille mémoire se situe au niveau de la capacité, mais plutôt de la taille physique des barettes



Exact Onra, il n'y a jamais eu de 1 Go en SDRAM SO-DIMM PC133.

(je suis en train d'installer tout ce qu'il faut dans le Titanium 867 pour ma mère, la palourde va bientôt être de retour chez moi !    )


----------



## aurel6814 (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, et bravo  pour ce beau topic.
Heureux nouveau possesseur "d'un mandarine", j'aurais une question par rapport à l'ajout de ram.
J'ai lu sur un forum qu'il fallait impérativement des barrettes de ram à 16 puces (8 sur chaque face) pour mettre 512 dans une palourde. ici


Les spécialistes du coquillage confirment ils l'information ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

Il te faut de la SODIMM PC66 ou de la PC100, et ces barrettes, en 256 Mo ou 512 Mo ont effectivement 16 puces en général. Attention, pour le Palourde, il faut impérativement une barrette "taille basse" (moins de 10 mm entre les encoches et le haut de la barrette (le côté opposé aux contacts). Les anciennes barrettes "taille haute" (20 à 25 mm entre l'encoche et le haut de la barrette) ne rentrent pas.


----------



## aurel6814 (28 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour la réponse,

Cependant, je voulais savoir si il faut absolument une barette à 16 puces ou si cela fonctionne avec une barette à 8 puces?
Est ce que ça c'est bon ou faut-il ça?

En fait ce n'est visiblement pas du tout le même prix... d'où ma question... 
J'imagine que d'autres possésseurs de palourde se sont déjà posé la question?


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2008)

aurel6814 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse,
> 
> Cependant, je voulais savoir si il faut absolument une barette à 16 puces ou si cela fonctionne avec une barette à 8 puces?
> Est ce que ça c'est bon ou faut-il ça?
> ...



Remonte de quelques messages, tu trouveras


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

aurel6814 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse,
> 
> Cependant, je voulais savoir si il faut absolument une barette à 16 puces ou si cela fonctionne avec une barette à 8 puces?
> Est ce que ça c'est bon ou faut-il ça?
> ...



Ni l'une ni l'autre, relis bien ma réponse : il te faut de la PC66 ou de la PC100, les deux barrettes que tu montre ont deux points communs : elles ont toutes deux 16 puces, et sont toutes deux des barrettes de PC133. Je ne suis pas certain que l'iBook les supporte (souvent, les machines dont la carte mère est à 66 Mhz ne reconnaissent la PC133 que pour la moitié de sa capacité, c'est la cas, par exemple, de mon WallStreet "PDQ", qui reconnaissait la barrette de 256 Mo de mon iMac G4 comme une 128 Mo).

Pour les puces, ne te fie pas aux photos, la première barrette comporte bien 16 puces, et non huit, ça n'est pas décelable à cause des étiquettes, mais en retournant la barrette, du côté où ils n'ont rien collé, tu t'aperçois qu'il y a bien 4 rangées de deux puces, quasiment accolées, d'où la confusion.


EDIT : Apparemment, le Palourde supporte la PC133, finalement, mais pourquoi l'acheter d'occasion sur eBay à près de 70&#8364; quand tu peux l'avoir neuve à moins de 40&#8364; ?


----------



## aurel6814 (28 Janvier 2008)

J'avais regardé chez Macway mais en 512, c'est ça. C'est pas précisé comme étant compatible avec la palourde et c'est assez cher.

Si j'ai bien compris la seule contrainte est l'emplacement des encoches (et pc133)....
Ca c'est bon par exemple?  ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

Là, je ne sais pas. Perso, je me méfie des barrettes de 512 sur les Mac à carte mère à 66 Mhz. A vrai dire, j'ai aussi des doutes sur la compatibilité de la PC133. Si il y avait quelqu'un qui a testé et pouvait confirmer, ça serait bien !


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2008)

Et chez eux, t'as regardé ?
Normalement, il n'y a pas de problèmes de compatibilité avec cette boite.


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Et chez eux, t'as regardé ?
> Normalement, il n'y a pas de problèmes de compatibilité avec cette boite.



Je lui ai déjà dit mais il chipotte ... J'ai déjà upgradé 4 ou 5 palourdes avec des 512 Mo de chez OWC ... En fait comme il est sur d'avoir une barrette qui marche, il préfère hésité avec les sites ou il y a un doute et en prendre une qui ne marche pas. Histoire de pouvoir reposter sur ses soucis


----------



## Onra (29 Janvier 2008)

Ben quand on a plus de souci après on sait plus quoi faire alors bon...


----------



## aurel6814 (29 Janvier 2008)

Je chipote pas, je me renseigne!
C'est quand même intéressant de savoir quelle ram est compatible et pourquoi. Et je ne sais toujours pas d'ailleurs.
De plus si on peut payer une barrette 20 euros moins cher, c'est mieux.

J'ai mis une 256 pc100 récupérée dans mon toshiba pour le moment, ... mais j'ai noté le lien. merci

Sinon, cette fameuse palourde, elle est orange et pourtant elle a 64 de ram soudée sur la carte mère (proc : 300Mhz) avec 6Go de disque dur (apple). Il me semblait qu'en théorie les mandarine avait 32Mo et 3Go. 
En la démontant, il ne m'a pas semblé qu'elle avait déjà été ouverte. Un avis la dessus?

J'ai aussi finalement vu la taille réelle des résistances pour effectuer un overclocking, et je comprend la réticence de certains.


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2008)

aurel6814 a dit:


> J
> Sinon, cette fameuse palourde, elle est orange et pourtant elle a 64 de ram soudée sur la carte mère (proc : 300Mhz) avec 6Go de disque dur (apple). Il me semblait qu'en théorie les mandarine avait 32Mo et 3Go.



Il y a eu DEUX générations d'iBook Tangerine/Blueberry. La première en 32Mo/3Go et la deuxième 64Mo/6Go. Ensuite on a eu les trois autres couleurs avec port DV (lime, bleu fonçé, et graphite).


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Janvier 2008)

franchement l'overclocking est vraiment faisable et le gain de rapidité est plus qu'appréciable.
j'avoue être fière du mien...:love: 
ciao


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> franchement l'overclocking est vraiment faisable et le gain de rapidité est plus qu'appréciable.
> j'avoue être fière du mien...:love:
> ciao



Oui mais non, la tu vois c'est quand même une machine devenue peu courante. Si je la casse, j'en aurais pas d'autre ...

Et franchement si j'ai besoin de puissance, j'ai d'autres Macs autrement plus rapide


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

oui je suis d'accord mais je trouve que l'overclock permet une utilisation quotidienne de la palourde (sans pour autant en faire un avion de chasse )

sinon c'est vrai que si tu veux une palourde collector l'overclock n'est pas envisageable.
et les cartes mère ne coûtes pas très chère.....


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> oui je suis d'accord mais je trouve que l'overclock permet une utilisation quotidienne de la palourde (sans pour autant en faire un avion de chasse )
> 
> sinon c'est vrai que si tu veux une palourde collector l'overclock n'est pas envisageable.
> et les cartes mère ne coûtes pas très chère.....



C'est ton portable principal ? Je comprend dans ce cas. 

Je trouve que c'est bien pour faire tourner de vieilles applis, mais pour une utilisation quotidienne, le 800*600 c'est trop petit ... (et je parle pas de WoW  )


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

non mon ordi principal est mon macbook mais c'est l'ordi de ma mère et elle s'en sert tous les jours pour internet et quelques photos (iphoto). 
la dalles est vraiment juste mais c'est le charme et je suis content de retrouver le macbbok par la suite.  mais je me posait une petite question par rapport a cette dalle, car je ne trouve aucun topic qui traite du remplacement d'une dalle de palourde, alors que la bidouille devrait être faisable???

aussi je me questionnait sur un éventuel achat d'une carte mère  466Mhz mais je ne sais pas si me processeur va tenir le coup malgré qu'il tiens avec 400MHz???


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2008)

je comprend, je suis dans la même situation. Mais je vais récupérer la palourde de ma mère car je lui ai trouve un TI/867, nettement plus efficace. En plus NewerTech a sorti une carte Wifi b/G/n pour cette machine alors c'est le top à coté de la Palourde 

Si on créait un sujet Pour l'amour d'un Titanium ?


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

oui c'est claire, pas de comparaison possible ( au niveau des performances et du style.....)

 moi je suis a la recherche d'un imac G4 car la palourde me parait quand même juste et sans    léopard.
 mais le prix c'est n'importe quoi les 20' sont a 1200!!!:afraid: et les 17 doivent être justes.

le sujet n'est pas le bon mais juste savoir si vous avez des adresse ou les imac sont encore bon marché?


----------



## Zyrol (31 Janvier 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> mais le prix c'est n'importe quoi les 20' sont a 1200!!!:afraid: et les 17 doivent être justes.



Bah non, c'est pas n'importe quoi... c'est le plus bel ordi d'apple :love: :love: 

perso j'ai un 17", mais le chipset graphique est mort, donc il faut que je trouve une carte mère...


----------



## ramchamcham (4 Février 2008)

au fait j'ai un petit problème sur ma palourde.

dans chaque fenêtre du finder il y a 2 grands points d'interrogation de chaque cotés et sous le titre de la fenêtre.

sa signifie quoi? et comment les enlever?

merci


----------



## pimboli4212 (4 Février 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> au fait j'ai un petit problème sur ma palourde.
> 
> dans chaque fenêtre du finder il y a 2 grands points d'interrogation de chaque cotés et sous le titre de la fenêtre.
> 
> ...



Un petit screenshot ferait peut-être pas de mal 

Et sinon, y a pas à dire, une palourde c'est vraiment la classe quand même, je suis déjà fana de la mienne :love:


----------



## ramchamcham (4 Février 2008)

aussi:
j'ai un autre souci avec vlc.
quand je lance un fichier, le son marche très bien, mais l'image ne viens pas et la fenêtre d'erreur s'ouvre en disant:

macosx: QT doesn't support any appropriate chroma 
ffmeg: more than 5 seconds of late video - dropping frame (computer too slow?)

je ne comprd pas, ma palourde lisait très bien les video avant avec vlc (???
et du jour au lendemain ça ne marche plus et je ne pense pas que des mises à jours on été faites???

et comment sa ma palourde trop lente


----------



## ramchamcham (4 Février 2008)

ok:

voilà le petit sceenshot.
je me demande comment font les mec qui mettent une image dans une réponse sans passer par la pièce jointe?


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2008)

Peut être un clic droit à l'endroit des points d'interrogation et choisir "personnaliser la barre d'outils" et mettre une ou deux icônes dans la barre de fenêtre ?

En fait, ça ressemble à un espace réglable. essaie un clic droit dessus et "supprimer".


----------



## ramchamcham (5 Février 2008)

impeccable.

je n'avait pas du tout tenté de faire un clic droit dessus, à vrai dir je ne pensait pas que ça pouvait être un élément.
merci encore


----------



## pimboli4212 (5 Février 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> ok:
> 
> voilà le petit sceenshot.
> je me demande comment font les mec qui mettent une image dans une réponse sans passer par la pièce jointe?



Pour inserer une image directement, faut l'uploader sur le net puis coller le lien entr les balises 
	
	



```
[img][/img]
```
 ...

Sinon pour les points d'interrogations, c'est etrange en effet, je suis pas sur mon mac la, donc je peux rien te dire, mais il me semble que tu devrais pouvoir les retirer en modifiant la barre d'outils du finder, mais je me souviens pas de la manip' de tete ...

Ps: desole pour les accents, je suis sur un qwerty ... 

edit : grilled :rateau:


----------



## ramchamcham (7 Février 2008)

je viens de trouver un petit lien sympa:

http://forums.macnn.com/73/mac-modification/305763/clamshell-ibook-questions-lcd-cd-logic/

sur le changement de l'écran des palourde.....
une info qui devrait intéressé pas mal de personne

aussi je me demandait si sebang avait fait l'overclock de sa palourde???


----------



## Sebang (20 Février 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> aussi je me demandait si sebang avait fait l'overclock de sa palourde???



Oui, j'ai essayé, mais sans succès...  
Elle a failli y rester d'ailleurs, donc je n'ai pas recommencé depuis, la petite bête me servant quand même bien encore. :rateau: 

Et aussi bravo, lien très intéressant ! Quand j'aurai du temps, j'essayerai de me pencher sur la question.


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2008)

aurel6814 a dit:


> Je chipote pas, je me renseigne!
> C'est quand même intéressant de savoir quelle ram est compatible et pourquoi. Et je ne sais toujours pas d'ailleurs.



Mon expérience personnelle =
- barrette 512Mo PC133 achetée sur OWC fonctionne sans problème sur ma palourde graphite SE 466. (je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les fournitures OWC).
- j'ai essayé de mettre dans mon iMac 333 de septembre 1999 la barrette de 256Mo PC133 qui était dans cette palourde précédemment = reconnue seulement comme 128Mo.
- par contre, la même barrette 256Mo PC133 placée dans ma palourde orange 300 datant de l'an 2000 = reconnue pour la totalité des 256Mo sans problème.

Ma conclusion (qui demande à être supportée par d'autres expériences) = à partir du millésime an 2000, les iMacs/iBooks même prévus à l'origine pour du PC66 acceptent du PC133. Avant l'an 2000, méfiance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Ma conclusion (qui demande à être supportée par d'autres expériences) = à partir du millésime an 2000, les iMacs/iBooks même prévus à l'origine pour du PC66 acceptent du PC133. Avant l'an 2000, méfiance.



Joli raisonnement ... Qui ne pêche que par un infime détail : depuis octobre 1999, c'est à dire depuis les premiers iMac "mange disque", les iMac ne supportent plus la PC 66, il leur faut au minimum de la PC100 (et en passant, des barrettes Dimm 168 broches, et non plus de la SoDimm )


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Joli raisonnement ... Qui ne pêche que par un infime détail : depuis octobre 1999, c'est à dire depuis les premiers iMac "mange disque", les iMac ne supportent plus la PC 66, il leur faut au minimum de la PC100 (et en passant, des barrettes Dimm 168 broches, et non plus de la SoDimm )



C'est parce que justement le facteur de forme est différent sur les iMacs d'octobre 99 que je ne les prenais pas en compte...

En tous cas, les faits expérimentaux = 144 pin So-Dimm pas OK sur iMac 333, OK sur iBook 300 et iBook SE 466 de 2000.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

CBi a dit:


> C'est parce que justement le facteur de forme est différent sur les iMacs d'octobre 99 que je ne les prenais pas en compte...
> 
> En tous cas, les faits expérimentaux = 144 pin So-Dimm pas OK sur iMac 333, OK sur iBook 300 et iBook SE 466 de 2000.



Non, en fait, c'est PC133 Ok sur iBook (même ceux sortis entre juillet et fin 1999), et pas Ok sur iMac "à tiroir", dont la commercialisation à été arrêtée en octobre 1999 (il n'y a donc pas d'iMac à tiroir de 2000).

Ton erreur, c'était de penser que les dates avaient de l'importance, alors que seul le modèle entre en ligne de compte.


----------



## ramchamcham (23 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous.
j'ai un petit soucis avec le chargeur de ma palourde.
une étincelle est venue au niveau du yoyo lorsque j'ai retiré la prise secteur.
depuis leportable ne se charge plus
le chargeur est il grillé? réparable?

merci d'avance.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> bonjour à tous.
> j'ai un petit soucis avec le chargeur de ma palourde.
> une étincelle est venue au niveau du yoyo lorsque j'ai retiré la prise secteur.
> depuis leportable ne se charge plus
> ...



Oui c'est grillé. Ca se démonte mais les plastiques sont soudés. Sinon il existe des alimentations compatible que tu peux trouver chez aboutbatteries.com


----------



## pimboli4212 (24 Février 2008)

ou là, moins cher


----------



## ramchamcham (25 Février 2008)

ils sont moches ces alim.....
il me faut un yoyo et 40&#8364; je trouve que c'est un peu abusé!!!!
il n'y a pas de yoyo a vendre sur ebay et suite a une petite recherche sur les sites connus je ne trouve rien....

aussi je suis sur le point de remplacer la carte mère de 300 (a l'origine) par une de 466 se dc je me disait qu'il serai possible de tomber sur une bonne occas de ibook graphique ou autre...
mais là aussi pas de résultat....

si vous avez vu passé une occas?????

merci


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

Hello

il me semble que celui-ci n'est pas trop cher.

Ca vaudrait peut-être le coup de grouper quelques acheteurs pour diminuer un peu les frais de ports 


Sinon la aussi.


----------



## ramchamcham (26 Février 2008)

je pense que la première adresse est plus intéressante....
mais je n'est pas trop le temps d'attendre que plusieurs personnes donnent une réponse à cette offre.

alors je pense que je vis la comander dès ce soir.....
merci pour les liens...

(toujours d'une aide précieuse)


----------



## guiguilap (29 Février 2008)

Il m'était arrivé la même chose, résultat : j'ai acheté un yoyo neuf sur eBay


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais j'ai acheté une palourde orange, enfin c'est ma deuxième, puisque l'autre est partie avec une ex 

Je vais installer le TI/867 chez ma mère et je vais aussi récupérer la palourde bleue. Il y en aura une pour moi et une pour la nièce de mon amie.

J'ai même trouvé un site en angleterre qui vend encore l'Astropack de Kensington, le sac le mieux adapté à l'iBook coquillage. J'en avais acheté deux pour les deux coquillage.

Je vais surement en commander un (12 livres + 10 livres de port, c'est correct).

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ce sacs convient exactement à la taille du MacBook 

Voila sinon l'affichage de ma palourde bleue me parait sombre. Dès que j'aurais récupéré le mandarine (qui est chez ma soeur à Paris), je comparerais car ce dernier a peu servi.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà fait la manipulation de changement du rétro-éclairage ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

à vous lire.... ça me donne envie d'en trouver une de palourde tiens.....

des conseils particuliers avant d'en acheter une en occase ?  des faiblesses en particulier ? 

pour le wifi ? ça se passe comment ? airport interne possible ? sinon via une clé usb... mais en usb 1.0 est ce raisonnable ? 

à +


----------



## ramchamcham (13 Mars 2008)

non mais j'ai vu sur je ne sais plus quel site des mec qui l'on changé...
je vais rechercher.

j'avais vu ce sac mais j'ai trouvé qu'il n'était pas vraiment pratique car je ne sais pas si tu peu mettre autre chose dans ce sac que ta palourde (pas de dossier, pas de sourie, etc) car la forme est ovale et doit coller parfaitement a la palourde?
mis tu peux mettre le lien de ce site?


si je me trompe dit moi car dans ce cas je suis un acheteur potentiel de ce sac vintage...


----------



## ramchamcham (13 Mars 2008)

oui tu peux mettre airport en interne avec une carte première génération (plus d'une centaine vendre sur ebay a environ 50&#8364.
en conseil d'achat il faut que tu regarde si la batterie est neuve et si l'alimentation fonctionne bien car toutes ces pièces se change mais la facture s'envole.
il faut aussi que tu prévois le changement du HD et de la ram (512Mo c'est très bien) si tu veux passer OSX.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à vous lire.... ça me donne envie d'en trouver une de palourde tiens.....
> 
> des conseils particuliers avant d'en acheter une en occase ?  des faiblesses en particulier ?
> 
> ...




Oui c'est une machine sympa. Elle n'est plus très puissante aujourd'hui, mais elle est UNIQUE. Il n'y a rien d'approchant dans la micro depuis sa sortie !

En plus coté connectique, c'est même mieux équipé que le MBA ! USB et Ethernet !  :rateau: 

On peut mettre une carte Wifi 802.11b, qu'on trouve chez macsales.com. Je pense d'ailleurs commander chez eux ( ce sont des cartes Apple avec garantie d''un an). Et prendre une barrette de 512 Mo.

Je te déconseille l'USB.

Si tu étais lyonnais, je te proposerais bien d'unir nos effort, enfin si tu te trouves une palourde


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> non mais j'ai vu sur je ne sais plus quel site des mec qui l'on changé...
> je vais rechercher.
> 
> j'avais vu ce sac mais j'ai trouvé qu'il n'était pas vraiment pratique car je ne sais pas si tu peu mettre autre chose dans ce sac que ta palourde (pas de dossier, pas de sourie, etc) car la forme est ovale et doit coller parfaitement a la palourde?
> ...



J'ai le lien du site : iBook Backlight Replacement Journal

Ce sac est assez pratique, comme je t'ai dit, j'en ai déjà acheté deux et ma mère en a un. En fait il y a plusieurs rangements, une grande poche intérieure et deux sur les cotés devant (on les voit sur la photo).







Le site c'est LapTopShop en angleterre (CEE, donc tu payes la TVA anglaise, 17,5%)



ramchamcham a dit:


> oui tu peux mettre airport en interne avec une carte première génération (plus d'une centaine vendre sur ebay a environ 50&#8364.
> en conseil d'achat il faut que tu regarde si la batterie est neuve et si l'alimentation fonctionne bien car toutes ces pièces se change mais la facture s'envole.
> il faut aussi que tu prévois le changement du HD et de la ram (512Mo c'est très bien) si tu veux passer OSX.



Il faut faire attention, les cartes US et FR n'ont pas le même nombre de canaux. Si c'est une carte US à 50 euros, autant commander chez OWC (macsales.com), ta carte est garantie un an 

Je vais faire une commande groupée pour les Gones du Mac à Lyon, vous n'êtes pas du coin ?


Sinon pour le DD, je vais changer le 80 Go de mon MacMini G4 par un 160 Go et je mettrais le 80 Go dans la Palourde Mandarine


----------



## ramchamcham (13 Mars 2008)

je ne savais pas que les HD de la palourde et du mac mini était identique....
sinon je n'avais pas vu ce sac, qui me semble plus pratique, mais un orange et blanc ( il faut que je retrouve une photo).

je ne suis pas dans le coins de lyon mais le jour ou tu passe ta commande, laisse un petit message sur ce topic et on pourra faire une commande groupée...


----------



## ramchamcham (13 Mars 2008)

aussi je ne trouve pas de carte mère de 466 se car je changerais bien la dalle de ma palourde.
si une personne passe par la et peu me trouver une adresse.
merci bien


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est une machine sympa. Elle n'est plus très puissante aujourd'hui, mais elle est UNIQUE. Il n'y a rien d'approchant dans la micro depuis sa sortie !
> 
> En plus coté connectique, c'est même mieux équipé que le MBA ! USB et Ethernet !  :rateau:
> 
> ...


 

Merci Melaure.... 

suis un peu loin de Lyon, en effet..... :rose: 

@ Ramchamcham: la check liste habituelle donc...... 

@ P77: rien à ajouter à cela ? 

merci

à +


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> je ne savais pas que les HD de la palourde et du mac mini était identique....



C'est de l'IDE 2"5, 9,5 mm d'épaisseur. Très très standard 

En plus mon 80 Go est en 5400 tr/mn, ça fera pas de mal à la palourde.

sinon je n'avais pas vu ce sac, qui me semble plus pratique, mais un orange et blanc ( il faut que je retrouve une photo).



ramchamcham a dit:


> je ne suis pas dans le coins de lyon mais le jour ou tu passe ta commande, laisse un petit message sur ce topic et on pourra faire une commande groupée...



Tu es interessé par quoi ? Le sac ? La RAM ? La carte wifi ?


----------



## ramchamcham (13 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu es interessé par quoi ? Le sac ? La RAM ? La carte wifi ?



dans un premier temps si tu peux me dire le prix que tu as pour la carte wifi....



> la check liste habituelle donc


 
et bien oui mais je ne trouve rien chère ami.


----------



## CBi (13 Mars 2008)

Pour la carte Airport, je viens d'en acheter une pour mon "orange" sur eBay aux USA = il me semble que les prix y sont nettement meilleur marché. Seul point à bien regarder, les frais d'expédition qui pour certains vendeurs sont exagérés.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Pour la carte Airport, je viens d'en acheter une pour mon "orange" sur eBay aux USA = il me semble que les prix y sont nettement meilleur marché. Seul point à bien regarder, les frais d'expédition qui pour certains vendeurs sont exagérés.



Oui mais comme je vais faire une commande groupée de RAM, ça pas me faire beaucoup en plus pour un carte 

Et je prendrais chez OWC pour avoir la garantie. C'est pas plus cher qu'en France sans garantie.


----------



## ramchamcham (14 Mars 2008)

quelques sac trouvés vite fait:
en video: http://http://www.agnosys.fr/quicktime/ibagibook.mov





[/URL][/IMG]

moi je pensait un peu plus dans ce style.

.les frais de ports s'élèvent a combien? 
car la carte est quand même a 70 alors que sur ebay.fr pour 50...


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> quelques sac trouvés vite fait:
> en video: http://http://www.agnosys.fr/quicktime/ibagibook.mov
> 
> 
> ...



La carte est à 70$ soit 55 euros TTC, mais garantie 1 an 

Sinon pour ces sacs je connaissais, mais je préfère un modèle sac à dos. D'ailleurs pour mon PBG4 j'ai un saddlebag de Kensingon qui se porte à l'épaule ou en sac à dos. Et sur le dos le poid du portable se sent beaucoup moins ...


----------



## ramchamcham (15 Mars 2008)

oui désolé je me suis trompé de monnaie.
mais aussi je ne pense pas que l'achat sur OWC me fasse gagner de l'argent car la carte coûte 55 plus les fraits de port + l'expédition chez moi...
je pense que cette carte va me revenir beaucoup plus cher pour une garantie de 1an qui risque de jamais servir puisqu'il faut renvoyer la carte aux USA et sa doit être la galère?


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> je pense que cette carte va me revenir beaucoup plus cher pour une garantie de 1an qui risque de jamais servir puisqu'il faut renvoyer la carte aux USA et sa doit être la galère?



Il suffit de l'envoyer dans une enveloppe craft par courrier postal, rien de compliqué. Il faut juste demander un numéro de retour sur le site et c'est très simple aussi.


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

Bon voila, j'ai récupéré ma palourde mandarine mais aussi la blueberry de ma mère.



J'ai d'ailleurs récupéré l'Astropack avec, et ce sac reste vraiment très bien et surtout solide 

Bon je vais pouvoir commander des trucs pour l'iBook Mandarine qui est dans sa config de base (64Mo/6Go).


----------



## ramchamcham (25 Mars 2008)

dit moi quand tu passe commande sur owc car je pense que je prendrais aussi de la ram et un HD   pour mon macbook....

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2008)

Avis aux amateurs de bricolage : j'ai une dalle de PowerBook G4 12 pouces ici qui va partir a la benne si elle ne trouve pas preneur !


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avis aux amateurs de bricolage : j'ai une dalle de PowerBook G4 12 pouces ici qui va partir a la benne si elle ne trouve pas preneur !



mon pascal..... ça m'intéresse.... dis moi quoi.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> mon pascal..... ça m'intéresse.... dis moi quoi.....



Quoi ! 


Bon, alors, elle t'es d'ores et déjà réservée


----------



## Invité (2 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi !
> 
> 
> Bon, alors, elle t'es d'ores et déjà réservée



Arrête de parodier !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

voili voilou, ma chtite palourde vient d'arriver  

une jolie mandarine "flower power", 512MoRam en + des 32 d'origine, DD 30Go, 400Mhz (bizarre cette fréquence, non ? je ne le trouve pas sur mactracker  )

Petit soucis, le lecteur cd est HS  

N'ayant jamais officié avec une machine sans FW, quelle serait selon vous la meilleure manière de procéder pour une clean install ? 

lecteur dvd en USB (1.0, gloups) ?

image iso de tigrou ? 

démontage du DD et install via un autre mac ? 

(remplacement du lecteur CD est envisagé, j'attends une bonne offre sur ebay...)

merci

à+


----------



## ramchamcham (5 Mai 2008)

si la fréquence est à 400, ta palourde est overclockée....


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> si la fréquence est à 400, ta palourde est overclockée....


 
c'est bien ce que je pensais..... j'espère que cela a été fait proprement .....

je vais chercher une manip pour dés-overclocker.... au cas où....
merci de ta réponse


----------



## ramchamcham (5 Mai 2008)

si tu veux une configuration d'origine pourquoi pas. mais mon overclock est franchement appréciable pour une utilisation quotidienne...
de plus je n'est jamais constaté de plantage ni quoi que se soi dû à une surchauffe....


pour une clean instal je démonterais le DD (car j'aime démonter cet ordi) et tu va voir si l'overclock a été bien fait


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> si tu veux une configuration d'origine pourquoi pas. mais mon overclock est franchement appréciable pour une utilisation quotidienne...
> de plus je n'est jamais constaté de plantage ni quoi que se soi dû à une surchauffe....
> 
> 
> pour une clean instal je démonterais le DD (car j'aime démonter cet ordi) et tu va voir si l'overclock a été bien fait


 
sommes sur la même .... fréquence   

de plus ai vu que l'overclocking est loin d'être une partie de plaisir... surtout que mes yeux vieillissent déjà.....

j'aime aussi démonter et apprendre comment fonctionne uen machine, je vais de ce pas lui extraire les entrailles et en profiter pour faire le ménage

merci encore et bonne journée à toi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour ; voila on me propose une palourde graphite 366mhz ;320mo de ram et un dd de 20go
pour 50 euros est ce une bonne affaire ?
merci d'avance  (elle est sous panther)


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonjour ; voila on me propose une palourde graphite 366mhz ;320mo de ram et un dd de 20go
> pour 50 euros est ce une bonne affaire ?
> merci d'avance  (elle est sous panther)


 
si tout tourne, que les charnières écran sont ok....... c'est une excellente affaire ! 
Les dernières configs équivalentes à ce que tu écris, sont parties à +/- 150 euros sur ebay ! 

à +


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonjour ; voila on me propose une palourde graphite 366mhz ;320mo de ram et un dd de 20go
> pour 50 euros est ce une bonne affaire ?
> merci d'avance  (elle est sous panther)



Oui c'est très correcte. J'ai d'ailleurs acheté une paloude mandarine le mois dernier pour 60 euros et j'en ai eu pour moins de 100 pour la barrette de 512Mo et le DD de 80 Go que je dois encore monter (j'en ai déjà fait une tripotée).

Rien à voir avec la PA d'un certain Aurélien qui vend une palourde myrtille 300 Mhz à 329 euros ...

Sinon Panther est le Mac OS X le plus adapté à cette machine et il suffit d'avoir la version CD. Pas besoin de démontage


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon Panther est le Mac OS X le plus adapté à cette machine et il suffit d'avoir la version CD. Pas besoin de démontage


 
Bonjour Mélaure

pour "rebondir" sur ton conseil d'Os, j'ai actuellement Tigrou (pas à jour, encore la version 9) et je suis sidéré par la vitesse de la palourde  

Que reproche tu à Tigre, sur cette gamme de machine ? 

à+


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour Mélaure
> 
> pour "rebondir" sur ton conseil d'Os, j'ai actuellement Tigrou (pas à jour, encore la version 9) et je suis sidéré par la vitesse de la palourde
> 
> ...



Ben écoute si ça marche bien chez toi tant mieux, j'avais lu des tests moins concluants. Je n'ai pas encore essayé parce que Tiger bouffe quand même plus de RAM, mais peut-être le ferais-je sur ma dernière palourde ...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben écoute si ça marche bien chez toi tant mieux, j'avais lu des tests moins concluants. Je n'ai pas encore essayé parce que Tiger bouffe quand même plus de RAM, mais peut-être le ferais-je sur ma dernière palourde ...


 
ok, pas de soucis....


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ok, pas de soucis....



Est-ce que tu as mis un DD de 5400 tr/m dans ta machine ?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as mis un DD de 5400 tr/m dans ta machine ?


 
pas encore.... je ne l'ai reçu qu'il y a peu.... gros nettoyage+airport+DD+réinstall  au programme de ce weekend


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas encore.... je ne l'ai reçu qu'il y a peu.... gros nettoyage+airport+DD+réinstall  au programme de ce weekend



Ha bien, je vais en faire autant. Ben écoute avec 512+64 Mo et le 80Go en 5400 tr/min, je vais tenter Tiger, puisque le DD n'est pas encore dedans. Je vais même installer les trois OS (Tiger, Panther et OS 9), comme ça j'aurais tout.

Je me souviens qu'il faut faire une partition de 8 Go mac pour le premier OS X, mais est-ce aussi valable pour le second ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Merci ! 
ps : c'est pas cet aurelien qui vend des ibook g4 800mhz a 600roros ?


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci !
> ps : c'est pas cet aurelien qui vend des ibook g4 800mhz a 600roros ?



lol

sisi c'est lui. Je l'ai même contacté pour lui qu'il abusait un peu sur la palourde mais pas de réponse ...

Ca me désole de savoir que quelqu'un va peut-être la payer a ce prix là. Mais surtout vu le nombre d'annonces de ce gars, je doute qu'il soit un particulier et dans ce cas ses annonces violent la charte de MacGé ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ha bien, je vais en faire autant. Ben écoute avec 512+64 Mo et le 80Go en 5400 tr/min, je vais tenter Tiger, puisque le DD n'est pas encore dedans. Je vais même installer les trois OS (Tiger, Panther et OS 9), comme ça j'aurais tout.
> 
> Je me souviens qu'il faut faire une partition de 8 Go mac pour le premier OS X, mais est-ce aussi valable pour le second ?



Pour deux OS X, faudrait deux partoches de 4, vu que tu peux pas mettre deux OS X sur le même volume !


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour deux OS X, faudrait deux partoches de 4, vu que tu peux pas mettre deux OS X sur le même volume !



Ca ne marche pas avec deux partitions de 8 Go ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

Non, puisqu'OS X doit être obligatoirement sur une partition entièrement comprise dans les 8 *premiers *Go du disque, et non simplement sur une partition de 8 Go !


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, puisqu'OS X doit être obligatoirement sur une partition entièrement comprise dans les 8 *premiers *Go du disque, et non simplement sur une partition de 8 Go !



Il me semblait bien que c'était ça, mais j'espérais qu'on aura pu passer cette limite avec le temps et les bidouilles ... 

Bon je ne vais ne mettre que Tiger et si ça marche pas, je réinstallerais Panther que j'ai en version CD (ça évitera le re-démontage).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> j'espérais qu'on aura pu passer cette limite avec le temps et les bidouilles ...



Théoriquement, xPostFacto permet de s'affranchir de cette limite, toutefois, dans mon cas personnel, ça n'a fonctionné que quelques heures, au sixième ou septième démarrage, mon WallStreet n'a plus rien voulu savoir, et j'ai du cloner, formater/partitionner et recloner pour qu'il accepte enfin de redémarrer sous X (xPostFacto indiquait alors le petit panneau jaune d'alerte près de l'icone du disque).


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Théoriquement, xPostFacto permet de s'affranchir de cette limite, toutefois, dans mon cas personnel, ça n'a fonctionné que quelques heures, au sixième ou septième démarrage, mon WallStreet n'a plus rien voulu savoir, et j'ai du cloner, formater/partitionner et recloner pour qu'il accepte enfin de redémarrer sous X (xPostFacto indiquait alors le petit panneau jaune d'alerte près de l'icone du disque).



Merci pour cette précision. Je vais laisser tout ça dans son état "naturel"  

Pas de nouvelles, sinon, de quelqu'un qui aurait intégré une dalle en 1024*768 ?


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2008)

Sinon autre question, vous avez un bon tutorial et ou acheter les composants pour changer le rétro-éclairage des écrans ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> lol
> 
> sisi c'est lui. Je l'ai même contacté pour lui qu'il abusait un peu sur la palourde mais pas de réponse ...
> 
> Ca me désole de savoir que quelqu'un va peut-être la payer a ce prix là. Mais surtout vu le nombre d'annonces de ce gars, je doute qu'il soit un particulier et dans ce cas ses annonces violent la charte de MacGé ...



Ca se voit largement que c'est un pro : il vend même des pieces detachées...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de nouvelles, sinon, de quelqu'un qui aurait intégré une dalle en 1024*768 ?



Ben, j'en ai envoyé une à Arlequin, manque de bol, elle est arrivé "façon puzzle". Merci l*es* postes (on sait pas si c'est la "française" ou la "belge" la responsable) !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

C'est la française 
Ils jettent les colis et même quand il y a de l'espece , ils la prennent...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, puisqu'OS X doit être obligatoirement sur une partition entièrement comprise dans les 8 *premiers *Go du disque, et non simplement sur une partition de 8 Go !



aaaaaahhhhh, donc suis obligé de faire une partoche rien que pour l'OS ??? 

y'a t il encore d'autres choses à savoir avant de réinstaller le bestiau ? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, j'en ai envoyé une à Arlequin, manque de bol, elle est arrivé "façon puzzle". Merci l*es* postes (on sait pas si c'est la "française" ou la "belge" la responsable) !



:casse:....pas cool en effet.... mais bon, ce sont des choses qui arrivent....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'a t il encore d'autres choses à savoir avant de réinstaller le bestiau ?



Ben, vérif que le firmware est bien à jour (comme ça, pas besoin d'xPostFacto pour installer Panther).


----------



## guiguilap (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal, je voulais te demander, tu les vends combien, tes écrans pour palourde ?

C'est facile à installer ? Ca m'intéresserait pour ma palourde .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Je crois qu'il les donne les dalles 
Enfin sans les frais de ports bien sur  !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, vérif que le firmware est bien à jour (comme ça, pas besoin d'xPostFacto pour installer Panther).



Tiger étant dessus actuellement, je suppose que oui.... mais je vais vérifier 

Au sujet de la partoche de 8Go, c'est indispensable ? comme je vais mettre un beau DD tout neuf, l'OS ne n'installera t il pas tout seul où il faut ?

à +


----------



## ramchamcham (5 Mai 2008)

> Pas de nouvelles, sinon, de quelqu'un qui aurait intégré une dalle en 1024*768 ?



oui j'attend aussi depuis un petit moment un bricolo qui est greffé une dalle.
Si pascal tu en a une autre en rab je suis preneur et si sa marche je ferais une petit topic sur cette manip car le 800°600 est un peu pénible....et il n'y a pas un topic en français sur tout le net...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> Si pascal tu en a une autre en rab je suis preneur



Ben, je récupère pas non plus des épaves de PB 12" tous les jours, hein !


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mai 2008)

rrrhhhhhââââââââ b*rdel de b*rdel !!!!! je savais que j'aurais du attendre ce weekend, relax, pour commencer le démontage    

le connecteur de la nappe touchpad s'est détaché de la carte mère.... didju de didju..... ça commence bien, et pourtant j'y ai été molo !!!! 

quelqu'un aurait il une super technique pour resouder ce minuscule bidule ? 

merci...à +

ps: de plus je ne sais pas quel porc a ouvert ce mac précédemment, mais c'est dégueux à l'intérieur ! la nappe écran de droite est soudée directement à la carte mère, le modem est absent, ainsi que le berceau de la carte airport, la moitié du tape isolant a disparu, il manque la moitié des vis, le dissipateur thermique tient par miracle, l'overclocking a été fait à la truelle.....bidiou quel boxon..... eeeenfin (soupir)


----------



## melaure (6 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ps: de plus je ne sais pas quel porc a ouvert ce mac précédemment, mais c'est dégueux à l'intérieur ! la nappe écran de droite est soudée directement à la carte mère, le modem est absent, ainsi que le berceau de la carte airport, la moitié du tape isolant a disparu, il manque la moitié des vis, le dissipateur thermique tient par miracle, l'overclocking a été fait à la truelle.....bidiou quel boxon..... eeeenfin (soupir)



C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai jamais voulu acheter un iBook Palourde bricolé. Toujours dans sa configuration d'origine. Et après, moi, j'en prend extrêmement soin au démontage (et je nettoie tout au pinceau doux  )


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai jamais voulu acheter un iBook Palourde bricolé. Toujours dans sa configuration d'origine. Et après, moi, j'en prend extrêmement soin au démontage (et je nettoie tout au pinceau doux  )


 
je suis bien d'accord avec toi.... mais c'était (à priori) une bonne affaire alors j'ai foncé... après, bah, c'est le risque avec les achats ebay.... si ça se trouve, le gus n'est même pas au courant de la soupe qu'il y a dedans.... pas grave.... c'est comme ça qu'on apprend


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Rebonjour : petite question : La carte graphique du pc a ma mère ayant laché (2eme fois en 2 mois...50 euros de reparation) je voudrai savoir si l'ibook dont je vous ai parlé hier serait assez puissant pour : de la navigation internet ; du tchatche ; du traitement de texte (style courier..)
Merci d'avance


----------



## ramchamcham (7 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai jamais voulu acheter un iBook Palourde bricolé.



je trouve que ça ne veux pas dire grand chose le fait que la palourde été bricolé...
franchement ma palourde est bricolé et je la nettoie au pinceau elle est sûrement bien plus propre que certaines en configuration d'origine de plus je peux la vendre en configuration d'origine en remettant le dd d'origine et la ram d'origine alors quelle a été ouverte déjà pas mal de fois...

c'est juste pas de bol et le problème se règle vite: il faut acheter la carte mère d'une palourde  466 SE et la remplacer par celle maltraitée de plus tu auras un port firwire à grande vitesse.

cependant j'en recherche une depuis quelque mois et toujours rien...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je récupère pas non plus des épaves de PB 12" tous les jours, hein !



En plus jeme suis inscrit avant sur la file d'attente  :rateau: .


----------



## ramchamcham (12 Mai 2008)

bon ok....

je retourne a mes recherches....(remarque je ne trouve toujours pas de carte de 466SE)


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

Et moi faut vraiment que je commande cet Astropack avant qu'on ne le trouve plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Astropack ?
Moi je vais prendre la palourde a la rentrée à 50
Et la revendre 100  (366mhz 368mo de ram et 20go de DD)


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Astropack ?
> Moi je vais prendre la palourde a la rentrée à 50&#8364;
> Et la revendre 100&#8364;  (366mhz 368mo de ram et 20go de DD)



C'est un sac qui correspond pile poil  aux dimensions de la palourde :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Pas mal , en plus il est pas cher


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas mal , en plus il est pas cher



J'en ai déjà un pour un de mes deux palourdes. Mais comme une part chez une nièce, j'ai besoin d'un deuxième sac.

J'ai vu sur un autre sujet de MacGé qu'il était aussi parfait pour un MacBook ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Ah..


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2008)

bon, j'ai un trouvé un palourde ce matin a la brocante chez moi, une belle parlourde graphite 366 mhz :love: mais au final j'ai plus de place :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Bon amusement


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2008)

je vais déjà lui remettre de la ram


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Il a combien en ram ? 
sous os x ?


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2008)

la 64 de base, j'ai des 256 dans un tiroir, 9.2.2 sur le DD


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Ok , combien de HD ? 
Je vais surement prendre la palourde @ 50 moi 
La batterie marche encore ?


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2008)

6 go, celui d'origine, batterie en fin de vie, normal pour une machine qui a 8 ans,  je mettrai sur les PA demain après gonflage de la ram et voir si j'ai pas une batterie potable


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Quand a mon futur mien  : 20go de HD , 320mo de ram , 366mhz de pross et sans firewire...:/


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon, j'ai un trouvé un palourde ce matin a la brocante chez moi, une belle parlourde graphite 366 mhz :love: mais au final j'ai plus de place :rose:



C'est bien ça. Samedi prochain y a une grosse brocante dans mon quartier. Je vais aller fouiner ... 

Mais bon j'ai pas encore le temps de faire ma nouvelle palourde mandarine alors ...


----------



## tous-les-ex (22 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de découvrir celle ci sur ebay, elle est en superbe etat, avec de la ram au taquet ( une barette de 512 mo  ) elle doit tourner du feu de dieu.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170288546473&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:FR:1123

jb


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Oui lais 150 dans une palourde...C'est cher payé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir celle ci sur ebay, elle est en superbe etat, avec de la ram au taquet ( une barette de 512 mo  ) elle doit tourner du feu de dieu.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170288546473&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:FR:1123
> 
> jb



Ça serait une "466", ou même une "366 Firewire", je dis pas, mais une 300, j'en ai une ici, même avec 288 Mo de Ram, sous 10.3, elle n'est guère plus rapide que mon WallStreet 266 (moins de 10%), et contrairement à lui, elle, on ne peut pas lui ajouter le Fw (via carte PCMCIA) &#8230; Et le WallStreet, lui, il est en 14' 1024x768, pas en 12' 800x600 !

Non, 50 roros maxi, je dirais, pour ce modèle, et éviter de faire des frais dessus, ça n'est pas assez rare ni assez ancien pour faire un objet de collection de prix !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal , une palourde avec 366mhz , 320Mo de ram et 20go de HD pour 50 ca va ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pascal , une palourde avec 366mhz , 320Mo de ram et 20go de HD pour 50 ca va ?



320 Mo ? donc, c'est une "Firewire", c'est déjà bien mieux !


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est un sac qui correspond pile poil  aux dimensions de la palourde :



Juste pour info laptopshop ne vend plus en dehors du royaume uni. Heureusement des amis de Londres sont passés nous voir et j'ai pu en avoir un autre comme ça. Et j'ai l'impression que c'était un des derniers, je n'en vois plus ...


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2009)

j'ai trouvé une mandarine ce matin :love: je la gonfle et direction les PA :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Un peu cher pour cette config...Surtout si tu l'as trouvée .


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2009)

Ha sympa ça !!!

Je suis en train de préparer la mienne pour notre expo du 3 Octobre. Y aura de quoi faire en Jurassic Mac !


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Octobre 2009)

Coucou, personne n'aurais une carte mère de iBook Mandarine 300 ou 366 Mhz ? (sans firewire). Mon chargeur Yoyo à grillé la mienne ...


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Coucou, personne n'aurais une carte mère de iBook Mandarine 300 ou 366 Mhz ? (sans firewire). Mon chargeur Yoyo à grillé la mienne ...



Autrefois Macinside m'avais dépanné, je ne sais pas s'il a encore du stock. Hé oui j'avais remplaçé le 300 par un 366


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Octobre 2009)

Macinsinde n'en a pas je lui ai demander ... dommage 
Personne d'autre ?


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Macinsinde n'en a pas je lui ai demander ... dommage
> Personne d'autre ?



Tu peux essayer là : http://www.powerbookmedic.com/xcart1/product.php?productid=16251

Et là : http://www.pbparts.com/shop.php//i300.html

Les prix sont corrects en plus.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Macinsinde n'en a pas je lui ai demander ... dommage
> Personne d'autre ?



Tu devrais regarder cette annonce sur ebay.


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Octobre 2009)

Merci melaure, mais ça me parait une peu cher, non ? (j'ai payé la machine 50&#8364;]


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Merci melaure, mais ça me parait une peu cher, non ? (j'ai payé la machine 50]




voilà voilà ça vient 

ah la la l'impatience de la jeunesse 

:rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Octobre 2009)

Merci, j'attend ton message avec impatience 



> ah la la l'impatience de la jeunesse
> 
> :rateau:



Mes parents me dise la même chose 

C'est que ça me rend triste de voire ma palourde chérie inerte  Morte ... Et c'est que je suis en manque de OS 9 du bruit de sont disque de 3 Go de ses 32 pauvre mégas de ram, de sont magnifique Dong et de ses supers jeu : Super pinball, Nanosaur j'en passe ... Pour l'instant la seule chose que l'écran affiche est un noir, profond, livide, pâle et sans gout, plus un bruit ... rien

Oula, je me crois en français avec analyse de texte + champ lexical ... faut que j'arrête là


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

C'est dommage pour ta palourde , mais dis toi bien que si tu l'as payée 40-50 c'était une très bonne affaire et que c'est pas sur la bay que tu retrouveras une palourde à ce prix .


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est dommage pour ta palourde , mais dis toi bien que si tu l'as payée 40-50 c'était une très bonne affaire et que c'est pas sur la bay que tu retrouveras une palourde à ce prix .



Oh, il n'y a pas qu'eBay, et on en trouve des moins chères, parfois


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Encore faudrait-il avoir des Pascal 77 par millier pour nous en donner .


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il avoir des Pascal 77 par millier pour nous en donner .



Pas une mauvaise idée, ça, ça m'allégerait le travail de modération, en plus 

:rateau:


----------



## Sebang (29 Juillet 2010)

Boh allez, pour le plaisir des belles choses : mon mandarine tourne toujours comme un horloge malgré tout ce qu'il a subit.

Il m'a servi pendant 2 semaines ce mois-ci comme ordinateur principal, le temps que je récupère le MacBook Pro 13 pouces de ma soeur après avoir vendu mon iMac.
Et bien je suis plus qu'heureux de vous dire que même en 2010, il continue à fonctionner, bien que tout rame à fond et qu'il faut être patient. 

Il me sert maintenant de serveur de musique iTunes relié à ma chaîne hi-fi (avec lecteur MD !) avec mon vieil iPod 3G relié en firewire (aaah... C'était le bon temps ma p'tite dame !) bien que la dernière mise à jour d'iTunes (9.2) ne fonctionne plus sur les G3. :hein:

Vous rendez-vous compte que je pense sérieusement à investir dans un disque dur 7200tr pour lui ? 

Quelle machine magnifique. Quel amour ce mandarine... :love:


Photo prise il y a 2 semaines


----------



## Pierre29 (29 Juillet 2010)

Je gère un parc d'une cinquantaine de Mac. Certains sont déclassés depuis longtemps, des LC II, des LCIII, des LC 475, des Power PC 6100, des iMac "bonbons" et surtout dans le stock un iBook Palourde orange 300 MHz et un iBook Palourde graphite 366.
Je les ai ressortis il n'y a pas longtemps pour tenter d'en équiper un pour ma femme dont le portable "Windows" a cramé...
Malheureusement jusque là, ce n'est pas folichon. Et je suis mal parti pour lui montrer que Linux, c'est mieux que windows et lui faire gouter aux joies de l'iBook...
Heureusement la lecture de ce forum est arrivé à point pour me motiver à poursuivre mes investigations. Déjà plus d'une semaine et presque tous les nuits sans arriver à avoir une config qui marche.
J'en bave pour tenter d'y installer Ubuntu. Et ma commande d'une barrette mémoire de 512 Mo commandée chez Bricomac pour 50  frais de port compris n'arrive pas. J'ai appelé ce matin et en fait, ils n'en ont plus en stock. Du coup, ils vont m'envoyer une SO-DIM 512 mais en PC 133. Je ne sais pas si ça marchera.
La nuit dernière, j'ai finalement démonté mon iBook 366 pour changer le disque dur et le remplacer par un Seagate Momentus 5400 tours de 100 Go.
Ca se fait bien, mais j'avoue que je n'aimerais pas faire ça tous les jours.
Depuis, je galère pour réinstaller Ubuntu.
J'ai lu une grande partie du forum et je me dis que j'aurais du en profiter pour tenter l'overclocking. Je viens de m'apercevoir que dans une rage de ménage, j'ai balancé bêtement mon fer à souder de 40 W que j'espérais utiliser avec le coup du trombonne pour avoir une pointe fine.
Mais je sens que je ne vais pas supporter d'avoir une machine poussive alors qu'elle peut être débridée. 

Si d'aventure un macounet brestois avait un fer à souder et une loupe à me prêter, ça m'éviterait d'engager de nouvelles dépenses... en cette période de crise.
Je ne sais pas encore si je vais opter pour Mac OS 10.4 ou pour Ubuntu 10.04
Mon idée reçue était que la machine serait plus réactive sous Linux, j'ai toujours cru que Linux était plus léger, mais après tous mes essais, je n'en suis plus très sur.
Bon, maintenant ça me démange de démonter mon iBook orange pour l'overclocker et pour changer son disque dur par la même occasion. Pour celui-là, la batterie est morte.
Du temps que j'y pense, j'ai en stock 8 SO-DIMM pour PowerBook G4 de 256 Mo (DDR, 333)
Je les échangerai volontiers contre deux barrettes de 512 Mo PC100.
Y-a-aurait-il preneur ?
Bon, l'install de Ubuntu 10.04 est toujours bloquée sur Configuration de l'horloge 0% et le bouton suivant ne daigne pas devenir accessible.
La première fois que j'ai installé sur le disque dur de 6 Go, cela avait pris plus d'une journée. Ensuite, c'était du genre, ça marche, ça marche pas...
Avec le disque dur 100 Go, tout est à refaire. Mais comme je n'ai pas la barrette mémoire qui va bien, je ne sais même pas si j'arrivera manuellement à agrandir la zone swap que le CD-Live adapte automatiquement à la RAM disponible au moment de l'install.
A suivre...
D'avance, merci pour vos conseils, suggestions, observations, encouragements (j'en ai besoin !),

Pierre


----------



## Sebang (29 Juillet 2010)

Salut Pierre !


Pour faire court, je n'ai jamais été convaincu par Ubuntu en général, et encore moins par Ubuntu sur un palourde. :rateau:
OSX est quand même une belle bête qui malgré ses lenteurs permet vraiment d'utiliser la machine avec des applications "Apple", et donc la simplicité qui va avec.
Après, si tu es un convaincu de Linux, pas de problème et bon courage. 



Pierre29 a dit:


> Du coup, ils vont m'envoyer une SO-DIM 512 mais en PC 133. Je ne sais pas si ça marchera.



Ca marchera sans problème. J'ai mis une SO-DIMM 512 PC133 dans le mien et ça tourne sans accrocs. 
PC66, PC100 et PC133, même combat pour le palourde.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

@ sebang : Tu as désactivé l'indexation des disques sur ta palourde , sous Tiger ?
Car sur mon iMac G3 500Mhz , ca lui a donné un coup de fouet .


----------



## Pierre29 (29 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos observations. Je me sens plus rassuré concernant la RAM, car ça m'embêterait d'avoir attendu plus d'une semaine si c'est pour me retrouver avec une RAM qui ne marche pas à l'arrivée.

Si ça marche, j'en commanderai une seconde pour le palourde orange. Ca me démange de l'overclocker, mais je n'ai pas encore fait le pas. Pour l'instant je me suis contenté d'enrouler un trombone autour de la panne de mon fer à souder 50 W.

Si je comprends bien, si je ne veux pas risquer d'avoir à redémonter plusieurs fois la bête, pour le 300 MHz, un overclock à 400 est raisonnable et  pour le 366, un overclock à 460 serait raisonnable.


Je pense que je le débrancherai le temps de la soudure car il est alimenté en courant alternatif et je ne voudrai pas qu'une fuite me bousille la carte mère.

Quand j'ai fait tourner mon vieux PowerBook G3 Walstreet avec Mac OS 10.3, j'avais du utiliser le logiciel tiers "Ipso Facto" pour permettre au G3 de booter sur le DVD d'install.

Là, si je veux l'équiper en 10.4.11, je ne sais pas trop comment procéder... à part préparer le disque avant sur une autre station G3...

Z'avez des infos à ce sujet ?

Je crois que je vais abandonner une nouvelle fois Linux. Vraiment trop galère pour des résultats nettement en dessous de ce que je connais avec Mac OS X en termes de réactivité sur les logiciels habituels d'accès à Internet et de bureautique. Et surtout beaucoup, beaucoup de temps au détriment d'autres choses importantes. Mais là, au bout d'une semaine d'expérimentation à tenter de remonter le fil d'Ariane du pourquoi et du comment ça marche pas, je crois que ça atteint sa limite.
Dommage, ça m'aurait bien plu.


Pierre


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2010)

Excellent Sebang !!!

Continuons à faire vivre ces belles machines !


Pierre29, la PC133 marche très bien dans ma mandarine 
Mais j'ai commandé chez macsales.com, mon revendeur favori.

Par contre je ne touche pas à la carte mère. Mais j'ai une carte mère 366 à installer à la place de la 300. Ce sera mon overclock  sans danger 

Et comme Sebang c'est OS X sur ma palourde !


----------



## Sebang (29 Juillet 2010)

Pierre29 a dit:


> Quand j'ai fait tourner mon vieux PowerBook G3 Walstreet avec Mac OS 10.3, j'avais du utiliser le logiciel tiers "Ipso Facto" pour permettre au G3 de booter sur le DVD d'install.
> 
> Là, si je veux l'équiper en 10.4.11, je ne sais pas trop comment procéder... à part préparer le disque avant sur une autre station G3...
> 
> Z'avez des infos à ce sujet ?



Il me semble que pour pouvoir installer Tiger, une des limitations supplémentaire par rapport à Panther c'est qu'il faut un Mac avec un port Firewire. Oui, vous avez bien lu. 
La "meilleure" solution étant effectivement de passer par une autre station G3 et de mettre l'iBook en target.



Pierre29 a dit:


> Mais là, au bout d'une semaine d'expérimentation à tenter de remonter le fil d'Ariane du pourquoi et du comment ça marche pas, je crois que ça atteint sa limite.
> Dommage, ça m'aurait bien plu.



Pareil ici : j'ai perdu passé des heures à batailler avec Linux, en reprenant plusieurs années après pour voir les progrès, et dans l'ensemble, c'est trop d'expérimentations pour un résultat qui n'est pas à la hauteur d'un Tiger.
Enfin ceci est mon point de vue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2010)

Sebang a dit:


> Il me semble que pour pouvoir installer Tiger, une des limitations supplémentaire par rapport à Panther c'est qu'il faut un Mac avec un port Firewire. Oui, vous avez bien lu.
> La "meilleure" solution étant effectivement de passer par une autre station G3 et de mettre l'iBook en target.



Excellent conseil, il faut effectivement un Mac doté d'un port Firewire pour Tiger, mais un port Firewire Natif, j'avais sur mon Wallstreet une carte Firewire PCMCIA, mais ça n'allait pas pour Tiger.

Cela dit, tu as quand même zéro pour la question, parce que mettre en mode target un Mac dépourvu de Firewire


----------



## Pierre29 (2 Août 2010)

Après avoir lu plein de récits tous plus alléchants les uns que les autres sur l'overclocking, je décide d'overclocker mon iBook 300 orange.
Après avoir lu nombre d'articles sur le sujet, je me procure une pointe fine pour mon fer à souder Weller et une loupe x 2,5.
Un montage avec des serre-joints me permet de maintenir cette loupe à la hauteur voulue.




Hélas, les choses ne se passèrent pas comme prévu et la résistance R11 résistait au dessoudage. Si bien qu'en poussant trop avec la panne du fer à souder, elle finit par venir embarquant avec elle le circuit imprimé. J'avais été prévenu !
Bilan : carte-mère morte.
Dure la première expérience.
J'ai bien tenté de chercher l'autre extrémité de la piste disparue avec un ohm-mètre pour tenter un rattrapage de fortune mais sans plan de la carte, autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.
Si toutefois quelqu'un a une piste  pour trouver celle qui me manque, je suis preneur !
Un joli gachis donc !
Je me retrouve donc avec un iBook 300 en pièces détachées et une carte mère morte.
Pas question donc de prendre un tel risque sur l'iBook Graphite 366 qui me reste.
J'ai finalement réussi à le partitionner en utilisant un vieux CD d'install de Mac OS 9. Il me fallut ensuite récupérer sur le site d'Apple, les mises à jours successives de Mac OS 9 vers Mac OS 9.1 puis 9.2 et l'outil de partitionnement adéquat. J'ai ainsi créé les Partitions 
1) OS X
2) Data
3) Musiques
4) Mac OS 9.
Après avoir installé Mac OS 9 sur la partition de 3 Go que je lui ai dédiée, j'ai ensuite installé XPostFacto 4 sur la partition Mac OS 9. 
Problème, il ne permet pas d'installer Mac OS X à partir d'un lecteur de DVD externe branché sur le port USB.
Or j'ai la version DVD d'install de Mac OS X tiger mais pas les CD.
A force de recherches, j'ai finalement trouvé cette version.
J'ai ensuite créé une image du CD N°1 que j'ai restaurée sur la partition Musiques qui va me servir provisoirement de partition d'installation. Et là miracle, XPostFacto accepte de considérer cette partition comme un lecteur de CD interne.
A partir de là, tout a parfaitement fonctionné pour l'installation.
J'ai présenté les CD N°2, 3 et 4 dans le lecteur de CD interne.
Curieusement, je n'ai pas réussi à restaurer directement la version DVD de Mac OS X sur ma partition d'install.
Par contre une fois Mac OS X installé, impossible de reformater la partition qui m'avait servi à l'install.
J'ai donc du installer iPartition sur un CD capable de booter pour supprimer cette partition et la recréer.
Au final, j'ai actuellement Mac OS 10.4.11 sur un iBook 366 avec 320 Mo de RAM en attendant la barrette de 512 Mo commandée. 
Bien dommage que je n'ai pas réussi mon overclocking car la vitesse du processeur est vraiment un peu faible pour permettre une utilisation fluide.
Parfait par contre pour les mp3.
J'ai du chercher une version de Skype qui marche sur PowerPC mais avec cette version et la config en l'état, la partie son est inutilisable.
Enfin pour une raison X, j'ai bien le son dans la sortie jack mais pas sur le haut parleur. Or, quand je démarre sous Mac OS 9, j'ai bien le son sur le haut-parleur.

Il me reste à savoir quoi faire de ces pièces détachées de feu mon iBook orange 300
ou attendre une solution miracle pour remettre en état la carte-mère.
Dans l'état actuel, curieusement, quand j'appuyai sur le bouton marche, rien ne se passait, mais un appui sur les touches "Majuscules verrouillées" ou "Clavier numérique" allumait bien le voyant vert de la touche. Elle n'est peut-être donc pas complètement morte, mais j'imagine que la piste que j'ai bousillée fait qu'il n'y a plus de fréquence horloge...
Des idées sur une quelconque possibilité de rattrapage de cette énorme bourde ?

D'avance merci !

Pierre


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Août 2010)

Simple ... suffit de virer le dd le mettre dans un mac (mon cas un G4 MDD) en utilisant un adaptateur 3"1/2 et 2"1/2 lancer l'install sur le g4 (laisser une partition OS 9 sur le DD). Remettre le DD dans la palourde booter sur OS 9 et passer un coup de Xpostfacto ... redémarrer ... Bienvenue sur Tiger

Voila


----------



## Sebang (2 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, tu as quand même zéro pour la question, parce que mettre en mode target un Mac dépourvu de Firewire



Oops !


----------



## Sebang (2 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ sebang : Tu as désactivé l'indexation des disques sur ta palourde , sous Tiger ?
> Car sur mon iMac G3 500Mhz , ca lui a donné un coup de fouet .



Oui, j'ai désactivé l'indexation des disques, et aussi Dashboard. Et ça fait du bien au disque ainsi qu'à la ram.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Oui !
Je l'ai même fait avec mon G4 800 et il ne se débrouille pas trop mal !
Par contre , j'ai pas trouver d'autres navigateurs aussi fluides que safari 3..Une idée ?


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui !
> Je l'ai même fait avec mon G4 800 et il ne se débrouille pas trop mal !
> Par contre , j'ai pas trouver d'autres navigateurs aussi fluides que safari 3..Une idée ?



Essaie Camino


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Merci , ca fonctionne niquel !


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2010)

On est combien a encore avoir une palourde mandarine ?


----------



## Pierre29 (3 Août 2010)

J'ai reçu ma barrette de 512 Mo ce matin et elle fonctionne !
La machine n'est pas assez rapide pour lire les video DailyMotion mais globalement cela fait un bon portable d'appoint.

Mon dernier email où je vous racontais mes mésaventures avec mon premier overclocking sur mon palourde mandarine 300 s'est perdu ou n'a pas été validé et je ne sais pas pourquoi. Si un modo passe par là et peut regarder s'il n'est pas resté en souffrance quelque part.

Pierre


----------



## Pierre29 (3 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fA6DP7wTY7U[/YOUTUBE]
Pour le plaisir... Une video sur les clamshell.


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2010)

Il en a même pas une mandarine ... houh ... la honte !


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Août 2010)

Moi j'ai une mandarine ! un clamshell orange 1er du nom !


----------



## Sebang (4 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Il en a même pas une mandarine ... houh ... la honte !



Je vois même pas pourquoi il s'auto-proclame "iBook guy" alors qu'il n'en a pas au moins un couleur mandarine... Franchement...


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

En passant quelqu'un à une carte mère fonctionnelle de mandarine 300 mhz ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Septembre 2010)

Pierre29 a dit:


> Je gère un parc d'une cinquantaine de Mac. Certains sont déclassés depuis longtemps, des LC II, des LCIII, des LC 475, des Power PC 6100, des iMac "bonbons" et surtout dans le stock un iBook Palourde orange 300 MHz et un iBook Palourde graphite 366.
> Je les ai ressortis il n'y a pas longtemps pour tenter d'en équiper un pour ma femme dont le portable "Windows" a cramé...
> Malheureusement jusque là, ce n'est pas folichon. Et je suis mal parti pour lui montrer que Linux, c'est mieux que windows et lui faire gouter aux joies de l'iBook...
> Heureusement la lecture de ce forum est arrivé à point pour me motiver à poursuivre mes investigations. Déjà plus d'une semaine et presque tous les nuits sans arriver à avoir une config qui marche.
> ...


J'ai installé ubuntu en dual boot sur une palourde mandarine upgradée 366 firewire, avec 512 de ram, c'est galère pour régler la résolution de l'écran, parfois ce n'était pas stable et tiger s'ouvrait avec une résolution "n'importe quoi", de plus les performances n'étaient pas exceptionnelles et c'était nettement moins confortable que Tiger ou Panther, j'ai donc laissé tomber ce qui était un défi que j'ai été heureux de réaliser.
jb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------

lol, quel âne, je commence à me perdre, ma palourde tangérine est upgradée en 466 firewire, et non en 366, lol.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------




Sebang a dit:


> Je vois même pas pourquoi il s'auto-proclame "iBook guy" alors qu'il n'en a pas au moins un couleur mandarine... Franchement...



Salut, Seb, ça fait plaisir de te retrouver, il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas trainé ici, mais ça fait du bien d'y revenir.
Sais tu si quelqu'un a réussi à upgrader la vidéo de la palourde en xvga avec un autre écran et un cablage adéquat ?
J'ai cherché longtemps, mais les solutions proposées n'étaient pas claires et je n'ai pas envie de griller ma mandarine.

En ce moment, je galére dans la "cour des grands", j'ai acheté un macbook pro en panne, avec le backlight du lcd qui ne marche pas, j'ai tout essayé, remplacé cable écran et inverter avec d'autres provenant d'autres macbook que j'avais en réparation, résultat, rien du tout, c'est la carte mère qui ne commande pas, je n'ai pas de tensions adéquates à l'entrée de l'inverter, faute de trouver une solution, je songe à balancer du 12v directement dans l'inverter au démarrage, tant pis si je n'ai plus de réglage de luminosité, je ferai sans.
j'essaye de trouver comment on peut forcer le remplacement du firmware sur cette sale bête, comme j'avais fait sur la palourde, mais sans succés.
Et toi, bricoles tu d'autres mac ?
Amitiés.
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2010)

Pierre29 a dit:


> Des idées sur une quelconque possibilité de rattrapage de cette énorme bourde ?



Lors d'une tentative de "sur-overclockage" de 500 à 550 Mhz de mon PowerBook Pismo (qui est déjà un "400" overclocké à "500" ), n'étant pas équipé pour la soudure de composants de surface sub miniatures, j'ai utilisé ce crayon graphite 8B pour créer une piste là où il n'y en avait pas (là ou il aurait fallu que je soude une résistance), et ça a très bien fonctionné (mais le G3 n'a pas apprécié, en démarrant à froid, au bout de 20 mn j'avais droit à un kernel panic, plus rapidement si je redémarrais à chaud, je suis donc revenu à 500 Mhz). Tu pourrais utiliser ça pour reconstituer la piste que tu as arraché !


----------



## Pierre29 (18 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour cette suggestion.
Je crois que je n'ai plus l'énergie de m'y remettre.
Je vais donc donner cette carte à quelqu'un qui se sent de le faire.
Contactez-moi si vous êtes intéressé.
Pierre


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2010)

Pierre29 a dit:


> Merci pour cette suggestion.
> Je crois que je n'ai plus l'énergie de m'y remettre.
> Je vais donc donner cette carte à quelqu'un qui se sent de le faire.
> Contactez-moi si vous êtes intéressé.
> Pierre



Je te remercie, mais le seul palourde que j'ai eu (un 300 bleu clair) continue sa carrière chez FdeB, à qui je l'ai donné, car il lui fallait absolument un Mac peu encombrant tournant sous OS 9 pour faire fonctionner je ne sais plus quel périphérique n'ayant pas de pilote OS X !


----------



## claude72 (18 Septembre 2010)

Pierre29 a dit:


> Hélas, les choses ne se passèrent pas comme prévu et la résistance R11 résistait au dessoudage. Si bien qu'en poussant trop avec la panne du fer à souder, elle finit par venir embarquant avec elle le circuit imprimé. J'avais été prévenu !
> Bilan : carte-mère morte.


Pas forcément : si tu avais besoin de dessouder cette résistance, c'est qu'elle ne servait plus... alors avec ou sans la piste, ça ne change rien !

(sauf si l'overclock ne fonctionne pas et qu'il faut remettre la config d'origine... mais dans ce cas, peut-être pourras-tu trouver une autre fréquence qui nécessite que R11 soit enlevée et à laquelle le Mac voudra bien fonctionner, même si c'est une fréquence inférieure !!!)





> J'ai bien tenté de chercher l'autre extrémité de la piste disparue avec un ohm-mètre pour tenter un rattrapage de fortune mais sans plan de la carte, autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.
> Si toutefois quelqu'un a une piste  pour trouver celle qui me manque, je suis preneur !


Les résistances de réglage de fréquence sont reliées en général :

 d'un côté : à la masse... donc si tu as arraché la piste de masse, tu peut reprendre la masse d'une autre résistance de réglage de fréquence !

 de l'autre côté : à un circuit intégré PLL... donc si tu as arraché la piste qui va au PLL, comme ta résistance R11 est relié au même circuit PLL que les autres résistances de réglage de fréquence, ça veut dire que tu peux retrouver le circuit PLL en suivant les pistes des autres résistances... tu as alors beaucoup réduit la taille de la botte de foin !!!

Je ne connais pas l'overclock des palourdes, mais j'ai vu plusieurs fois des docs sur l'overclock d'autres Mac, et souvent, en plus des résistances à modifier et de leur emplacement, on y trouve la référence du PLL, son emplacement sur la carte-mère et les numéros de ses pattes connectées aux résistances...
Donc, une fois que tu as trouvé la patte du PLL correspondant à R11, tu peux mettre cette patte direct à la masse par un simple fil fin isolé soudé directement sur la patte.


----------



## tous-les-ex (1 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,
Le cable lg Apple part #*922-5368 est totalement introuvable, i a t il quelqu'un ici qui serait susceptible d'en céder un ? ou qui pourrait publier le shéma du pinout des 2 côtés du cable ? en effet, sur le web, on voit plein de fils soudés, mais jamais les correspondances entre les 2 prises.
Je ne tiens pas à perdre ma palourde aussi bêtement en branchant n'importe quoi, et en plus, celui qui a ce renseignement rentrerait dans l'histoire car il serait le seul à avoir publié la chose.
Accessoirement, je recherche aussi le schéma de l'ibook clamshell 466 se, puisque ma mandarine a désormais une carte mère 466.
Comme vous le savez, le but est d'installer dans la palourde une dalle *
12" Samsung  *LTN121X1-L02*. ou Philips LG *LP121X04.

Les explications sont sur ce site: http://ibookmod.livejournal.com/559.html 
 mais pas le cablage.
Merci, on peut encore faire travailler nos mandarines......
*


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2013)

Sympa ton projet. Bon courage !


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Juin 2013)

Je suis étonné que personne ici n'ait fait cet upgrade, les seuls renseignements qui manquent sur le web est le cablage de la nappe LG entre la dalle et la carte mère, il doit bien y avoir au moins 1 personne qui a ça !!!!!


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

Ca reste un peu aléatoire quand même entre la compatibilité et le matos ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le seul palourde que j'ai eu (un 300 bleu clair) continue sa carrière chez FdeB, à qui je l'ai donné, car il lui fallait absolument un Mac peu encombrant tournant sous OS 9 pour faire fonctionner je ne sais plus quel périphérique n'ayant pas de pilote OS X !



Bon, vu que ce fil remonte, j'en profite pour préciser que le Palourde en question est revenu dans mon Giron après que j'eusse remis en état un des Pismo en panne de FdeB qui a un appareil photo qui ne peux toujours pas se passer d'OS 9.

Cela dit, en dehors du laborieux changement de lecteur optique auquel j'ai procédé (décrit par ailleurs, je ne sais plus trop où), les seuls autres perfectionnements que j'y apporterait encore si je trouve de quoi seront une augmentation de sa mémoire, si je trouve, ainsi que la doter d'une batterie, dont elle est totalement dépourvue, ce qui pose un problème d'équilibre une fois l'écran ouvert (si quelqu'un a une batterie, même complètement morte, je suis preneur).


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2013)

Ca doit être possible, j'ai du garder une vieille batterie avec très peu d'autonomie ... mais elle est surement encore dans un carton de déménagement ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ca doit être possible, j'ai du garder une vieille batterie avec très peu d'autonomie ... mais elle est surement encore dans un carton de déménagement ...



Très peu, ça m'intéresse encore plus que "pas du tout" (le Palourde n'ayant pas de "pile de sauvegarde de la PRam"), là, tu me rendrait un fier service.


----------



## sofizabel (14 Juin 2013)

bonjour
j'ai trouvé ça:
www.powerbookmedic.com/iBook-G3-Clamshell-Display-Cable-p-16482.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai trouvé ça:
> www.powerbookmedic.com/iBook-G3-Clamshell-Display-Cable-p-16482.html



Oui, mais ça, c'est pour les dalles 800x600 d'origine !


----------



## sofizabel (15 Juin 2013)

bonjour
désolée; j'avais mal compris. je croyais que c'était cette pièce qui était recherchée. :rose:


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... la doter d'une batterie, dont elle est totalement dépourvue, ce qui pose un problème d'équilibre une fois l'écran ouvert (si quelqu'un a une batterie, même complètement morte, je suis preneur).



Salut *Pascal*.

Je ne voudrais surtout pas empêcher le «_Gone_» Lyonnais [= *melaure* ] d'exécuter le programme d'_altruisme archéologique_  ici tracé : 



melaure a dit:


> Ca doit être possible, j'ai du garder une vieille batterie avec très peu d'autonomie ... mais elle est surement encore dans un carton de déménagement ...



- mais avise un peu ceci :




​
N'est-ce pas mignon? C'est la batterie d'origine - crû Apple : 2000 - de ma _Palourde G3_. Comme elle ne chargeait plus, je l'ai remplacée il y a lurette par une générique fonctionnelle. Depuis elle prend la poussière parmi mes reliques Mac.

Elle est à ta disposition, si tu veux t'en servir de stabilisateur pour ta propre _Palourde_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Pascal*.
> 
> Je ne voudrais surtout pas empêcher le «_Gone_» Lyonnais [= *melaure* ] d'exécuter le programme d'_altruisme archéologique_  ici tracé :
> 
> ...



Ne sachant pas quand Melaure aura le temps d'ouvrir ses cartons (il a déménagé récemment), je suis intéressé. vois si tu peux en faire un petit paquet, et quel poids ferait le tout, puis tu me dis ça par MP en y ajoutant ton adresse (et ton nom, une fois un des membres m'avait mis juste l'adresse, j'ai pas osé mettre son pseudo comme nom ), et je t'envoie les timbres pour affranchir le paquet, ainsi que mes coordonnées à moi pour le libellé du destinataire


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2013)

Je te prépare le paquet pour le début de semaine prochaine, je demande à la Poste de mon village le tarif et je te le communique. Ou je t'expédie le paquet et tu me renvoies par courrier la valeur du port en timbres courants (je saurais bien les employer). On arrange ça via MP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te prépare le paquet pour le début de semaine prochaine, je demande à la Poste de mon village le tarif et je te le communique. Ou je t'expédie le paquet et tu me renvoies par courrier la valeur du port en timbres courants (je saurais bien les employer). On arrange ça via MP.



On fait comme tu préfères, j'attends ton MP


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2013)

[_En guise de divertissement_]​

Il se trouve que j'ai posté tout récemment (en _matière_ de _batterie_ ) dans ce fil remonté à la surface de l'actualité après trois ans de sommeil. Sans avoir rien lu de ce qui précédait cette remise à jour. Je viens de survoler ce matin son contenu à partir de son point de départ. Un fil de *775 messages*, inauguré en *2004* - voilà qui a de quoi frapper l'imagination.

À la différence de la plupart des participants de ce fil, et notamment de son initiateur *Sebang* (que je salue), je n'ai pour ma part jamais été un '_physicien_' (si je puis le dire ainsi) des Macs, mais purement et simplement un '_logicien_'. J'entends par là, qu'à part changer une batterie aisément amovible (comme je déclare l'avoir fait sur ma _Palourde G3 Myrtille_ dans ma contribution précédente), jamais je ne suis intervenu d'aucune façon (et curieusement je n'ai jamais eu à le faire, ni à le faire faire) sur aucun des Macs que j'ai eus (et que j'ai toujours, tous en aussi bon état de marche qu'à l'origine et aucun n'ayant jamais eu la moindre panne). 

Ces attendus personnels posés, en lisant comment *Sebang* «_pour l'amour d'une Mandarine_» s'est trouvé conduit à *changer* d'une part les *organes* de sa machine (en quoi il a accompli des exploits certains), et d'autre part le *Système d'exploitation* dédié (par passage de l'OS Mac OS 9 - OS 8.6 initial - à des variétés d'OS Mac OS X - Panther 10.3 à Tiger 10.4 -), je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de penser au célèbre *paradoxe* de l'Antiquité Grecque appelé le : «Paradoxe du Bateau de Thésée».

&#10046;​
*Thésée* était un jeune Athénien révolté du tribut que sa cité devait annuellement payer au Royaume de Crète, à savoir 7 jeunes gens et 7 jeunes filles convoyés par mer en bateau pour servir de pâture au *Minotaure* : le monstre à tête de taureau et à corps d'homme que le roi *Minos* tenait enfermé au cur de son labyrinthe. *Thésée*, embarqué anonymement l'un des 7 jeunes gens, parvint au cur du Labyrinthe et tua le monstre, avant de savoir retourner sur ses pas grâce au *fil d'Ariane* (la fille de *Minos*) dont il avait déroulé l'écheveau le long de son parcours. Abandonnant la belle à ses illusions sur le rivage crétois, il retourna donc vainqueur à Athènes par le bateau qui l'avait amené. On montrait toujours dans l'Athènes de *Périclès* ce bateau légendaire, soigneusement conservé en symbole de la liberté de la Cité.

Le *paradoxe du Bateau de Thésée* est le produit de l'esprit de questionnement de la Philosophie Grecque tout juste née appliqué à cet Objet Déconcertant dont, au fur et à mesure du temps qui passait, toutes les _planches_ devenues vermoulues avaient été remplacées dans la stricte préservation de sa _configuration_ originelle. Le *paradoxe* consiste dans une question posée par les Philosophes Grecs : le «Bateau de Thésée» présent dans l'Athènes de Périclès était-il le *même* ou était-il un *autre* que le Bateau de Thésée originel? Ce qui revient à poser la question de la *nature de l'identité* des choses existantes : l'*identité* d'une chose relève-t-elle de sa «*matière*» ou de sa «*forme*»? 

&#10046;​
La problématique de toute la Philosophie Grecque est présente _in nuce_ (dans son _noyau_ - 'core', 'kernel') dans cette question, et les différentes philosophies, notamment celles de Platon et d'Aristote, ne firent que proposer des _variations_ en réponse à cette question.

Si l'*identité* est *matérielle*, le «Bateau de Thésée» de l'époque de Périclès était *autre* que le bateau originel, puisqu'il n'avait gardé aucune de ses planches ; si l'*identité* est *formelle*, le «Bateau de Thésée» de l'époque de Périclès était le *même* que le bateau originel, puisqu'il avait gardé sa figure initiale.

Il faut quand même avoir présent à l'esprit que la «*Forme*» - la traduction Latine du «*Eidôs*» Grec - est le concept le plus déconcertant de la Grèce Antique. Sa '_polysémie_' est frappante : 'Figure', 'Configuration', 'Schéma Directeur', Idée, 'Essence', 'Géométrie', 'Raison' = 'Logos'. Cela va du 'Dessin Visible' à l''Intention Organisatrice' - tout le spectre du 'Logique' (logikos), dans sa différence avec le 'Physique' (phusikos) [*Aristote* lui-même, dans son Traité «Péri Psuchè», n'hésite pas à définir l'_Âme_ comme la «Forme Directrice d'un corps naturel organisé», où «Eidôs» devient «Entéléchie» = '_Énergie Formatrice_'.]

&#10046;​
Si j'en reviens à notre «_Mandarine_», il est clair qu'on a affaire à quelque chose de plus complexe que le Bateau de Thésée. Car le Bateau de Thésée a tout d'un '_coque de noix_' combinant une *matière* (les planches de la coque) avec une *forme* (la géométrie du bateau). Tandis qu'un Mac, s'il a bien l'allure d'une '_coquille marine_' (spécialement une '_Palourde_') combinant matériaux de la carrosserie et géométrie du design), embarque une machinerie, à l'instar d'un navire à moteur, mais encore plus est l'instrument d'une finalité formelle, qui est l'ensemble de ses opérations logicielles.  

La préservation de la *Forme Visible* d'une «_Mandarine_» solidairement à celle de sa *Matière Visible* [= sa '_carrosserie_', c'est-à-dire sa '_coquille_' de Palourde], affectée par une _altération_ tant de ses organes physiques internes (le '_hardware_') que de ses fonctions logicielles (l'_OS_) - cela fait-il un Mac qui est encore le *même* ou bien qui est un *autre*? L'_altération_ de son *Essence Logique* (la Forme du Système 9) comme de son *Organisation Physique* (la Matière du Hardware) permet-elle encore à cette «_Mandarine_» d'avoir une *Identité Classique*? Ou bien a-t-on affaire à une *Entité Mutante* qui relève d'une _espèce séparée_?


Comme l'écrit le poète Japonais Bashô visitant un Musée où sont conservées les reliques d'une bataille historique entre clans médiévaux et avisant un casque de guerrier qui, abruptement, lui donne le sentiment du '_patiné_' (<sabishii> - l'accollement paradoxal du _permanent_ <ryukô>et du _fluent_ <fu'eki>) nécessaire à la genèse d'un _haïku_ :

_ironie du sort
sous la coquille du casque
- un chant de grillon​_
&#10046;​


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

Si le but c'est de tuer le sujet, c'est bien parti ...

Ensuite changer les "entrailles" d'un iBook Clamshell et le passer en OS X, on est quand même quelques un à l'avoir fait, et même depuis un bon moment (en fait quasi 10 ans pour moi, ça passe vite ...). C'est sympa, mais pas extraordinaire de changer une CM ... 

Le seul truc dur c'est en effet d'overclocker le proc au fer à soudé , et de changer la dalle, car là c'est technique, mais vu le risque d'incompatibilité je préfère en rester sur du matos nominal (upgradé mais sans jouer du fer).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Si le but c'est de *tuer le sujet*, c'est bien parti ...



Ferais tu là une fine allusion à Égée, le roi d'Athène, et père de Thésée, qui, voyant revenir le bateau au loin, le même qu'au départ, et toujours muni de sa voile noire (que Thésée, ce distrait, avait oublié de faire remplacer par une blanche, ainsi qu'il en était convenu en cas de succès), de désespoir, pensant son fils mort, se suicida en se jetant dans la mer du haut des murailles du Pirée, donnant ainsi, au passage, un nom à la mer qui en baignait le pied (pied des murailles, of course) ? 

À noter aussi que ce sont les exploits de ce galopin de Thésée qui obligèrent Dédale, le concepteur du labyrinthe, et son fils Icare à se couvrir les bras de plumes fixées par de la cire afin de fuir la Crète et la colère du roi Minos en s'envolant au dessus de la mer (désormais "mer Égée"), et que cet autre galopin d'Icare, voulant voler trop haut s'approcha trop du soleil, dont la chaleur fit fondre la cire et lui fit perdre ses plumes (d'où sans doute l'expression "y laisser des plumes") et le fit ainsi choir dans la mer qui l'engloutit !



Bon, macomaniac, pour la plupart d'entre nous, foin de paradoxe, nos Palourdes sont toujours des Palourdes, car pour l'essentiel, les pièces remplacées sont bien des pièces en provenance d'autres Palourdes, ou, à tout le moins, comme c'est le cas pour le lecteur de CD de la mienne, par des pièces que les Palourdes ont en commun avec d'autres Mac (mon lecteur de CD vient d'un PowerBook Lombard, mais est du même modèle que celui qui équipait d'origine mon iBook). Donc, au final, même en en changeant l'intégralité des pièces, une Palourde resterait bien une Palourde !


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

Tout à fait, et qu'on ne se méprenne pas, je suis très intéressé par la Mythologie (ou les mythologies), qu'elle soit grecque, romaine, égyptienne, mésopotamienne, incas, nordique, de l'empire du soleil levant, etc ... et même celle fictives (Tolkien, Lovecraft, etc ...) mais là ça ne le faisait pas avec la Palourde. 

D'ailleurs je ne me souviens pas d'un seul dieu représenté par une palourde ... dans le pacifique peut-être ? Serait-ce le dieu Palourde qui aurait coulé la Boussole et l'Astrolabe et dévoré son équipage ?  :rateau:


----------



## tous-les-ex (17 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai trouvé ça:
> www.powerbookmedic.com/iBook-G3-Clamshell-Display-Cable-p-16482.html



Out of stock, mais merci quand même....


----------



## cham (17 Juin 2013)

@macomaniac, le problème se pose avec toutes les collections de pièces anciennes : automobiles, montres... et Macs.


----------



## tous-les-ex (17 Juin 2013)

Je vais bien finir par tomber sur quelqu'un qui a ce cable et qui pourrait nous faire un petit shéma !!!!!
Ce n'est pas très compliqué pour un fana de clamshell, juste un petit démontage, et un passage dans l'histoire puisque ce serait le premier terrien à avoir publié ça.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2013)

Pendant que *tous-les-ex* coucou fait hululer sa _corne de brume_ sans obtenir pour l'instant le secours espéré (en restant dans le domaine maritime) - sur une autre fréquence-radio s'ouït la voix de *Pascal* :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, macomaniac, pour la plupart d'entre nous, foin de paradoxe, nos Palourdes sont toujours des Palourdes, car pour l'essentiel, les pièces remplacées sont bien des pièces en provenance d'autres Palourdes, ou, à tout le moins, comme c'est le cas pour le lecteur de CD de la mienne, par des pièces que les Palourdes ont en commun avec d'autres Mac (mon lecteur de CD vient d'un PowerBook Lombard, mais est du même modèle que celui qui équipait d'origine mon iBook). Donc, au final, même en en changeant l'intégralité des pièces, une Palourde resterait bien une Palourde !



Je sens qu'on aurait pu te confier le *Bateau de Thésée* en maintenance : non seulement tu aurais changé les planches dans le respect de la *Forme* initiale, mais de surcroît tu aurais couru les chantiers navals pour récupérer sur de vieilles épaves les *pièces* correspondantes 

Bon, au risque de me faire tailler en pièces, une anecdote : je viens de récupérer une 2è _Palourde_ quasiment pour rien, une _Myrtille_ encore. Le gars avait installé «Jaguar 10.2» dessus. L'OS marchait bien d'ailleurs. Eh bien! Personnellement, je n'aime pas la perspective de faire tourner une version primitive du «Système X» sur une _Palourde_. Pour moi, c'est «Mac OS 9» qui lui correspond logiquement parlant (je t'accorde «Mac OS 8.6», car je sais que tu aimes bien ce système). Donc je me suis hâté de formater le DDI et de réinstaller «Mac OS 9.1» dessus (ma première _Palourde_ fait tourner «Mac OS 9.2.2»). N'est-ce pas excessif (= régressif) comme attitude?

&#10046;​


melaure a dit:


> ...je suis très intéressé par la Mythologie (ou les mythologies), qu'elle soit grecque, romaine, égyptienne, mésopotamienne, incas, nordique, de l'empire du soleil levant, etc ... et même celle fictives (Tolkien, *Lovecraft*, etc ...) mais là ça ne le faisait pas avec la Palourde.
> 
> D'ailleurs je ne me souviens pas d'un seul *dieu* représenté par une *palourde* ... dans le *pacifique* peut-être ?...



Le «sujet» de ce fil étant la *customisation des Palourdes* - plutôt que de chercher à le '_tuer_' par des manipulations d''_outils verbaux_' malvenus en plein atelier de '_mécanique_' appelant davantage le _fer-à-souder_  , mon intention était plutôt de lui greffer certain _ballon de renflouement_ rempli d'atmosphère _spirituelle_ afin d'éviter que cette épave ne re-coule trop vite dans les profondeurs.

Et voici maintenant un second ballon, rempli d'atmosphère _imaginative_ celui-là, pour répondre à ta demande. Si *Sebang* a pu *customiser physiquement* sa «_Mandarine_» en modifiant ses organes vitaux sans que personne n'y trouve à redire, pourquoi ne pas *customiser symboliquement* notre _Palourde_ en y figurant un _Kraken_, s'il est exact que tous deux ressortissent bien à la famille des _Mollusques_ dans la classe des _Invertébrés_?

Subséquemment, permets-moi de psalmodier l'invocation rituelle :

«_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_»

[Adaptation : Dans sa coquille marine de R'lyeh l'Ancien Dieu *Cthulhu* attend en rêvant l'heure de remonter à la surface]

&#10046;​


cham a dit:


> @macomaniac, le problème se pose avec toutes les collections de *pièces anciennes* : automobiles, montres... et Macs.



Salut *cham*. Hè hé! Tant que lesdites '_pièces_' ne sont pas des _monnaies romaines_, car dans ce cas 'customisation' rime avec 'falsification'. 

Tu me fais penser à quelques émissions d'«American Hot-Road» que j'ai vues sur «Discovery Channel», en ce qui concerne l'exemple des automobiles : les gars récupèrent la carrosserie d'une voiture 'vintage' et créent une mécanique entièrement neuve : chassis, moteur etc. Bref, ils habillent d'_ancien_ une _création originale_... 

&#10046;​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait, et qu'on ne se méprenne pas, je suis très intéressé par la Mythologie (ou les mythologies), qu'elle soit grecque, romaine, égyptienne, mésopotamienne, incas, nordique, de l'empire du soleil levant, etc ... et même celle fictives (Tolkien, Lovecraft, etc ...) mais là ça ne le faisait pas avec la Palourde.
> 
> D'ailleurs je ne me souviens pas d'un seul dieu représenté par une palourde ... dans le pacifique peut-être ? Serait-ce le dieu Palourde qui aurait coulé la Boussole et l'Astrolabe et dévoré son équipage ?  :rateau:



Dévoré *leur* équipage ! 



macomaniac a dit:


> Bon, au risque de me faire tailler en pièces, une anecdote : je viens de récupérer une 2è _Palourde_ quasiment pour rien, une _Myrtille_ encore. Le gars avait installé «Jaguar 10.2» dessus. L'OS marchait bien d'ailleurs. Eh bien! Personnellement, je n'aime pas la perspective de faire tourner une version primitive du «Système X» sur une _Palourde_. Pour moi, c'est «Mac OS 9» qui lui correspond logiquement parlant (je t'accorde «Mac OS 8.6», car je sais que tu aimes bien ce système). Donc je me suis hâté de formater le DDI et de réinstaller «Mac OS 9.1» dessus (ma première _Palourde_ fait tourner «Mac OS 9.2.2»). N'est-ce pas excessif (= régressif) comme attitude?



En ce qui me concerne, ayant le 9.2.2 sur mon PowerBook "Pismo", j'ai eu un réflexe similaire pour mon Clamshell, mais ça n'est pas le 9.1 que je lui ai mis, mais le 9.0.? (? = 3, 4, 5, je ne me souviens plus bien). En effet, outre les problèmes inhérents au 9.1, il n'y a quasiment aucune différence fonctionnelle entre ce système et le 9.2.2 (la seule que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant, c'est le TdB "Démarrage"), le 9.2 par rapport au 91, c'était "correction de bugs", entre autres : raréfication de la tristement célèbre "erreur de la table des fichiers", et meilleure adaptation à la fonction "Classic" de Mac OS X (d'où le nouveau TdB "Démarrage" qui gère les systèmes, et non plus les volumes).

Par ailleurs, je lui ai aussi laissé un Jaguar (ou un Panther, je ne sais plus trop), histoire de pouvoir le démarrer dessus, et ainsi éviter d'avoir à re-saisir l'heure à chaque fois que je le branche. Ensuite, je le re-démarre sous OS 9 lorsque je m'en sers.

Bon, à me lire, on pourrait penser que je ne l'utilise jamais, mais je dois partager mon temps de "jurassic geek" entre tous mes vieux tromblons (Duo 230 sous 7.1, 190 sous 7.6, 1400 sous 7.5.5, Palourde sous 9.0, Pismo sous 9.2.2 (et 10.4) autre iBook, G4 celui là sous 10.4, et PowerBook "alu" 12 pouces, G4 sous Tiger, et, très prochainement, j'espère : PowerBook Titanium 550 Mhz (9.2 et 10.4, je pense) et un autre 1400 qui, j'espère n'aura pas les défauts du mien (IR et série en rade), ça en fait de l'occupation, tout ça, même si je suis loin d'atteindre les sommets que certains membres  atteignent ici (moi, j'essaie d'avoir un Mac portable de chaque génération, une fois le Ti arrivé, il ne me manquera plus qu'un PowerBook à base de 68000, Mac Portable ou PowerBook 100, pour être au complet, puisque j'ai déjà un 68030, un 68040, un PPC 603, deux G3, deux G4, bientôt 3 avec le Ti) !

En plus, il y a aussi l'iMac G4 "Tournesol" et le PowerMac G4 (ce dernier, sous 10.5 "server" me sert de serveur au quotidien).


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2013)

Bravo Pascal, et désolé décrire trop vite parfois, mais je dois dire que mon clavier Dell est vraiment mauvais pour la frappe ...

Sinon macomaniac est vraiment space, mais en général quand on sort une phrase en ancien, un monstre abominable vient vite vous croquer ... enfin c'est souvent comme ça dans les livres (que j'ai tous lu + un peu de jdr l'Appel de Cthulhu)). Bye bye Macomaniac ... Yog Sothoth arrive ! 

Sinon coté Palourde, pas facile d'y passer du temps, surtout que je me suis plus occupé de mon CPC6128 et de mes Amigas ces derniers temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo Pascal, et désolé décrire trop vite parfois, mais je dois dire que mon clavier Dell est vraiment mauvais pour la frappe ...
> 
> Sinon macomaniac est vraiment space, mais en général quand on sort une phrase en ancien, un monstre abominable vient vite vous croquer ... enfin c'est souvent comme ça dans les livres (que j'ai tous lu + un peu de jdr l'Appel de Cthulhu)). Bye bye Macomaniac ... Yog Sothoth arrive !



Oh, tant qu'on peut les ratacher peu ou prou à notre sujet de préoccupation principal, je ne suis pas du tout opposé à ce genre de digression didactique, qui, ici, se souvenait de l'histoire de Thésée, d'Égée, de Dédale et d'Icare ? Un peu de culture générale ne peut faire de mal à personne !

Edit : tiens, je m'avise tout inopinément qu'on n'a pas parlé du rôle dans l'histoire de la fille de Minos : Ariane, dans ce *fil* :rateau:


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Edit : tiens, je m'avise tout inopinément qu'on n'a pas parlé du rôle dans l'histoire de la fille de Minos : Ariane, dans ce *fil* :rateau:



Si, si, *macomaniac* ne l'a pas oubliée


> grâce au fil d'Ariane (la fille de Minos) dont il avait déroulé l'écheveau le long de son parcours


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Si, si, *macomaniac* ne l'a pas oubliée



Bon, t'as pas fini, de me casser mes jeux de mots, toi ? :hein:

L'idée, c'était de parler d'Ariane dans un *fil*, un sujet, un topic, quoi &#8230; Ariane, fil, astuce ! :rateau:  

Bon, cela dit, en parlant de macomaniac, sa batterie usagée est bien arrivée à bon port, la loupiotte de ma palourde a viré au jaune aussitôt la chose insérée, si j'ai un peu de chance, elle aura assez de jus pour sauvegarder l'horloge et la PRam une fois le Mac éteint.






Posté de ma Palourde (sous Mac OS X 10.3.9/Safari 1.3) :style:


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, t'as pas fini, de me casser mes jeux de mots, toi ? :hein:
> 
> L'idée, c'était de parler d'Ariane dans un *fil*, un sujet, un topic, quoi  Ariane, fil, astuce ! :rateau:



Ahhhh ? J'avais pas saisi !

 Bien sûr que je savais (en plus en gras, c'était pas discret !)


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ahhhh ? J'avais pas saisi !
> 
> Bien sûr que je savais (en plus en gras, c'était pas discret !)



Sa blague était pourtant pas lourde ...


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Sa blague était pourtant pas lourde ...



Huummh.
à mon avis ils ont fait tous les deux leurs humanités chez les Jez.
Ce qui explique cela&#8230;


----------



## tous-les-ex (18 Juin 2013)

Ma mandarine a une carte mère de 466 se firewire, un superdrive ( reconnu par Mac os 9.2.2 et Tiger ) et un hdd 80 Go 7800 rpm, il ne lui manque que l'upgrade xga.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------

7200 rpm


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2013)

Pas de SSD ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2013)

Salut *tous-les-ex*!

En vertu de la solidarité entre '_païs_' [puisque je vois que tu es _Landais_ et que moi-même ai des racines _Landaises_ par mes grands-parents maternels], je tiens à te signaler ce Câble LCD iBook Clamshell pour dalle Samsung, au cas où il fournirait la _ligne de vie_ d'un *fil d'Ariane* en réponse à ta demande du message *#763* (n'attends de moi aucune aide technique, car comme je l'ai précisé dans un message antérieur je suis plutôt un _Logicien_ du Mac qu'un _Physicien_ ('_Mécanicien_'). Non que je ne sois pas expert en bricolage, mais d'une part mes vieilles bécanes n'ont *jamais* eu de panne - j'ai seulement changé la batterie de ma _Palourde_, tu vois d'ici l'exploit , et d'autre part j'ai toujours *fait avec* les ressources de mes trapanelles sans chercher à les booster).

&#10056;​
Ah! les _Z'ôtres_ - on peut dire qu'il ont bien su tirer sur le *fil d'Ariane* [«_Ariane, ma s&#339;ur, de quel amour blessée/ Vous mourûtes aux bords où vous fûtes laissée..._»], avec leur esprit de plaisanterie _pas_lourde_ d'être si _fine_ (-_de claire_) tandis que *macomaniac* s'en était allé pêcher quelque _Blanche Baleine_ au large de _Nantucket_ plutôt qu'en direction de _Valparaiso_... 

Et donc, avec mon légendaire _esprit d'escalier_, me revoici prêt à apporter quelque répartie d'_olibrius_ patenté.

&#10056;​


melaure a dit:


> ...en général quand on sort une phrase en ancien, un monstre abominable vient vite vous croquer ... enfin c'est souvent comme ça dans les livres ...



«_En réponse, j'entendis la chose qui a jeté cette amnésie sur mon esprit... Dirai-je que la voix était profonde, sourde, *gélatineuse*, lointaine, surnaturelle, inhumaine, désincarnée? Que dirai-je? Ce fut la fin de mon expérience et c'est la fin de mon histoire...

Et voici ce qui me fut dit :

- ESPÈCE DE CRÉTIN, WARREN EST MORT!_»​
[*H.P. Lovecraft* : «Démons et merveilles», première partie : «_Le témoignage de Randolf Carter_» - traduction *Bernard Noël* <_sic_>, _Éditions des Deux-Rives_  1955]

&#10056;​


Pascal 77 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, ayant le 9.2.2 sur mon PowerBook "Pismo", j'ai eu un réflexe similaire pour mon Clamshell, mais ça n'est pas le 9.1 que je lui ai mis, mais le 9.0.? (? = 3, 4, 5, je ne me souviens plus bien). En effet, outre les problèmes inhérents au 9.1, il n'y a quasiment aucune différence fonctionnelle entre ce système et le 9.2.2 (la seule que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant, c'est le TdB "Démarrage"), le 9.2 par rapport au 91, c'était "correction de bugs", entre autres : raréfication de la tristement célèbre "erreur de la table des fichiers", et meilleure adaptation à la fonction "Classic" de Mac OS X (d'où le nouveau TdB "Démarrage" qui gère les systèmes, et non plus les volumes).
> 
> Par ailleurs, je lui ai aussi laissé un Jaguar (ou un Panther, je ne sais plus trop), histoire de pouvoir le démarrer dessus, et ainsi éviter d'avoir à re-saisir l'heure à chaque fois que je le branche. Ensuite, je le re-démarre sous OS 9 lorsque je m'en sers.
> 
> ...



Je suis exactement le même principe, de garder des bécanes chacune dédiée à un OS spécifique, de manière à avoir sous la main la série des fondamentaux. Mais confronté à ces *Grands Anciens* (dans l'usage du Mac) que sont *Pacal* & *melaure* ['_Iä, Iä, Cthulhu fhtagn !_' ] - je dois m'admettre pour un simple '*nioub_ancien*', ayant fait mes débuts précisément sur la _Palourde_ avec «Mac OS 9».

Donc je ne suis capable d'aligner que 2 _Palourdes_ actuellement («Mac OS 9.2.2» et «Mac OS 9.1» - sans oublier les OS émulés bien sûr : «Système 6.0.8»/_Mini vMac_ ; «Système 7.5.3»/_Basilisk II_ ; «Mac OS 9.0.4»/_Sheepshaver_ ; «Mac OS 9.2»(environnement «Classic»/_Tiger 10.4.11_ ; «Snow léopard Server 10.6.8»/_Parallels Desktop_) ; _iBook G4_/«Tiger 10.4.11» ; _MacBook_/«Léopard 10.5.8» ; _iMac_/«Snow Léopard 10.6.8» ; _MacBook Pro_/«Mountain Lion 10.8.4» (DDI)_«Lion 10.7.5» (DDE). Ce qui fait une série plutôt maigrelette, j'avoue...

&#10056;​


Invité a dit:


> Si, si, *macomaniac* ne l'a pas oubliée



- *Ariane* et son *fil*, donc. Une légende prétend que la belle ne fut point si marrie de son délaissement qu'elle en succombât comme *Didon* au départ d'*Énée*, mais se consola très bien entre les bras de *Dionysos* qui était loin d'avoir le vin triste... 

Pour ne pas perdre le *fil* du sujet de ce fil, justement, dans le *Labyrinthe* de tous ces Posts qui finissent par partir dans tous les sens en paraissant s'écarter du lieu central dédié à la *Créature Légendaire* : cette «_Mandarine_» courtisée du résident de _Hanoï_ à défaut de la «_Tonkinoise_» attendue D) - je me dois d'invoquer la déclinaison moderne du *Fil d'Ariane* utilisée comme _ligne de vie_ par les plongeurs qui s'aventurent dans des fonds sous-marins troublés ou des labyrinthes de grottes submergées. À la recherche de quelque _perle rare_ détenue par la '_Mère de toutes les Palourdes_' dans son sanctuaire de '_R'lyeh_'. Mais, comme le montre la citation initiale tirée du «_Témoignage de Randolf Carter_», la version terrestre de cette _ligne de vie_ qu'était le _cable téléphonique_ déroulé par Warren dans son exploration du labyrinthe des couloirs d'une sépulture horriblement ancienne de la _Nouvelle Angleterre_ ne lui servit guère de *fil d'Ariane*, justement, dans sa rencontre avec le _Kraken_...

&#10056;​


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2013)

Merci pour toutes ces références que je n'ai point oublié, mais je pense que tu es mûr pour le Naheulbeuk et sa prophétie :

_"Il est écrit dans les tablettes de Skélos que seul un Gnome des Forêts du Nord unijambiste dansant à la pleine lune au milieu des douze statuettes enroulées dans du jambon ouvrira la porte de Zaral Bak et permettra l&#8217;accomplissement de la prophétie"_

En espérant que tu ne finisses pas comme le vampire hémophile ...

Par contre aucun coquillage dans cette histoire là !


----------



## tous-les-ex (20 Juin 2013)

Pin Symbol Description
1 VDD Power supply, 3.3V
2 VDD Power supply, 3.3V
3 GND Ground
4 GND Ground
5 A1M Receiver signal (-)
6 A1P Receiver signal (+)
7 GND Ground
8 A2M Receiver signal (-)
9 A2P Receiver signal (+)
10 GND Ground
11 A3M Receiver signal (-)
12 A3P Receiver signal (+)
13 GND Ground
14 CLK Clock signal (-)
15 CLKP Clock signal (+)
16 GND Ground
17 NC Reserved
18 NC Reserved
19 GND Ground
20 GND Ground




y a plus qu'à souder les fils lol....


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2013)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Pin Symbol Description
> 1 VDD Power supply, 3.3V
> 2 VDD Power supply, 3.3V
> 3 GND Ground
> ...



si ça te cause, y'a qu'a !


----------



## tous-les-ex (25 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *tous-les-ex*!
> 
> En vertu de la solidarité entre '_païs_' [puisque je vois que tu es _Landais_ et que moi-même ai des racines _Landaises_ par mes grands-parents maternels], je tiens à te signaler ce Câble LCD iBook Clamshell pour dalle Samsung, au cas où il fournirait la _ligne de vie_ d'un *fil d'Ariane* en réponse à ta demande du message *#763* (n'attends de moi aucune aide technique, car comme je l'ai précisé dans un message antérieur je suis plutôt un _Logicien_ du Mac qu'un _Physicien_ ('_Mécanicien_'). Non que je ne sois pas expert en bricolage, mais d'une part mes vieilles bécanes n'ont *jamais* eu de panne - j'ai seulement changé la batterie de ma _Palourde_, tu vois d'ici l'exploit , et d'autre part j'ai toujours *fait avec* les ressources de mes trapanelles sans chercher à les booster).
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2013)

Est-ce que tu trouverais mieux ton bonheur ici alors? [Autre option encore là à un prix qui donne à réfléchir...]


----------



## tous-les-ex (5 Juillet 2013)

Merci quand même.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2013)

et ici? Il semble qu'ils en aient un en stock pour dalle Samsung (si c'est bien le type que tu veux).


----------



## tous-les-ex (11 Juillet 2013)

Out of stock  aussi, je vais me fabriquer une nappe, je pense que les photos trouvées sur le web sont suffisantes pour le faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

Je me suis demandé si il serait possible de changer les mémoires soudées sur la carte mère pour avoir 2x512 Mo, j'ai la machine ( rework station pour le rebillage de processeurs ) pour le faire, mais je me demande si la NVRAM accepterait ça, est ce qu'un beaucoup plus fort que moi aurait une idée ?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Juillet 2013)

Salut, changer la ram est faisable physiquement bien que pas simple, le vrais problème est que l'Open Firmware ne supportera pas le changement du coup à mon avis plus d'autotest de démarrage et plus de bong, il faudrait reprogrammer l'EEPROM, pas simple (j'ai pas dit infaisable mais bon ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2013)

Bon, ben pendant qu'on est dans les "custo", là, je viens de "customiser" la batterie de Palourde morte qu'un membre des forums (impossible de me rappeler qui, ni de retrouver les MP échangés à cette occasion :sick m'a fait parvenir (pour "lester" mon palourde qui, dépourvu de batterie, avait tendance à basculer en arrière sous le poids de son écran). en effet, avec les deux Titaniums qu'Onmac m'a envoyé, il y avait trois batteries, dont une semblait "à l'agonie" (environ 500 mA/h de capacité résiduelle).

Je me dis que ça tiendrait quand même ma pendule à l'heure (le palourde n'a pas de pile de sauvegarde de sa PRam), donc, cet aprem, après avoir fini le taf pour mes clients, ni une, ni deux, j'ouvre les deux batteries, et procède à l'échange des éléments (très proches, juste la dernière lettre de différence dans le modèle). Je précise, pour d'éventuels imitateurs, que j'ai, à l'exception de quelques fils soudés sur des pattes, procédé sans soudures, souder directement sur un élément de batterie au lithium est une très mauvaise idée, c'est un coup à ce qu'il vous explose à la figure. Pour tout le reste, contact par pattes en acier faisant ressort).

Bon, après avoir refermé, je me dis que ça ne marchera jamais, mais bon, dans le doute, je  la mets quand même dans le coquillage, et là, surprise, ça semble charger (démarrage sous OS 9, ça indique une barre de charge avant que le voyant ne repasse au vert. Je redémarre sous Panther, histoire de voir ce qu'en pense XBattery, et là, surprise, ça recharge tout ce que ça peut (là, elle affiche 84% de 2,963 A/h et ne charge plus que sous 670 mA (contre 1 A jusqu'à 70% environ), dès qu'il me dit qu'elle est chargée, je le redémarre en faisant un reset de la PMU, je l'utilise sur batterie jusqu'à la mise en veille forcée, et je recharge à donf, histoire de calibrer mon bitza ! On va bien voir (les 500 mA/h de capacité indiqués par le Ti l'étaient après un calibrage en règle, pourtant ???).

Bon, faut que j'arrête de faire des trucs en pensant que ça ne va pas marcher, ça marche quasiment à tous les coups (sauf quand je suis certain que ça va marcher, of course) ! :style:

EDIT : Ce matin, résultat des courses après calibrage : un peu plus de 2,6 A/h, soit environ 75% de la capacité initiale d'une batterie d'iBook. Je l'ai laissé allumé sur la batterie pour la décharger aux fins de calibrage,  en ne faisant quasiment rien avec (juste une réparation des autorisations et une vérification du disque (en démarrant sur le CD de Panther)), mais en lui supprimant toute possibilité de mise en veille, et avec XBattery lancé, il aura fallu un peu plus de trois heures pour qu'il se mette en veille forcée. Il n'y a pas à dire : le bricolage, ça a du bon :love:


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2013)

Bravo Pascal, mais est-ce une bonne idée de donner des trucs pour fabriquer des explosifs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo Pascal, mais est-ce une bonne idée de donner des trucs pour fabriquer des explosifs ?



Ben vu la portée des explosions (ça ne blesserait que le manipulateur), je pense que c'est plutôt dissuasif !

Sinon, je te signale au passage que tu as une bonne trentaine de posts de Spams à virer de l'autre forum où nous nous croisons aussi


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben vu la portée des explosions (ça ne blesserait que le manipulateur), je pense que c'est plutôt dissuasif !
> 
> Sinon, je te signale au passage que tu as une bonne trentaine de posts de Spams à virer de l'autre forum où nous nous croisons aussi



Ok je file sur Tom's ... ha non c'est pas celui-là  T'inquiète j'ai vu, c'est fait. Et notre mini n'a pas explosé !


----------

